# ==oo=Carlinha's Red Shrine of Loubys: A Collection Thread=oo==



## carlinha

i thought it was time i re-did my collection thread for several reasons:

1. i re-decorated the apartment
2. i've bought several new pairs since my last collection update
3. i won't be buying a new pair for a while, so this should be current for at least a few months

**PLEASE HOLD BACK ON THE COMMENTS UNTIL I'VE FINISHED UPLOADING EVERYTHING**

this will take a while... lots of eye candy to come...

without further ado, may i present my beloved loubies...

====================================
several weeks ago, my boyfriend and i went to ikea to do some furniture shopping, and this is what we saw when we walked in the doors:










i should have taken that as a sign, that we would find this beautiful red glass door bookshelf that now holds my shoes
(*jenn*, do you see your gift to me? )





it can hold 3 pairs per cubicle, for a total of 36 pairs... which i won't reach for a while 





now for close-ups on the shelf:


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

now time for the individual shots... 

gold studded flats, my first pair





black kid helmuts, my 1st love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VP Orlato, my 2nd love





cream patent Mad Mary with gold studs - i drooled when i saw these





anthracite leather ariella clou with multicolor studs


----------



## carlinha

my TRUE LOVE - purple lizard VP 





multicolor glitter NP with gold specchio heel - 1st shoe gift from BF for my 30th bday





yellow satin Lady Gres





royal blue satin VP - the bow was added by my cobbler when i had a horrible stain accident on the top





black paillettes decollete


----------



## carlinha

burgundy glittart decollete




roccia python VP with burgundy tip - a fabulous ebay find!





nude patent VP with burgundy tip - after a long long time searching





green satin pompadouce - a "vintage" ebay find





orange patent yoyo


----------



## carlinha

nude patent Clichy - from a lovely tpf'er





cream python Jaws - a HG, from another lovely tpf'er





my fun twins, catenita trashes










green suede Para La Cruz - another fabulous ebay find


----------



## carlinha

platine Very Galaxy





from paris, with love - Red Lizard VP





another one from paris, Red Python Impero Declic





my dominatrix shoes , Silver Specchio Differas





Very Croise, nude leather, gold specchio and red patent


----------



## carlinha

and last, but certainly not least, Black Python Y'Open - another HG and fabulous ebay find





NOW for some modelling shots!!!


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## sara999

i don't know if you're done yet...but these are all just so beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

last two...











thank you so much for your patience, and FOR LETTING ME SHARE!!!!  hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Chins4

Oh 
My 
God 

There aren't words! I am so proud to be your shoe twin on at least 2 pairs  I am in AWE of your collection thread!


----------



## Kamilla850

Is it ok to comment now?  I don't think that I can hold off any longer.  This is the most gorgeous eye candy I have seen in a loooong time.  Your collection is stunning and the way you have them arranged in that case is causing me to hyperventilate.  Is it really from Ikea?  
I cannot even choose a favorite because I love every single pair.  Enjoy your wonderful colletion.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carlinha*!!!!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your display cabinet SO much! And i just love your collection. Those red lizard vp's  They all look amazing on you. I've said it before but i love your tattoo so much. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## natassha68

Carlinha - The Case & Your collection is TRULY exquisite!!!, wow, fabulous...... arrrmmmmm....the red lizard vp & pythons from Paris ??


----------



## laureenthemean

I really love every single pair!  You have an amazing collection, and they all look gorgeous on you!


----------



## floridasun8

WOW, WOW, WOW!  What a collection!!  And a gorgeous storage cabinet to boot!  Enjoyed every single one of them!


----------



## rilokiley

*carlinha* my darling, your collection has grown soooooo much!!  wow!!  I don't even know where to start!   I love your display cabinet of course- how perfect that it's red!  and I love how you've got some great classics but also some trendy/unique ones that are just so YOU!  I loved looking at all your pics... thank you for taking the time to make a new collection thread!  and a biiiiig thank you for bringing some of these beauties to our little shopping meet up so that I could see them in person and try them on!

You have so many beautiful pairs- my favorites (besides the ones we are shoe twins on, obviously!) are the purple and red lizard VP's, the new red impero python Declics, and the Helmuts (which look amazing on you!) 

Congrats on an amazing collection!  Hopefully we'll get to hang out again soon, and maybe one day I can visit you in NY and see the rest of your babies in person!

Love you!!!! 


P.S. you've been holding out on me, girl!  I had no idea you got the Very Croise and the black python Y'Opens!!!!  I know you were really wanting those Y'Opens... Congrats again!!


----------



## karwood

You truly have a stunning collection!!! They all look gorgeous on you!! I also love how your CLs are beautifully displayed in that fabulous red cabinet!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love the collection of shoes and the red cabinet!!


----------



## ledaatomica

Lovely and beautiful. Congrats on a stunning collection and of course the best part to be able to see them out on display as such in a red cabinet!

Thanks for sharing and taking the time to post all those pictures.


----------



## carlinha

*sara, chins, kamilla, savvy, natassha, laureen, floridasun, rilo, karwood, sammyjoe & leda*

*kamilla & laureen -*
the shoe cabinet is amazing, it is from ikea... it is called LINNARP with glass doors... it comes in black, pine and red... for $349... if you go on the ikea website, you can look to see if your local store has it in stock and pick it up, or you can have it shipped. 
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49842472

i LOVE IT! it does not take up much room at all, it is pretty narrow... it is actually in my living room foyer entrance, and i just love looking at it!!!

*natassha *- my friend was in paris, and she picked up the shoes for me!

*leda* - it was you who gave me the fabulous idea for a glass display cabinet!  so THANK YOU!!!  why hide the lovelies when you can stare at them all day?!?!?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Carlinha* - you have such an amazing collection! We have such similiar taste I wish we were shoe twins so we could SWAP! I love the cabinet idea, I think I will pick up the same one, it is so perfect!

I am loving all of the new additions and can't wait to see the many more I konw you will have to come!


----------



## sumnboutme

stunning collection!!!  the exotics are my fave!!!

purple & red VPs 

python y'opens


----------



## noah8077

Love them all, but I am a bit jealous of the red lizard VP's and your Python Declics!

What a collection!


----------



## moshi_moshi

I'm in COMPLETE AWE!  Absolutely lovely.


----------



## tresjoliex

I want orange patent yoyos now.

Lovely collection.


----------



## Marisa783

beautiful collection carlinha!! i LOVE those red lizard VPs and python declics but every pair looks absolutely perfect on you!


----------



## rdgldy

Carla, what a spectacular collection-I love all your new additions!  The red cabinet is so perfect for this wonderful collection of eye candy!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha - Holy moly girl, your collection is fabulous!  They are all amazing, each and every one!  I can't take my eyes off the two lizard VPs and those python Declics!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Maayong buntag carlinha !!*
your shoe collection is such amazing !!!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

What a *BEAUTIFUL* collection!   I especially love your Trashes!  Are they from Barney's?  Do you have more pictures of them from different angles?


----------



## compulsivepurse

I want to move in with you and your shoes!!

They look lovely! (As do your feet in them!)


----------



## jh4200

Wowza!  What a stunning collection, and such a beautiful way to store it!  And yes, of course I see my gift there - it looks so cute!

BTW, I obviously haven't been paying attention (trying to avoid temptation, so not visiting too many picture threads), but when did you get red lizard VPs!  I freaking love them!


----------



## ashakes

CARLINHA!!!  This has to be one of my favorite collections. Seriously, there is NOT one pair I don't love!  We are show twins on quite a few of them, but no I'm not being biased. Even if I didn't own them, I would still say I loved them! LOL

And, every single pair looks PERFECT on you!  Congrats on some amazing additions since your previous thread.  I honestly can't pick a favorite as I would have a hard time giving up any of them. 

And, your display case is amazing too!  One day I would like a SATC movie like closet so I can display all of my babies. But, a case like yours would definitely make me happy too. haha


----------



## more_CHOOS

Carlinha!  Wow! wow! WOW!  I love lOVE LOVE your collection...I especially love the Purple Lizard VP!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## socalboo

*carlinha*, I covet your collection! I want all of your beautiful shoes! I love your display case...I might have to make an Ikea run this weekend...


----------



## lolitablue

Lordy!! I never met the red lizards VPs and the display and the trash shoes are just the TDF!!!  Congratulations, girl, you got an amazing thing going on!!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

OMG gorgeous collection! I had no idea that your collection consisted of sooo many beauties! You can tell that each and every pair was well thought out.


----------



## Cerina

Oh my god, I think I just died..! I don't think I've ever seen such a beautiful collection, and I love your display cabinet! They all look so gorgeous on you, I can't even pick a favourite.. Love them all!!
I've been looking at your pics for a long time now, I just can't stop drooling over your beautiful collection All I can say is WOW!
I love every single pair, thanks for taking the time to take these pictures!!


----------



## mal

*carlinha*, wow! you have a gorgeous collection and they all look so good on you. Your tattoo is beautiful too, and the cupboard is right out of my dreams! My #1 fave is the Y'Open, #2 the stunning Jaws. Love, love, love...
Great picture taking as well!


----------



## carlinha

*Thank you*  *naked, sumn, noah, moshi_moshi, tresjoliex, marisa, rdgldy, louboutinnerd, dani, sinful indulgences, compulsivepurse, jenn, asha, more_choos, socalboo, lolitablue, mikaelaN, cerina & mal!!!

*it is a lot of work taking the pics and watermarking, but it is worth doing when all you ladies take the time to look and write such wonderful comments 

*noah* - i know you're not jealous of my python declics cuz yours are just as amazing!!! 

*sinful indulgences *- these are not the barneys editions... one is from st. honore and one from SCP... here is my old thread with more pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-never-smelled-so-sweet-a-reveal-435048.html

*jenn* - don't worry you did not miss the red lizard VP reveal... this is the first time i have shown them.  i bought them over a month ago, but it took some time to get to me cuz my friend was in paris for vacation, and so i had to wait for her to pick them up... i didn't wanna do a separate reveal since i knew i was waiting for several more pairs, and i just wanted to do it all in one shot in this collection thread

*asha* - you are my inspiration for a lot of my pairs, some i never would have known existed had it not been for you - the VC, and python declics come to mind... so thank you!!!  

*rilo *- NOT trying to hold out on you girl... the VC was an impulse buy today, and i thought you knew about the y'opens!  LOVA YA TOO !!!  you'll have to come to NY so you can play in my closet one day


----------



## scarlettsole

Awesome collection, and I also LOVE the cabinet idea! I had to show my boyfriend who said he was surprised I didn't already have one. lol. I have a small collection right now, but we are actually shoe twins on one pair! 

I love them all but have to say that the python Declics are absolutely AMAZING!! Congrats on a great collection!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*GOOD LORD!!!!*  Girl, your collection is so AMAZING! I really love the display case too.

I don't even know where to start... Okay, well I love *ALL* of your VPs. My absolute favorite are the red lizard VPs.  Other favorites -- purple lizard VPs, burgundy glittarts and the green Pompadouces.

Your entire collection is TDF!! Congrats on all of the great finds!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

carlinha said:


> *sinful indulgences *- these are not the barneys editions... one is from st. honore and one from SCP... here is my old thread with more pics:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...s-never-smelled-so-sweet-a-reveal-435048.html



What's SCP?  Thanks for the link, love your Trashes! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Your collection is beautiful, and thanks for the :coolpics:


----------



## ronsdiva

Wow! Love your collection, great modeling pics and I WANT that red cabinet! Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Nancy7

WOW...WOW....WOWZA....STUNNING!!!!!!  WOW....Loved your presentation, your new red showcase/shoecase....Love all your shoes especially love your Trash.  I need the little smiley that bows and raises / lowers it's arms in the air and to the ground.  Cheers!!!!


----------



## bagmad73

*Carlinha* - I want to fly to your side of the world and just sit in front of your red cupboard!! May I Please????
I love your shoes - your CLs are amazing and you have the perfect modeling feet for CLs! (hope that didn;t sound too corny LOL)
I love your bottle holder as well.....


----------



## YaYa3

*carlinha,* i just came home and saw your thread.  there isn't one word i could add that hasn't already been said, but i'll try:  i LOVE your collection because it is diverse with lots of color and wonderful styles, both classic and fun.  i remember a picture of you in your yellow LGs and thinking how beautiful you looked in them!  and, of course, the cabinet is amazing.  thank you for taking the time to take and post all the pics.  every shoe looks simply gorgeous on you.  love the tattoo.  love the pedicure.  i guess i just love EVERYTHING!


----------



## babypie

Wow!! You have an amazing collection of eye catching styles!


----------



## carlinha

*scarlettsole, bagsR4me, allhailthequeen, ronsdiva, nancy7, bagmad, yaya3, babypie*

*bagmad* - the wine holder is actually a present from jh4200 during the Spring RAOK 

*sinful *- SCP is south coast plaza, a christian louboutin boutique in southern california

it's always interesting to see who likes what!


----------



## chinkee21

Each pair is just TDF!!!! If I have to pick my favorites, they would the the Purple Lizard & Python VP's and yellow Lady Gres!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

OMG carlinha!  your collection is truly *AMAZING*!!!  and i love your new exotic additions!  gosh, there's so many that i love!!....the MC glitter NPs..._every_ pair of exotics!  and how cute is your RED display cabinet?!!  gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!  and might i add, you have the sexiest modeling pics!


----------



## taydev

amazing and well rounded collection carlinha!


----------



## Stinas

Love them all!!!
sooooo soooooo prettyyy!!!  I love how you have them all displayed!  Whenever my Fiance and I find a house(hopefully very soon) I will have to display them myself like you did.  Its just something we all should do....so when we are down, we can grab a glass of wine and just sit and stare. lol


----------



## corsie

Oh wow Carlinha! Your collection is amazing! There are so many coveted pairs but your newest acquisitions are tdf!!!!! Lizard VPs in purple AND red.... and you got those Y'opens... stunning!


----------



## CLGirl

OMG Carlinha!!    What a collection.  You have some of my past UHGs that I have,(shoe twin) and some UHGs that I don't have yet.  Each pair is a wow pair.  Gorgeous, gorgeous choices everyone of them.  I had never seen orange patent yoyos before, but they rock!  Oh, and I love the bow on the blue VPs.  I was wondering what style they were and was about to go on a mad search for them, then saw how your cobbler did it, lol.  Congrats!


----------



## regeens

I am speechless.
Gorgeous.


----------



## meggyg8r

I just love how every single shoe in your collection is different from the next one.  That is what I am trying to do with my CLs too--get pairs that are all different colors and shapes so I will always have a pair for any occasion that may arrive!

Each and every pair looks like it was made for your foot.  They are all just beautiful!!  I wouldn't even know where to begin to pick a favorite.  I really love those orange Yoyos--that is one of my favorite styles (and a heel height I can manage!) and I adore bright orange!  I would kill for those purple lizard VPs--they are truly beautiful.  And the yellow of the Lady Gres.. mmmm! Oh, can't forget the Cate Trash... I just LOVE those. I saw them in Barneys and couldn't stop turning them over and over to see what other neat little piece of trash I might find in them! I would love to find the Pompaduce some day--that is a very special shoe. So unique and so pretty! Okay, okay, I really love them all.  Congrats on such a great collection and thank you so much for taking the time to take photos of them all and share with  us!!!!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

My faves are the lizards, the the Ariella Clou boots. Love it!


----------



## keya

Carlinha, I've said it before and I'll say it again: You have the most amazing collection ever ! I love every single pair! I can't even pick out a favorite (the Python Declics? The Ariella Clous? The red or purple lizard VPs? I can't chose!) Gorgeous, GORGEOUS collection, Carlinha! (just imagine that there's a *thud* smiley here, my shakey internet connection wont let me open the smiley list )


----------



## surlygirl

Amazing, amazing, amazing collection! You just have so many standouts, and they all look so good on you. Thanks so much for sharing! Beautiful! Going back for a second look!


----------



## eggpudding

First of all, your red closet/wardrobe/shrine is AMAZING and so fitting for housing all those Loubs! I love the idea  Every pair in your collection is TDF, but those purple lizard VPs, I can't stop drooling over them!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

carlinha said:


> *sinful *- SCP is south coast plaza, a christian louboutin boutique in southern california



Thanks for the heads-up!  I just love your Trashes!


----------



## carlinha

*SOOOO MUCH* *chinkee, kuromi, taydev, stinas, corsie, CLgirl, regeens, meggy, dreachick, keya, surlygirl, eggpudding & sinful*!!!
*
stinas* - that's exactly why i chose to display my babies... so when i am down, i can just sit and stare at them, and i know i will immediately feel better.  why hide such beauties in their box, y'know??  i hope you and your fiance find a house very soon!!!  how exciting!

*corsie *- i am so happy to have gotten the y'opens... they were one of my HGs, and i had really given up hope that i would find them in my size.  

*CLgirl *- my cobbler did a really fabulous job with the bow!  i had spilled some glue onto it, and it was horrific!  i thought it could never be salvaged, but here they are, more beautiful than ever, and totally unique!
*
meggy* - yes i love the diversity of my collection... there is almost something for every mood, occasion and outfit... they all suit my personality too... i have some classic pairs, lots of colors cuz i LOVE color as you can tell, and some funky shoes which are all a combination of me... i know your collection will one day be the same!

*sinful_indulgences *- thank you, i totally LOVE them too!  i think right now they get the most wear, since they are such fun funky shoes that i can just throw on with jeans, and i immediately feel dressed up.  i love how EACH PAIR is just so individual and unique also... as you can tell, i had to get TWO


----------



## creighbaby

wow, I love that Ikea show chest. I need one!! Though, with only four pairs of CLs it will be mostly empty.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

all i have to say is WOW!!! congrats!!! i just got caught up on the new ones!!


----------



## Papillon

Absolutely TDF Carlinha! 

You have so many styles that I would  to own. Aren't we the same size? How heavy is the Ikea cabinet?  

Your cobbler did a fantastic job matching the bow with your satin VPs. They look adorable! 

I am dying over your exotics, MMs & CTs! Let me know if you ever want to purge any of them. 

Helmuts were my first pair too. 

Spectacular collection! Thank you for sharing the shoe candy.


----------



## carlinha

*many thanks* * creighbaby, nerdybirdy, and papillon*!!!

*creighbaby* - it all starts with ONE... soon you will have many to fill up a shoe closet!

*papillon* - yes i think we are about the same size, i am maybe a tad bit larger than you... and yes my cobbler is amazing isn't he?  i am so glad to have someone i trust with my babies


----------



## carlinha

i took some family pics for more eye candy 

the double platforms






the double platform slingbacks





the pumps





but as you can see, i have more of a thing for the peep-toes





and of course, i just  exotics!!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love the group shots, *carlinha*!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers! I've died and gone to heaven. 

     

Seriously! My faves are the red lizard hands down!!! When did you get those you sneaky little thing? I NEED lizard in my life.

edit: Oh yeah, guess what? I almost bought exactly the same cupboard a few weeks back for my shoes too!!! The thing that stopped me was that we didn't have enough room in our unit  :cry:  Maybe in our next apt....


----------



## carlinha

thanks *surlygirl* and *lilmissb*!!! 

*lilmissb* - it is definitely a close call between my lizard twins, i love them both, but the purples have a very special place in my heart... and i love the contrast with the red sole, which is not as apparent with the red lizards... and how funny is that if you would have bought the same cupboard?!?!?!!  it would have been soooo cool!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Carlinha your collection is too wonderful for words.  I love them all!


----------



## taydev

*carlinha* i just realized your cate trash reads* tay* on the left shoe, first pair! i need those lol


----------



## carlinha

^hahahaa, no *taydev* i think they say "TAXI".... but close!!!!

thanks *jancedtif*!!!


----------



## sakura

As always, I love your new additions *carlinha*!

The pythons look fabulous and so do the lizards.  I'm so glad that you got the Y'opens! 

I'm sure looking at the cupboard every day as you pass by it makes you smile.  I would!


----------



## klng

*carlinha*  I love the red shoe cabinet.  Perfect for your gorgeous collection!


----------



## lilpicotin

oh, what gorgeous shoes, and what a beautiful red shoe closet!! 

thank you for sharing, *carlinha*! your pics gave me something to aspire to!


----------



## csre

Oh Carlinha your collection is everything i would ever dream of and more ...thanks for the pics!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Total shoe porn *Carlinha*...I was gasping for air the entire time...

Simply amazing!


----------



## Speedah

Yowzas!!!! *Carlinha*, your collection is amazing and I'm lovin' the display case! And that wine bottle holder on top? Where can i get one!?


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! When did you get the last couple of pairs? They are all GORGEOUS! You truly have an outstanding collection and I love your red shrine! I want one! Actually, I want your shoes too! Too bad I'm not your size anymore... if only my feet stopped growing in the 5th grade...


----------



## fmd914

Carlinha - GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS!!!!!!

I love the collection, love the display case!  I would so end up just sitting on the floor playing with my shoes every time I walk past!

You sneaked a couple of pairs in on me - the red lizard VPs and python declics!  I do adore them!!!  I passed on the red lizards to buy the dark blue lizards instead and still regret it (not regret buying the blue, but leaving the red behind  ).  Love them, girl!

Thank you so much for taking all of the detailed pictures.  They are wonderful.  I still remember all of your beautiful purple lizard pictures.  They are what inspired me to get them!


----------



## Alice1979

You have an incredible collection. I love every single pair, each and every one looks amazing on you. Love the display cabinet too.

Thank you so much for sharing your collection.


----------



## natassha68

Had to come back in again to stare at your collection & cabinet !!!


----------



## LavenderIce

What an incredible collection!  You have built it right!  I love all the variety of styles, colors and materials and the beautiful way you display them both in the cabinet and on your feet.  Thank you for sharing and congrats on all of your additions!


----------



## lulabee

Wow *carlinha*!!!  They are all so purrrty! I love the red cases! You got the Y'Opens???!!!! I love them! I know you were looking for those for a longtime, they look perfect on you!


----------



## empress

what a gorgeous collection. i am in love with the royal blue satin very prive that your cobbler put the bow on. those were the first pair i spotted and i found myself wondering what style it was and how i had never seen it. that is genius!!


----------



## carlinha

*THANK YOU sakura, klng, lilpicotin, csre, lovely&amazing, speedah, b00m, fmd914, alice1979, natassha, lav, lulabee, and empress*!!!

*sakura* - looking at the cupboard as i walk by definitely puts a smile on my face everytime... and yes i am so happy to finally have the python y'opens... one day i hope to have a collection like yours! 
*
lovely *- i hope you weren't out of breath!!!  how are you missy?  we miss you here! 

*speedah* - you will have to ask *jh4200* where she got that wine holder since she got that for me as one of the RAOK gifts!
*
b00m* - the last couple of pairs have been purchases in the last few months... yes i have been sneaky busy 
*
fmd914 *- thank you, i aspire to have your collection one day!  as i can only imagine what it would be like... wow, BLUE LIZARDS?!?!?  did you ever post these??  can i please see them????
*
lav *- i definitely strive for diversity... the boyfriend won and we got the differas instead of the pilots... but i'm still hoping 
*
lulabee *- yes i was lucky enough to get the y'opens which makes me happy beyond belief!!!  they were one of my HGs, and i never though i would find them brand new at this point

*natassha* - you are always  :welcome2: back anytime!!!

*empress* - my cobbler is so amazing isn't he???  i spilled glue on the top of the left shoe and was devastated, thinking i had ruined them for good... but i brought them to him for rescue, and this is what came out... NOT BAD!!! :okay:


----------



## ceseeber

oh my gosh! Carlihna, they are all simply AMAZING!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--I really have enjoyed watching your collection grow.  The only thing missing is a Pigalle 120!  If and when you finally decide to take the plunge I am sure you will find something fantastic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Carlinha* you have such an amazing collection. 
Each pair is so unique and special! 
And I love your cabinet! What a perfect way to display your beauties!
Thank you so much for posting!!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*carlinha*- One of my favorite collections. I can't even pick a favorite pair. I  them all.


----------



## carlinha

*THANK YOU* *cesebeer, lavenderice, jetsetgo and miss_Q*!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
cesebeer* - i am so happy to be finally your shoe twin with the python y'opens!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*lavenderice* - not sure if i will ever get the pigalle 120mms... seems too high for me, but i guess you never know!   NEVER SAY NEVER right?


----------



## ShoeBunny

Wow, beautiful diverse collection! I love the lizard VPs, the para la cruz, and the y'open looks incredible on you!! Congrats on all your lovelies, and on the perfect display case!


----------



## lalawyer

Ooh, viewing your collection was just the thing I needed on this boring Monday afternoon, carlinha!  It cheered me right up seeing all your gorgeous shoes displayed in that darling red cabinet!  And every single pair looks amazing on you.  Really love your exotics, esp.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lovely&amazing

lol....I was just out of breath enough that I needed a smoke and a glass of wine afterwards....

I'll say it again...hai una bella collezione di scarpe, la mia bella principessa Carlinha!

Miss you, too.


----------



## **shoelover**

wow...truly an amazing collection...can i come over to play in ur closet?...:ninja:


----------



## carlinha

awww,* thank you so much* *shoebunny, lalawyer, lovely&amazing, and shoelover*





*shoebunny* - those are some of my favorite pairs also, although at this point, it's soooo hard to pick just one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
lalawyer *- yes seeing them when i first walk in the house really brightens up my day too!!!  and when i am sitting on my couch in the living room, they're in front of me so i just kinda stare at them ... i am glad it brightened up your dreary monday afternoon...

*lovely & amazing* - i don't know what you just said in italian, but thank you anyway, i am sure it was something incredibly sweet like you!!!  (and sounds so hot in italian, much hotter than in english!)

*shoelover* - you can come play over anytime, but you have to leave them when you're done!!!  i also really have to thank you for even offering your sweet gesture , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you know what i am talking about!  i may need your assistance one day soon, and take you up on your offer !


----------



## techie81

OMG!!!

Your collection has grown so much.  Most stunning collection ever!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

OMG, I'm dying over here!!!  I would die and go to shoe heaven in your closet.


----------



## chelleybelley

*carlinha*!  gorgeous collection!  love your shoe display too!  LOVE the nude VPs with the red tip!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Finally got to through this thread...OMG Carlinha, your collection is... wow.
Y-open and Very Galaxy's are simply stunning!
BTW - your little closet is soo cool! I luv the red


----------



## sunny2

Great collection! I think I am going to run over to ikea now and get me one!


----------



## carlinha

*techie* - thank you sweetie!  where have you been???  we miss you around these parts!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*thank you* *





 willwork4shoes, chelleybelley, beaniebeans & sunny2*!!!

*chelleybelley* - the nude VPs were a pair i searched for long and wide... they are actually burgundy tip, but i would love to have a pair of red tips and gold tips in the future also!

*sunny2* - i definitely recommend the red closet!  will totally brighten up your day!


----------



## sumnboutme

silly question...  do your shoes get dusty?  or does the door prevent that?


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> silly question...  do your shoes get dusty?  or does the door prevent that?



i don't think they get dusty *sumn*!  that's why i wanted to get a glass case cabinet (rather than just a regular bookshelf) to prevent dust from settling on the shoes... but i've only had them in there for a little over a month, so we'll see how it works long-term!


----------



## roussel

OMG! I love it! You are giving me an idea!


----------



## melzy

Hands down the most amazing collection I have seen and great presentation too.  I seriously could imagine myself owning or wearing every single pair in your collection and I can't say that for all collection posts. The Para La Cruz looks fabulous on you.

What's your favorite pair and which one do you wear the most?


----------



## carlinha

THANK YOU *roussel* and *melzy*!!!

*melzy* - at this point, it is very very difficult for me to pick a favorite pair, because i seriously love them all!  i go through phases of which ones get the most wear, but lately, i am really my double platforms - the catenita trashes and very croise... i find them extremely comfortable, and the trashes are just very fun and funky, and i can dress them up or wear them with jeans and a simple top.  the exotics get a lot of wear as well... the satins and glittery shoes get the least wear since they are too dressy for day to day outfits

=====================================
ok ladies, i thought i would be strong and resist all the sales going on right now... but when i heard that the *purple suede declics* were 40% off at barneys, i just could not resist!  i LOVE purple, and i LOVE declics.... to make matters better, my dear BF won at a poker game the other night, and he offered to buy them for me!!!!  isn't he the best ever!

so without further ado, the most recent addition to my collection:

#27 - purple suede declics










side by side comparison with purple lizard VPs... thank goodness they are not identical... the suede is a richer/deeper color, and the lizards seem almost magenta in comparison










my 2 beloved declics


----------



## carlinha

with my balenciaga eggplant first


----------



## lulabee

I love them! They are so pretty! Your BF is a keeper!


----------



## natassha68

I LOVE your new purple declics Carlinha !!!!!!!!   wow, you have the perfect skin tone to wear purple well


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha* - the purple declics look amazing on you! congrats on another great pair to add to your collection! how sweet of your bf to treat you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Love the color on you!  What a sweet bf.


----------



## rilokiley

I loved how the purple Declics looked on you at our little meet up... how sweet of your boyfriend to buy them for you!  Congrats!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats on finally getting the purple declics and yay for bf buying them!!!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *carlinha,* they look FABULOUS on you!  absolutely. fabulous.  period.


----------



## kuromi-chan

the purple Declics look gorgeous on you!!  and how sweet of your BF to buy them for you!!


----------



## lilmissb

Fabulous!!!    I really want purple declics now!!! Did you go your VP size?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They are fantastic on you Carlinha! I love the color against your skin tone!


----------



## savvysgirl

ITA with* naked*. They look fabulous against your skin tone! Your BF is a sweetheart!


----------



## danae

Your new Declics look fabulous on you, and the eggplant Balenciaga is gorgeous too!


----------



## Kamilla850

Gorgeous.  I am a huge fan of the purple suede declics, the color is so rich and it looks great against your skin tone.  
Congrats on another beautiful pair.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love, love love your collection! I'm thinking of buying something like your case as well. I would prob. have books in there 2 lol...


----------



## legaldiva

Love your collection, but I have to say, the tattoo with the Para La Cruz looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## carlinha

THANK YOU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*lulabee, natassha, surly, laureen, rilo, sumn, yaya, kuromi, lilmissb, naked, savvy, danae, kamilla, mistyknighttwin and legaldiva*!!!  

*misty* - DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you will love seeing your shoes out on display 

*lilmissb* - i went with size 36, which is my upper limit of VP size (i find that i can go down to 35.5 with peeptoes, but i stick to 36 with closed toes/pumps)

*rilo* - now we just need to find you your red suede declics!


----------



## lawgirl78

Your collection is amazing and I LOVE the way you have them displayed. I'm moving and buying new furniture and you've definitely inspired me to consider getting a cabinet like that to keep my shoes on display.
Congrats on the new purple declics! Definitely one of my favorites, and they look amazing on you!


----------



## betty*00

*carlinha*, oh my goodness, your collection is amazing! There are so many different styles and colors...they are all so, so beautiful.
When I looked at your first photo, I thought that that was your bedroom with all the shoes over the bed. (could you imagine? Wow!) Lol, then I realized you were in Ikea. Tee hee! hee! I love the cabinet idea. Seriously the shoes are so pretty they shouldn't be hidden in the closet.


----------



## _Danielle_

*Sensational new additions and pics carlinha !! *
*colorful like the* *Ati Atihan !!!*


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *carlinha!*  I sort of guessed I might need a 36 in declics.


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--The rate at which you acquire your CL astounds me!  What's even more amazing is that each addition is TDF!


----------



## japskivt

I love that cabinet. I need one! I think if I put it in my bedroom, DH would have shoe nightmares all night and if I kept it in the living room, my daughter would think they were her dress up shoes! 

You have an amazing collection.


----------



## ashakes

Love the purple suede declics!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## xegbl

I loved ur collection!! Gorgeous, especially the Python and Lizard VP cos VP is my favorite style!!


----------



## carlinha

thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*lawgirl78, betty*00, danielle, lavenderice, japskivt, ashakes & xegbl*!

*lawgirl78* - i've always drooled over the purple suede declics on your avatar, and now i'm proud to say we're shoe twins!  are you moving to somewhere fun?!?!?

*betty*00* - i WISH my bedroom was filled with shoes like that!!!  a girl can hope for, right?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*danielle *- you always make me smile with your smilies!

*lavenderice *- the rate at which i'm acquiring my CLs astounds even MYSELF!  eeps.... seriously time to slow down!!!  but the sales (and never-ending temptations) are NOT helping me any!  seriously though, 1 more pair of sale shoes and then i'm focusing my sights on the fall collection... and only 1 or 2 pairs from them
*
japskivt *- maybe you can put a blindfold over DH's eyes?


----------



## lawgirl78

carlinha said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lawgirl78, betty*00, danielle, lavenderice, japskivt, ashakes & xegbl*!
> 
> *lawgirl78* - i've always drooled over the purple suede declics on your avatar, and now i'm proud to say we're shoe twins! are you moving to somewhere fun?!?!?


 
Not really anywhere fun...just to midtown.  But it's an awesome doorman building with all the amenities!  And a better commute.
I'm totally looking into getting a glass cabinet to display my shoes after seeing the way yours looked, BTW!


----------



## fieryfashionist

WOW, how on EARTH did I miss this spectacular thread?!   You have such amazing taste!  Your cobbler did a ridiculously awesome job of  resuscitating your royal blue satin VPs!   I love so many (if not every!) single pair!   The purple declics (and your bf is so sweet to buy them for you) look amazing on you, the yellow satin LGs are so sunny and beautiful, the burgundy glittart decs (we're twins) are so pretty, the black paillete decs are so elegant and the nude patent VPs are TDF (I need a pair asap!)... and, well, I love them all!!   Thanks for all of the amazing eye candy, girl!


----------



## techie81

:: swoon :: I love this thread.


----------



## chloeheartsme

Carlinha,
Ur collection is heaven, im drooling just looking at all these beautiful shoes. After months drooling on the CL subforum, my wallet & I have decided to take the plunge!  i noticed u had on 2 pairs of catenita trash sling-backs, and they r lov-e-lee! do u know where i might be able to get a pair, i know barney does one, but that's the barneys exclusive with barneys written on the shoe. 
As a CL queen what would u advise?


----------



## carlinha

Thank you *fieryfashionista, techie and chloeheartsme*!!!

*lawgirl *- doorman building and better commute is ALWAYS a good thing!  congrats!  and you should totally buy a glass case to display your lovelies... i love looking at mine everyday 

*fiery* - thank you so much for the compliment!  we definitely share the same love for decolletes and VPs, and not afraid of bright colors!

*techie *- you are too sweet!**

*chloeheartsme*- as far as i know, the boutiques are the only place to find the (non-barneys) cate trashes... why don't you try giving them a call to see if they still have any in your size left?  are you from the US?  what size are you?  don't forget to try all boutiques internationally... i know that naked (size 40) and papillon (size 35) got pairs very recently (last week), so i know there are definitely still some left out there.  good luck!!!  let me know how it turns out!  i definitely recommend them, as they are such a fun fun shoe, and very very comfortable!  i have been converted to double platforms and slingbacks because of these shoes!!!


----------



## JRed

You have a wonderful (and enviable) collection, Carlinha!  I really enjoyed looking through this thread.


----------



## francyFG

Carlinha, you have an impeccable taste. I love every single pair. Plus your feet are very beautiful so you definitely rock all your Loubies! Many congrats


----------



## chloeheartsme

carlinha said:


> Thank you *fieryfashionista, techie and chloeheartsme*!!!
> 
> *lawgirl *- doorman building and better commute is ALWAYS a good thing!  congrats!  and you should totally buy a glass case to display your lovelies... i love looking at mine everyday
> 
> *fiery* - thank you so much for the compliment!  we definitely share the same love for decolletes and VPs, and not afraid of bright colors!
> 
> *techie *- you are too sweet!**
> 
> *chloeheartsme*- as far as i know, the boutiques are the only place to find the (non-barneys) cate trashes... why don't you try giving them a call to see if they still have any in your size left?  are you from the US?  what size are you?  don't forget to try all boutiques internationally... i know that naked (size 40) and papillon (size 35) got pairs very recently (last week), so i know there are definitely still some left out there.  good luck!!!  let me know how it turns out!  i definitely recommend them, as they are such a fun fun shoe, and very very comfortable!  i have been converted to double platforms and slingbacks because of these shoes!!!



Thanks *carlinha*, Ur such a sweet heart for replying,
im in the UK, I dont own a pair of CLs yet (just ordered a pair of decolletes from NAP), but after hanging around the CL thread now for about 4 months, my wallet is ready to take the plunge. My friends think im crazy to spend so much on a pair of shoes. I called the CL boutique in London, and they have a 41, i wear a 40 normally, do they run true to size?

thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ since you are a bigger size (like me) I sized up a full size from my REGULAR US size .. and I was fine ... I could have sized up a half size from my REGULAR US size and still been fine. HTH


----------



## chloeheartsme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ since you are a bigger size (like me) I sized up a full size from my REGULAR US size .. and I was fine ... I could have sized up a half size from my REGULAR US size and still been fine. HTH



Thanks *nakedmosher2of3*. so full size up then? id have thot being slingbacks and open toe they'd run true to size tho? 
cheers


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chloeheartsme said:


> Thanks *nakedmosher2of3*. so full size up then? id have thot being slingbacks and open toe they'd run true to size tho?
> cheers


 
Meet you in the Sizing thread.


----------



## carlinha

thank you *jred & francyFG* !!!

*chloeheartsme* - i am not sure how the larger sizing goes, but i usually size down 0.5 size with slingbacks... i hate when the slingback slips off though, so i prefer them snug... i hope *naked* can give you more help with larger sizes

i couldn't resist these beautiful babies on sale... i first drooled over the color/material at the tpf winter meet-up (in ron rons) but did not get them at the time... so when i learned these were on sale in my more preferred decollete style, i snatched them up!

turquoise suede decolletes


----------



## lilmissb

^So gorgeous! As usual I'm so late knowing everything!


----------



## sumnboutme

pretty *carlinha*!  we're color twins!  lol


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb *- thanks!!!  i hope you get a pair, let me know how it turns out
*
sumnboutme *- what style do you have this color in?


----------



## sumnboutme

i have the ron rons.


----------



## lilmissb

^^So do I but I don't hold that much hope for my size as I usually get to it too late!!! LOL. I've also got another Bal or YSL bag on the mind...  

BTW, *sumn* where's you collection album or thread???


----------



## madamelizaking

that color is simply GORGEOUS! i think i want them now !!!! 

Seriously woman, you make me want to get a foot tattoo!!! How bad did it hurt?


----------



## ashakes

Love the turquoise suede decolletes Carlinha! I love how vibrant the color is!  If I didn't already buy and wear the ron rons, I would have purchased the decolletes too! lol  I got the pink suede ones though so hopefully those are keepers!


----------



## rilokiley

Beautiful, *carlinha*!  I love the color- they look great on you!


----------



## carlinha

*madamelizaking* - thank you so much!!!  yes i do love my tattoo, but damn it really really hurt like hell, and i am not one to complain about pain too much!!!  tears were coming out of my eyes, and my foot was jerking involuntarily as the nerves or tendons were being hit ... at this point i say i will never get another one in that location again, but i know that i have to touch up mine (they fade easily in this location due to thin skin and constant rubbing in shoes/socks and exposure to sunlight)...

*asha* - thanks, i do love the color so much!  i think the pink will be lovely on you! 

*rilo *- thank you my dear!!!


----------



## Speedah

Wow wow wow!!! Amazing as always! that color is TDF!


----------



## natassha68

Wow !!!! that turquoise color is totally amazing on you , congrat's !


----------



## carlinha

thank you my dear sweet *speedah* & *natassha*





  !!!


----------



## **shoelover**

Carlinha i'm  big time...loving them on you!. looking hot!  the colour is amazing..


----------



## cllover

Love the turquoise decolletes!  Good thing I didn't know the decolletes came in the turquoise - otherwise I would've had a hell of a time deciding between those and the ron rons!


----------



## japskivt

They look incredible on you! I love your cute little feet. They look good in every picture!


----------



## lawgirl78

What a gorgeous color!  I had no idea they had a turquoise decollette.  They look fantastic on you!


----------



## dbeth

Love love love your collection!!!!


----------



## leothelnss

WOW! You and I have the exact same taste it seems, there isn't one pair I didn't love!
You could be a foot model you know. The tattoo is supercute and your nails are perfect!
Awesome collection


----------



## indypup

Every single pair is just stunning!  I am positively lusting after the Black Python Y'Open, though.  GORGEOUS!  I can only hope to have such a nice collection one day!


----------



## corsie

Amazing new additions! 

Love the suede Declics and Decolletes. The colours are so vibrant and look amazing with your complexion!


----------



## carlinha

you ladies are the best!

*shoelover, cllover, japskivt, lawgirl78, dbeth, leothelnss, indypup and corsie*

*cllover* - it was indeed a tough choice between ron rons and decolletes, but i love the more almond shape of the decollete more!  i would love to own a pair of ron rons one day though...
*
japskivt and leothelnss* - thanks for the sweet words about my feet!  now that's a thought - if i become a foot model, i could use the funds for MORE shoes!!! 
*
indypup *- i never thought the black python y'opens would ever be mine, but it happened!  don't ever lose hope!!!


----------



## japskivt

That would be awesome!

I am so jealous of your Python Declics.... I've called all over Europe for them!

They are so amazing... its a good thing you aren't my size or I'd have to steal yours! LOL!


----------



## _Danielle_

*carlinha* the decolletes are amazing and the color is TDF


----------



## laureenthemean

Love the turquoise Decolletes!  I prefer them over the Ron Ron, you made the right choice.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Wow! Carlinha, those turquoise suede Decolletes look so beautiful on you! They go great with your skin tone. Absolutely FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Itz1997

Wow!!!


----------



## Joke

wow, your collection is hot, tdf! great foot tat too


----------



## Joke

my favorite are the studdes booties


----------



## lovely&amazing

Loving the turquoise Ron Rons!!!


----------



## evanescent

amazing, AMAZING collection! carlinha, your feet are made for CLs, every pair looks sensational on you!


----------



## samina

wow they are FAB!! love the red n purple lizards and the black one at the end with teh ankle strap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxeluxe

Thank you so much for those great pics. : )


----------



## Butterfly*

*C* - OMG, I am drooling over that shade of Turquoise!!! It goes perfectly with your tat, too!


----------



## wutevz101

carlinha, i have to say that one of my favorite pairs is your studded ariella clou boot!  they look so good on you!


----------



## carlinha

*danielle, laureen, bags, itz1997, joke, l&a, evanescent, samina, luxeluxe, butterfly, and wutevz101*

*japskiv*t - i am keeping my fingers crossed you will find the red python impero declics someday!

*joke* - thanks i love my foot tat also, eventhough it really hurt like hell getting them!

*samina* - the black with the ankle strap is called the y'open.  they were produced for the DVF runway shoe several seasons back.... i fell in love with them immediately after seeing pics, and i never thought i would find one in my size!  you can imagine my pure joy and excitement when i found these on ebay, brand new!  they are currently my DF's favorites... he won't let me wear them out of the house.  

so i have been very good lately, and my last purchase was the turquoise suede decolletes 32 days ago!!!  i am trying to save up for my wedding, but one of my major purchases before the wedding will be my wedding shoes - CL of course!  i am considering an SO as we speak... stay tuned!!!


----------



## lulabee

OOOh! Can't wait to see the wedding shoes!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I am so excited for these wedding shoes... I have no clue what they are but I know they will be spectacular!! Can you give us any hints?!


----------



## carlinha

good morning ladies...

my apologies if this is not CL related, but i am having some dilemma in choosing my wedding invitations... i need a poll!

colors will be in eggplant and silver... or maybe eggplant and lavender, not sure yet

here are the choices:
ORCHID






MIMOSA





FLOURISH





DOLCE





ENGADINE


----------



## carlinha

SUTTON





TUILERIES





Thanks for your opinions!!!


----------



## noah8077

I love the Mimosa.  The others are pretty, but IDK something about it seem simply elegant to me.  And I feel you are the same, simply elegant.


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooooh, how exciting carla! I like Orchid, Mimosa, Engadine & Sutton. Mimosa is my fav!


----------



## Leescah

Orchid or Engadine get my vote!


----------



## Speedah

So pretty! I love the Engadine, Mimosa, and the Orchid!


----------



## **shoelover**

i like the FLOURISH invitation card.


----------



## rdgldy

I like mimosa first, orchid second.


----------



## sara999

mimosa!


----------



## Shainerocks

All the invitations are great.
I personally like the Mimosa and the Engadine.


----------



## authenticplease

I love the Mimosa and the Engadine...in that order!


----------



## karwood

How exciting! My vote is either the Mimosa or Engadine


----------



## carlinha

wow MIMOSA and ENGADINE are really pulling ahead of the others...

my personal choice has been ENGADINE and SUTTON....

DF loves mimosa....

i can see this is gonna be a TOUGH decision!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*carlinha*, I like *ENGANDINE* in eggplant and *lavender*.


----------



## cllover

Those invitations are all so pretty - my fav is mimosa: the design is simple and bright, I think perfect for a wedding.


----------



## Stinas

OMG your picking out invites already!!  Good for you...get a head start on things...because its not a fun thing to plan lol
Here are my top three.
TUILERIES
ENGADINE
DOLCE


----------



## hlp_28

My fav is mimosa, then ENGADINE


----------



## lulabee

I love Dolce! So elegant!


----------



## sumnboutme

My picks:

1.) Mimosa
2.) Dolce
3.) Sutton


----------



## _Danielle_

Without to check other opinions first 
my votes are

1 MIMOSA
2 ENGADINE
3 ORCHID

but for sure I would pick MIMOSA


----------



## kuromi-chan

i really like the mimosa and orchid!


----------



## YaYa3

i spent a lot of time looking at these invitations and my first choice is flourish.  (they're all beautiful, btw!)  you are in the middle of having so much fun!


----------



## msJenna

WOW. Gorgeous! THis thread makes me want to get a case for my shoes and bags!


----------



## meggyg8r

Carla, I actually like ALL of the options you have. I suppose, though, I can pick a few favorites, but you can't go wrong with any of them!!! Thinking about your location/theme, I would go....

1. Tuileries
2. Engadine
3. Fluorish
4. Dolce
5. Mimosa
6. Orchid
7. Sutton

 Are you having fun yet?!?! I just went through ALL the stuff I have bought for the wedding so far and rearranged (it was impossible to walk through our guest room anymore, LOL) and finished addressing all the invitations. PHEW! I'm so excited that when I'm done planning mine, we'll still have yours to plan for!! Hehe


----------



## julies*shoes

I like MIMOSA first and TUILERIES second


----------



## lilmissb

Betcha didn't expect to see me here right now!!! M managed to tether his iphone so we have net access. 

Like sutton and mimosa. Mimosa looks a bit more flowery and elegant but there is something about sutton that looks chicly modern and clean. I love rounded font!


----------



## Chins4

Definitely Mimosa. Simple, modern, fresh and elegant - just like you!


----------



## regeens

Oh wow.  Tough choice.  I like the Orchid and Engadine. Is it possible to have the Sutton but with the Tuileries font?


----------



## evanescent

my picks:

1. TUILERIES
2. DOLCE
3. MIMOSA

im sure you won't go wrong with any of them though, they are all so pretty!


----------



## carlinha

thanks so much for your opinions ladies!

yesterday i went to inklinations, the stationery store in manhasset, and they allowed me to bring the sample book and box home, with tons of samples of the invitations!!!

after a lot of debate and discussion with DF, we have chosen the *ENGADINE* design, which was a popular choice here as well.

we are going to go with eggplant and gold colors... i am so excited.... they are going to be so beautiful!!!

every piece of the invitation is customizable - meaning i can pick any color combination, choose the font, prints, etc etc...

the letterpress is printed on bamboo paper which is environmentally better than cotton.  the texture is also absolutely amazing.

if anyone is interested, check them out.  they sell things other than wedding invitations:
http://smockpaper.com/

their sister company, bella figura, is also amazing, but uses cotton: http://www.bellafigura.com/

these invites are on the pricey end, but i am having a very small wedding party, so will only be ordering 50 invites.  i am a lover of fine stationery, and to me this will serve as a memento of my wedding forever.


----------



## moshi_moshi

i like mimosa 1st and flourish second.


----------



## sara999

oh carlinha it sounds amazing. i hope you continue to share your wedding journey with us in the CL section, i find it fascinating! (i'm also super excited for you too ofc )


----------



## rdgldy

They sound gorgeous.  It is fun to share all of this with you!!


----------



## dbeth

Dolce is my fav & then Tuileries


----------



## YaYa3

*carla,* i love what you chose!  and thank you for sharing the website with us.  what an amazing company!  i think it's so cool that you chose an invitation that will, indeed, be a very special memento of your special day.  and i agree with everyone else ... PLEASE keep sharing your wedding plans with us!  it's so fun.


----------



## _Danielle_

I like the ENGADINE !!! Goooood choice


----------



## pr1nc355

Great choice for your invites...BTW, I didn't yet say CONGRATULATIONS yet, so I'm doing it now


----------



## meggyg8r

Carla, they sound perfect. I'm so excited you're keeping us involved in your wedding planning journey!!


----------



## japskivt

I like the FLOURISH. I think I'm the oddball.


----------



## maianh_8686

EVERY pair is STUNNING totally  them


----------



## archygirl

Mimosa is the one I loved. How exciting....!!


----------



## allbrandspls

beautiful collection, love them all.


----------



## carlinha

*moshi_moshi, sara, rdgldy, dbeth, yaya, danielle, pr1nc355, meggy, japskivt, maianh_8686, archygirl and allbrandpls*!!!

so in my samira strass excitement, i forgot to post my most recent purchase.... a saks sale find thanks to the help of *authenticplease* and *julies*shoes*!  

this is a pair i have wanted since the NYC fall 2008 meet-up!  i'm so happy to have gotten them at 30% + additional 50% off!!!

presenting the lovely *silver python yoyos 85mm*










and i know you have all seen this before, but just for completeness sake of my collection thread:
*samira strass,
aurora boreale*


----------



## carlinha

and this is what the current red shrine looks like
(i returned the silver specchio differas... not very practical, and quite expensive shoes)


----------



## carlinha




----------



## brintee

I  your red shrine *Carlinha*! I always come back to look at it!


----------



## kuromi-chan

i    your newest additions!  pretty soon you'll need a second red shrine, this first one's filling up quite quickly!


----------



## lulabee

The silver python is TDF! I always love to look at your shoe cabinet, it's so cool!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha - I had to come back and look at your "shrine" again now that it's been updated with your new lovelies - looks fabulous!  I'd be happy to just sit and look at it all day.


----------



## japskivt

Love the silver python yoyo, they are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb




----------



## dbeth

I am loving the silver python yoyo's more & more!!!!! I think Julie got a pair too?

And I know I already posted---but your wedding shoes are just TDF. Seriously. Just unbelievably gorgeous & breathtaking.


----------



## needloub

I love your new addition.  I keep coming back to your thread to stare at your red shoe closet...I confess. :shame:


----------



## fmd914

Oh Carlinha - how gorgeous!  The silver python's are a beauty but the Samira Strass and the story behind them are simply breathtaking!!!  So beautiful.  Your shrine is looking better than ever!!!!!


----------



## sunny2

Wow your DF is TOO sweet! Congrats on the engagement! The silver python yoyos are so cute and the samira strass pumps are breathtaking!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your new additions!  They both look stunning on you and of course, the Samira Strass belong in your collection thread.


----------



## lulabee

OMG! You know what I just thought of while I was drooling over your Clous??!! I think it was a pic you posted in the action thread? It was when you first got them and also when you first started seeing DF....The two of you out to dinner..


----------



## meggyg8r

I just adore every single pair you have. Just pure gorgeousness.


----------



## evanescent

your new additions are just gorgeous carlinha! the silver python yoyos are so pretty and not to mention your amazing samira strass!


----------



## Pimbi77

*carlinha*, your collection is just amazing.I've never seen so many beautiful shoes and I love how you store all your beautis!!!
After searching thru many pages I have to say these are my ultimate Fav!!!
They are so...!
I wish they would make these in the new Declic 90 or NSP 90 as Im a fan of lower heels.
Wear them all well


----------



## japskivt

Pimbi77 said:


> *carlinha*, your collection is just amazing.I've never seen so many beautiful shoes and I love how you store all your beautis!!!
> After searching thru many pages I have to say these are my ultimate Fav!!!
> They are so...!
> I wish they would make these in the new Declic 90 or NSP 90 as Im a fan of lower heels.
> Wear them all well



My favorites as well! I need some Red Python Impero in my life!


----------



## Alice1979

Love your new additions, they look stunning on you. Love your red shrine too...


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

Carlihna your collection is stunny absolutly drool worthy YUMMM


----------



## JetSetGo!

I worship your entire collection, *Carlinha*!! *bowsdown*


----------



## jh4200

Just saying it one more time - I love your new additions!


----------



## demicouture

bebautiful colourful selection!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

I love every single pair!


----------



## carlinha

awww *THANK YOU* *brintee, kuromi, lulabee, louboutinnerd, japskivt, lilmissb, dbeth, needloub, fmd914, sunny2, lavenderice, meggy, evanescent, pimbi77, alice1979, grk0morfitsa, jet, jenn, demicouture, and shainerocks*!

*kuromi* - i know!  i'm worried that i will fill up this one and i don't have room for another red shrine!

*louboutinnerd* - i know it makes me really happy to just stare at them... 

*lulabee* - hhahahaha yes of course!!!  i remember that was one of my first few dates with DF!!!  we were out for sushi!

*pimbi77* - you never know, maybe one day they will include this python skin in the special order list, and then you can order then in the lower heel height!

*japskivt* - i am still keeping my fingers crossed they will make the red python impero declic again one day, and that you'll be able to score a pair!

*jet* - speaking of bowing down to a collection, i WORSHIP YOURS!!!!


----------



## Pimbi77

Thank you *carlinha* for your kind words. Maybe one day they will bring them out, until then I keep dreaming, but they are definitely on my wishlist as my UUHG.
I'm so sorry that I forgot...congratulations to your engagement. Your wedding shoes are just amazing as your whole collection!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *pimbi*!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Carlinha, I *LOVE* every pair!!! You have such an eclectic collection!!  I sooo want to copy you with those cabinets, just gorg!  I remember your sushi date pictures too!  
Those pics sent me over the edge for clous  & you helped me score a pair in my size!  

Your exotics are TDF & I wanna steal your mad marys even though they wont fit!   The more I look at our shoe twin styles the more I love them!  Thanks for sharing eye candy!


----------



## pr1nc355

I can't believe I haven't commented on your shrine yet!  Anyway, what I think is what everyone else thinks...it's awesome...my idea of an evening would be to sit on the couch in front of your shrine, eating chicharron


----------



## pr1nc355

carlinha said:


> i don't think they get dusty *sumn*! that's why i wanted to get a glass case cabinet (rather than just a regular bookshelf) to prevent dust from settling on the shoes... but i've only had them in there for a little over a month, so we'll see how it works long-term!


 
BTW, how's this working out at this time?  I'm curious.


----------



## carlinha

awww thank you *raffaluv & pr1nc355*!!! 

*pr1n355* - chicharron... YUMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!  as far as i saw, the glass doors were doing a pretty good job keeping the dust out... however, now i can't check to be sure since our cleaning lady went in there last weekend and dusted   i was NOT happy about that!


----------



## mal

*carlinha*, we have the Ikea Billy bookcase with glass doors and stuff in it gets dusty, but the doors don't meet perfectly. I was so bummed because that is the whole reason I wanted glass doors, I hate dust! But it doesn't accumulate as fast as if there were no doors...


----------



## HalieB

MEOW....great new additions.


----------



## .flygirl.

this is the BEST collection I have ever seen... I am just awestruck...


----------



## nica123

Carlinha,
First and formost congrats on ur collection! U definitly know how to mix and match... from the classics to the most daring all of them are TDF. Since you seems to have ur BIG share of CL knowledge I would like to ask you a question that is making me go mad. I´m just starting on the CL world (have always been a Manolo girl but lately i not seeing the magic that i used to... i gues cause Carrie is not there anymore to share my thoughts! hehehe) Anyways, today I went to CL boutique in SP and bought my first pair D´orsay in navy blue... ofcourse that instead of soothing my soul it just made me want more, more, more! So i was looking at some ebay auctions and saw that MANY of the shoes have a Vero Cuero stamp on the sole however mine don´t.... of course i do not doubt the authencity of mine but I believe do not believe that all those shoes are fakes... so my question is, do the older shoes have that stamp or is that a sign of unauthencity?? I´m so confused! Please share some of ur wisdom with me!! hehehe
thanks a lot,
Nica


----------



## carlinha

Big THANK YOU *mal, halieB, flygirl & nica123* 

*mal* - yes i bet dust still does accumulate in there but certainly not as fast as without the glass doors.  

*nica* - thank you so much!  not all of the shoes have VERO CUOIO stamped on the bottom... and even then, the stamp can look very different, depending on which factory it was produced in.  so that is not a sign of authenticity or not, so don't be concerned!  
see this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ro-cuoio-stamp-on-the-bottom-shoe-342276.html

the most important thing is to learn the classic lines of the shoe style, so you can detect a fake.  since you are just starting and probably can't tell the difference, please have everything authenticated here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-469538.html

everyone knows a lot and is definitely very helpful


----------



## regeens

Just revisiting your shrine Carlinha.  Great new additions!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *regeens*!!! 

my latest addition, ladies may i present the lovely *Roccia (Java Candle) Lizard Madame Claude* 120mm... my 1st CL d'orsay style

i fell in love with her at 1st sight , and i am so glad to finally make her mine... isn't she just so sexy?


----------



## StephieT224

*sigh* Can I have your shoes? All of them?  lol. GORGEOUS!


----------



## savvysgirl

YAYAYAYAY!!! They've arrived! They are stunning and they look fab on you. Congrats girlie :kiss:

Ardoise Biancas? PAH!


----------



## Nico3327

Oooooooooooooo .  So beautiful - congrats!


----------



## japskivt

They look so amazing on you! They are GORGEOUS! Like they were made for your feet!


----------



## belairprincess

Amazing! They look amazing on your feet and with that shade of nail polish is perfect. Congrats *Carla* wear them well!


----------



## CCKL

Beautiful!!  Congrats


----------



## compulsive

Those look fab on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

i can't believe these are your 1st d'orsays!    the MC style is sooo sexy!  you rock 'em girl!


----------



## Alice1979

They're divine   Congrats.


----------



## carlinha

*stephiet224, savvy, nico, japskivt, belairprincess, CCKL, compulsive, kuromi & alice*!

*savvy* - seriously! 

*kuromi* - yeah can you believe my 1st CL d'orsay?!?!?  they are so sexy!  i'm happy to be branching out of my VP comfort zone....


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--I know what you mean, the cut of the MC flatters the foot in a very sensual way.  I've always felt it was the d'orsay peeptoe version of the Pigalle 120 in terms of sexiness.  Congrats on another fantastic addition, I've come to expect nothing less from you!


----------



## **shoelover**

there ultra sexy and stunning on you!


----------



## carlinha

awww thank you *lav*!!!  that is so sweet of you to say, and i always wanted to get a pair of MCs after seeing the red patent ones on you!

thanks *shoelover*!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha - I commented in the collections thread, but I couldn't resist coming here and taking another look (read: drool)!  They are amazing and look incredible on  you!


----------



## Miss_Q

Carlinha- They look perfect on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carlina!*  Those MC's are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *louboutinnerd, Miss_Q & dukeprincess*!!! :kiss:


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! You took the plunge into d'orsay world with a such a stunning pair! Congrats on such a  worthy pair!!! They suit you down to a T!!! (which is funny cos that's my initial!!!  )


----------



## jancedtif

They are so beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## julies*shoes

I love the roccia lizard!!!  They are fabulous on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Shainerocks

I love them! They look great on you.


----------



## authenticplease

OMGoodness.....they are lovely!  I have not seen this combo before but they are perfection on you!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* -  gracias T :lolots:  ummm, so i just read in the sizing thread that you got the patent leopard MC in 35.5 (TTS?).... ummm, i got these in 35!!!  a full size DOWN from my regular VP size.... what, have my feet gotten smaller than yours now, or is the sizing just whacked out all over the place?!?!?!?!  are they from different seasons (yours and my MC)?

thank you *jancedtif, julies*shoes, shainerocks & authenticplease*!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Hot shoe! Love them!


----------



## techie81

Stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah they are. I find it so hard to believe that you've gone down to 35!!! That means if I were to get them I'd have to go down to 34.5 or something weird   Mine are TTS and the length is fine but the toebox is still tight. I think the sizing is just wacked this season.


----------



## mal

So gorgeous. Looks like your feet are perfect for the style -not many people can wear D'Orsays so well! Stunning


----------



## evanescent

*carlinha*, those are _beyond _amazing!!! you have the most wonderful taste.


----------



## gemibebe

*carlinha*, congrats on your new additions!  They're totally stunning!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Carla, another wonderful addition to your already wonderful collection!


----------



## indypup

I'm back to drool over these some more, lol!  They are so beautiful, Carla!


----------



## Chins4

carlinha said:


> thank you *regeens*!!!
> 
> my latest addition, ladies may i present the lovely *Roccia (Java Candle) Lizard Madame Claude* 120mm... my 1st CL d'orsay style
> 
> i fell in love with her at 1st sight , and i am so glad to finally make her mine... isn't she just so sexy?


 
I keep coming back to look at these stunners Carlinha  Do you mind my asking where they came from and what the retail was?


----------



## babyb0o

those lizard MCs are stunning! you have fabulous taste in shoes and i love your growing exotics collection!


----------



## carlinha

*dreachick, techie, mal, evanescent, gemibebe, rdgldy, indypup, chins, & babyboo*!!!

*lilmissb* - the sizing is definitely whacked!  i guess not only do we have to figure out the style, but also what season it's from!

*chins* - i got them from SCP boutique, but madison and las vegas also carry them.  they are $1095... a *relatively* good deal for lizard.  beware the sizing... i went down a full size from my old VP size in these (35!).... i was SWIMMING in the 36, and the 35.5 would have probably given me heel slippage.  these are perfect lengthwise, but tight in the toebox area... gonna need a lot of breaking in!


----------



## rdgldy

That is "cheap" for lizard!


----------



## lawgirl78

I really love the MC's in the lizzard.  They are beyond fabulous, and look great on you!  Another amazing addition to your collection!


----------



## sakura

Wow, you've got some fabulous additions since I last viewed this thread! 

Love the Samiras, Yoyos and the Madame Claude!  They look stunning on you.  It's amazing that you went down a full size in the MC.  CL sizing has definitely changed dramatically this season. 

Congratulations on getting engaged.  The Samiras will make the perfect wedding shoe!


----------



## Zucnarf

Gorgeus collection! Enjoy in every step!


----------



## carlinha

*rdgldy* - sad to say but i agree with you!  it sounds insane to think $1095 is cheap for anything, but when VP lizards cost $1495, this is definitely a "steal"

thank you *lawgirl78, sakura, and zucnarf*! 

*sakura* - we miss you here, where have you been hiding lately??!  i can't believe how all over the place i am for sizing either.  it's so bizarre.  makes me worried to buy any shoe without trying on first.


----------



## Noegirl05

Hey Honey... don't get in here often enough but love love love all of your new additions!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, those are lovely!  Your collection is beautiful and diverse...


----------



## Speedah

Those MCs are just stunning!!!


----------



## dbeth

The MC!!! My favorite style Carlinha!! Beautiful---congrats!!

They look hot on you, but what shoe doesn't?!


----------



## natassha68

Had to come back in to sneak another peak at these.... enabler !! 


carlinha said:


> thank you *regeens*!!!
> 
> my latest addition, ladies may i present the lovely *Roccia (Java Candle) Lizard Madame Claude* 120mm... my 1st CL d'orsay style
> 
> i fell in love with her at 1st sight , and i am so glad to finally make her mine... isn't she just so sexy?


----------



## carlinha

thank you *noegirl, tigertrixie, speedah, dbeth & natassha*!!!  

*natassha* - did you get them too?!?!?!?!


----------



## meggyg8r

Carla, I am so impressed with your new MCs! I didn't even know they came in this pattern. They are freakin' gorgeous and just perfect on you!!


----------



## awilda429

Your cabinet is such a great idea!

I am literally wiping the drool off after looking at your shoes! You were them so well... but u already know that! Amazing!


----------



## misselizabeth22

So pretty!


----------



## carlinha

*meggy* - thank you!  this shoe has actually already been out for some time... at least a few months ago.  somebody posted it on the new CL thread (maybe asha).  i died when i saw them and vowed one day they would be mine.  luckily, i was able to track down a pair in my size!

*awilda249* - thank you so much, it really means a lot to me!

thanks *misselizabeth22*!


----------



## belairprincess

I was taking a 2nd peek is all...*Carlina* I think you and I must have seen them at the same time in the New CL's thread I can't believe you remember that!!! LOL!!! It's like..."where were you when you first saw _______." Totally remember when they were posted and they took my breath away as well! Anyway they look _fab_ on you woman I'm happy to see them IRL in tpf can't wait to track some down in my size.


----------



## ashakes

Gorgeous Carlina! I knew you were eyeing these for a while so I'm glad you took the plunge! They fit you perfectly!


----------



## karwood

GORGEOUS!!!!!! I posted in the other thread and I still can't get over how beautiful your MCs are!


----------



## nica123

|Carlinha!!

a very late thanks!!! and congrats on ur MC! lizzard is always beautiful!!

\


----------



## carlinha

*belairprincess, asha, karwood and nica*!!!

*belairprincess* - i hope you find a pair of roccia lizard MCs in your size and we can be shoe twins!!!

*asha* - thank you for posting the pics of the MCs on the new CLs thread or i may never have known these beauties existed!


----------



## natassha68

No Carlinha, not yet anyway :ninja:...... they are truly sooo lovely


----------



## MikaelaN

LOVE the MCs, Carla!!! I fell in love with them when I saw them at SCP.  They look gorgeous on you, too!


----------



## Mangomama

I'm so f*****d!!
I'd almost convinced myself that I didn't "need" any more shoes.  But finding you girls with similar collections has me thinking "hey, why not those, too."
I'm new to tpf.  Can anyone enlighten me  What does UGH mean?


----------



## carlinha

Mangomama said:


> I'm so f*****d!!
> I'd almost convinced myself that I didn't "need" any more shoes.  But finding you girls with similar collections has me thinking "hey, why not those, too."
> I'm new to tpf.  Can anyone enlighten me  What does UGH mean?



hey *mangomama*, welcome to tpf!  it's actually *UHG* and it means - *U*ltimate *H*oly *G*rail

*mikaelaN* - thank you!!!

*natassha* - i think you NEED to get these


----------



## belairprincess

So true *Carlinha*...when I 1st joined tpf...your thread was one of the reasons I was sparked to expand my collection. Now that I've got some python and watersnake...on to lizard! Once again. All your fault! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mangomama

Thanks Carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

belairprincess said:


> So true *Carlinha*...when I 1st joined tpf...your thread was one of the reasons I was sparked to expand my collection. Now that I've got some python and watersnake...on to lizard! Once again. All your fault! HAHAHAHAHAHA



whaaaaaaaatttt?!?!??!?!?!?!?!   MY collection thread????  WHOA.  *belairprincess*, i am extremely, unbelievably, truly flattered!  and especially coming from you, who i think has an amazing collection as well!  oh yes, but you do NEED lizard in your life .... they are truly droolworthy and so versatile and easy to care for (more than python!).

your welcome *mangomama*


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your new exotics. Love them......well i love all your shoes. Enjoy!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I keep drooling over the lizard... i never wanted lizard until i saw your beauties!


----------



## adeana

*Carlinha* your lizard MCs are truly spectacular.  They look so utterly beautiful on you, it makes me think I need a pair too!!


----------



## carlinha

*allbrandpls, nerdy, adeana*!!!  lizard is amazing!  GET EM!!!

i apologize this is not a pair of CLs, but i'm just so thrilled with them that i decided to include them in the red shrine

i cheated on my man... with a pair of YSL tributes!!!  
turquoise suede/gold trim


----------



## ShoeNoob

Oh wow, I don't blame you, they're GORGEOUS! It's kind of like the list of freebies, where someone's exempt from cheating when it's a celebrity on your list. There's got to be some sort of exemption for these!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the tributes. The color is so stunning and they look amazing on you. Congrats on a fabulous non-CL pair.


----------



## Shainerocks

The color looks AMAZING on you.


----------



## sumnboutme

great choice *carlinha*!    if i were to cheat, i'd pick those too


----------



## belairprincess

Thats a sexy affair you're having! Haha I'm lovin them congrats!!


----------



## lilmissb

Let's hear it for *carlinha!* F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

love the gold and teal combo of the Tributes!    they look amazing on you!


----------



## Nieners

I love all of your pairs and you got fantastic legs! The new YSLs are pretty too, love the color. It's TDF


----------



## Chins4

Love those Tribs Carlinha - such a stunning colour combo


----------



## **shoelover**

there so worth it cheating for! Congrats...there gorgeous.


----------



## adeana

Lovely!  The color is perfect on you.


----------



## sara999

so gorgeous. i love YSL so much


----------



## dreachick2384

That's a great pair to cheat with. Congrats!


----------



## alyssa08

carlinha said:


>


 
omg... I am so in love with these shoes. if only there was some chance in hell that they could be mine! 

gorgeous collection, carlinha. love the tributes as well. that color with the gold piping is amazing.


----------



## Beaniebeans

The YSL are TDF!! Absolutely GORGEOUS, and the color on you is pure perfection!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ooooh, Carlinha - those tributes are TDF!  Totally worth cheating with!  The color is amazing on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh, ive just seen your YSL's. They are gorgeous *Carla*! Congrats!!


----------



## NYCBelle

oh how i wish my first CLs could be those blue satin ones!! Gorgeous collection!!!!


----------



## carlinha

*shoenoob, alice, shainerocks, sumnboutme, belairprincess, kuromi-chan, lilmissb, nieners, chins, shoelover, adeana, sara, dreachick, alyssa08, beaniebeans, louboutinnerd, savvy, and NYCBelle*!!!

*alyssa* - i found the y'opens on ebay!  don't despair as they do pop up once in a while!

*NYCBelle* - well we have to find you the perfect blue CLs for your wedding!


----------



## japskivt

How did I miss the new addition! I love the color! They look amazing on you.


----------



## Miss_Q

The Tributes look STUNNING on you!! Love love love the color!


----------



## needloub

Ok...I confess....this is like my 4th time in your collection thread.  I can't help it.  Love the new addition!


----------



## nycfashionlvr

WOW at that amazing collection! ALL your pairs are amazing.


----------



## ellechim1908

awww. im so jealous.. how much did you spent all up to have this gorgeous shoes babe?


----------



## _Danielle_

*Carlinha your choice Is like always incroyable .. *


----------



## a_mo

carlinha said:


> my TRUE LOVE - purple lizard VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multicolor glitter NP with gold specchio heel - 1st shoe gift from BF for my 30th bday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow satin Lady Gres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royal blue satin VP - the bow was added by my cobbler when i had a horrible stain accident on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black paillettes decollete


OMG!!!!! All those are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## a_mo

YOWZA!!!!!! I  your COLLECTION!


----------



## carlinha

*japskivt, miss_Q, needloub, nycfashionlvr, ellechim1908, danielle & a_mo*!

*ellechim1908* - i don't wanna know how much i've spent on my lovelies so far!  i may have a heart attack... 

ladies, i'd like to share with you my newest purchase... this is a pair i have been drooling over for a while, and have finally gotten around to getting them.    and i am sooooo glad i did!  WOW, it is 

rouge patent biancas










for those of you interested, i got these in size 35, which is a full size down from my closed toe pumps


----------



## nakedmosher2of3




----------



## dreachick2384

Shoe Twin!!!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## Shainerocks




----------



## phiphi

le sigh! what a beautiful shade of red!!! sooo many pretty CLs here too!


----------



## cllover

Gorgeous color and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats!  I love the Biancas


----------



## lilmissb

*O-M-G!!!! **carlinha* they look freaking fabulous on you! How are they to walk around in? Comfy?


----------



## madamepink

Fabulosity!!!! At its best!


----------



## Purrrfect

BEAUTIFUL shoes!  Love, Love, Love.


----------



## rdgldy

Love the biancas!


----------



## noah8077

Hot Damn Woman!

A-mazing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow!!    the Biancas are STUNNING on you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

They are absolutely stunning on you!!!   I'm so sad I had to return mine, but the fit was just crap no matter what size I went with!  Congrats!


----------



## needloub

Great addition!  Jesus lord...I want those soooo bad.


----------



## samhainophobia

WOW, *Carlinha*! They look fab on you! Like modernized ruby slippers .


----------



## Beaniebeans

Biancas are so growing on me!  They are HOT!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carla*, they look amazing on you!!! Simply stunning


----------



## japskivt

We're fraternal shoe twins! That color looks amazing on you. I love Rouge!


----------



## carlinha

THANK YOU *naked, dreachick, shainerocks, phiphi, cllover, jancedtif, lilmissb, madamepink, purrrfect, rdgldy, noah, kuromi-chan, fieryfashionist, needloub, samhainophobia, beaniebeans, savvy & japskivt*!!!

*dreachick* - i am SOOOO GLAD to finally be your shoe twin in these!!!  the color is just stunning in real life!!!

*lilmissb* - well i haven't worn them out of the house yet as i just got them yesterday evening... around the house they seem a bit high for sure and i'm practicing walking in them... i suspect these will be special wear shoes for a while until i'm more used to them... definitely cannot wear these to work all day yet

*fiery* - i'm so sorry you weren't able to make the biancas work!  i know how that feels, as i cannot walk in the fetichas, so i can't get the LPs i want!

*japskivt* - so glad to be your fraternal shoe twin!!!


----------



## belairprincess

Those are beyond sexy. So perfect on you. One of these days you're going to have to tell me your posing secrets! Congratulations on another pair of stunners!


----------



## moshi_moshi

they look amazing!!

the more i see these the more i consider them!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Carla!  Those look absolutely fabulous on you!!!  Did I already tell you how much I LOVE your collection!!!  Still drooling over those Purple Lizard VP's, but those Biancas, come in a close second!!!  Congrats on great pair!!


----------



## LornaLou

Absolutely stunning! I love them on you


----------



## CCKL

Shoe twin!  I've only worn mine out once cus they kept slipping (i've been playing around with padding options at home...) but they're amazing...congrats *carlinha*!!


----------



## chloe-babe

wowser honey, your collection is just amazing, love the new rouge Bianca's and dont even get me started on your fucsia VPs!!

Love your displaying cupboard too, its such a cute idea


----------



## JRed

They look brilliant on!  Love it, Carlinha!!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Oh la la très chaud carlinha* !!


----------



## mal

Fantastic, *carlinha*! Congratulations  the BiANCAS are so much fun!!!


----------



## Chins4

Jeez Carlinha you are so bad for me! Just when I think I can live without the Biancas you post STUNNING pics like this  Wow!


----------



## natassha68

Carlinha, Those Bianca's are SOOOOOOOOOOOO gorgeous on you !!! Congrats !!, Love them


----------



## karwood

Your Biancas are super-duper gorgeous!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Omg they're  so amazing!!! I might need them too!!!! I love the heel/ arch of the Bianca, makes it look taller


----------



## carlinha

*belairprincess, moshi-moshi, more_choos, lornalou, CCKL, chloe-babe, jred, danielle, mal, chins, natassha, karwood & madamelizaking!*

*belairprincess* - my posing secrets?  girl, i know you are kidding me, cuz yours are just as amazing!

*madamelizaking* - yes i agree, i LOVE the shape of the bianca, from the side view it just looks super sexy.  how are your nudes doing?


----------



## madamelizaking

Carlinha- Amazing...  I    them. I've worn them every other day since I've got them!!!


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> Carlinha- Amazing...  I    them. I've worn them every other day since I've got them!!!



WOW now THAT is true


----------



## allbrandspls

i need this red bianca in my life. You look fab in them.......wow one full size down.


----------



## glitterglo

Carlinha, your new biancas are gorgeous and I love love your display for your shoes!  I have that same piece of furniture but it looks nowhere near as fabulous as yours!


----------



## carlinha

*allbrandpls & glitterglo*!

my newest addition from the BG Louboutin signing, the limited edition barbie 50th anniversary shoe:

i am not normally a *pink* girl, but i could not resist this scrumptious color!

*Barbie Pink Claudia 120mm*










here she is signed, next to my beloved *PURPLE LIZARD VPs* which were also signed


----------



## mal

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, love the new additions to your collection!! I'm not an avid fan of pink either but O_O, those are truly spectacular, especially the color!! A hot barbie pink with a subtle magenta/purple sheen? 

:: sigh:: your collection is incredible..and your shoe closet/display... hopefully I'll have something like that soon too...


----------



## lilmissb

Just gorgeous *carlinha!* Now you've gotten into the d'orsay style you're never getting out!!!  They look spectacular on you.


----------



## regeens

Absolutely gorgeous Carla!  Congrats and wear them well. 



carlinha said:


> rouge patent biancas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those of you interested, i got these in size 35, which is a full size down from my closed toe pumps


----------



## rilokiley

Love all the additions, *carlinha*!  The barbie pink looks great on you, and how awesome that you got 2 pairs signed, one of which is the purple lizard VP's- your favorite pair!   The rouge patent Biancas look AMAZING on you... definitely suits your skin tone.


----------



## Alice1979

*carlinha*, big congrats on getting the purple lizard VP signed. Love the barbie pink Claudia on you. They're stunning.


----------



## brintee

*Carlinha*, Im so happy that you were able to get the VPs signed along with the Barbie Pinks! They look so gorgeous on you and I am always afraid to look at your thread because you really make me want every pair you have! Your modeling shots are so pretty all the time! Glad you had a wonderful time at the signing!


----------



## lawgirl78

The more I see pics of you in the Barbie pinks the more I love them on you!  They look fantastic!  I still think that was a great shoe to have signed, in addition to your purple lizard VP of course!


----------



## Beaniebeans

OMG Carlinha - The Barbie shoe looks so beautiful on you! Love how it plays with your skintone!!
...PLUS, they're signed


----------



## flashy.stems

*carlinha*, your collection is ah-mazing! i LOVE mad marys.. i want them so bad!! i'm on the search for them in black


----------



## **shoelover**

Congrats on getting your VPs signed! ..and I love the barbie shoes they look amazing on you!


----------



## Chins4

the Barbies Carlinha! The colour rocks with your tan


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *carla*! The colour is perfect on you.


----------



## lulabee

Oh wow *carlinha*! They look seriously hotttt on you!


----------



## dreachick2384

Congrats on signed barbies!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Carla*, your new Claudias are TDF!!! The color is AMAZING!


----------



## adeana

Big congrats *Carlinha*!! Love the pink Miss Claudes!  How special to get your purple lizards signed too!


----------



## Miss_Q

Love love love the Barbie shoes! That color is STUNNING!


----------



## natassha68

OMG C!!!... outstanding , really they are truly incrediable 


carlinha said:


> *allbrandpls & glitterglo*!
> 
> my newest addition from the BG Louboutin signing, the limited edition barbie 50th anniversary shoe:
> 
> i am not normally a *pink* girl, but i could not resist this scrumptious color!
> 
> *Barbie Pink Claudia 120mm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is signed, next to my beloved *PURPLE LIZARD VPs* which were also signed


----------



## lilmissb

Just as an interest what size did you get in the barbie shoe? Same as your lizards?


----------



## carlinha

*THANK YOU*

*mal, regeens, rilo, alice1979, lawgirl78, beaniebeans, shoelover, chins, savvy, lula, dreachick, meggy, adeana, miss_q, natassha
*!!! 

*panda_USC* - don't worry, i'm sure someday (sooner than you think!) your collection will be just as amazing!

*lilmissb* - yes i'm loving the d'orsay style, the cut is so sexy!  i got these in 36 because it was the smallest size they had left (they only ordered 1 pair per size)... with the ankle strap holding it in it's OK, but if i remove the strap, it's a little loose, and i would have to pad it.

*brintee* - thank you that is so sweet of you to say!  i love your modelling shots also!

*flashy.stems *- i'll keep an eye out for black MMs for you... they do pop up on ebay so don't give up hope!


----------



## _Danielle_

*
Need to see them once again The Barbies are TDF !!  *


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous Carlinha!  That is one sexy pair of shoes!  Congrats on getting them and your lovely VPs signed!


----------



## japskivt

*Carlinha*... the barbie pink looks so good against your skin tone!

I love the Claudia... too narrow for my boats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

i  the *Barbie Claudias*!!  they look amazing on you!


----------



## japskivt

Aren't your Samira's signed as well?

I want a triplet shot!


----------



## lolitablue

Love them Barbie shoes!!


----------



## shockboogie

The Barbie shoes are AMAZING!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

they look absolutely fabulous on you!!  love them!


----------



## Deborah1986

_OMG OMG GREAT COLLECTION

fantastic shoes love them !!!_


----------



## carlinha

*THANK YOU* *danielle, louboutinnerd, japskivt, kuromi, lolitablue, shockboogie, moshi_moshi & deborah1986!!!* 

*japskivt*, this one's for you


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## SëxÏ ÐÑvÎ±

OMG ! Great Collection  ...


----------



## Nico3327

Those barbie Claudias are TDF!!!  You must be close to filling your shrine at this point!


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> *THANK YOU* *danielle, louboutinnerd, japskivt, kuromi, lolitablue, shockboogie, moshi_moshi & deborah1986!!!*
> 
> *japskivt*, this one's for you




Thank you! I love this shot.

Do you think he remembered signing your Samiras and is calling you the other Carla, or is he referring to an SA?


----------



## LavenderIce

Love your signed pairs!  The Barbie Claudias look gorgeous against your skin tone.  I'm happy that he signed your purple lizard VPs.  It's wonderful that they, along with your Samira Strass, the pairs I consider the most special for you in your collection are signed by him.  I can't remember if I commented on the Biancas, but they're my favorite color for that style and look hot on you.


----------



## jancedtif

Your Barbie shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

thanks so much *lilmissb, sexy diva, lavenderice, jancedtif*!!!

*nico* - yes the shrine is almost full... uhoh what to do then?

*japskivt* - my best guess is that he is referring to the London SA Carla as the one carla, and i'm the other one.... i feel so silly, i forgot to even bring my samiras to take a picture with him, and i forgot to tell him about them!  i had all these things i planned to say but my mind went BLANK when i was sitting in front of him...

*lavenderice* - yes i agree with you, those 2 pairs are my absolute most special in my collection!  i feel so lucky to have them signed!


----------



## evanescent

*carlinha*, your new lovelies are just amazing!!  the barbie claudia look so pretty against your skin tone, and the rouge biancas!!!!!!   may i ask where you got them from? there are none left in europe unfortunately.


----------



## carlinha

evanescent said:


> *carlinha*, your new lovelies are just amazing!!  the rouge biancas!!   may i ask where you got them from? there are none left in europe unfortunately.



*evanescent*, i did get them from st. honore about a month ago.... too bad there are none left in europe, but i think they still have them here in the US... have you checked neimans?

by the way, these rouge biancas are a size 35... i think you are smaller than me, so you may need a 34.5?  or the 35 may work with padding... current sizing is ALL OVER THE PLACE!


----------



## evanescent

so it was you that got them! :greengrin: i did ask st honore about them last month but at that stage i havent decided whether i wanted the black or rouge.. by the time i got around to it, it had already sold! to a fantastic home, no less!  i've just sent neiman marcus an email, fingers crossed. i did try them in vegas a couple of months ago, and found that i could hardly squeeze my feet in the 35.. but it could be because of the sweltering heat and my feet swelling?? hmm not sure if i should go down to 34.5 cos i purchased the VPs in 34.5 and they were too small  so i dont know if i should get the 35 and pad them up if they are a smidge too big? or risk the 34.5? im about half a size smaller than you i think.


----------



## starr_shenell

I love your biancas and barbie claudias.  Great new additions to your lovely collection!


----------



## needloub

Oh goodness, Carla....totally missed your amazing addition!  I'm drooling...


----------



## karwood

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!Your Pink Barbie Claudias look amazing on you!


----------



## carlinha

THANK YOU *starr_shenell, needloub & karwood*!!! 

*evanescent* - hmmm, the VP in 35 was too small for you?  what VP was this?  was it for the new season items?  i am very surprised because i think you have smaller feet than me.... then get the biancas in size 35, and just pad if it stretches.  i hope neiman's will have a pair for you!


----------



## evanescent

sorry *carlinha*, my previous sentence was too convoluted!! 

i got the new season VP in 34.5 but they were a touch too tight so i sold them. 35.5 was too big so i sold them too. 35 would have been perfect, but out of stock, so right now i'm still waiting for them to get more stock in.

i tried on the bianca in 35 in vegas and could barely squeeze my feet in them, but it could be because it was really hot there and my feet could have been swollen.

how does your 35 fit? are they pinching tight on you or a comfortable fit? if its a comfortable fit, then maybe i should go 34.5..

thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## carlinha

evanescent said:


> sorry *carlinha*, my previous sentence was too convoluted!!
> 
> i got the new season VP in 34.5 but they were a touch too tight so i sold them. 35.5 was too big so i sold them too. 35 would have been perfect, but out of stock, so right now i'm still waiting for them to get more stock in.
> 
> i tried on the bianca in 35 in vegas and could barely squeeze my feet in them, but it could be because it was really hot there and my feet could have been swollen.
> 
> how does your 35 fit? are they pinching tight on you or a comfortable fit? if its a comfortable fit, then maybe i should go 34.5..
> 
> thanks so much for your advice!



the 35 fits me perfectly on my left foot (which is the smaller foot).... it is a little tight on my right foot (which is a little wider/larger), but i've only worn it out twice to dinner.... i will do the sock trick on it and i suspect it will break in soon.... i heard from others that their patents have broken in and stretched out a lot.

it could have been because vegas is a desert and so hot, and if you tried them on at the end of the day, your feet could have been swollen.  maybe if you get another chance to try them on at the beginning of the day?

i hope this helps!


----------



## evanescent

thanks *carlinha*! it helped a lot!


----------



## PinkLoubi

OHHHHH !!!!

OMG 

Your collection is FABULOUS

I like ron ron Turquoise and the pink barbie CL's


----------



## carlinha

thanks *pinkloubi*!

here's my most recent addition to keep my collection complete...

this shoe has been a long long time coming... i originally fell in love with the skin when i saw the biancas on net-a-porter... unfortunately, they did not have my size, and due to a misunderstanding, i lost out on the pair in the london boutique... i didn't think i would like it in the alta dama as much, so i had given up... but when i was at saks a few weeks ago with the lovely *natassha*, i saw them in real life and it was love all over again...

*ardoise python nabuck alta dama*


----------



## regeens

Already commented in your other thread, but couldn't resist checking your gray alta damas here.  They are absolutely gorgeous.  Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb




----------



## flashy.stems

i can't stop looking at these!!!!!!


----------



## Nico3327

I can see how you couldn't keep from getting these - they are TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

They are gorgeous, *carlinha*.  Such a beautiful shade   Congrats!!


----------



## CindyYZ

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!   I just went through this whole thread, LOVE everything Carlinha!!  The red shoe closet is gorgy too!


----------



## needloub

Couldn't resist again...


----------



## LavenderIce

Carlinha--I'm glad you got a pair of the grey python nabuck Alta Dama.  I love how soft the skin feels and this color is a fantastic neutral and looks fab on your skin tone.  Even though your heart was originally set on the Bianca, I'm glad you got this pair.  You already have the Bianca in rouge and I don't think you have an AD, right?  I think this is a perfect addition to your collection.


----------



## brintee

Wow these are insanely gorgeous!


----------



## _Danielle_

*superb !!*


----------



## carlinha

*THANK YOU** regeens, lilmissb, flashy.stems, nico3327, rilokiley, cindyYZ, needloub, lavenderice, brintee & danielle*!

*lavenderice* - yes you're absolutely right, this is my first pair of alta damas and i love them... they are so comfy.  i'm glad i got them too.


----------



## Nieners

*Carla*, my life really sucks compared to yours lol  
Your collection is TDF!


----------



## lilmissb

What I can't believe is the fact you sized down to 35.5!


----------



## carlinha

*nieners* - i'm SURE your life does not suck compared to mine!  thank you! 

*lilmissb* - i'm not very surprised i had to take 35.5 in these... the 36 at saks was just a little bit loose, i could have made them work with padding, but i knew if they stretched much they would be too big.  these are a little tight in the toebox (also brand new and never been put out on display so have not had a chance to stretch out at all), but i'm confident once it stretches it will be fine.


----------



## ginger872

Wow, those python ADs are absolutely stunning!


----------



## carlinha

thanks *ginger872*!


----------



## jancedtif

*Carlinha* I'm back to over your grey beauties!


----------



## maianh_8686

carlinha said:


> thanks *pinkloubi*!



Stunning


----------



## japskivt

I just wanted to add that this color looks amazing against your skin tone. WOW!


----------



## sedds

those look fantastic carlinha


----------



## carlinha

*jancedtif, maianh, japskivt & sedds*!!!


----------



## Purrrfect

Love, Love, Love!!!
Great collection - simply to die for!


----------



## karwood

*carlinha,* I am so happy you found your grey python Alta Damas!! They are truly spectacular! I have these but in the Biancas and everytime I open the shoebox of my Biancas and see my babies,  my heart goes pitter patter!


----------



## moshi_moshi

japskivt said:


> I just wanted to add that this color looks amazing against your skin tone. WOW!


 
agreed!  they are gorgeous... i don't know if i commented already! lol


----------



## carlinha

*purrrrfect, karwood & moshi*!

*karwood* - SOOOOO happy to finally have something in grey python nabuck... i have been dying and drooling over yours and *naked's* biancas!


----------



## Baggaholic

I have a heart murmur and I think my heart just skipped a few beats! I can't breathe! Someone please help me! Call 911!!!! 

If I die tonight, its your fault Carla! 



carlinha said:


> *ardoise python nabuck alta dama*


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> I have a heart murmur and I think my heart just skipped a few beats! I can't breathe! Someone please help me! Call 911!!!!
> 
> If I die tonight, its your fault Carla!



GIRL!!!  you COMPLETELY CRACKED ME UP!!!! :lolots:

THANK YOU *BAGGAHOLIC*!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

I came back to calm down... I went to bed and shot up from the vision of these! 

The :devil: is a tempting S.O.A.B!! 

I'm gonna go pray now... you guys think 12:12am is too late to go to confession? I need to be cleansed of my sinful thoughts!


----------



## Butterfly*

*Carlinha* -  What in the world?!!! These look FABULOUS on you!!!

Oh great...Now I want a pair! :shame:


----------



## Stephanie***

:okay:
your collection is fabulous!!!


----------



## carlinha

*baggaholic*, girl you are so freaking hilarious!!!  you crack me up!

*butterfly* - awww girl, thank you so much!  you just may have to get a pair 

*stephanie* - thank you so much!


----------



## ashakes

Carlinha, you know I'm a fan of the python nabuck Altadamas! They are gorgeous in grey! Congrats! They fit you perfectly too!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *asha* - i can totally understand why you love the nabuck python, they are to die for!!!

to keep my collection thread complete:
*MULTICOLOR DAMAS GREISSIMO PUMP 140MM*











*BANANA CORAIL 140MM*


----------



## needloub

Oh my lord, Carlinha!!


----------



## carlinha

and as per the request of *legaldiva*, here is an updated photo of my red shrine 

some of my pairs have gone on to other lovely homes or been returned (silver specchio differas, pink python impero pigalle, cream patent mad mary with gold studs, orange patent yoyos).. but majority of my collection still remains 

it's getting close to being full, so i may have to remove the non-CLs and CL flip flops if i need more space... hopefully not anytime soon 






top L to R: green suede para la cruz, banana coral, YSL green suede tributes
bottom L to R: beige/gold/red very croise, catenita trash #2, catenita trash #1





top L to R: platine very galaxy, aurora borealis samira strass, multicolor glitter numero prive
bottom L to R: roccia python very prive/burgundy tip, nude patent very prive/burgundy tip, very prive orlato ghana print 





top L to R: roccia lizard madame claude, silver python yoyo, green satin pompadouce
bottom L to R: turquoise suede decollete, black pailletes decollete, burgundy glittart decollete





top L to R: rouge metal patent bianca, anthracite ariella clous
bottom L to R: purple lizard very prive, red lizard very prive, barbie pink metal patent claudias


----------



## needloub

Just lovely!!


----------



## carlinha

top L to R: ardoise python nabuck alta dama, ivory python jaws, black python y'open
bottom L to R: multicolor damas greissimo, yellow satin lady gres, royal blue satin very prive with personalized bow





top L to R: red python impero declic, purple suede declic, nude patent clichy
bottom L to R: black leather helmuts, manolo blahnik sedaraby, gold studded flip flops


----------



## indypup

You seriously have the BEST collection.


----------



## lilmissb

*NO WAY!!!* 

You're giving me heart palpitations!!! 

*I WANT THE CORAL PATENT STAT!!! *

   :ninja:

BTW, how did you size on the banana? Must find something in coral...


----------



## carlinha

thank you *needloub, indypup & lilmissb*!!!  you guys are seriously the best!  i love my collection, but i know that there are many ladies on here that have equally amazing if not more collections!

*lilmissb* - the greissimo and banana fit exactly like the bianca.  they have the same platform and silhouette.... i think this is gonna be his next big platform style.  my biancas are 35, my greissimo are 35, and the bananas are 35.5 only because the boutique ordered 35.5 as the SMALLEST size in the coral.  seriously, it's like WTF!  the shoes are getting bigger, and they don't order smaller sizes!  it is a little loose on me, so i need ball of foot pads and heel grips.  35 would have been perfect.  so.... considering you are about 1/2 to 1 full size smaller than me, you would need 34 or 34.5 in these styles. 
p.s. they have coral patent biancas at saks


----------



## natassha68

I'm soooo loving your gorgeous family of CL's, really Carla, totally incrediable, I think its my favorite, correct me, I'm sorry, it is my favorite   wishing you all the best with each and every pair !!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks for the info *C!* I am seriously doubting my future of buying Loubs if they only ordered 35.5 as the SMALLEST!!!

The biancas must have sold out completely as they are no longer available online!!!


----------



## rilokiley

You have an amazing collection, *carlinha*.  and I love how you organized everything by material, cut, style, etc.


----------



## Butterfly*

natassha68 said:


> I'm soooo loving your gorgeous family of CL's, really Carla, totally incrediable, I think its my favorite, correct me, I'm sorry, it is my favorite   wishing you all the best with each and every pair !!


 I know, right?! I'm so in LOVE with ALL of the 140s!!! 

*
C* - Your Damas......so freakin FUN!!! Great, another added to my list! The Bananas are adorable, as well...I ordered the 'coral' Biancas and I hope they are the same color...not to mention, I hope they FIT! I haven't tried on anything new so I'm not familiar with the new sizing issues. :wondering


----------



## kuromi-chan

your shoe cabinet sure is filling up!  and with the most TDF pairs!!    congrats again on your newest additions!


----------



## Baggaholic

Ooh, Carla! I'm loving the new additions. 

I love those Bananas. Got the nudes on my list. 


P.S. Get those "non" Loubs out of your closet! You can fit 3 more Loubs in there!


----------



## -kelly

Wow *Carlinha* you have an amazing collection there, I hope my shoe closet will look like that one day!


----------



## LavenderIce

Gorgeous shoes and how lovely to see them all together in an updated family pic!


----------



## adeana

Love the new adds *Carlinha*!!  You shoe shrine pics are drool worthy!  Love your new avi too!


----------



## evanescent

seriously *carlinha*, you have the best CL collection cos you KNOW what styles suit your feet (and dare i say, personality) best.  love your most recent additions 

ps: *lilmiss*, what are you thinking of getting in the biancas?? st honore might still have the black patent.


----------



## carlinha

*natassha* - you are so kind!!!  my collection your favorite???  my goodness, i am so flattered, especially coming from you, with a collection more amazing than mine!

*lilmissb* - i am hoping you will find your coral patent biancas somewhere!  did you try calling saks?  would you be interested in coral SUEDE also?

*rilokiley* - thank you so much... i am a little OCD can you tell? 

*butterfly* - i am anxious to see your new additions!!!  the coral patent biancas will be amazing!  and can you believe i have all these 140mm shoes now (with platform of course)?!??!  i've graduated in heights!!!

*kuromi* - yes the cabinet is almost full!  eeek, what do i do then???

*baggaholic* - yes girl, you are totally right, i need to get the non-Loubies out of there to make more room!  well, when i need the space i will.

*kelly* - all it takes is one shoe, one at a time!  don't rush it, and don't buy for the sake of buying.  really think about each piece, and how it suits you and your personality and your lifestyle, and you won't regret it!!!

*lavenderice* - thank you!  it was nice to see a new group photo also, it kinda shocked me 

thank you *adeana & evanescent!*!! 

since some people have asked how the greissimo compares to the lady gres, here is a side by side comparison pic of the vamp
-greissimo has a lower vamp than lady gres
-greissimo has a smaller knot
-the arch/platform is more comparable to the bianca
-the fit is more like the bianca
-the sizing is comparable to the bianca


----------



## Chins4

You have to be my CL idol :salute:

I love how your collection has such a fun and vibrant personality


----------



## -kelly

carlinha said:


> *kelly* - all it takes is one shoe, one at a time!  don't rush it, and don't buy for the sake of buying.  really think about each piece, and how it suits you and your personality and your lifestyle, and you won't regret it!!!



Thanks for the advice, I already started my collection last spring with a pair of YSL studded sandals... next on my list is black Rolando CL's... please keep updating us on your collection, its TDF


----------



## lawgirl78

Your collection is stunning *carlinha*! Thank you so much for posting an updated photo for us!
From the choice of each shoe and material, to the way they are displayed, it's just


----------



## carlinha

*chins* - thank you so much!!!  i am so flattered

*kelly* - good luck on the black rolandos!  and of course i will update my collection thread with new purchases

*lawgirl78* - thanks sweetie!  i love seeing how my collection has grown and evolved as well...


----------



## Alice1979

*carlinha*, I love your collection. You have so many styles and colors that I love. Great to see your updated pics and big congrats on your fabulous new additions.


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> since some people have asked how the greissimo compares to the lady gres, here is a side by side comparison pic of the vamp
> -greissimo has a lower vamp than lady gres
> -greissimo has a smaller knot
> -the arch/platform is more comparable to the bianca
> -the fit is more like the bianca
> -the sizing is comparable to the bianca


 
Thank you so much for the comparison info between the LG and Greis. Very helpful!  Again, I can't stop admiring your Greissimos. I will have to live vicariously through you until I get my own pair of Greis


----------



## Shainerocks

I  your collection, Carlinha. I love how you organized each pair.


----------



## carlinha

*alice*, thank you very much, that is such a kind thing for you to say

*karwood* - you're welcome, i'm glad i could be of help in comparing the two... do you know when your greissimo's are expected to ship?  i hope you get them soon!

*shainerocks*, thanks sweetie!  i love your collection too!


----------



## karwood

carlinha said:


> *karwood* - you're welcome, i'm glad i could be of help in comparing the two... do you know when your greissimo's are expected to ship? i hope you get them soon!


 
I ordered them from NM and they are due to be deliver in January. I am in no rush to get them, since I probably won't start wearing them until spring. Did you see the black and white Greis IRL at the boutique? If yes, what did you think of them? I want to get them, but I have only seen them in pics.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous Carlinha!  Every time you have new additions I can't wait to see them!  You truly have an amazing collection!


----------



## carlinha

karwood said:


> I ordered them from NM and they are due to be deliver in January. I am in no rush to get them, since I probably won't start wearing them until spring. Did you see the black and white Greis IRL at the boutique? If yes, what did you think of them? I want to get them, but I have only seen them in pics.



*karwood* no i didn't get a chance to see the black & white version in real life because when i went to the horatio, they didn't have them in yet, and i bought my shoes from st. honore.  they are not my style, but i think they're really beautiful, very pin-up girl.  you will love the greissimo, it is very comfy!  i am considering getting them in the turquoise suede also...

*louboutinnerd* -  so much sweetie!


----------



## sumnboutme

you have a great collection!  fun, colorful, and did i mention fun?


----------



## hoeyoujustmad

Gorgeous! Love the red case


----------



## carlinha

*sumnboutme & hoeyoujustmad* (Love your name girl!!! :okay!


----------



## phiphi

OMG *carlinha* i love your shoe closet.


----------



## carlinha

thank you *phiphi*!!!  

here is my latest addition ladies... i've loved this shoe for a long long time now, but wasn't prepared to pay full price for it... i was ecstatic when i saw it was on sale 40% at SCP!!!

finally... my *ELECTRIC BLUE SUEDE*!!!    it's been a LONG LONG time coming!

*EB SUEDE ALTA IOWA*


----------



## ChenChen

I absolutely love your collection!!  Everything is so well thought out, and those new additions??  Oh my!  I'm dying for a pair of coral bananas now, and the EBs too!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carla*, ahh, the electric blue looks magnificent on your skin tone! Those shoes are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## floridasun8

What a gorgeous color on those Alta Iowa's!  Congrats!!


----------



## LoveHappens

Carlinha, your shoe collection just keeps getting even more fabulous!! You have such an eccletic breathtaking shrine!!


----------



## shockboogie

Love your collection, *carlinha*!


----------



## Alice1979

The EB is stunning. Fabulous new additions and they look amazing on you. Congrats.


----------



## madamelizaking

*Carlinha-* !!! so beautiful!! I know you've been waiting EB for so long!! SO happy you have it now !!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your EB *carlinha*!!  they look amazing on you!


----------



## sakura

Love 'em *Carlinha*!    Congrats on getting your EB!


----------



## Miss_Q

The color is stunning! Congrats chica!!


----------



## lilmissb

Your AI EB makes me even more jealous of your shoe collection than usual. I really really want the black ones...They look fabulous on you sweets!!


----------



## japskivt

Love that *EB *on you. I love that color and hope to add some to my collection one day!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Ahhh what a amazing color*  perfect carlinha


----------



## julies*shoes

They are such a beautiful color!  I love them.   Are these the ones you got from the list I sent you?  I have been wondering what you got...  Great choice!


----------



## rilokiley

yay!!  You finally have your EB!!!   Don't you just love the color?   It looks fabulous on you.  I remember when you were talking about these shoes way back in April when we went shopping... how great that you got them on sale!  Congrats!!!

btw, I was a bit sad to see that you are letting go of some pairs in your collection (especially the nude Clichys!), but these new purchases are making up for it!


----------



## Baggaholic

Seriously! Are we related? 

I have these same shoes coming. They should be here tomorrow.  

As always they look stunning on you! Congrats!




carlinha said:


> thank you *phiphi*!!!
> 
> here is my latest addition ladies... i've loved this shoe for a long long time now, but wasn't prepared to pay full price for it... i was ecstatic when i saw it was on sale 40% at SCP!!!
> 
> finally... my *ELECTRIC BLUE SUEDE*!!!    it's been a LONG LONG time coming!
> 
> *EB SUEDE ALTA IOWA*


----------



## carlinha

*chenchen, panda, floridasun, lovehappens, shockboogie, alice, madamelizaking, kuromi, sakura, miss_Q, lilmissb, japskivt, danielle, julie,  rilokiley and baggaholic*!!!

*baggaholic* - :lolots::lolots: it sure seems like it doesn't it???  we have A LOT of the same styles!  what can i say, great minds think alike 

*rilokiley* - YES i remember talking about the EB AIs with you wayyy wayyyy back!  i had given up on the declics because i'm so much more of a peeptoe person... so my long wait for EB suede is FINALLY over!  i ADORE the color!  i predict i will get lots of wear out of these shoes.  they are so comfy also!  and please don't be sad... i know the nude patent clichys are a HG shoe for many people, but i feel like i'm holding onto them just because they are a HG, but not necessarily for me... do you know what i mean?  i am not crazy about pumps, would rather reach for a colorful peeptoe any day.... and they are just sitting there and not getting the use they deserve!  so i know it's the right thing to do for me.  same thing for my VGs (which are my most uncomfortable shoe ever!), and my silver python yoyos (which is too low-heeled for me now)... don't worry, i'm in the process of searching for proper replacements !!!

*julie* - YES these were indeed the pair i snagged when you forwarded me the SCP sale list.  so THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU soooooo much!!!  you are my sale angel!!!! 

*japskivt* - i hope you get something in this color in your collection soon too!

*lilmissb* - my fingers are crossed that you will get the black suede AIs on sale soon!


----------



## CCKL

fabulous new addition!!!  I think we need a updated pic of the shrine cus I think its gotten awfully cramped


----------



## rilokiley

carlinha said:


> *rilokiley* - YES i remember talking about the EB AIs with you wayyy wayyyy back!  i had given up on the declics because i'm so much more of a peeptoe person... so my long wait for EB suede is FINALLY over!  i ADORE the color!  i predict i will get lots of wear out of these shoes.  they are so comfy also!  and please don't be sad... i know the nude patent clichys are a HG shoe for many people, but i feel like i'm holding onto them just because they are a HG, but not necessarily for me... do you know what i mean?  i am not crazy about pumps, would rather reach for a colorful peeptoe any day.... and they are just sitting there and not getting the use they deserve!  so i know it's the right thing to do for me.  same thing for my VGs (which are my most uncomfortable shoe ever!), and my silver python yoyos (which is too low-heeled for me now)... don't worry, i'm in the process of searching for proper replacements !!!



hehe I had to look back to my pics to see when we went shopping... I can't believe it's been almost 8 months!

I totally understand that you are more of a colorful peeptoe CL kinda girl.  It definitely matches your personality!  The EB Alta Iowas really do look great on you.  And though I am a bit biased with the nude patent Clichy, you do still have your nude patent VP, so I think you made a good decision   It's funny- our CL families are so different (I am more partial to the closed toe, classic pumps), but I still love your collection.

and off topic, but I miss hearing your wedding updates.  We have to catch up soon!


----------



## Nancy7

carlinha said:


> thank you *phiphi*!!!
> 
> here is my latest addition ladies... i've loved this shoe for a long long time now, but wasn't prepared to pay full price for it... i was ecstatic when i saw it was on sale 40% at SCP!!!
> 
> finally... my *ELECTRIC BLUE SUEDE*!!!  it's been a LONG LONG time coming!
> 
> *EB SUEDE ALTA IOWA*


 
Drop Dead GORGEOUS!!!!   As always every CL looks Fabulous on You!!!


----------



## LornaLou

I love all of your shoes! You wear them so well, you should be like a Louboutin foot model! I love your CL housing as well, they look great in the cabinet


----------



## carlinha

*CCKL* - i promise to update the shrine after i am done with some editing...

*rilo* - i miss you too!!!  we'll have to catch up soon on wedding and other stuff!  it's funny because when you sold your nude patent/burgundy tip VP, i was like NOOOOOO!!!!  and i guess that is how you feel now with my clichy 

 *nancy* & *lornalou*!  i am so flattered by your lovely comments


----------



## Beaniebeans

Gotta say it again - LOVE THEM! They look great on you! *shoe cousins*


----------



## carlinha

thanks *beanie*!!!  it feels great to be shoe cousins!  this style is very comfy!


----------



## natassha68

OOOooooooo C, The electric bluw w/ your skin tone is OUTRAGEOUS!!!!  Love them, super chic  enjoy them


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I already said this, but they really do look stunning on you, *car*!!!


----------



## adeana

So pretty *Carlinha*!  Love the EB in suede!  They look terrific on you (as always) and are a great addition to your collection!!


----------



## carlinha

my lovely *natassha, oo_let_me_see, and adeana*!!!  you ladies are so wonderful!


----------



## sunny2

carlinha, I'm very envious of your recent purchase, those EB Alta Iowa... I bet they are sold out of my size... Looks really good on you!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are amazing on you, *Carlinha*! You are a CL goddess!


----------



## AllaB

*carlinha*, all of your shoes are so gorgeous. I refer to your collection all the time. I would like to have every single pair from your outstanding collection.


----------



## Shainerocks

Love your EB's!!!


----------



## carlinha

lovely ladies!

*sunny2* - you never know, why don't you give SCP a call to see if they still have any pairs left?  

*jetsetgo* - thanks lady, you flatter me so much considering you are one of the CL s i look up to!!! :salute:

*allaB* - thank you so much that is so flattering to know... don't worry i know one day you will have a collection that is just as amazing!!! 

*shainerocks* - thanks hun!!!


----------



## lilmissb

BTW did you get 36 or 35.5 in the AI?


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> BTW did you get 36 or 35.5 in the AI?



i got 35.5 cuz they didn't have any 36 left.  a little snug in the toebox when they 1st arrived, but perfect lengthwise, and now after breaking them in at home, they're super comfy!!!  can't wait for the weather to get warmer so i can wear them outside!


----------



## lilmissb

That's really odd cos I need a 35.5 in them! Maybe out feet aren't that different after all! I went in to DJ's and tried on the 36 again and they are still too big even with foot petals in  My left heel slid out of the shoe completely!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> That's really odd cos I need a 35.5 in them! Maybe out feet aren't that different after all! I went in to DJ's and tried on the 36 again and they are still too big even with foot petals in  My left heel slid out of the shoe completely!



yeah it sounds more and more like our feet maybe the same??!?!  

i remember trying on the AI suede at barneys in size 36... it was a while ago though, but it was a little bit loose... nothing too bad though, i could have done it with some padding.


----------



## Kok

xxxx
inappropriate


----------



## Kok

BTW they are beauties, I love the vintage green ones among all the rest ....great job !


----------



## aeross

How on earth have I missed the new additions ?!

*Carlinha* I LOVE the EB's on you. I didn't realise just how much I need EB in my life until I saw *Chins* Rolandos IRL. The colour really is TDF isn't it ?


----------



## carlinha

hmmm, i wonder what "inappropriateness" i missed!!! ... i guess thank you *kok*?

 *aeross*, yes you definitely need EB in your life... and i see you have fulfilled that with an AMAZING pair of 140mm declics!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

^ I just saw that, too. 

How appropriate...an inappropriate post by an inappropriate name... Yes, I went there! I couldn't help it after seeing the word inappropriate! 


Sorry, kok! No offense!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL!!! That's hilarious! I bet it was mighty fine praise indeed for Ms Carlinha!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ :lolots: probably a mighty one indeed!


----------



## ashakes

Carlinha, I love all of your additions! I had to go back several pages b/c I missed them all!   Indeed, we are shoe twins on the Blue AIs. I actually wore mine on Saturday.

 The Greissimo are so fun! Have you had a chance to wear them yet? I know our weather doesn't always cooperate. haha


----------



## carlinha

OY VEY ush: *butterfly*, *lilmissb*, and *chelley* you guys have such DIRTY minds!!!  OUT OF THE GUTTER GIRLS!!!

thanks *asha* - haven't worn my AIs yet, hope i get to do it soon!  i wore the greissimos out once to the movies.   them, they really are so much fun!!!  makes me wanna break out into a cha cha!!!   can't wait for the spring time!


----------



## rilokiley

haha don't worry *c*, it was nothing dirty


----------



## regeens

Carlinha, please, can I live in your red shrine? I'll wave back to you when you watch your CLs while brushing your teeth? It'll be a good way to start your day don't you think?



carlinha said:


>


----------



## roussel

Oooh so pretty red shrine!  I want them all Carlinha!  My favorite is the Greissimo, so fun!


----------



## carlinha

hehe thanks *rilo*, some people told me what it was 

*regeens* - of course you can live in my closet!  i just don't know if there will be enough space in there 

 *roussel*!


----------



## rdgldy

I want to see the new ones!!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> I want to see the new ones!!



patience *L*!  waiting for one more to arrive at the end of this week... then i promise there will be a BIG reveal!


----------



## rdgldy

more than one-I don't think I can handle it!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> patience *L*!  waiting for one more to arrive at the end of this week... then i promise there will be a BIG reveal!


 
A big reveal?!  I can't wait!


----------



## lilmissb

WHAT? I didn't know there was more than 1 pair???!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

dang girl, you have been quite busy!  I wanna be on your kind of ban!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> WHAT? I didn't know there was more than 1 pair???!!!!



3 :shame:


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> dang girl, you have been quite busy!  I wanna be on your kind of ban!



:lolots::lolots::lolots:  i quit the ban a long time ago *rilo*... well, i put myself back on it now since the last purchase, until at least spring 2010 sales.... before DF breaks up with me!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## rilokiley

carlinha said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:  i quit the ban a long time ago *rilo*... well, i put myself back on it now since the last purchase, until at least spring 2010 sales.... before DF breaks up with me!




LOL I have a feeling DF doesn't complain _too_ much about your CL's!  Does he ever mention the Differas anymore?  I remember he loved those!


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> LOL I have a feeling DF doesn't complain _too_ much about your CL's!  Does he ever mention the Differas anymore?  I remember he loved those!



no... i think he realized how impractical they were... and how they would go out of style really quickly.  he got over them when i got the black python y'opens... 

he's torn, poor soul ... on one hand he feels like chastising me for spending money when we should be saving for the wedding... but on the other it makes him happy to see me happy, and he loves looking at the pretty shoes.  so... he doesn't quite know whether to scream or smile.


----------



## jancedtif

You're just living the dream *Carlinha*!  My DH would scream (and not a good way)!


----------



## lilmissb

*Carlinha!!!* 3 pairs??? I can't even think of what else you'd get.

I think M is the same but I don't think he'd aid and abet me by buying them!! Unfortunately.


----------



## rdgldy

Mine just sort of is in denial-he pretends my shoes don't exist.


----------



## hoeyoujustmad

Kok said:


> xxxx
> inappropriate


 


WTF?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> no... i think he realized how impractical they were... and how they would go out of style really quickly. he got over them when i got the black python y'opens...
> 
> he's torn, poor soul ... on one hand he feels like chastising me for spending money when we should be saving for the wedding... but on the other it makes him happy to see me happy, and he loves looking at the pretty shoes. so... he doesn't quite know whether to scream or smile.


 
My poor hubby sees them, thinks they are gorgeous, shakes his head and then ask...."are these for the bedroom?"


----------



## sumnboutme

3 pairs?!?!   you've been busy girlie...


----------



## madamelizaking

POST POST POST!! I wanna SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


I also want to know what KoK said!! lol


----------



## phiphi

pics *C* pics!!!! and i really want to know what KoK said too!


----------



## Alice1979

Can't wait to see your new additions.


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, show us your new shoessss!!! Hmm..and which shoes are you gonna wear to the ball tonight missy? ^_^


----------



## LouboutinNerd

New additions please!!!  We are patiently waiting!


----------



## carlinha

thank you all for your patience!!!

i hope it's worth the wait!!!

*BLACK STUDDED VPs*
i did not like these when i saw stock pics... but the more and more i saw modelling pics, the more i fell in love.  i became obsessed the last few weeks and was lucky enough to find one in my size!  they are my MM replacement... and it's LOVE.  the new vamp cut is lower and sexier than prior VPs.  











*BLUE ACID PYTHON LADY CLAUDE*
i blame this completely on *shockboogie* for making me fall in love with her pics, and *madamelizaking* for enabling...


----------



## carlinha

the last is my precious
*COSMO ANTIC SILVER PYTHON SO PRIVATE*
it is so lovely, mostly a silver color, with faint antique bronze/gold overtones










and, my updated shrine... it is full.  so the flip flops (and non-CLs) have been delegated to the bottom


----------



## carlinha




----------



## lolitablue

I think I want to go play in your *shrine*!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL! I see the flats have been kicked out! GORGEOUS! I like I like the SP on you the best but my fave is the LC as you know


----------



## Butterfly*

carlinha said:


> *BLACK STUDDED VPs*
> the new vamp cut is lower and sexier than prior VPs.


Good to know!

I could have sworn you had these already... Congrats, they definitely are fabulous!  


*Blue Acid Python Lady Claude* - Pure gorgeousness! I love seeing colors/materials that go perfectly with your tattoo!  (I'm a little anal about this as I always am aware of what does/does not go well with my tat)

*Cosmo Antic Silver Silver Python SP* - YAY! I'm so happy that you got a replacement pair of silvers!


----------



## chelleybelley

*Carlinha*... your shrine has grown SO quickly!! Congrats!  and I'm totally drooling over the Studded VPs!


----------



## rdgldy

Well, you are forgiven for the wait.  They were worth it.  All 3 are fabulously gorgeous!!! I absolutely adore the so privates-the color is dreamy!!


----------



## roussel

I love the new additions girl!  Aaaah, the red shrine is so lovely... it is hipnotizing...
BTW you need a new shoe cabinet, ha ha!  Lots more shoes to buy.


----------



## natassha68

Your python cosmic so private's , C, really gorgeous, also the LC's and the VP's , pure bliss, perfect selections as always!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, wowww, your display is full!!!! I love all of your pairs!


----------



## adeana

Stunning *Carlinha*!  Looks like soon your MBs and YSLs are going to have to crash at a friend's place.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, you have the most amazing and diverse collection!    i  them all!  ahhh, i could just stare into your shoe shrine all day!


----------



## regeens

The red shrine needs a twin.  That way you'll have another reason to buy more CLs.

I am in love with your Cosmos.


----------



## carlinha

*lolitablue* - you are welcome to play in my shrine any time!

*lilmissb* - poor flats...   i just didn't have place for it anymore in the closet!

*butterfly* - i totally know what you mean about the foot tat matching!  i think i love my shoes that match it more!    and yes, these are indeed my replacement for the silver python yoyos (gone on to a loving home)... i'm becoming more and more obsessed with 120mm+!!!! (i know you can relate!)

*chelley* - i am alarmed at the rate the shoe cabinet is filling up!

*rdgldy* - thanks!  i love the cosmo antic silver color too!  just scrumptious

*roussel* - DO NOT remind me.... i'm on a BAN now remember? 

 *natassha*!

 *panda*

*adeana* you are right, soon the MB and YSL will have to move out...

 *kuromi*, i can stare at your shoe collection all day and all night too!

*regeens* - NO ENABLING!!!  the cosmos are so lovely aren't they?!?!


----------



## CMP86

Beautiful carlinha!


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG I. Die. .. STUNNING!! absolutely stunning and an AMAZING haul !


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--You're out of control!  Congrats on three new amazing pairs!  I'm stunned by each and every addition you make.


----------



## sumnboutme

love the new additions!  where do you keep the shoe boxes?


----------



## surlygirl

kuromi-chan said:


> *carlinha*, you have the most amazing and diverse collection!  i  them all! ahhh, i could just stare into your shoe shrine all day!


 


LavenderIce said:


> carlinha--You're out of control! Congrats on three new amazing pairs! I'm stunned by each and every addition you make.


 
I completely agree with *kuromi* and *lav*!

love the new additions and love all of the exotics/studs/materials/colors you have in your collection! AMAZING!


----------



## carlinha

*CMP86, liza, lav, sumn, & surly*!!!

*liza* - are you happy you finally convinced me to get the blue acid?  all those PMs didn't help! 

*lavenderice* - i know i feel exactly the same way about you and your collection!!!  we are shoe sisters with the cosmos!

*sumn* - the shoe boxes are in the kitchen... atop the kitchen cabinets :lolots:


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha* - spectacular! your thread is dangerous i say!!! love them all!


----------



## ceseeber

*Carlihna*!,...Santa was very, very good to you this year!...stunning


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

you leave me speechless eveytime....so gorgeous!


----------



## sumnboutme

carlinha said:


> *sumn* - the shoe boxes are in the kitchen... atop the kitchen cabinets :lolots:



:lolots:  for some reason, i thought you'd say that...prob coz I was thinking of doing the same


----------



## keya

Amazing new additions, Carlinha!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

O.M.G.....I think I just died and went to shoe heaven! So glad you got the LC from ShoeInn, they are so freaking gorgeous!  The cosmos are amazing as well - you are making me want a pair!  And those studs.....  You never disappoint with your new additions!


----------



## frick&frack

these are so amazing!!!  they're absolute perfection on you!  I'm wild about the blue too.  plus the toe cleavage on the studded VPs, sexy.



carlinha said:


> the last is my precious
> *COSMO ANTIC SILVER PYTHON SO PRIVATE*
> it is so lovely, mostly a silver color, with faint antique bronze/gold overtones


----------



## carlinha

*phiphi, ceseeber, dezynrbaglaydee, keya, louboutinnerd, and frick&frack*!!!!

*cesee* - i am always thankful for my many blessings in life. 

*sumn* - yeah i mean, that dead space has to be useful for something!  :lolots:

*frick&frack*- YAY i am so glad to see you posting on here!!!  thank you so much for your kind words!  my shoes are like your ring collection woman!


----------



## sara999

carla if i didn't love you so much i'd be so jealous i wouldn't be able to talk to you! your collection just blows me out of the water...so stunning. 


i hate that the YSL tribute sandals with piping along the edges always cost so much more than the normal ones


----------



## Baggaholic

You know what I'm going to say! MAGNIFIC!

Girl, you got the best shoes!


----------



## carlinha

*sara* - i  you too!!!  thank you for still talking to me 

*baggs* -  chica!  can't wait to see what YOU have in store for us


----------



## frick&frack

sara999 said:


> carla _*if i didn't love you so much i'd be so jealous i wouldn't be able to talk to you*_! your collection just blows me out of the water...so stunning.


 
that is so true, isn't it???  I'm perfectly fine with everyone's bag collection (no jealousy), but there is major weeping & gnashing of teeth around here when I view the CL collections...green with envy!!! but now, I feel really happy for you (*carlinha*), & I can live vicariously.  it's such a great feeling!!!

*carlinha*--  you really do have a spectacular collection, & you look amazing in every single pair.  makes me so happy to look at your pics!

thanks for the kind words about my things too.


----------



## lolitablue

Back to drool!!! Love your siggie picture, wink, wink!


----------



## Dessye

Hey!  LOVE your collection ---- those Loubies look like they were made for your feet!    I see that your Mad Marys are missing...heh heh


----------



## Beaniebeans

Those VPS look amazing on you, Carlinha! 
I'm not big on exotics, but those Lady Claudes are insane!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i keep going back to look at the exotics....swoon!


----------



## carlinha

awww thanks so much *frick&frack, lolitablue, dessye (yes the MMs have been replaced by the studded VPs), beaniebeans (thanks, i wish i wasn't so into exotics either!!) and nerdybirdy*!


----------



## _Danielle_

Holy moley carlinhaaaa


----------



## Speedah

I keep meaning to tell you that the Cosmos are un-freaking-believable, Carla!!!  

Congrats on yet another absolutely stunning pair!!!


----------



## sobe2009

Beautiful display!!! Love all your shoes. Congrats!!!


----------



## karetotalk

wow, i just flipped through all 43 pages in pure awe! what a lovely collection


----------



## lulabee

Oh my!!! Now I'm seriously jealous! The exotics are too stunning!


----------



## Creammia

I m totally Speechless...You have the BEST collection ever!!! 

Love them all.....



carlinha said:


> and as per the request of *legaldiva*, here is an updated photo of my red shrine
> 
> some of my pairs have gone on to other lovely homes or been returned (silver specchio differas, pink python impero pigalle, cream patent mad mary with gold studs, orange patent yoyos).. but majority of my collection still remains
> 
> it's getting close to being full, so i may have to remove the non-CLs and CL flip flops if i need more space... hopefully not anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top L to R: green suede para la cruz, banana coral, YSL green suede tributes
> bottom L to R: beige/gold/red very croise, catenita trash #2, catenita trash #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top L to R: platine very galaxy, aurora borealis samira strass, multicolor glitter numero prive
> bottom L to R: roccia python very prive/burgundy tip, nude patent very prive/burgundy tip, very prive orlato ghana print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top L to R: roccia lizard madame claude, silver python yoyo, green satin pompadouce
> bottom L to R: turquoise suede decollete, black pailletes decollete, burgundy glittart decollete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top L to R: rouge metal patent bianca, anthracite ariella clous
> bottom L to R: purple lizard very prive, red lizard very prive, barbie pink metal patent claudias


----------



## meggyg8r

oh Carla, Carla, Carla... pure heaven. Those Cosmos are unbelievable. I just adore your entire collection!!!!


----------



## carlinha

my lovely *dani, speedah, sobe, karetotalk, lulabee, creammia, and meggy*!!!  you ladies are the best.  thank you for such kind words.

*meggy* - miss you around these parts, but i totally understand why... the temptation is too much sometimes ... i contemplate taking a break myself!  poor DF....


----------



## Shainerocks

Carlinha, I´m on vacation. I promised myself to have a break from computers while on vacation, but I stopped by the forum to check what´s going on. I love your new shoes. They are amazing!! Did you go TTS on the Blue Acid pythons?


----------



## sunny2

Carla, I had to come back to check out the Cosmo SPs! *drool* soooo gorgeous


----------



## meggyg8r

carlinha said:


> my lovely *dani, speedah, sobe, karetotalk, lulabee, creammia, and meggy*!!! you ladies are the best. thank you for such kind words.
> 
> *meggy* - miss you around these parts, but i totally understand why... the temptation is too much sometimes ... i contemplate taking a break myself! poor DF....


 
Haha! But hey, your DF kinda supports your habit--he bought you those Samira Strasses!!! I mean, that's enough to blame the whole addiction on him, right? Right?!


----------



## savvysgirl

Creammia said:


> I m totally Speechless...You have the BEST collection ever!!!


 
ITA! I actually love ALL your beauties. Stunning *carla*.


----------



## lawgirl78

over the cosmo silver python!!  Absolutely gorgeous!  And the studded VP's are hot and fabulous.  Again, what amazing new additions to your already outstanding collection!!


----------



## CCKL

Whoa, sorry, I'm a bit behind the times...


YAY FOR THE UPDATED SHRINE PICTURES!!!!  Lovely collection


----------



## carlinha

*shainerocks, sunny2, meggy, savvy, lawgirl, and CCKL*

*shainerocks* - i hope you're having a wonderful time in mexico!!!  you are missing the snow up here  ... the LCs are 35.5, 1/2 size up from my lizard roccia MC (35).  i didn't really have much of a choice because it was the last one on sale at shoe in.  they are tight in the toebox, i think a 36 would have been less painful, but the python is soft and i am hoping it will give 

*meggy* - i tell him that all the time, but he's not buying it!  he does enable though... then he feels guilty... then he enables... it is a bad cycle.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! Amazing new additions, *Carlinha*!!!


----------



## carlinha

whoops sorry i did not mean to miss your comment jet - thank you!!!

adding my christmas gift from DF...

my ultimate dream shoe... i never thought it a million years this would be mine... 

LADY CLAUDE BURMA FIRE OPAL STRASS 120MM
without flash






with flash


----------



## chelleybelley

congrats again, *carlinha* --- they are so fab on you!!


----------



## Aikandy

OOOOooh, *Carlinha*, is this what was in that fabulous wrapping paper?  Congrats, you deserve that dreamy shoe! 

Merry Christmas

_**Note to self** Drop hints with pics....._


----------



## carlinha

thanks *chelley*!!!

*aikandy* yes... DF got it for me for christmas!!!  i did a reveal thread on it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ay-christmas-my-true-love-gave-me-540797.html


----------



## clothingguru

are you the girl with the blue suede with gold YSL shoes too? i recognize your tattoo! wow ! love your collection!


----------



## laurayuki

OMG the fire opal is so amazing!!!!


----------



## carlinha

*clothingguru* - hahahahah yes that is ME!!!  my foot tattoo makes it unnecessary to watermark my modelling pics!  it's very disitnctive and noticeable.  (i think i posted it here in my collection thread also... the only one time i've cheated on CL... shhhhhhh!!!!)  Thank you!

 *laurayuki*!!!  i can't wait to see your platine strass LCs!!!!  when do they arrive???


----------



## Elsie87

The Fire Opal Strass...  They are beyond gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


You have an amazing collection!


----------



## Beaniebeans

OMG Carlinha - I am seriously in love with your strass! You have the sweetest DF!


----------



## carlinha

so much *elsie87 and beaniebeans*!!!


----------



## Stinas

wow

These are amazingggggg.  Perfect gift!!  Congrats & Merry Christmas!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! I don't think we can be friends anymore....  

Kidding, I think.  They look fabulous on you and I am insanely jealous of you!!!


----------



## phiphi

love it *c*! it is just so gorgeous! DF did really really good!!


----------



## carlinha

*stinas, lilmissb & phiphi!*!!

*lilmissb* - i will be SO HURT if we can't be friends anymore :cry:


----------



## Ilgin

carlinha said:


> whoops sorry i did not mean to miss your comment jet - thank you!!!
> 
> adding my christmas gift from DF...
> 
> my ultimate dream shoe... i never thought it a million years this would be mine...
> 
> LADY CLAUDE BURMA FIRE OPAL STRASS 120MM
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash


 
One word : PERFECTION!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> *lilmissb* - i will be SO HURT if we can't be friends anymore :cry:



It's ok, we can be friends for a little longer!!!   Just kidding sweets, I'll always be your friend! 

Plus you make every shoe look so good! So good that now I'm considering the studded VP's!!! And I don't like studded shoes all that much!


----------



## Butterfly*

^ *lilmiss* - Your LPs are stunning!


*C* - WHAT?! Those are sizzling! Muy Caliente! I love your photos....major eye candy! 

Man, I thought I wanted some red glitters, but these are insane.


----------



## honeyspice

Oh my those Fire Opal LC strass are *SPECTACULAR*! I gasped and made a weird noise when I saw your reveal. My bf thought I was crazy or something, LOL. 

I really like your foot tattoo btw! I've been contemplating getting a phoenix tattoo at my ankle ... did it hurt a great deal when you got it?


----------



## carlinha

thanks *lilmissb*, i'm so happy to be your friend!!! ... now about those studded VPs... well, what can i say... i did not like them at first when they came out... seeing everyone's modelling pics is what brought me over the edge.  in case you want a pair, i think you need to give miami a call 

*butterfly* - thank you so much missy!  strass is certainly addictive isn't it? 

*honeyspice* - thanks so much for your kind words.  i love my foot tattoo also, it's my favorite one by far (i have 5 total)... it did hurt the most also!    it was a few hours of agony, my foot was twitching every time the tattoo needle would hit a tendon or nerve... there's not a lot of cushioning there!  but the good thing is that it's not a continuous pain, and i think the end result is well worth it... i contemplated having one for a very long time because i was worried how it would look to the public, and the image i wanted to portray.  but i have had no negative experiences in the 1 year i've had it so far.  everyone loves it, and the most important thing is that I love it... i think it's very important what design you end up choosing, and a phoenix sounds awesome!  good luck!!!


----------



## flashy.stems

i love your new beauties, *carlinha*! are you going to make room somehow in your shrine to put your CL barbie on display? i think it might be time to get a second cabinet! i just went through your whole thread again because i'm picking out 7 pairs of shoes for my dbf to get me, because he is going on a trip for 7 days and feels bad about it. ya, shoes almost make up for it...


----------



## Stephanie***

They look fabulous on you, congrats!! 
I love sparkly things


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow your collection is stunning! I need to find me one of those shoes shelves from ikea! All your shoes are faublous!


----------



## japskivt

C, I missed the Cosmo python! I am so jealous! That color is amazing! 

As for the strass, well OMG! They are incredible. Red is my favorite color! I love them!


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks for letting me know about the pain process!  I think I need some alcohol or weed before I get it done ...j/k  I guess I should get a tattoo on a smaller scale instead  I'm kinda worried about getting a tattoo and what kind of impression would it make in front of my family and work too. My family is quite against tattoos and piercing so I don't know how my mom would react when she sees a tattoo on me! Even I'm old enough to do whatever I want ... LOL. 

Congrats once again at all the new addition to your lovely red shrine!


----------



## indypup

Just... WOW.  *Carla*, your collection has grown by leaps and bounds!  It's BEYOND amazing!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Carla*, I have decided that I think you should wear your Samira Strass for the wedding and then change into the Fire Opal LC Strass for the reception.. just so you can rock both  Or maybe use the LCs for the rehearsal... haha. I just think they need to make an appearance is all I'm saying.


----------



## carlinha

*flashy* - no i can't get a second shrine cabinet because we're moving to california in a few months... i did put the CL barbie box on the top of the cabinet though!  i'm running out of space, so the manolo blahniks and flats had to be moved out... next will have to be the tributes!  so which 7 pairs is your BF getting for you???  that is awesome!

*honeyspice* - yeah just be prepared.  i love mine so of course i think it's worth it!

*meggy* - yeah i was thinking the same thing!!!  maybe for the rehearsal... i do want to wear my wedding gown during the reception as well (not change into something else), so i'll probably not wear them during the reception, and just keep the samira strass on.  we'll see how i feel then though!

 *stephanie, pro shopper, japskivt, and indypup!*


----------



## Dessye

AHHHH!!!!  I'm so drooling over the fire opal strass!!!   
By the way, I'm totally enjoying your ex-MMs...  they ended up in my hands, hee!  they're a bit small on my feet but I'm MAKING them work!!!

Congrats on your new haul!


----------



## carlinha

*dessye* - NO WAY!!!  i had NO IDEA!!!  i am so glad they have gone to a good home!  funny how they were a bit big on my feet... but they are so badass aren't they?  thank you!!!


----------



## frick&frack

oh, oh, oh, oh, OH, OH, OH, OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! 

you are my very most favoritest (yes, that's a word) girl to live vicariously through!!!!!!   thank you so very much for posting these!!!  maybe DF can get a pic of you out on the street in these...they are so amazing!!!  AMAZING...BREATHTAKING...GORGEOUS!!!  I can't get enough!!!



carlinha said:


> adding my christmas gift from DF...
> 
> my ultimate dream shoe... i never thought it a million years this would be mine...
> 
> LADY CLAUDE BURMA FIRE OPAL STRASS 120MM


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> oh, oh, oh, oh, OH, OH, OH, OHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you are my very most favoritest (yes, that's a word) girl to live vicariously through!!!!!!   thank you so very much for posting these!!!  maybe DF can get a pic of you out on the street in these...they are so amazing!!!  AMAZING...BREATHTAKING...GORGEOUS!!!  I can't get enough!!!


thank you so much* frick&frack* for those kind wonderful words!  i am so flattered.  i plan to wear them on NYE so i'll be posting an outfit pic


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*carlinha* - OMG, what more can I say???  I think you have the most amazing collection and the FO strass are just the most amazingly gorgeous shoes.  Seriously, I could sit and just look at your pictures all day long!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> thank you so much* frick&frack* for those kind wonderful words!  i am so flattered.  i plan to wear them on NYE so i'll be posting an outfit pic



waiting...sorta patiently.  kinda.  how many more days???


----------



## X0X0

*Carlinha*: I am speechless. WOW you have an amazing CL collection.


----------



## vhdos

What a stunning collection!  I love the red cabinet, but I'm afraid that I would need more than my 4 pairs of CL's to get one for myself!


----------



## carlinha

*louboutinnerd, X0X0 and vhdos*!!!

*vhdos* - it starts with ONE!

*frick&frack* - this one is for you - my planned NYE outfit


----------



## MBKitty

Carla, your collection is completely TDF!  I am so glad that you are here for me to gape and admire all your beautiful shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

You are going to be a stunner, *Carlinha*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Carlinha, your collection has grown into something speciall!!!


----------



## carlinha

*MBkitty, jet and OLMS*!!!

*OLMS* - yes i had no idea one day my collection would be the way it is now... i look back at old "family photos", and i'm amazed by how it's changed and grown by leaps and bounds.  i am very very happy with the way it is right now 

 you guys!!!


----------



## sara999

C did your foot tattoo hurt as much as mine? haha! i literally bit hickeys into both arms because of the pain!!!


i love your collection, but you know that! can't wait to see you rock your NYE outfit


----------



## carlinha

*sara* my foot tattoo hurt like &&%%(%%**#*#* HELL!!!!  my foot was involuntarily twitching everytime the needle went on a tendon or nerve.  was it worth it though?  YES.

thanks for your compliments babe!  i (and DF) blame my fire opal strass obsession completely on you by the way!  i showed him the video you took... and i found out later on that he had bookmarked it and was sneaking around looking at it when i wasn't around.


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on the FO LC and for the sweetness and thoughtfulness of DF!  You know, with the way your collection has shaped up to be, where else can it go?  There's no way to top it now!  With your fabulous taste I'm sure you'll find a way.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on the FO LC and for the sweetness and thoughtfulness of DF!  You know, with the way your collection has shaped up to be, where else can it go?  There's no way to top it now!  With your fabulous taste I'm sure you'll find a way.



*lavenderice* i am extremely flattered by your sweet words, especially coming from a CL guru like you!  THANK YOU soooo much!!!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> *frick&frack* - this one is for you - my planned NYE outfit


----------



## carlinha

sorry for the repetition but i just wanted to keep everything in my collection thread.

my 1st outing and outfit with the FOS LC - NYE 09


----------



## carlinha

goofing around with DF




with my babies kaya and sammy





*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! *


----------



## frick&frack

*carlinha*--  you look GORGEOUS!!!  the shoes are the perfect feature for your outfit.  happy new year!


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> *carlinha*--  you look GORGEOUS!!!  the shoes are the perfect feature for your outfit.  happy new year!



 *frick&frack*!!!  happy new year to you also!  i still CANNOT get over these shoes... the way they catch the light and sparkle...   it's insane, like molten lava!


----------



## frick&frack

they're amazing.  I bet it's hard to take your eyes off of them IRL.  love your matching red nails!!!


----------



## belindiana

Oh my god ! Your collection is so beautiful ! I'm in love with your bookshelf-shoeshelf !


----------



## indypup

Just wanted to drop by and say how GORGEOUS you looked in your New Year's outfit!  I love how the strass is reflecting on the wood floor!

(and I'd also like to say that you were very right... my bf DOES know my shoe size, old and new!  The bugger pays more attention than I thought he did!)


----------



## carlinha

*belindiana*!

and  *indypup*!!!  hahahaha i didn't even realize the strass reflecting on the wooden floor but now that you mention it, yeah it does!  cool.  so how did you get BF to confess his knowledge?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have been watching your collection for a while, but the Chirstmas Gift --- I dont have words, there is a small tear in my eye LOL.  Can I ask What shoes will you get married in ???????


----------



## carlinha

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> I have been watching your collection for a while, but the Chirstmas Gift --- I dont have words, there is a small tear in my eye LOL.  Can I ask What shoes will you get married in ???????



thank you soooo much *lookinggood35*!!!  my wedding shoes are also a gift from DF - the samira strass.  posted them already but i don't mind posting them again 





happy new year to you!


----------



## indypup

carlinha said:


> and  *indypup*!!!  hahahaha i didn't even realize the strass reflecting on the wooden floor but now that you mention it, yeah it does!  cool.  so how did you get BF to confess his knowledge?


"BF, what is my Louboutin size?"

His answer was so matter-of-fact, it surprised me!

"... and you wear a 37 in the new ones, right?"

It goes to show that you can train them AND NOT EVEN KNOW YOU DID IT.


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> "BF, what is my Louboutin size?"
> 
> His answer was so matter-of-fact, it surprised me!
> 
> "... and you wear a 37 in the new ones, right?"
> 
> It goes to show that you can train them AND NOT EVEN KNOW YOU DID IT.


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: LOVE IT!!!!

next should be "BF, look how AMAZING these are!!!!  wouldn't they just look PERFECT on my feet?"


----------



## lolitablue

Beautiful new pictures!!!! Carla, talking about your wedding...have you considered an alternate pair for the reception/dancing portion of that night?  I am sure you have thought of options!!!


----------



## carlinha

lolitablue said:


> Beautiful new pictures!!!! Carla, talking about your wedding...have you considered an alternate pair for the reception/dancing portion of that night?  I am sure you have thought of options!!!



i did briefly think about it but i think i will stick with the samira strass since i wanna get the most use out of it!  maybe i will wear the fire opals for my rehearsal dinner though.


----------



## rilokiley

Love, love, love the fire opal strass LC, *carlinha*.  They are just breathtaking!  Are you sure DF isn't a TPFer?!  How did he know how much you wanted these?!  He is so sweet and thoughtful.  I cannot even imagine how amazed you were when you opened that Christmas present to find FIRE OPAL STRASS!!   I bet that is the last thing you were expecting!  I'm sure you know how lucky and blessed you are to have someone in your life who will do anything to make you happy.  Props to DF!  He has truly outdone himself this time.  They look amazing on you.  I'm sad you're moving to CA... I wanna be able to see these babies in person!  Let me know if you're ever in the DC/MD/VA area again... I'd love to hang out!  Happy New Year!


----------



## NYCBelle

Carlinha you are one hot momma! love the Dorothy shoes


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> i did briefly think about it but i think i will stick with the samira strass since i wanna get the most use out of it! maybe i will wear the fire opals for my rehearsal dinner though.


 
That is so exciting!! Now you have to pick an outfit for the rehearsal dinner!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

carlinha said:


> thank you soooo much *lookinggood35*!!! my wedding shoes are also a gift from DF - the samira strass. posted them already but i don't mind posting them again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy new year to you!


 

Wow GREAT CHOICE makes me 
I love weddings (note I have been married 15 years)
What month is the wedding?
Will youj post photos for us?


----------



## carlinha

*rilo*!!!  i'm pretty sure DF is NOT a tpf-er!  i showed him pics of this shoe and told him they were my absolute dream shoe... just to show, because i show and tell him pretty much everything.  in no way did i ever think he would get them for me, with the wedding coming up and everything.  i thought it was just that - a DREAM you know?  i really do hope to see you again soon also!  maybe a NYC meetup in the spring? 

thank you *NYCBelle*!  i miss you on the wedding chat thread but it moves WAYYYY too fast for me to be able to keep up!  i catch things here and there.  how are your wedding plans going?

*lolitablue* - yup, i'm on the lookout for the perfect rehearsal dinner dress now!

*lookinggood35* - congrats on being married 15 years!  that is amazing.  wedding is in sept... of course i will post pics when the time comes!  i can't wait to be done with all this planning and just enjoy the wedding already!


----------



## rdgldy

I would love an NYC meet up this spring!!


----------



## lilmissb

When in Spring? May?? Anyone know when/where the next signing is?


----------



## rdgldy

I have no idea when the next signing is, but I'd work around your schedule,* lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww *rdgldy!*  I'd love to meet y'all!!!


----------



## carlinha

YES I AM SOOOOO DOWN!!!!  *T* and *L* and *S* and whomever else!  how awesome would that be!


----------



## regeens

rdgldy said:


> I would love an NYC meet up this spring!!


 
Accckkk!!!!! Yes yes yes please. Spring meet-up!  I'll be visiting my family during the first 2 weeks of April.  Puhlease?  Would be great to meet you all. 

Lilmiss, quick, buy a ticket!


----------



## carlinha

regeens said:


> Accckkk!!!!! Yes yes yes please. Spring meet-up!  I'll be visiting my family during the first 2 weeks of April.  Puhlease?  Would be great to meet you all.
> 
> Lilmiss, quick, buy a ticket!



this will be 6 weeks or so before my oral boards but i WILL take one day/night off of studying to hang out with you gals!!!


----------



## regeens

Woohoo!  You'll be great in your oral boards *Carlinha*.  One day/night off will probably do you good as it'll re-charge you for more studying.  We won't let you drink too much so you can be up for more self-flagellation the next day.

Meet up! Meet up! Meet up!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL ladies! First two weeks of April huh? I've gotta check if I get a spot at home office training in NJ first and then I'll check out ticket pricing and then I have to save...

Holy crap! I just checked tix on flight centre and over April they're about $2k!!!

A pity you're not going in May *regeens* as Air NZ has a deal for $1076 inc tax to LA. I was considering going in May as it's cheap then I can visit Vegas too. And it's more time to save.

Plus M wants to have NYE in NY with the snow this year.

Hmmm...


----------



## sobe2009

Carlinha, you look spectacular!!! and Love your wedding shoes.


----------



## sumnboutme

May meetup?  I might be in DC in May and I can def swing by NYC for a meetup...if I get into school, I might move there too!  yay!


----------



## maianh_8686

awww... i missed your new addition... but it's never too late to compliment on the BEAUTY of these shoes... so BEAUTIFUL, so NICE, so GREAT, so... so.... SHINY :sunnies just like yourself *Carlinha*


----------



## LilySatine

Your "fire opal" beauties are to die for, it's like they're made of fire!! 

I loved your reveal pictures, all this love and happiness are priceless


----------



## carlinha

*regeens, lilmissb, sumn, rdgldy* - hope we can coordinate a spring meet-up!  if not, i'll be around just contact me and i'd love to meet one on one. 

*sobe, maianh and lilysatine* - thank you my beauties!!!

now THIS if for *BAGGS*!!!! :lolots::lolots::lolots:
man i love my mac... imovie is like the most idiot proof thing in the world!

remember to play with volume on HIGH


----------



## phiphi

hahaha!! that is awesome *carlinha*! sooo sparkley! they are just beautiful!


----------



## Baggaholic

*NOW THAT'S WhAT I'm TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!! I'll follow you until you love me! * 

Your Samira has the same body as mines. The hues! Holy SHIZNIT!


----------



## Baggaholic

I'm down for a MEETUP! And we don't need to wait until spring!


----------



## Baggaholic

See, now that I saw those Fire Opals full throttle I will be adding them in a simple pump! I love how the orange stones stand out!


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> *NOW THAT'S WhAT I'm TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!! I'll follow you until you love me! *
> 
> Your Samira has the same body as mines. The hues! Holy SHIZNIT!



hope i made you proud video queen!!! 

the orange stones (those are the fire opal ones) really bling like crazy.  these shoes also have a lot of depth to them cuz the crystals are not all one color.


----------



## ochie




----------



## carlinha

*ochie* and *phiphi*!!!

making those clips (so easy with imovie i was shocked!) really cracked me up today.


----------



## chelleybelley

Love it,* carlinha*!


----------



## Baggaholic

I told you it was idiot proof!  hahaha!

I kind of figured about the color depth because I noticed that too on my shoes. I think I'm totally addicted to Strass now. :s That might mean less shoes but WHO CARES!


----------



## phiphi

carlinha said:


> *ochie* and *phiphi*!!!
> 
> making those clips (so easy with imovie i was shocked!) really cracked me up today.


 
i could tell you had fun doing the videos!! reading your status made me laugh out loud.


----------



## carlinha

thanks *chelley*!!!

*baggs* - yeah it was my 1st time doing imovie, and seriously it was just drag and click.  i  my macbook pro soooooo much!!!  yeah love strass... i think the new strass is where he uses 2-3 different colors of strass, so it makes the shoes more 3-D.  the older strass (well, my samira strass anyway) is just ONE strass color, but doesn't matter so much cuz the AB is really sparkly and reflective.

*phiphi* - hahahhahaa :lolots: which status?  FB?


----------



## roussel

yay!  love the videos! i guess baggs you started a new trend.  it will be videos from now on.  this will be bad for our wallets since the videos really sell the shoes more.


----------



## Baggaholic

C - which gel pad do you use? I like the way it's almost invisible.

See that! Videos, you see EVERYTHANG GIRL!

I love the nail polish the bling and everything!


----------



## phiphi

whoops *c*! yes, your FB status! :lolots:


----------



## Baggaholic

roussel said:


> yay!  love the videos! i guess baggs you started a new trend.  it will be videos from now on.  this will be bad for our wallets since the *videos really sell the shoes more*.



YES THEY DO. That FO Strass Video has SOLD ME!


----------



## compulsive

I love the videos, *C*! I have the volume on high and the songs make the shoes even more exciting! I'm even more in love with the Samira Strass


----------



## carlinha

*roussel* - thanks, i won't be doing it for every shoe, time-consuming althoug FUN.... maybe just the strass.  baggs has certainly started a TREND.

*baggs* - i use this one, kiwi smiling feet.  lavenderice recommended it and i really like it!
http://www.kiwismilingfeet.com/p-gel-ball-of-foot-cushions-kiwi-smiling-feet.html

*phiphi* - hehehehee... yeah i felt like a retard in lecture this morning.  brain was not fully functioning yet.

*compulsive* - thank you!  hehehe, as you can see, i am totally going through my LADY GAGA phase... paparazzi is my absolute favorite song right now.


----------



## rilokiley

Love Lady Gaga, love the rings, love the shoes...


----------



## karwood

Love the action videos!!! Love the shoes!!! BUT DANG GIRL, I was very distracted by that rock on your finger! It is *HUGE!!!!*


----------



## carlinha

*rilo* 

lady gaga songs make me happy and feel like dancing/partying.

*karwood* - ummmm thank you for the very nice comment... for some reason it looks bigger on that video, but it is not that crazy big in real life... maybe the zoom up angles and stuff.  i guess it also helps my fingers are small (3.5).  more "real estate" for the ring so to speak.  

you ladies are making me self-conscious about my rings now.


----------



## legaldiva

*Fun!  Video fever is sweeping the CL subforum!!!!!!*


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I would like to appologize if this is a bad question but are the shoes covered in crystals?
Love both videos.


----------



## Baggaholic

I just had an epiphany! If we were to just do videos no one could steal our pictures to use them to sell fakes!


----------



## regeens

I LOVE THE BLINGY BLING BLING!  I am in love with your strasses. And I love the video idea (kudos to Baggs!).  And I love your rings. And even if I haven't met DF, I love him too for loving you that much to get you your blings.


----------



## carlinha

*legaldiva*!

*lookinggood* - yes STRASS means swarowski crystals.  

*baggs* - that is DEFINITELY an idea.... i never thought of that before.  the video is too time consuming though.  i couldn't keep this up.

*regeens* - awwww, !!!  i will be sure to pass the message along to DF.  will your DH be coming with you in april?  maybe all 4 of us can go out... and you know, i hope to move to australia (sydney) in 2011


----------



## regeens

Baggaholic said:


> I just had an epiphany! If we were to just do videos no one could steal our pictures to use them to sell fakes!


 
Good idea *Baggs*! But they might still be able to if they do a freeze frame or something. Any techies around?

*Carlinha*, I had to turn the volume off as I'm at work but I was thinking about what music woudl be good to accompany the videos.  We should have a list of songs!  "I'm Walking on Sunshine" came to mind.  I'll think of some more.


----------



## Butterfly*

OMG.. More strass videos..... I can't take it!!!!


----------



## carlinha

Butterfly* said:


> OMG.. More strass videos..... I can't take it!!!!



EHEM!!!!  missy!!!  is someone holding out on us??? 

i need to see more strass please!


----------



## Baggaholic

carlinha said:


> *baggs* - that is DEFINITELY an idea.... i never thought of that before.  the video is too time consuming though.  i couldn't keep this up.



Thats because you did the whole Imovie thing. But if you were to just had uploaded to youtube instead of editing it would take the same amount of time that it would to take a picture, watermark and upload to post.


----------



## carlinha

Baggaholic said:


> Thats because you did the whole Imovie thing. But if you were to just had uploaded to youtube instead of editing it would take the same amount of time that it would to take a picture, watermark and upload to post.



hmmm true!


----------



## needloub

Love the videos!!  Good lord, those shoes are so sparkly!!!


----------



## carlinha

*needloub*!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

carlinha said:


> *legaldiva*!
> 
> *lookinggood* - yes STRASS means swarowski crystals.
> 
> *baggs* - that is DEFINITELY an idea.... i never thought of that before. the video is too time consuming though. i couldn't keep this up.
> 
> *regeens* - awwww, !!! i will be sure to pass the message along to DF. will your DH be coming with you in april? maybe all 4 of us can go out... and you know, i hope to move to australia (sydney) in 2011


 


Thanks I am learning -- plan to get my first pair this weekend.


----------



## cts900

I finally had the chance to REALLY take my time and look at your entire collection.  I felt tearful....and hopeful.  You are truly living every Louboutin lover's dream!  I *envy* you.  :greengrin:  The best part is, you seem to appreciate all you have with your whole being.  That was fun to see.  Thank you for your exuberance.


----------



## sobe2009

Carlinha,  I just saw the videos, they are great, so sparkly and beautiful. Thank you for taking the time of doing this. Too much eye candy!!!


----------



## carlinha

*lookinggood* - keep us posted on what pair you got!  very exciting - your 1st! 

*cts900* -  soooo much for those kind words.  hahahaha, i really am exuberant, funny that it comes across in my posts.

*sobe* - thanks love!


----------



## _Danielle_

Great Show  carlinha


----------



## clothingguru

carlinha said:


> good morning ladies...
> 
> my apologies if this is not CL related, but i am having some dilemma in choosing my wedding invitations... i need a poll!
> 
> colors will be in eggplant and silver... or maybe eggplant and lavender, not sure yet
> 
> here are the choices:
> ORCHID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIMOSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLOURISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOLCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGADINE




Carlinha! These invitations are very nice! They look quite similar to the ones i got for my wedding:

http://www.cecinewyork.com/collections.php?subsection=wedding&subcollection=style 

I almost thought they were from the same place but then i saw the link you attached later on in this convo! They look very similar!  

P.s. the purple with gold is an Exquisite choice!!!!! 

*And back on topic... i like your Nude very CROISe with the pink/red platform!!!! Very nice !


----------



## guccigal07

I like mimosa!


----------



## laurayuki

i like orchid or dolce


----------



## PANda_USC

Flourish or Mimosa! I like Flourish because the color contrast is a lot starker, so the card's intricate detail really pops! But Dolce if you want a more conservative invitation(because of the muted colors). And I prefer the text to be in the center of the invite because well, the main event is YOU and your DF, not the floral decor on the invite.


----------



## carlinha

*dani*!!!  thank you i have missed you love!

hahahah *clothingguru*, *guccigal*, *laurayuki* and *panda*, thank you for your opinions, but that was actually a very old post... i've chosen my design already, and it turns out to be none of the above styles!  

here's what i ended up going with (same company as above)... the STD (save the date)... the invitations are arriving next week actually.


----------



## erinmiyu

very pretty, *carlinha*!


----------



## Baggaholic

Your wedding date is on my sisters birthday! Hooray!!  What's even funnier is that you two Look twins.


----------



## vuittonamour

ahh carlinha, you are picking letterpress invitations. my absolute favorite. i worked for two invitation shops and love this type of printing. i will open my own shop one day as one of my non-CL indulgances will (hopefully) *soon* be a vintage letterpress for me to learn the craft. i love them all!


----------



## patentpink

*OMG sooooo beautiful!!!!! I am drooling over here!!!*


----------



## Aikandy

Great choice - totally outside the box!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> *dani*!!!  thank you i have missed you love!
> 
> hahahah *clothingguru*, *guccigal*, *laurayuki* and *panda*, thank you for your opinions, but that was actually a very old post... i've chosen my design already, and it turns out to be none of the above styles!
> 
> here's what i ended up going with (same company as above)... the STD (save the date)... the invitations are arriving next week actually.



Your invitations are simply gorgeous *carlinha*!!


----------



## amazigrace

*carlina*, I just got caught up on your reveal thread, 
and I must say all your new additions are just so wowsers! The
way you photograph them, the two wonderful videos, your
excitement, it's all just so much fun to be part of your joy!
Your Christmas and wedding shoes are so gorgeous! Thank
you for all your posts!


----------



## sobe2009

Love the invitation!!!! Awww love weddings!, you will be a beautiful  bride and soon to be CL. It doesn't get better than that!!.
Indonesia!! sounds awesome.


----------



## PANda_USC

*carla*!! I was having a really blah, "downer" day and so I decided to go through your thread to find that video of your wedding shoes to cheer me up! Needless to say, it workedd!! I will never tire of seeing my holiest of holy grails next to a *giant* diamond, hehehe. Thank you again for posting the videos of your strass(especially the Samiras in AB)!! It reminded me that I have something really gorgeous to look forward to!

P.S: the invitations are absolutely beautiful! The detail looks like plumes of peacock feather(you can never go wrong with peacock, ^_^). Hope the wedding planning isn't too stressful and that all is going smoothly!!


----------



## carlinha

oh wow, thanks for all the love ladies!  *erinmiyu, baggaholic, vuittonamour, patentpink, aikandy, jancedtif, amazigrace, sobe and panda*!!!!  

*panda* - that is so sweet of you honey, and i'm glad i could cheer you up!  i am sure looking at all your lovely shoes should do the same!  i know it does to me when i'm feeling down... your samiras will be with you soon!  don't worry!

ok so i am completely procrastinating, so i decided to put all my outfit pics i could find with CLs, and include them in my collection thread.  that way i don't have to go hunting for them!  

i know a lot of you have probably seen these, so no need to comment!  as you can see i wear my beauties on daily occasions, and special events!  and i do wear them all, i have pics of almost all my shoes being worn out... so here goes

ariella clou




out to see madonna in concert!





royal blue satin VP, holiday party









rouge patent bianca, xmas 09


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooh, I know there's no need to comment, but let me just say how excited I am that you're putting your outfit pics here!


----------



## cts900

You are precious! I loooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeee these outfit photos! What a bright spot in my day. Thank you for sharing so much of your shoe-life with us .


----------



## carlinha

cosmo antic silver python so private, holiday party 09
(love this dress!!!)









nude patent clichy, v-day 09 - gone on to another lovely home





burgundy glittart decollete, NYE 08





fire opal strass lady claude, NYE 09


----------



## carlinha

more fire opal strass LC with the fur babies, kaya (the white BT) and sammy (the viszla mix)





jaws at one of the LI wineries, again with the fur babies









neon orange patent yoyo at coney island, NY (gone on to another home)





yellow satin lady gres


----------



## carlinha

multicolor glitter numero prive, holiday party 08




another party, another red dress





cream patent mad mary, gone onto another lovely home


----------



## carlinha

nude patent VP, burgundy tip





when i was debating whether to wear the nude clichy or these





leopard print pony hair VP orlato, jersey shore wedding





purple lizard VP  first wear, jersey shore wedding


----------



## carlinha

more purple lizzie VP













roccia python VP, burgundy tip




with darling kaya


----------



## lolitablue

How fun is this!!!Love the happiness in your faces, too!!! Also, love the LG and the Royal Satin, show twin!! 

You are making me wanna go and wear those babies out and get some outfits pictures taken!!! 

Stay happy, my dear!!!


----------



## carlinha

black studded VP





platine very galaxy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Awww, the memories!!! I remember when DF was the new guy and we all said he was a keeper because he got you the glitters!!! So sweet.

Maybe I was away when you made this thread, but of course, you know I LOVE your collection!!! I am still in the will, right (of course if you do not have some daughters)?! lol


----------



## erinmiyu

aww you and your DF are adorable together! love the outfit pairings


----------



## PANda_USC

*carla*, awww, I love all of your outfit pics!!! They're so wonderful and you look soooo happy! And your CLs add that pop of color to each ensemble! I think my fave pics are when your DF mirrors your pose..like the arm bend..or when you're wearing the fire opals and his leg is out too! Hehe..I can tell you're a very warm and silly couple, ^_^!

P.S: your pup is adorable!!!


----------



## roussel

C, I love your dresses esp that red floral one with the nude VPs.  It looks so romantic and girly.  Of course everything looks great against your skintone.  I  your tan!


----------



## sara999

awww i remember when he bought the glitters too!!! i remember a lot of these outfits, you're so beautiful carla!


----------



## Nico3327

*Carla* you are such a stylish chica!!  Thanks for sharing your outfit photos.


----------



## lawgirl78

*carla* Such great outfit pictures!!  You look amazing in every single one.  I love that you wear your CLs out from everything to fancy occasions to wine-tastings!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Ooo, i love all your outfits!! I especially love the purple VPs with the purple/white dress...gorgeous! You have such a spectacular collection   Congrats on your engagement- you and your DF are so cute!!! (so are your puppies!)


----------



## sunny2

Oooo LOVE the pics!!! You and your DF make such a great looking couple!!! It seems like you wear your CLs everywhere... very inspirational!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Carlinha* love that you put your outfit pictures in your collection thread! You are such a cutie and I love that you are always wearing such vibrant colors they suit you so well


----------



## Baggaholic

So Cute. I'm loving all the pictures.


----------



## compulsive

*C*, you look gorgeous in all your outfits! Your outfits for the nude VPs and purple lizzies, sooooo pretty! The dresses & the shoes


----------



## needloub

Love, love, love all your outfit pics with your CLs.  As always, I think you're truly exquisite as witnessed by your AMAZING collection!


----------



## lilmissb

You look fabulous in every single picture sweets!


----------



## CCKL

*C* - this thread just keeps getting better and better   Your shrine is incredible by itself but the fact that you actually put all of your lovelies to good use makes it even better!!  The outfits are right on target and you look so pretty   You and your DF are adorable together and the fur babies could not be any cuter


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Carlinha* - you are so stylish!  Love your sense of fashion.  I couldn't pick a favorite outfit, they are all fabulous!  Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## MBKitty

Carla, I love, LOVE how well you put your outfits together!

and of course...all the shoes! but I've said that several hundred times already!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love all of the outfit pics!! 

You, my dear, are the queen of dresses! I do  the purple ones you wore with the cosmo SPs though ... simply divine!!!


----------



## Aikandy

Pretty Girl, Pretty Shoes.  You wear them all so well *Carla*!
Cheers


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Carla!! Aside from loving all of your shoes and new pics, I really enjoy seeing one of us who wears all of her shoes!!! You look stunning in every pic!


----------



## frick&frack

that was sooo fun!  thank you so much for sharing all of those pics with us!!!  love to see you out in the town in your CLs...even in the snow!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

you look gorgeous *carlinha*!!! and I love the save the dates you decided on!!!!


----------



## carlinha

so much* meggy, cts900, lolitablue, jimmy, erinmiyu, panda, roussel, sara, nico, lawgirl, louboutinlawyer, sunny2, ledaatomica, baggaholic, compulsive, needloub, lilmissb, CCKL, louboutinnerd, MBkitty, naked, aikandy, nerdy, frick&frack, and dezynrbaglaydee*!!!

*jimmy* - OMG yes remember???  i had just started dating him then!  you ladies have been with me from the beginning of my relationship!  and of course you are still in the will... i don't foresee any daughters coming any time soon 

*panda* - yeah DF and i are very goofy together.  gotta have fun and enjoy life you know?

*roussel* & *naked* - yes i am the queen of dresses.  i love them and if weather permitted i would live in them.  they are so easy and quick, you just throw it on and you instantaneously look put together.

*sara* - thank you, seems like forever now when he got me the glitters right?  wow, time does fly.  my pompadouce are going to you in my will 

*lawgirl* & *sunny2* & *CCKL* & *nerdy* - yes i definitely do try to wear all my babies out... and i don't even take pics when i wear them to work!  the only ones still unworn are my black python y'opens, and my samira strass (saving it for the wedding day)... for me what's the point of having them if you don't enjoy them? 

*leda* - yes i definitely tend to lean towards bright colors... have no idea why!  but i just love them!


----------



## amazigrace

*carlina,* I love all the new pics. You
are such a darling little thing, and look so
beautiful in everything you wear. The shoes
are drop-dead gorgeous, too. You, the
dresses, the shoes - wowsers!!!!!


----------



## sobe2009

Your pictures are great!!! U look so gorgeous with all your CLs and what I love the most is that you match them so well with your dresses. BTW, you guys make a beautiful couple. Love is in the air!!


----------



## rilokiley

c, I love all the pics!  You always look so happy- it's obvious you live life to the fullest, and I really admire that   I think it's great that you get so much wear out of your babies... I love your collection, and I can't wait to see what you add next!


p.s. does DF know he's a celebrity in the CL subforum?


----------



## justkell

Love all your new pics Carla! And I love wearing dresses too! I am the most comfy in those. If I could live in them I would. I think it might have something to do with the fact that my 13 years of catholic school and having to wear a uniform every day is how I'm most comfortable in a skirt.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I love your outfit with the roccia python VP's! They look great with jeans and a cute causal top. I also LOVE your red shrine shelf. Its so fitting of CL's. If we didn't have a crib in our bedroom for our 16 month old baby right now, I'd get a shrine too to clear some space in my closet.


----------



## LavenderIce

What I love the most about your CLs is that you LOVE them and you actually wear them!


----------



## maianh_8686

*Carla*, looking at your pics make me love CLs even more . I'm always afraid to wear my CLs out too often, there are some pairs that I haven't even worn and they've been there in my closet for months.  But after seeing your outfit pics, i think i will wear my CLs out more and i know i can rock in them (all ladies look great in CLs )  And congrats on your coming wedding!!!!  You and your DF look soooooo sweet together


----------



## regeens

Oh *Carlinha*!  Beautiful outfit pics! What dress is that that you wore with leopard print pony hair VP to the jersey shore wedding?  I really really like it.  I also like the fact that you actually rotate your CLs and give them all a chance to spend some time with you. Must be hard to choose which one to wear when they're all gorgeous and special shoes.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carla*, seriously just stunning. I love every single pair you own and i love that you wear your babies as much as you do .. well ones that done get hidden away  You ROCK every pair. You have a shoe for virtually every occassion, love it


----------



## kett

Wow, you have such an amazing collection! It is so fantastic, and you wear them all so well. Your dress collection is great as well, I kept thinking Oh I love that dress! Oh and that dress too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carlinha

OMG i have been remiss with keeping up with my own collection thread!  bad carla! 

*THANK YOU* *amazigrace, sobe, rilo, justkell, kittenslingerie, lav, maianh, regeens, savvy, and kett*!!!

*rilo* - yes DF knows he is a star on our forum 

*justkell* - how funny, i was a catholic school girl too, for about 12 years!  does it have anything to do with our dress obsession now?

*maianh* - get your lovely shoes out girl!!!

*regeens*, - the zebra print wrap dress is by a designer named Sarah... i got it from a small boutique in the east village, so it is not a big name brand, i think it may be a local designer...  love this dress, it is so flattering and one of my absolute go-to faves!

*savvy* - hopefully the "hidden" ones will come out soon

...so i have been so busy studying for my oral boards that i have not been on here as much, but it doesn't mean i haven't been busy shopping 

but before i do my reveals... i am feeling nostlagic so i want to pay a tribute to all the shoes that have "come in and out of my door"... for several reasons, i've decided to let these lovely pairs go... hopefully they are all in new lovely homes getting the attention and wear they deserve.

first up, some pairs from when i was starting out... i didn't get the sizing quite right... 
green un voilier wedge - loved these but too small






roccia python simples - too big, replaced by true love roccia python VP with burgundy tip





pink python pigalle 70mm - too tight, and too short heeled.  replaced by true love red python impero declic





silver specchio differa - too impractical... but sooo sexy.  i may still get something similar in the future


----------



## carlinha

cream patent mad mary with gold studs - too big and hardly ever wore.  replaced by black patent VP/silver studs





fluoro orange patent yoyo 85 - too low heeled, replaced by coral banana





nude patent clichy - classic but i always went for the nude patent VP/burgundy tip





silver python yoyo - too low heeled, replaced by cosmo antic silver python SP





barbie pink claudia - not in love with the style... replaced by a new purchase


----------



## jancedtif

Bring it on!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Woooo!


----------



## carlinha

blue acid python LC - too tight, could not stretch them out... will be replaced by something soon!!! 





YSL tribs - not crazy about style.  should have known cuz it wasn't CL





rouge patent bianca - not crazy about style.  replaced by a new purchase 





turquoise suede decollete - afraid i would stain the color... hardly ever wore





black paillettes decollete - not crazy about


----------



## meggyg8r

so many beauties that have left! If only we knew our true preferences when we first started buying!


----------



## jancedtif

You got rid of your Biancas?  I really can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## carlinha

ok now for the good stuff!

first up is my rouge patent bianca replacement.  i have to thank *elise* for showing me this pic, and therefore letting me know this colorway even existed in this style!  it was love at first sight... i was on a hunt!  and i got it 

this is a "sleeper" hit... but it is simply stunning... may i present
*ROUGE PATENT ARCHIDISCO WITH GOLD BOW*


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh Em Gee!! Those Archdiscos are INCREDIBLE!!!  Where oh where did you find them?!?!


----------



## carlinha

have you seen anything so gorgeous???  look at this detail!


----------



## sara999

OMFG carla!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have long been an archie fan but these are just...

it's like rubies on your feet!


----------



## nillacobain

*Amazing!!!!!!! Drool worthy!!!! *


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Yep yep, I neeeeeed those because my birthstone is Ruby!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Loving the Archidiscos! I will venture to say that I like them more than the Biancas too (even though the Biancas are gorgeous!!!)


----------



## Nico3327

That color of the archidisco is just TDF!  I much prefer them to the bianca as well.  Great choice!


----------



## carlinha

next up, this was an accidental find... saw a pair on ebay one day about 5 sizes too big for me!  i didn't even know this style existed!  but i fell in love with the color, and i have always wanted something ostrich in my collection... in my research, i found a pair on sale... i have to thank my *special angel*  for making this happen.  i took a risk with the size and i'm so glad it worked out!  they are sooooo comfy, and i predict lots of wear with these shoes, especially casual events in the summertime

*ST. PIERRE OSTRICH WEDGE, PETROL*












can this skin be more amazing???


----------



## Nico3327

^Ahhhh!!!!  I have been eyeing the st. pierre for months!  The petrol color looks kind of green in the photos...is that what it looks like IRL?  How did you size in this?  Details woman!!!


----------



## carlinha

these will be my green un voilier wedge replacement


----------



## meggyg8r

You know my love of wedges!!! Those are fabulous! Love the color.


----------



## chelleybelley

OMG.. LOVE LOVE LOVE the archis *carlinha*!!!


----------



## carlinha

next up is my tribute to *meggy*... i blame this purchase ALL ON HER! 

i think you can see why...

i could NOT resist that draping
*SPECIAL EDITION, FUXIA SATIN YOUPLI* 
(this is a very happy replacement for my barbie pink claudias)
look how BIG this box is!




and the special label as *meggy* had posted before












the shoes are SWIMMING in this box... i guess they're that special they don't want the satin to get smushed.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

......


Oh sorry, I just had to pick myself up off the floor.....WOW!


----------



## chelleybelley

Fuxia Satin Youplis?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!

*O - M - G.  I DIE.  I JUST DIE... CARLINHA!!!!!!*


GORGEOUS!!  I didn't even know they came in that color!
AHHH!  modeling pics, modeling pics!
Where did you get these?!


----------



## Shainerocks

Wow!! I love every single pair. You never dissapoint us with your reveals.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG CARLA!!! The rouge archidisco's are TDF!!! And the ostritch wedge..that color is so fabulous!! and the youplis!! OMG PLEASE HOLD ME Back from getting them!! they're AMAZING!!! That box is pretty funny lol!! Oh man, I may need a cold shower..lol


----------



## meggyg8r




----------



## carlinha

the number #1/49!!!!


----------



## sara999

C where did you FIND the st pierres!?!?! they weren't hiding at harvey nichols the whole time were they!? i'll kick those SA's asses if so!!!!!!!!!!!1



oh man. 2 youplis on here!? i die1


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Carlinha* - I crown you Queen Youlpis .  The color is TDF.  Congrats on being Numero Uno!


----------



## carlinha




----------



## Nico3327

Seriously, seriously, there are no words for those youplis....


----------



## meggyg8r

DC-Cutie said:


> *Carlinha* - I crown you Queen Youlpis . The color is TDF. Congrats on being Numero Uno!


 
?? What do you mean?


----------



## sara999

you got shoe #1! how neat!!! gilrfriend you've got legs for DAYS. yeesh. i am jealous


meggy she had shoe 1 out of the 49 produced in that colour


----------



## kjbags

*OMG* 

You got 3 stunning new pairs, but the Youplis sure take the cake!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

madamelizaking said:


> OMG CARLA!!! The rouge archidisco's are TDF!!! And the ostritch wedge..that color is so fabulous!! and the youplis!! OMG PLEASE HOLD ME Back from getting them!! they're AMAZING!!! That box is pretty funny lol!! Oh man, *I may need a cold shower.*.lol



LOL.. same here!!!

*OMG CARLINHA! * I can't stop saying "OMG!"  
I am   ALL OVER those fuxia satin youplis!  ahhhh!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Carla*, they look amazing on you!!!! Fraternal shoe twin!! The color is gorgeous! Are they not the prettiest little satin things you've ever seen?!?!


----------



## sara999

oh man. if carla changes her avatar to match yours meggy i might never breathe again! it's hard enough seeing yours everyday, they're soooo pretty


----------



## carlinha

sorry i went overboard with the photos here... i just love them so much!  the thing that surprised me was that the satin is not pliable/soft... it's stuck/molded in those drapes!  insane.


----------



## meggyg8r

It's okay to go picture crazy with these beauties


----------



## needloub

Love your new additions *Carla*!!!  I totally regret not getting the fuschia satin Youplis when I was in Miami....so jealous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

meggyg8r said:


> ?? What do you mean?


 
 huh



sara999 said:


> you got shoe #1! how neat!!! gilrfriend you've got legs for DAYS. yeesh. i am jealous
> 
> 
> *meggy she had shoe 1 out of the 49 produced in that colour*


 
thanks for clarifying for me   I'm a sucker for all things Pink, what can I say **kanye shrug**


----------



## carlinha

the next is NOT a CL, but i love it so... so i had to share it and add it onto my collection thread as well.

i blame this on *laurayuki*... if not for her posting her purchase on FB, i would not have known such gorgeous exotic things existed! 

for those of you who saw me posting on FB, i decided to go with this one... it was very ME
*my sunshine... YELLOW PYTHON SKULL CLUTCH - Alexander McQueen *(RIP)


----------



## meggyg8r

Love the choice you went with, *Carla*! I definitely agree this one is the most YOU!!


----------



## nillacobain

carlinha said:


> *my sunshine... YELLOW PYTHON SKULL CLUTCH - Alexander McQueen *(RIP)


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> ?? What do you mean?




If you have questions, take this discussion to PM, please.


----------



## carlinha

and last, but certainly not least... i was VERY VERY LUCKY to have found this beauty... perhaps the last one that was out there...
loved the skull clutches so much, i couldn't have just ONE... so now, *PANDA* - we are IDENTICAL TWINS!!! 
*BLUE PYTHON SKULL CLUTCH - Alexander McQueen* (RIP)


----------



## meggyg8r

Holy crap! TWO clutches! I don't know which one I like better--both colors are amazing!


----------



## carlinha

the two skulls side by side





















*THANK YOU ALL for letting me share!!!!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

WOW *C*!!!     

you have found some super amazing replacements!!    congrats on all 3!

the Archidiscos are so lovely in the rouge/gold combo!  and those ostrich wedges?!    beautiful, and perfect for the upcoming spring and summer months.  and oh my, those Youplis!!    you know what a sucker i am for *FUXIA*!  they're spectacular!!!  and you're #1, how awesome is that?!  

also, congrats on the Yellow Python AMcQ skull clutch!    very you, very gorgeous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh, you got a *blue python* one also!!  the color is stunning!  congrats again girly!!


----------



## meggyg8r

When it rains it pours (meant in a good way regarding this!!)!!!!!!! Phenomenal reveal all around, *Carla*! So happy for you and your purchases!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Carlinha, these shoes are insane! To color, the style, I can't take it!!! I feel so lucky to know two tPFers who have these gorgeous shoes!

Congrats on your McQueen clutches too.


----------



## needloub

I didn't know you purchased 2 clutches....AWESOME color on both!!!


----------



## brintee

Wow *carla*, you have outdone yourself again!  All of the replacements are even more fabulous that the pairs that were replaced! The Youplis are the most beautiful shoes I have ever seen.  And the clutches are awesome. Congrats!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats *C*!  All three CL additions are phenomenal!  I KNEW we were in for something BIG!  Each pair is perfect for you in style and color and looks gorgeous!  I started to come around to the Archidiscos when *natassha* and *leda* posted their pairs, but when *Elise* posted the rouge, I fell head over heels in love for them.  I've seen the St. Pierres IRL during sale season and *sakura's* pair, so I know they're TDF!  I've also tried on the fuschia Youplis in Miami and almost walked out with them even though they were a half size too small for me.  I'm so glad you got the yellow clutch!  I was rooting for that one.  Congrats on the blue clutch too.


----------



## carlinha

thanks ladies!!!!

*jan* - hope i have not disappointed you with my rouge bianca replacement

*blondebarbie* - the rouge archis are from paris... grenelle and JJR have them, i think JJR still had a 37.5?  very limited sizes left though... HURRY!!!!

*sara* - thanks love!  i found the st. pierres at brown's!  they were on sale!!!  but the smallest they had was a 37, and *aeross* thought she had seen them at HN too, so that's why i wanted to see if they still had them, possibly in a smaller size.  it all worked out though, so no worries!

*nilla* - thank you

*nico* - yes these pics are pretty TRUE to the petrol color of the st. pierres... they are simply stunning.  they are a dark green-blue?  i got them at brown's... they are on sale for 40 (or 50%?) off... i got size 37, which is the smallest one they had left... i have to place padding, but it is not bad!  with the ankle strap and everything, it's perfect.  i would think they are probably TTS.

*chelley* - SCP and Miami have limited sizes of the fuxia satin youplis left... SCP only has 2.... call NOW if you want them.

*shaine* - thanks gorgeous!  now you know i was crazy enough to sell my biancas...

*liza* - sorry i cannot hold you back from the youplis... you're all on your own there woman.

*DC-cutie *- thank you!  no worries, it was just a confusion!  

*meggy* - i am soooo happy to be your fraternal shoe twin with the youplis... i hemmed and hawed with purchasing these, as they were not cheap... but in the end, you drove me over the edge having to stare at your damn avatar all damn day!  and no worries about the confusion!  

*needloub* - thanks... not too late? 

 *kuromi, jet, brintee & lav*!!!

*lav* - can't hide anything from you can i?  you're so astute girl!

hope i haven't left anyone out!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yikes *Carlinha!* You are going to start causing heart attacks here! 

First off the *archis*. They are simply DIVINE! The color is fantastic and the detail on the bow in ridiculous! They look STUNNING on you!

Then the *WEDGES!* I never should have doubted their amazingness! The skin is incredible and I'm so happy they fit perfectly!

And the *Youplis! * OMG I can't believe you got number ONE! That is so awesome! They are simply fabulous on you.  I'm so happy I got to see them IRL! They are the most amazing shoe and in the color, ahhhh 

I love you Alexander Mcqueen clutches also! I'll never get tired of seeing your beauties!


I cannot pick a favorite! They are all simply breathtaking!


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha, i KNEW you wouldnt be able to wait before posting all your gorgeous new additions. Mind you, i dont blame you! You know i *love* every single item and its been a PLEASURE enabling you (along with another naughty lady!) They all look just perfect on you *C*, as do all your gorgeous babies. The clutches are just amazing ... esp the blue. 

Can't wait to see the .....................


----------



## jancedtif

OMG no* carlinha*, you didn't disappoint!!  I am totally at a loss for words.  I have no favs, as I want and all your new additions!!  Please post shoes and outfit pics when you wear your gorgeous shoes!!!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## kett

Whoa this thread is like an eye porn explosion!!! I love the archies and the wedges (I love wedges) but those Youplis! AMAZING!!!!

I love the clutches, too. I have always wanted one but I can't justify spending money on purses for some reason... shoes? yes. Purses? no. Makes no sense.

Congrats on all of the amazing grabs!


----------



## lolitablue

Carla, woman!! What have you done?  *Everything is just amazing*!!!!! I love all the color and the happiness in your pictures.  The wedges took my breath away and not being keen of exotics, this one may just be my favorite of them all!!! What an amazing haul!!! Cannot wait to see the shrine with all these new additions!!!


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks for the info Carla.  I just emailed Brown's and all they have is a 38.5 and a 39 left.  I knew I should have bought them when I first thought about it!  I'm glad they went to you though - and you know who to call when you tire of them...  

BTW, I love your clutches.  AMcQ is my second favorite shoe designer and I am slowly starting to love his bags too.  The bright color on those is just gorgeous!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Carla, Carla, Carla~somebody has been very bad!!!!!!  Every single purchase you made is absolutely stunning.  The archdiscos are sooo yummy...I love that color combination. I have decided I must have these 
Then the ostrich wedges....you know, I appreciate these so much because I also love exotics so much.  what a great color, too!!  and of course, the youplis.... where did you find them?  help a sista out lol.....and when I thought you were done, you kill me with amq clutches, i cant believe you got both..hehehhe, they are beautiful, but the blue python....omg, insane.   did you get it at the dept store?  sorry for all these questions, but you are a bad influence on me lol
BTW, what camera do you use...im currently shopping for one


----------



## carlinha

*naked* and *savvy* - ladies, thank you so much for being there for me on BBM at all times of the day, night, dawn, crack of dawn... as i obsess over each and every single item and purchase... you have both been there for me through thick and thin.  i love you ladies and eventhough we have never met, i feel like i know you and i can't wait for the day when we do meet.  yes it will come!  soon!!!

 *jan, kett, lolita and nico*!!!

*mags* - the youplis are from SCP... they have 2 left, and miami has some pairs as well.  HURRY!!!!!  the blue AMQ clutch i bought at a boutique... i think it was the last one left.  but not sure if any other dept. store may carry them?  as for the camera, i have a canon SD750 (i think that's what it's called)... not with me right now but i can double check and email you.  thank you for your advice with the clutches... YOU were the bad influence on me then!


----------



## surlygirl

wow, *carlinha*! you never disappoint ... congratulations on such amazing new additions! I love the archidisco and the rouge colorway is absolutely gorgeous! the color on the eel wedges is just beautiful, and the youplis are so unique! and the AMcQ clutches ... beyond fabulous!


----------



## Shainerocks

Carla, I love your clutches
I know now why you decided to sell your Biancas. I think the Archis are more gorgeous IMO. Everything is fantastic!


----------



## noah8077

You have such exquisite taste!  Congratulations on the new purchases, they are all lovely!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Carlinha~im back!  thanks for the info.....just called Miami and they had my size in the fuxia youplis   omg, what have you done to me, girl!! mine will be #7 so obviously not as special as #1, but still special to me   especially that #7 is my lucky number lol sorry, didnt mean to be a copycat with these, but they are just so freakin amazing 

BTW, didnt expect them to be that expensive...arrghhhh


----------



## Dukeprincess

Holy crapola!   *Carlinha* your replacements are freaking AMAZING!    Congratulations!


----------



## carlinha

surly, shaine, noah and duke!!!

Mags - sooooo happy you got a pair!  And your lucky #7 no less!  I'm so excited.  Yeah believe me the price gave me a heart attack as well, that's why I debated on them for so long... I couldn't fathom that cost for a satin pair... But believe me when I say they're a work of art and I do think they're worth the cost.  You'll see!
P.s. Smart you asked for the #!  I didn't even ask, so the #1 was a cute and pleasant surprise


----------



## ochie

love love your new additions! congrats!


----------



## erinmiyu

*carlinha*!! your new additions are seriously amazingly wonderful! congrats! i lovelovelove the youplis


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness! Your new purchases are beautiful! I love the golf bow ones and the pink satin, they are so gorgeous! You lucky girl!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carla*, congrats on the ostrich! The color is TDF! And the Youpli color is also amazinggg!! The detailing on the Youpli is phenomenal!! And the archdiscos look wonderful on you!!(hehe, my alma mater's colors so that's probably why I'm partial to them). And the two clutches are awesome!! I'm glad you got the sunshine yellow and the cobalt blue shade! They really pop against any outfit!


----------



## guccigal07

all your new goodies make me jelly! they are wonderful!


----------



## roussel

Oh my goodness! Those fuxia youplis are gonna haunt me the same way as meggs'.  They are seriously on my top list of the most gorgeous CLs ever made.  Just out of this world.  Those archidiscos I totally agree are better than the Biancas.  Not a Bianca fan myself too.  Love the gold detail on rouge.  Perfection again C!
Oh I just saw the clutches too.  Great choice in colors!


----------



## sobe2009

You are killing me C!!!!!!!!!!!! Too much beauty for me to take at once, I was never able to catch up my breath during the whole reveal. Truly truly amazing!!!!!!!!!! those Youplis are OTW, those ostrich are something else and you will get a lot of wear. Great investment!!! The archidiscos, clutches, etc etc etc are TDF.
Great choices C!!! Love your reveals.


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh my...*Carlinha* my attorney is looking for you...your new additions gave me a heart attack! I almost died and is all your fault!


----------



## glitterglo

OMG C!!!  

Those youplis...seriously.  I die.  And the worst part is that I'm going to be in Miami this weekend for my sister in law's baby shower.  I shall not be responsible for my actions if I happen to wander in the boutique and get those.  All I can do is hope they don't have them in my size!!  lol


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow your new additions are gorgeous.  I am hyperventilating - may need assistance breathing.  I love all your new shoes, so gorgeous.  Enjoy them!


----------



## YaYa3

*carla,* your enthusiasm and happiness about your new shoes make your reveals even more wonderfull to me.  i could comment on your unbelievable new purchases all day long, but what i love most is how special they are to you, and that makes them all the more special to me!!  congratulations, my dear!  your collection is absolutely stunning.


----------



## rilokiley

c, dang girl, your collection just gets more and more fabulous!!!   I love all your 'replacements' and agree that these new pairs are more amazing and more YOU!  The detailing on the rouge Archidiscos is spectacular (and I like these much more than the Bianca)... the wedges look great on you... and the fuchsia satin Youpli is TDF!!!   So, so gorgeous!  Who needs a ban when you can get beauties like these?!


----------



## justkell

Fuxia Satin Youplis... I. DIE.

And so sad to see they're expensive. Definitely out of the question for me.  but so so so gorgeous.

And those arch discos!!! OMg, they are so gorgeous too, I love the color and the shape and the detail, everything!

I was just thinking to myself last night you haven't posted any newbies since the FO LCs, way to come out with a BANG! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

OH CARLA!!!! FINALLY! lol i'm so excited for you!! bag faternal twins!! see see isn't it precious! i love mine! i'm kind of obessed with carrying it out every time i go out now! trying very hard to not abuse mine LOL ENJOY IT!





carlinha said:


> the next is NOT a CL, but i love it so... so i had to share it and add it onto my collection thread as well.
> 
> i blame this on *laurayuki*... if not for her posting her purchase on FB, i would not have known such gorgeous exotic things existed!
> 
> for those of you who saw me posting on FB, i decided to go with this one... it was very ME
> *my sunshine... YELLOW PYTHON SKULL CLUTCH - Alexander McQueen *(RIP)


----------



## laurayuki

AND OF COURSE not to forget the TWIN!  
you make me want to get another one like the green sting ray one!  ENABLER!!!




carlinha said:


> and last, but certainly not least... i was VERY VERY LUCKY to have found this beauty... perhaps the last one that was out there...
> loved the skull clutches so much, i couldn't have just ONE... so now, *PANDA* - we are IDENTICAL TWINS!!!
> *BLUE PYTHON SKULL CLUTCH - Alexander McQueen* (RIP)


----------



## **shoelover**

simply wow!...oh my... totally loving the clutches and the shoes are divine!


----------



## lilmissb

WOW! I'm literally breathless *C!*   I can barely think of what to saw other than they are beyond amazing!!

The archis are TDF and you look gorgeous in them. I'm looking forward to outfit pics!!

The St Pierres blow my mind. And I thought you weren't a wedge girl???  

The youplis, well no words can really describe but they are stunning! I was on the edge of my chair beside myself with excitement!!

I don't remember them being a recent style but hey, I'm not that up to date.

And the clutches??!!    My fave is the blue. I had no idea you got 2!!!

Congrats on such a spectacular shopping adventure and you look incredible in all of them. The shoes that is. I don't think you can fit in the clutches...LOL!


----------



## mal

Well done, *carlinha*!!  the colors, the colors...  the Youpli and St. Pierre are incredible, the Rouge and gold-tone on the Archdisco, so amazing 
Love your collection, wear them well


----------



## sakura

*C*, I was so sorry to see you let go of some of your CL babies.  They were all gorgeous....but you have managed to replace with new ones that are equally as, if not MORE stunning than the previous ones! 

The Archdiscos are amazing in that color combination.  Welcome to the 120 w/o platform club! 

As you know, I  the St Pierres!  We may no longer turquoise Decollete shoe twins, but we are twins again with the St Pierres! 

The Youpli?  Between the amazing purple and now the stunning fuchsia, both Meggy and you are tempting me.  Tell me that I'm not allowed! 

As for the clutches, I  anything in a bright blue, but that yellow python is also WOW!  Don't ask me which one I prefer, I can't decide!  

Congrats on an absolutely fabulous haul!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla*, as always I am blown away by your fabulous, special purchases.  Everything is so well thought out and so loved!!  Your love of your shoes makes it all that much more special.  The archidesos are wonderful and since ruby is my birthstone, I feel like I should have these now!!
The ostrich St. Pierre wedges-perfection!! 
The youplis are so, so breathtakingly beautiful-you and Meggy are lucky to have these very rare beauties. 
 I love the Alexander McQueen clutches and I am very glad you went with the yellow. It is a totally Carla color.  The blue is amazing too.


----------



## immashoesaddict

C -  hOLY MOLY I just DIED !! Those rouge Archdiscos ( can i ask where you got them  ) and the youplis


----------



## CCKL

Again, loving all your new additions...simply mouth-watering!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

WOW! That is an amazing haul you got there!  I love each pair, they are all sooo gorgeous!  Each is just so stunning! You're a lucky girl, Congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

*ochie, erinmiyu, lornalou, panda, guccigal, roussel, sobe, icecreammom (:lolots, glitterglo, kamilla, yaya, rilokiley, justkell, laurayuki, shoelover, lilmissb, mal, sakura, rdgldy, imma, CCKL and twiggystar*! 

*glitterglo* - i don't know if this is good news or bad news, but i have the 35, the 35.5 were gone before i inquired, and miami had a 36.  this was a few weeks ago, but they run large... so if i sized 35 in these, i would think you need a 34.5... not sure if they made it that small... so your wallet may be safe... BUT.... you CAN SPECIAL ORDER these shoes for a grand addition of 30%! :devil:

*yaya* - i'm so glad to see my love and enthusiasm about my shoes comes through in my posts.  

*laura* - TOTALLY blame you for the clutches!  ENABLER!!!!  yeah i couldn't decide which one i wanted more, so i got BOTH .... i am completely obsessed as well and want to use mine ALL THE TIME.  they are the fabbest most perfect clutches ever.  great shape, size, material, etc etc.  i'm trying to be gentle with them though... you SHOULD get the green stingray... they are amazing!  i am eyeing those also!  i don't know if i can get over the stingray part though, cuz i love stingrays.

*rilo* - uhhhh, i think the ban's been abandoned a LOOONNNGGGGG time ago 

*sakura* - so glad to be your shoe twin with the st. pierres!  and boy am i glad they worked out!  thanks for your advice with everything!


----------



## karwood

*Carla,* you are killing me!!! Seriously, I have died and gone to heaven! Love, Love, Love AND  Loooove all your newest additions, especially and of course the Youplis!!! TDF!

And THOSE AMQ clutch!! Those colors are mind blowing!! AND we are AMQ clutch cousins.


----------



## Noegirl05

Carla~ Everything is amazing!!! Congrats! I wish I could get the Youplis!!!! Doesn't it make them feel so much more special that they are numbered!!!


----------



## elfgirl

I'll just be over here being dead from the !  The archies look like fairy tale shoes--they're so beautiful!  The ostrich wedges will be fantastic for spring and summer.  And the Youplis...

Congrats, carla! They're all fantastic picks!  (And the McQueen clutches! )


----------



## jancedtif

I'm back for another quick peek  Your new additions are so yummy!


----------



## carlinha

so much *karwood, noegirl, elfgirl & jan*!!!  

*kar* - which clutch did you get?  i want every single one they are so yummy!

*noe* - yeah i do love the handwritten number inside the shoes!


----------



## justkell

I am still coming back and looking and then rolling over and dying at those youplis............


----------



## regeens

*Carlinha*!  When I saw your new avatar, I hurried in here to check your AMcQ.  And what do I see?  Not one clutch, but two!  And THREE new AAAAAMAAAAZZZING pairs of CLs!

If busy with oral boards = buying special CLs, I'll do a career change and study to become a doctor! OMG!  These are all so beautiful.  Your Youplis (and *Meggy'*s) are so stunning.  I cannot get over how beautiful those satin folds are.  And the archis! I had no idea it came in that color.  Yep, I can imagine you carrying those skull clutches.  They fit the bill.  Congrats on your awesome new additions.  What's the next one? Hehe.


----------



## cts900

*Carlinha*! This new haul is just breathtaking and, as always, your exuberance is contagious.  I feel like they are my new shoes and bags (well....almost ).  I have to say, despite every single piece being special and spectacular, I like the "ST. PIERRE OSTRICH WEDGE" the best.  It is so functional AND fabulous...not an easy combo to come by.   I am in love .


----------



## daisy2418

OMG.  Wow.  All your new additions are TDF.    I'll have to come back and look again later.  Too many gorgeous new additions!!


----------



## carlinha

*justkell, regeens, cts900 and daisy!* 

*regeens* - yes i think studying = depression + boredom = shoe (and clutch!) shopping ... DF is PRAYING for this test to be over STAT! :lolots: by the way thank you for everything, you know for what 

*cts900* - i am IN LOVE with the st. pierres, and i am totally not a wedge person, but i think the ostrich skin is just amazing and having a wedge is great because you have more of the skin!  i can already predict that this will probably be one of my most worn and well loved pairs.


----------



## cts900

P.S. I also love your ever-changing avi.....ahhhhhhhh 
P.P.S. Yes, that surface area for the skin is just magnificent!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


> P.S. I also love your ever-changing avi.....ahhhhhhhh
> P.P.S. Yes, that surface area for the skin is just magnificent!


 i'm obviously bored and can't make up my mind which of my new lovelies i want to post :shame:  i think i'll stick with these ones... for now anyway....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the new additions *carlinha *they are all fabulous!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful New Additions...those satin youplis


----------



## flashy.stems

congrats on the clutches.. gorg!!


----------



## bfali

*carlinha*, your collection is TDF!  You have so many unique pairs!!!


----------



## pr1nc355

OMG, love all your new additions!  I especially love the fuxia Youplis!  I tried them on at SCP, but trying to be a good girl and save, I passed them up...and now I'm kicking myself for not getting themush:ush:ush:


----------



## sumnboutme

oh my...i don't even know where to start... all your new additions especially the archidiscos!!!  so freakin' gorgeous!  

congrats!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

how exciting!!! i'm so glad you got 2 clutches. And the Youplis are tdf- the color is so amazing and I love it on your skin tone!! congratulations carla!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pr1nc355 said:


> OMG, love all your new additions! I especially love the fuxia Youplis! I tried them on at SCP, but trying to be a good girl and save, I passed them up...and now I'm kicking myself for not getting themush:ush:ush:


 
I told you to get them


----------



## mal

I have to comment again, *carlinha! *The St Pierres skin and color is incredible, the Youplis are truly works of art, but the Archdisco in Rouge??? They leave me *speechless* Congrats!!!


----------



## carlinha

*dezynrbaglaydee, misty, flashy.stems, bfali, pr1nc355, sumn, nerdy, & mal*!!! 

*pr1nc355*, awwww i'm so sorry you didn't get the youplis, but there was a reason you didn't snag them if you had second thoughts... don't worry there will be so many more beautiful shoes out there in your future!!!


----------



## pr1nc355

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I told you to get them


 
You definitely did, I shoulda listened to you...ush:


----------



## pr1nc355

carlinha said:


> *dezynrbaglaydee, misty, flashy.stems, bfali, pr1nc355, sumn, nerdy, & mal*!!!
> 
> *pr1nc355*, awwww i'm so sorry you didn't get the youplis, but there was a reason you didn't snag them if you had second thoughts... don't worry there will be so many more beautiful shoes out there in your future!!!


 
Right back at you.  I agree...Msr. CL always manages to come up with something awesome every season


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> i'm obviously bored and can't make up my mind which of my new lovelies i want to post :shame: i think i'll stick with these ones... for now anyway....


 
Well, then, I am thrilled that you are bored.  It is exciting!


----------



## Chins4

Carlinha your new babies are stunning as always - I adore the colour of the clutches, the ostrich and the archdiscos but can I just say

OH 
MY 
GOD 

At the Youplis? They are totally breathtaking and they are just perfect for you!!! 

Please don't change your avi pic - it's bad enought that Meggy reminds me every single day that I walked away from these shoes in Paris - WTH was I thinking?


----------



## Aikandy

Another trendsetting reveal - Congrats on them all *Carlinha*!


----------



## needloub

I came in here AGAIN to drool over your shoes...it's like shoe porn (it's even more naughty in the daytime...LOL!)


----------



## carlinha

*chins, aikandy and needloub* ()!!!  

*R* - i totally agree, he outdoes himself every season.  just when i think my "list" is done and i've had all the must-haves i can, the new season styles start coming out and the whole process starts all over again!   those with limited budgets, well, we have to learn how to pace ourselves, and realize we don't have to get everything we want... just those we NEED.... otherwise we'd be totally broke living out on the street!  it's sooooo hard though, to decide which are the NEEDS and which are the WANTS only.

*cts* - being bored and procrastinating is bad for me!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhhhh, wow, what stunning additions!!!   The Youplis are simply breathtaking ... all of that luxurious pleating and draping, wow, it's like draping your foot in liquid silk!  The Archdiscos in that colorway are so glam and fun and the St. Pierres are fab... great way to marry function and style... I'm a huge fan of wedges!   Congrats on everything!


----------



## shockboogie

*Carlinha*, you've done it again! Lovely lovely purchases!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Wow. I just died and went to CL Heaven. 

I don't know which one I like best, the Youplis or the Ostrich St. Pierre. Heck, give me either one and I can die a happy woman!


----------



## compulsive

OMG *C*! :faints: I knew you had something huge in store for us! You have seriously out done yourself lady!  The archidiscos look gorgeous! The detailing, the rouge  These totally made up for the Biancas! And the ostritch..that color is so scrumptious with that skin. It also goes so perfectly with your tanned skin! And last but not least, the Youplis! They are true stunners. That's some luscious draping! Congrats on all your beauties! They match your colorful and bubbly personality so well! I can't wait to see what else you have in store for us. I'm guessing something blue and sparkly!

And I'm so in love with the clutches!  Seeing these are really pushing me to find and buy one! You are seriously terrible on a girls wallet lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

omg i want youplis  tell me they are impossible to get. love them carlinha, you are a lucky lady.

i want some for my future rehearsal dinner!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

I WANT THIS CLUTCH!! They look freaking crazy! And da**, look at the colors! Calinha I need to confess that they are freaking freaky 



carlinha said:


> the two skulls side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU ALL for letting me share!!!!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

*carlinha* - omg those youplis are STUNNING!!!  i love the wedges!!  and the archidiscos in the rouge are just amazing.  the two mcqueen clutches are


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Giiirl, your new additions are breathtaking!!!  Congrats!


----------



## ipudgybear

oh my goodness!  ur collection is amazing!!! i love ur new additions especially the fushia satin Youplis


----------



## BellaShoes

CARLINHA!!!!! Those youplis.... TDF....


----------



## carlinha

*fiery, shock, pinkie, compulsive, vuittonamour, stephanie, moshi, OLMS, ipudgybear and bella*!!! 

*pinkie* - i know i have a hard time deciding which ones are my favorite either!  good thing i don't have to choose between them!

*vuittonamour* - i don't know if you'll be happy or sad to know, but i think the fuxia youplis may be all sold out by now.  you can inquire, SCP or miami boutique had them.

*stephanie* - thank you i LOVE these clutches so much, love the color and the skulls detail!


----------



## MichelleD

Shainerocks said:


> Wow!! I love every single pair. You never dissapoint us with your reveals.



 So true


----------



## linda83

Wow, the Youplis are soo amazing! They look lovely on your feet, *carlinha*! Please tell me they're at least $1500, so I can put them out of my mind??


----------



## ashakes

What a haul Carlinha!  Congrats b/c everything is gorgeous!  The blue and the yellow python AQ clutches are so you and you picked some beautiful pairs as replacements. Stunning!


----------



## carlinha

so much *michelle, linda, and asha*!!! 

*linda* the youplis are $1395, and i don't think there are any more fuxia ones left in the US... i don't know if you will be happy or sad about that


----------



## Speedah

OMG...between the clutches and the Youplis I think I may have died. Wow wow wow!!!

You never cease to disappoint with your fabulous taste. Congrats!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

I've been coming back to drool over your new additions, and I must say your new clutches are gorgeous!  I love the yellow  because that is my fav. color, but that blue is such a bright color it will add oomph to any outfit, they both will really!! Congrats!


----------



## frick&frack

the detail in the bow is breathtaking!!!



carlinha said:


> ok now for the good stuff!
> 
> first up is my rouge patent bianca replacement. i have to thank *elise* for showing me this pic, and therefore letting me know this colorway even existed in this style! it was love at first sight... i was on a hunt! and i got it
> 
> this is a "sleeper" hit... but it is simply stunning... may i present
> *ROUGE PATENT ARCHIDISCO WITH GOLD BOW*


----------



## frick&frack

DREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAMY!!!  love, love, love 



carlinha said:


>


----------



## carlinha

*speedah, twiggystar and frick&frack*!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

carlinha said:


> ok now for the good stuff!
> 
> first up is my rouge patent bianca replacement.  i have to thank *elise* for showing me this pic, and therefore letting me know this colorway even existed in this style!  it was love at first sight... i was on a hunt!  and i got it
> 
> this is a "sleeper" hit... but it is simply stunning... may i present
> *ROUGE PATENT ARCHIDISCO WITH GOLD BOW*



O M G!!  
this is seriously the most gorgeous pair of shoes that i've ever seen in my life ever!!  everything about it is perfection!!


----------



## maria12judy

Wow, wow, wow - I love you new stuff!!!!! And you're a McQueen skull girl too!!!


----------



## J*Mart

Oh
My
God.....



That was so emotional and so wonderful to look at. You have a great collection and I just love how you have displayed them. Lucky girl!


----------



## shoegrl756

So I've been stalking your thread for a while now and drooling, but finally decided to comment. I love your entire collection. From your unknown gold studded flip flop flats to your new Archidiscos! Very diverse and fun! I'm now on the hunt for the rouge archidiscos.


----------



## natassha68

C, What gorgeous new family members !!, you have built an outstanding collection, hard to pick a favorite, they are all TDF !!!! Congrats !!


----------



## carlinha

*indi3r4, maria12judy, j*mart, shoegrl756, natassha*!!!! 

*maria* - yes i just discovered the AMQ skull clutches and i  LOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEE!!!!!!  yours is simply stunning as well!  such a work of art!

*shoegrl* - i hope you find the rouge archis in your size!  i think there were few sizes left at the grenelle and JJR boutiques!  and thank you for finally deciding to come out!  welcome!

*natassha* - where have you been girl???  i miss you!!!


----------



## authenticplease

OMY!  The rouge Archidiscos are  Just amazing!


----------



## indypup

Those rouge Archidiscos... OMG.  I've always loved them, but that red just sends me over the edge.  WOW.


----------



## Miss_Q

Love everything! But I am dying over your Rogue Archidiscos. I want them!! I am a Ruby Baby! 

Your St Pierre Ostrich Wedges are out of this world! the color is amazing!!


----------



## nancyxwu

I LOVE the mad mary studs....just gorgeous!  I think I'd punch someone for a pair of those!


----------



## chloe-babe

C, just wanted to say a great big thankyou for giving me the most delighted 20 minutes catching up on your latest shoes and clutches. I have my cup of tea, and was gasping at the beautiful new piccies!
You inspire me lol, congrats on your new beauties.


----------



## natassha68

Aaaawwweee  Thanks hun, I missed you too !!!... I was on vaca for 6 weeks, florida & the bahamas.... now back to reality !! lol...... also wanted to mention........ BALI  you lucky lil beotch !... congrats sweetie


----------



## mishybelle

I just found this thread, and wow, your collection is a-maz-ing! I am totally in awe! Congrats on all your fab finds, the Youplis especially!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Ahhhhh Carlinha your* *ROUGE PATENT ARCHIDISCO WITH GOLD BOW are TDF !!
*I  all your new additions !!!
*and the Youplis ........ Perfect !!*


----------



## carlinha

*authenticplease, indypup, miss_Q, nancyxwu, chloe-babe, natassha, mishybelle and danielle*!!! 

i am in LOVE with the rouge archis... the style was growing on me, but in this colorway?  well, it pushed me over the edge!

*natassha* - SIX WEEK VACATION?!?!??!  i DIE. of. jealousy.


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

!@*#@#&!&##*@^!!!! *Carlinha* you are truly amazing CL collectors. 

Especially THIS!! THIS!!! THIS!!!! Look at the *color*, the structure and and the skin skin SKIN!!! 

*ST. PIERRE OSTRICH WEDGE, PETROL*





can this skin be more amazing??? 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## misselizabeth22

I thought I left a comment, but I guess not! 
I love all of the new additions, they're absolutely stunning!!


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


>


 
Saw these in person at Adrienne Landau.... so worth the money....


----------



## babyb0o

croc looks amazing in petrol  ok you've got me lemming for those st pierres now.


----------



## carlinha

*biggirlloveshoe, misselizabeth22, NY_mami and babyb0o*!!!! 

*babyb0o* - the st. pierre is actually ostrich leg and not croc... hence more affordable too!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Carlinha*, those Youplis nearly gave me a heart attack...SO GORGEOUS!!  Where did you score those from? Thanks for the info about the stiff satin, too...I always wondered how they held their shape. They look wonderful on you  Congratulations on such a rare find! They truly are a work of art


----------



## babyb0o

oops haha. the price just makes it more tempting- hopefully i can find one under 1k. thanks for sharing these wonderful new additions with us!


----------



## Star1231

Oh my goodness Carlinha, I absolutely adore the Youplis and the color of the Petrol is just gorgeously unreal!  All the colors look amazing against your beautiful skin tone!  I love your collection and the wonderful display! Congrats doll!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Carlinha- Is your cabinet full yet? How many pair can comfortably fit? Thanks!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i love coming here to drool over your beautiful shoes!!!!!


----------



## sweetest-dealz

I don't even know what to say!!!
First of all it took me over an hour to go thru your whole thread, i did not want to miss a single shoe
AMAZING! INCREDIBLE! GORGEOUS! STUNNING! UNBELIEVABLE!
I can go on and on... But to make it short, i am Jealous! And please take it as a compliment!
Way to go! Enjoy all of your Beautie!


----------



## flashy.stems

i love your new additions!!
i get so excited when i see movement in your thread.. hehe.


----------



## carlinha

*louboutinlawyer, babyb0o, star1231, nerdy, sweetest-dealz, and flashy.stems*!!! 

*louboutinlawyer* - the youplis are from SCP.  miami had them also.

*noe* - the cabinet can fit 36 pairs of shoes.  it's full now... don't know what i'm gonna have to do later.


----------



## Noegirl05

Carla~ Thanks for the info!! I want to get around to Displaying mine... I am only a few pairs short of filling one so I may go ahead and do two then my other designers can go in too!!!


----------



## indypup

The worst possible scenario would be that you need to purchase a sister for your red shrine!  There's nothing wrong with having lots of storage space!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Carla you have such an awesome collection!! And your shoes look so beautiful with your tat!! I want a tat on my foot, just can't decide on what. LOL


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh Em Freaking Geeeeee!! I love all of your additions but those pink Youplis are: The. Best. I looove pink! OMG! And the first pair?? Wow!

I also love, love, love those Rouge Archis! Simply Amazing!!


----------



## maianh_8686

arrr... i'm sooooo behind your updates.. As always, u have great taste in shoes... I love the archidisco, the youplis, the st. pierre, and the McQ clutches.. but the* YOUPLIS*  just pure love!!!


----------



## lauren1981

Carlinha - what a fantastic collection. Right now I'm looking at the alcove in the corner and wondering whether a little red louby case would fit... mmm. You've inspired me!

And OMG @ the Youpli - they are quite possibly the most gorgeous pair of shoes I've ever seen!


----------



## carlinha

*noegirl* - the display cabinet is definitely the way to go i think... i love seeing mine all out every day.  it helps me plan out my outfits and stuff... not to mention just drool at them

*indypup* - hahahaha, yes i guess a 2nd shrine won't be so bad... problem now is where to put it

 so much *jimmy, maianh, and lauren!*

*lauren* - DO IT!


----------



## harlow2424

Carlinha,
I got my fuschia youplis today from Miami! You, Meggy, and Mags! You guys are such enablers...think I spelled that right???


----------



## NYCBelle

Those pink satin shoes are just too gorgeous!!!! i'd be so scared to wear them outside LOL!


----------



## carlinha

*harlow* - congrats on scoring a pair of the amazing fuxia youplis!  they are out of this world!!!

*NYCBelle* - you and me BOTH!  i'm terrified to wear them outside... i'm not sure if DF wants me to wear them outside either!  he thinks they're a collector's item... but what a shame not to show off their beauty!

here's my most recent addition... long-awaited, long-loved and sooooo worth it!!!!!!!  i was hoping maybe these would make it to the sales, but i couldn't wait any longer, i needed LACE in my life... and i'm sure glad i took the plunge because they are all sold out storewide now.  i would have been devastated if i couldn't find them come sale time.
*LACE BOUQUET LADY CLAUDE 120 *


----------



## YaYa3

they're simply gorgeous, *carla!*  i'm so happy for you for SO MANY REASONS!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Absolutely stunning!!! Love anything lace! They look incredible on you too! Congrats!!


----------



## mal




----------



## cts900

Yes ^^^ ...breathtaking!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## TwiggyStar

*Carlinha* I think we need an updated pic of that beautiful cabinet of Louboutins you got!


----------



## carlinha

*yaya, twiggystar, mal, cts900, misselizabeth*!!!!  

*twiggy* - i promise an update soon.... it's not as insane as it seems, because i have sold quite a few pairs that didn't work out for one reason or another....


----------



## Shainerocks

Great addition! They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## meggyg8r

I love lace bouquet.. still longing for a pair of SOMETHING in lace bouquet! They are gorgeous, *Carla*!


----------



## Baggaholic

carlinha said:


> *harlow* - congrats on scoring a pair of the amazing fuxia youplis!  they are out of this world!!!
> 
> *NYCBelle* - you and me BOTH!  i'm terrified to wear them outside... i'm not sure if DF wants me to wear them outside either!  he thinks they're a collector's item... but what a shame not to show off their beauty!
> 
> here's my most recent addition... long-awaited, long-loved and sooooo worth it!!!!!!!  i was hoping maybe these would make it to the sales, but i couldn't wait any longer, i needed LACE in my life... and i'm sure glad i took the plunge because they are all sold out storewide now.  i would have been devastated if i couldn't find them come sale time.
> *LACE BOUQUET LADY CLAUDE 120 *


Woah! Hot momma! Those are so beautiful! I had a hard time deciding between the Pigalle and these beauties. 

Congrats on both a great achievement in your life & acquiring those beauties!


----------



## thimp

Your lace bouquet lady claude is just gorgeous! Congratulations! I would love to have this pair if the lace did not look so darn fragile!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha *they are stunning.


----------



## ochie

carlinha- they look good on you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Amazing Carlinha!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*carlinha*--Congrats on the lovely lace bouquet Lady Claude!  They are dreamy!  I was torn this summer when they first came out because a pair of nude lace VPs came up, which I thought were my first choice and I considered returning my LB LC.  However, when I put them on, I fell head over heels in love with them.  I love the detailing of the LB pattern over the back of the heel and combined with the profile, cut and pitch of the LC, it's such an irresistably flirty, sexy, glam shoe.  Don't get me wrong, the same thing can be said about the VP, but in the LC, it's even hotter.


----------



## lilmissb

*C* they look like a dream on you!!! Congrats on a shoe you've been wanting for a while!


----------



## PANda_USC

*C*, they're absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations dear!!! They're so classic, elegant, delicate, chic, and MEOW! You need to post modeling pics with outfits MISSY!


----------



## maianh_8686

oooooooohhhh... my shoe twin  and i think we wear similar size too...  them *C*


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh, they're so lovely!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Carlinha~ They look amazing on you!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## phiphi

stunningly gorgeous!  love them! congratulations *C*!!


----------



## Stephanie***

These are GORGEOUS!! I love this kind of style! STUNNING!!!!    
Congrats Carlinha!



carlinha said:


> *LACE BOUQUET LADY CLAUDE 120 *


----------



## indypup

They're amazing, *Carla*!


----------



## carlinha

you LADIES :urock:

 
*shaine
meggy* - yes i was the same way, i really wanted something lace bouquet but was debating for a while which style i wanted it in.... i really wanted the Lady Page but then i realized i couldn't walk in that style... the LC were the perfect choice because i love them as much, if not more, than the VP.  i hope you find your lace bouquet pair!  they are soooo gorgeous in person.
*baggs* -   thank you so much for your wonderful words.  your lace piggies are so awesome too, i was debating between several styles for a while, but in the end, the LC were the perfect choice for me.
*thimp
dez
ochie
nerdy
lav* - TOTALLY agree with you about the LC and older lace VP!  i think it's not redundant to have both!  both laces are so different!  and i am truly loving the LC... i'm still looking for my pair of old lace VP or YYZ!
*lilmissb*
*panda* - yes i promise outfit pics as soon as it stops raining!  i have the PERFECT skirt to wear with it!
*maianh* - yup shoe twins!!!!  hahahaha it was so funny because todd and i were talking about you and your LC and LP! 
*kuromi
noe
phiphi
stephanie
indypup
*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I posted in the other thread, but I will post here too! I really love them!!! I really think the lace bouquet is a such a special material! I cannot wait to see what dresses you pair with them!!! Congrats on yet another fabulous pair!


----------



## lulabee

*Carla*, They are stunning!!!


----------



## kjbags

They look nothing short of gorgeous on you 
Great new addition for sure!


----------



## karwood

Your Lace Bouquet LC are GORGEOUS!! And needless to say, they look AMAZING on you!


----------



## Nico3327

I saw the pic on FB and had to come here to tell you how beautiful they are!  The lace bouquet is so classy and beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## frick&frack

these are on my wishlist too...sigh 

you wear them VERY well!  looking stunning, girl!!!!!



carlinha said:


> here's my most recent addition... long-awaited, long-loved and sooooo worth it!!!!!!! i was hoping maybe these would make it to the sales, but i couldn't wait any longer, i needed LACE in my life... and i'm sure glad i took the plunge because they are all sold out storewide now. i would have been devastated if i couldn't find them come sale time.
> *LACE BOUQUET LADY CLAUDE 120 *


----------



## Ilgin

Congrats on your newest score *carlinha*, those LCs are beyond words and they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## flashy.stems

congrats! lace is sexxxy


----------



## Aniski

Those shoes are gorgeous, Carlinha!!  And I just wanted to say I love the lower heel CLs you have!!  Amazing collection!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Aniski said:


> Those shoes are gorgeous, Carlinha!! And I just wanted to say I love the lower heel CLs you have!! Amazing collection!


 
 what low heels?


----------



## lilmissb

^ Pompadouce, neon orange yoyos, silver python yoyos, pigalle rose python 70 - all the ones she's gotten rid of I guess.


----------



## carlinha

*jimmy, lula, kjbags, karwood, nico, frick&frack, ilgin, flashy. stems and aniski*!

*frick&frack* - get them!  the material is even more stunning in real life!

*aniski* - by lower heels do you mean the pink python pigalle 70mm, orange patent yoyo 85mm, and silver python yoyo 85mm?  those have long since gone to other lovely homes... the lower heels really didn't work for me.  other than my studded flats, my lowest heel height now is 100mm without platform.

edit: hahahah yes thanks for clarifying *lilmissb*!  actually the pomps were also 100mm!  it didn't look or feel very high with the heel shape/placement.  it was actually quite comfy!


----------



## Aniski

Haha!!  Sorry naked and carlinha!!  I mixed up my names :shame:

Edit:  OK, maybe I wasn't so off...I just went through the lower heels reference thread...


----------



## heat97

carla they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Wow they didn't look like 100mm!


----------



## carlinha

Aniski said:


> Haha!!  Sorry naked and carlinha!!  I mixed up my names :shame:
> 
> Edit:  OK, maybe I wasn't so off...I just went through the lower heels reference thread...



hahaha no worries *aniski*!  as one starts collecting, i've found that there's a lot of trial and error in the beginning, with style, size, heel height, etc.  i made some impulse buys earlier, to try to "fill the void" or substitute one shoe... one thing i've learned is that if you're getting something as a substitute, you'll never really be happy or satisfied until you have the thing you wanted in the first place!

i was terrified of the higher heels in the beginning!  i wouldn't have dreamt i would get to 100mm comfortably!  but now, i can't imagine anything LOWER than a 100mm without platform!  it's crazy how things change!

 *heat*!

*lilmissb* - i KNOW right!  i seriously always thought they were 85 or 90mm... that's how they felt to me... but one day i was curious so i decided to measure, and it SHOCKED  me that they were 100mm.... i figure it must have been how the heel was placed/shaped.  a very comfy shoe for sure!


----------



## Aniski

carlinha said:


> hahaha no worries *aniski*!  as one starts collecting, i've found that there's a lot of trial and error in the beginning, with style, size, heel height, etc.  i made some impulse buys earlier, to try to "fill the void" or substitute one shoe... one thing i've learned is that if you're getting something as a substitute, you'll never really be happy or satisfied until you have the thing you wanted in the first place!
> 
> i was terrified of the higher heels in the beginning!  i wouldn't have dreamt i would get to 100mm comfortably!  but now, i can't imagine anything LOWER than a 100mm without platform!  it's crazy how things change!



Good to know!!  I really like lower heels but I did recently get a higher heel and they are a bit of a challenge but they fit great!!  I never thought I would own one pair of CLs and here I am with three pairs in as many months!


----------



## carlinha

Aniski said:


> Good to know!!  I really like lower heels but I did recently get a higher heel and they are a bit of a challenge but they fit great!!  I never thought I would own one pair of CLs and here I am with three pairs in as many months!



ahhhhh you sound like me in the beginning... hahahaahahah :lolots:

welcome welcome welcome!!!!! 





this will be quite the addiction, as you will soon see 
and before you know it, you'll be strutting your stuff in 100mms and looking at your 70mm and 85mm like they're nice and comfy, but just a little too... boring.... and not as sexy!


----------



## Aniski

carlinha said:


> ahhhhh you sound like me in the beginning... hahahaahahah :lolots:
> 
> welcome welcome welcome!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be quite the addiction, as you will soon see
> and before you know it, you'll be strutting your stuff in 100mms and looking at your 70mm and 85mm like they're nice and comfy, but just a little too... boring.... and not as sexy!



LOL!!  Thanks Carlinha!  I am afraid I am already addicted...and thats not good for my wallet   Hopefully I can stick to my ban...but I already foresee problems with that 

P.S.  Sorry for hijacking your collections thread!


----------



## sobe2009

Carlinha, such an elegant and beautiful new addition. They are gorgeous!!! Congrats.


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on the new edition, love lace.


----------



## MikaelaN

It's been awhile since I've been in here and I must say that you've outdone yourself!!! Your new additions are amazing! Espcially the Youplis!!! I tried them on at SCP when they came out and they're absolutely breathtaking in person! I ADORE the Alexander clutches, too!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Your LCs are GORGEOUS!  I regret I never found a shoe in this material, it's so beautiful!  Congrats!!!


----------



## carlinha

*aniski*, yeah it's NOT good for the wallet at all!

 *sobe, allbrandpls, MikaelaN, and OLMS*. 

*OLMS* - there's still time to find your perfect lace bouquet


----------



## *Magdalena*

so georgous, Carla!!!!  I love the lace bouquet-it is absolutely breathtaking!!!!!! 

btw, I was able to find my lace LP!!!!!! i thought that day would never come lol


----------



## Pugovkina

The greatest collection I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Anymore outfit pics with your python vp's? I'm looking for outfit ideas to wear with python and you always have great outfit pics.


----------



## brintee

*c*, they are truly incredible.  Yet another addition to make me envy your collection!


----------



## ashakes

Gorgeous Carla! I'm glad you were able to find the last pair in your size. The Lace Bouquet is stunning!


----------



## NYCBelle

Gorgeous!!!!   Love those!

When we went to NM to check out the glitter ones DF kept telling me i better not get dirt on the glitter and how will i clean it and he was asking the SA how to clean them   i told him if dirt gets on it i'll just use a soft painters brush to get anything off! LOL geez louise

hey do you have a thread for non-CLs? Would love to see that collection too



carlinha said:


> *NYCBelle* - you and me BOTH! i'm terrified to wear them outside... i'm not sure if DF wants me to wear them outside either! he thinks they're a collector's item... but what a shame not to show off their beauty!
> 
> here's my most recent addition... long-awaited, long-loved and sooooo worth it!!!!!!! i was hoping maybe these would make it to the sales, but i couldn't wait any longer, i needed LACE in my life... and i'm sure glad i took the plunge because they are all sold out storewide now. i would have been devastated if i couldn't find them come sale time.
> *LACE BOUQUET LADY CLAUDE 120 *


----------



## CCKL

The lace is lovely!!


----------



## japskivt

WOW C! Amazing new additions!

The Archdiscos are stunning, the Youpli's breathtaking and the Ostrich color is just so beautiful.

I love the clutches as well!


----------



## carlinha

*mags* - so glad you were able to find your lace LPs.  who had them?
*pugovkina*
*kittens* - sorry i don't have other outfit pics with my roccias.  next time i wear them i'll be sure to take a pic.
*brintee*
*asha*
*CCKL
NYCBelle*
*japskivt* - J where have you been?  miss ya girl and hope all is well!


----------



## compulsive

Ohhh *C*! I'm so in  with the lace bouquet. Isn't it so lovely? Now we are lace twins!  Congrats on yet another beautiful pair to add to your incredible collection!


----------



## needloub

I can't believe I missed these...they are gorgeous!!!  And your last size...amazing!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Carlinha* - Oh, be still my beating heart!  Those lace LC are so pretty!  It must have been meant to be if you got the last pair in your size!


----------



## lawgirl78

I've been MIA, so I don't think I got a chance to comment on your Youplis, which are slowly winning the "most beautiful CL style ever made" contest in my mind!  I can never see that shoe too may times.
The Lace Bouquet LC's are so elegant and beautiful.  Your new additions never fail to impress *Carla*!


----------



## fmd914

Carla - great that you were able to find the last pair in your size!  The lace is beautiful.


----------



## lolitablue

Carla, this pair is just stunning!! CL Lace is one of my favorites and you lucky girl wear them so well!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## carlinha

*compulsive* - yes lace bouquet is sooo special!  i am so glad to finally own a pair!  
*needloub
louboutinnerd
lawgirl
fmd
lolitablue*

:tpfrox:


----------



## authenticplease

carlinha said:


> these will be my green un voilier wedge replacement


 
I am soooo lovin' these!  How did you size in these, Carlinha?  Thanks


----------



## carlinha

authenticplease said:


> I am soooo lovin' these!  How did you size in these, Carlinha?  Thanks



i got them a little bit larger because it was the only size available.... however, i think for these you could go TTS to even 1 size up (as the ankle strap makes sizing more forgiving and holds you in, even if it's a little loose, you can pad it and be OK).


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^those are divine *carla*! So rich in color!


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks so much Carlinha!  I am so hoping the CL fairies are working in my favor this time next week


----------



## carlinha

authenticplease said:


> Thanks so much Carlinha!  I am so hoping the CL fairies are working in my favor this time next week



ahhhh, i HAVE MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks *ikae*!!!  they are super comfy also!  i wore them for 14 hours on st. patty's day, and they did good!


----------



## ikaesmallz

14 hours  WOW!!! Perhaps I need to consider getting a pair!


----------



## peppamint

the nudes!


----------



## too_cute

inspiring collection carlinha. just lovely.


----------



## Dessye

OMG, I haven't visited this thread in a while and almost fell on the floor with the new additions -- good thing I didn't 'cause my floor is hardwood  The strass shoes, Youplis, Archidiscos, I know I'm forgetting many... are all TDF!  I so envy you girls who live in the States 'cause you have such better access!!!!  I hate customs fees!!

I really enjoyed browsing your daily shots.  Nice to see you wear your beauties on a daily basis --- I try to as well but they don't like it when I wear 4 inch heels to the hospital...   There's always weekends though. Congrats on your upcoming wedding to your DF! -- you guys are a super cute couple.


----------



## cts900

Whew! I raced over when I noticed the bump thinking I had missed something....I am always waiting for your next incredible pair *Car*.  I did enjoy taking the time to go back through every lovely pair .

Are you in CCLO young lady?


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

OH MY G!!!!!!!! I want all of your shoes!!!!! red, purple, green, nude, multi-colors!  THOSE jeweled red ones are seriously breathtaking! I didnt even know CL made shoes like that!  wonderful collection you have! Im going to stare some more!


----------



## Canarybling

:bump: you'll have to do an update for us soon  i looove this collection!


----------



## carlinha

awww i missed the last comments on here!

 *peppamint, too_cute, dessye, cts900, lil-fashionista and CB*!!!!

*dessye* - i wear my 5-6 inch heels to the hospital   i think it's kinda expected of me now... all the guys know when the weather is nice, they all look down to see my shoes :lolots:

*cts900* - yes in CCLO... well, kinda... i'm trying to be good for the wedding, so i've employed a one-in, one-out policy... however, i am gonna be BAD for fall 2010 though!!!  i am waiting with anticipation (and also trepidation for my bank account )

i should hopefully have an update sooonnnnnnnnnnnn   fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## cts900

^^I will wait as patiently as possible.....


----------



## Canarybling

me too


----------



## stormy010

Oh wow i adore your collection there!! those purple lizzard VP's are amazing!


----------



## vuittonamour

carlinha said:


> awww i missed the last comments on here!
> 
> *peppamint, too_cute, dessye, cts900, lil-fashionista and CB*!!!!
> 
> *dessye* - i wear my 5-6 inch heels to the hospital  i think it's kinda expected of me now... all the guys know when the weather is nice, they all look down to see my shoes :lolots:
> 
> *cts900* - yes in CCLO... well, kinda... i'm trying to be good for the wedding, so i've employed a one-in, one-out policy... however, i am gonna be BAD for fall 2010 though!!! i am waiting with anticipation (and also trepidation for my bank account )
> 
> i should hopefully have an update sooonnnnnnnnnnnn  fingers crossed! xxx


 
 me too me too i wanna see!

was i hearing right when i heard you were interested in escandria? let me know when you know something! an owner of youplis surly has an inside source 

and btw thanks for your help with the lady claudes...my black patent are tight but the length is good. i just have to stretch the toe box out. like, a lot. and you were right about the sizing of satins. i tried on the lace satin LC today at neimans, the only pair they had left in a 37, and i don't see how i can go any smaller for SO satin wedding shoes. were they released for fall 2009? i'm wondering if i should go with a 36.5 when the time comes, i did hear sizing changed...


----------



## cts900




----------



## BellaShoes

*Carlinha*, love the new avatar... did I miss the reveal?


----------



## *Magdalena*

:tumbleweed:


----------



## rdgldy

did they not come out of their cocoon yet?


----------



## carlinha

oh my god ladies, i'm sorry i did not mean to tease!!!  i am waiting for one more pair, maybe arriving next week, and then i will update my collection thread i promise!!!!

thank you so much for your patience


----------



## surlygirl

we'll try to wait patiently, *carlinha*! question for you in the meantime - what color polish are you wearing in your avatar? it's a great red!


----------



## needloub

^^I agree with *Surly*!!  That red nail polish is beautiful!  Love seeing your new additions and can't wait to see "official" pics!


----------



## Shainerocks

I can't wait for the reveal!!


----------



## maianh_8686




----------



## **shoelover**

lovin' the new avatar...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

omg just saw your avatar....wow it's been a great week for you missy!!!

I also just saw that you wear these to work! That just brought a huge smile to my face- I thought i had it rough with all the walking/standing I do in a typical day on the trade desk but it is probably half of what you are doing wonder woman!!!!  

EVERYTHING you have purchased lately is AMAZING


----------



## JetSetGo!

Your avi is killing me!!! Too gorgeous!


----------



## Raffaluv

OMG! OMG! I just saw your avatar & they are just AMAZING C!!! I can't wait for the "official reveal" - I love them!!!


----------



## cindy74

we demand pics ..............please


----------



## StephieT224

I'm jumping on this bandwagon! PICS!


----------



## cindy74

still no pics .........
waithing isent my favo thing


----------



## lolitablue

This one, I cannot wait!!! Miss C must be busy but.....


----------



## iimewii

:couch::couch::couch:


----------



## Baggaholic

:snort: :snort: I smell goodies!!!!!

Lemme see those Booties!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Pics, please!! And I agree with *Surly*, that polish is killer! What's the shade called?


----------



## _Danielle_

.......I can see your Loubis  carlinha !!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

c'mon *C*!!!  show us please!!!


----------



## rock_girl

*Carlinha* - I almost feel like I should wait to comment until your new CLs have arrived, but I can't wait!   

What an _amazing_ CL collection you have!  So diverse, exotic, and colorful...so many stunning CLs TDF.  I really like the vintage green satin pompadouce, the color is so unique...a little deeper than most greens one sees these days.  The silver specchio differas, samiras, archidiscos, fire opal strass, youplis...I really could go on.  Ultimately, I  the Very Galaxy!  How did you size those?  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## *MJ*

*Carlinha*!!! I am new to collecting CL, but I have to tell you that your collection thread is what inspired me!! Every pair is stunning!! You have such a diverse and amazing collection!! And they all look exquisite on you!!

A million thanks for sharing!! You're the best!!


----------



## LornaLou

Carrrrrliiinnnhhaaaaaa... come out come out wherever you are


----------



## louby_princess

amazing collection!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*Carlinha*!! I'm dying to see your new goodies!!


----------



## ochie

show us show us pleassssseeee!


----------



## marbella8

carlinha- your collection is fabulous!
I can't wait to see new additions!

As an aside, since you have so many diverse styles, and you have smaller feet, do you think it would be possible for you to post all your shoe styles and sizes in them, so those of us with small feet can use it as a guide.  I think I am 1/2 a size smaller than you- 35 in new VPs, 35 in New Simples, 35-35.5 in NP, and would love to get your shoe style and size fit as a reference.

Anyhoo, congrats on all the gorgeous shoes and thanks for sharing photos of them all

Mar


----------



## carlinha

so much for patiently waiting *cts900, canarybling, vuittonamour, bellashoes, mags, rdgldy, surly* (sorry i forgot what color the nailpolish was - an essie color!),* needloub, shaine, maianh, nerdy, JSG, raffaluv, cindy, stephie, lolita, iimewii, baggs, mishybelle, dani, kuromi, lornalou, twiggystar, ochie*

 for your lovely compliments *stormy, nerdy, rockgirl, MJ, louby_princess, marbella*!!!

*rockgirl* - the VG are TTS, but the toebox is narrow and the material is very stiff.  i have since parted ways with these babies.

anyway, without further ado, here is my thread update...

as some of you may know, i am in the middle of major milestone(s) in my life, one of them being a BIG MOVE from NYC to CA... so the last few weeks have been super hectic with packing and getting everything ready...

this is one of the reasons why i have been so delayed in posting pics:


----------



## shoegrl756

^^


----------



## carlinha

before i post my new additions, again i would like to pay a homage to those that were once loved but have since moved on to other loving homes... it just didn't work out for one reason or another

too low-heeled for me now... gone to another lovely tpf-er






barely ever wore, toebox hurt me... gone to another lovely tpf-er





toebox was stiff and killer for me... gone to another lovely tpf-er





it just wasn't love anymore... gone to another lovely tpf-er's daughter





again, not love anymore... gone to my brother's GF


----------



## mal




----------



## iloveredsoles




----------



## carlinha

now for my new additions...

the first most of you know about already, as it is my new avatar...
may i present my newest obsession, the lovely *MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTY 150* in the softest black nappa leather you will ever feel... i was not a big fan of these when i first saw them, i preferred the red or purple suede... however, the more i saw them, the more they grew on me, and the minute i tried them on, it was all over

















i wore them out last night for their maiden voyage, and i was amazed how comfy they were for being 150... i was also stopped numerous times by women complimenting me on them... definitely attention-getters!


----------



## carlinha

next up is my one and only Spring 2010 sale purchase... i loved these from the moment i saw them, but i was not willing to pay full price for them... when i found out they were on sale, i was determined to make these mine... it's not for everyone for sure, but these shoes are all me 

*ULONA 140*


----------



## *MJ*

Oh. My. God.   Those are FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## carlinha

i wore them tonight at our last dinner at our favorite sushi restaurant





last... but certainly not least, is a VERY VERY special pair... it took 4 months to arrive at my doorstep, but it was worth the wait 

*VIOLET EEL LADY CLAUDE 120** WITH RED PATENT TIP*


----------



## carlinha

that's it, for now 

thanks for letting me share, and again thanks for you patience


----------



## laurayuki

GREAT ADDITIONES! love the eel!


----------



## regeens

*Carlinha*, every single new addition to your collection is amazing.  You know how I especially love the MBB! That shade of purple is simply stunning. I can't do the Ulona, but you certainly rock them!!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Gorge, all of them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*carla* - they're all stunning on you!!!  you wear the ulona's so well, i LOVE them!!


----------



## ochie

They are all gorgeous on you! my favorite is the MBB! I must get them, but I am going on a vacation this July..


----------



## cts900

I have to take a moment.  Okay. First, I adore the way your tattoo peaks through the MBBs.  I just love it.  Second, the Ulona appears to have been made just for you and you rock them! Finally.  Okay. Another moment.  I am ready.  The LCs. The LCs. _The LCs_ . There are no words to describe their beauty effectively, so I will just say thank you for sharing.  It was worth the wait.

P.S. Best of luck with the cross-country move.  We welcome you with open arms here in the west :kiss:.


----------



## brintee

Wow *C*, just wow! Im sooooo happy you decided to get both the MBB & Ulona! And the LCs are gorgeous! What a comeback you have made! They are all beautiful on you!!


----------



## lilmissb

The all look fabulous on you sweets! Love them all!!!


----------



## indi3r4

omg!  
everything is so fabulous but that Eel LC   I'm at lost for word!


----------



## FeliciaSK

You have an AMAZING collection. Those MBB are to die for and look GREAT on you. I just love them all.


----------



## marbella8

I love the new additions!  They are all gorgeous and look fabulous on you.
Where are you moving to in California, if it is SoCal, I'll keep an eye out for you at the SCP Louboutin (although I should stay away for a while and start a ban on any more shoes this year!)  

btw- maybe you should insure your shoes when you ship them?

Best of luck with the move and hope you love California!


----------



## maianh_8686

I need to repeat this over and over again because they're all worth the repetition   THEY LOOK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FANTASTIC ON YOU


----------



## po0hping

The new pairs look amazing.  I have a love/hate relationship with your thread.  I love all the shoes you have, the ones you've kept and let go.  But I hate that your thread gives me ideas for the next pair I should get. MBB *cough* *cough* 

The violet is so vibrant and pops with the red tip 

The Ulonas look so amazing on...

One of the great things about this thread, for me at least, is that a shoe can look so meh in the stock photo but come to life when worn by the lovely members on this forum.  

Great additions!!!

What dress are you wearing with the MBB?


----------



## mimi14

Eck...such lovely new additions! Also, just for the cuteness of the comment...I love how you said the green ones were too low heeled for you now. It always reminds me of that super old thread you made asking how people walk in CLs. I have hope that one day soon, I'll be able to rock 150s all day long!


----------



## JRed

The new additions are TDF!  I love your outfits too. You always look great, Carlinha!


----------



## cindy74

I love every pair but those purple vp are tdf !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

.... Ok Ok, Time to clean up my keyboard now... Ohh no!  one more... wait a minute  Can't stop!!! :shame:
Gorgeous New additions!


----------



## NYCBelle

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous new additions Carlinha!!!


----------



## laurenam

I love all your new purchases! What a great haul! I hope you, DF and doggie have a safe move. I will keep you all in my prayers during this big transition. Can't wait to see what CA has in store for you!


----------



## jeshika

*C*, your MBBs are TO DIE FOR! I am so tempted by them... but where am i going to wear them to?  btw how did you size in them?

the ulonas and VPs are fabulous on you too! good luck on your move!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

They're all gorgeous *carlinha*!  Congrats and hope to see your gorgeous babies up close soon!


----------



## iimewii

Great New Additions!!! I love the purple eels and MBB!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

They just bring tears of joy to my eyes :cry:


----------



## TwiggyStar

*Carlinha*!! I definitely think the wait was worth it, each of your new additions are TDF!! They are all beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## erinmiyu

ahhhhh! those are so gorgeous on you, *carlinha*! definitely worth the teasing and taunting of your avi


----------



## frick&frack

these look AMAZING on you!  I wouldn't normally like them, but you are making them grow on me too!!!



carlinha said:


> now for my new additions...
> 
> the first most of you know about already, as it is my new avatar...
> may i present my newest obsession, the lovely *MADAME BUTTERFLY BOOTY 150* in the softest black nappa leather you will ever feel... i was not a big fan of these when i first saw them, i preferred the red or purple suede... however, the more i saw them, the more they grew on me, and the minute i tried them on, it was all over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wore them out last night for their maiden voyage, and i was amazed how comfy they were for being 150... i was also stopped numerous times by women complimenting me on them... definitely attention-getters!


----------



## frick&frack

love love love love love love LOVE LOOOOOVE the red & purple together!!!!!!!

love the eel, love the shade of purple, love the style, love them on you, love the red & purple combo, love them to pieces!!!!!!!!!

were they a special order? hence the 4 month wait?



carlinha said:


> last... but certainly not least, is a VERY VERY special pair... it took 4 months to arrive at my doorstep, but it was worth the wait
> 
> *VIOLET EEL LADY CLAUDE 120** WITH RED PATENT TIP*


----------



## frick&frack

OMG...I love the purple & red colors together...just had to say that again


----------



## **shoelover**

:drool stunning shoes...Im so torn between the M BOOTIES.. i've tried them on but i'm not sure they suit me. on u they look perfect.


----------



## sassyphoenix

OMG those violet eel LCs!!  I LOVE!!  Stunning pairs and the MBB looks amazing on you!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh *C*, i'm so glad you got the Ulonas!!  they're so colorful and fun, and match you *perfectly*!  

the MBBs are pure HOTNESS, and those eel LCs?!!     you should be a foot model!  you make every shoe look AMAZING!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*C* you know how much I adore your MBBs!  Your SO was totally worth the wait and the Ulonas, I'm so glad they worked out!


----------



## dreachick2384

Congrats on all three, perfect for you! Love the purple and red combo!


----------



## rdgldy

All great, but the lady claudes are so magnificent-I love the red with the purple!!


----------



## carlinha

soooooo much
*MJ
laurayuki
regeens* - never thought i could rock the ulonas either until i saw them on an SA and then i fell in love with them on... and i tried them on and they weren't as shocking as i thought they would be!
*iloveredsoles
moshi
ochie* - do it!!!
*cts900* - 
*brintee* - well what can i say, i couldn't decide between the two, so i decided to get them both 
*lilmissb
indi
feliciaSK
marbella* - moving to norcal, bay area, but i hope to visit SCP several times... i am driving cross country and all the shoes are coming in the car with me... no other way 
*maianh* - can't wait to meet you hun
*po0hping* - thank you so much, i agree with the shoes coming alive when modelled by all the lovely tpf-ers!  i forgot who the dress is from... it is a very old dress but the blue worked perfectly with the ulonas
*mimi14* - hahahahha i always chuckle when that thread gets revisited... i hope people can be inspired and know that it can happen to them also!  look at me now rocking the 150s!
*Jred
cindy74* - thank you, that pair is very special to me as well
*icecreamom
nycbelle
laurenam
jeshika* - ummm, you can MAKE an occasion to wear the MBB!!  i wore mine the other night to dinner and salon.  i sized TTS in them.
*lav* - can't wait to see you
*iimewii
klassickouture
twiggystar
erinmiyu
frick&frack* - girl, you always crack me up!  thank you for bringing a smile to my face every time... the eel LC are a special order... and it was actually a joint collaboration between DF and i... i knew i wanted something in this violet eel skin, but we both decided on the LC style together, and DF was actually the one who suggested the red patent tip!  he is sooooo good 
*shoelover* - thanks, i never thought the MBB would look good on me either!  but i just had to try and i didn't want to take them off my feet!  why don't you think they suit you?
*sassyphoenix
kuromi* - you are making a girl blush 
*ikae
dreachick
rdgldy*


----------



## jeshika

*C*, you are so cute... i actually tried them on yesterday and i love them! they don't look half as fab on me as they do on you but i think i can make it work


----------



## sobe2009

WOW!!! Carlinha, all your new additions are TDF and they could not look more stunning on you. I also love all your outfit pics with them, u look fabulous!!.


----------



## phiphi

*C* - congratulations on three amazing pairs. they epitomize you - gorgeous, sassy and amazing! i loooove the purple eel, and the MBBs and Ulona are beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

*jeshika* - adorable!  did you get them?  

 *sobe* & *phiphi*!!!


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> *jeshika* - adorable!  did you get them?
> 
> *sobe* & *phiphi*!!!



heeheeheee... let's just say i shot a certain someone a little email and may be making an international call on monday morning bright and early.


----------



## carlinha

^good luck *jeshika*

i post a lot of my daily outfits in the outfit thread, but i wanted to commemorate certain very special outfits in my collection thread...

fire opal strass LC - NYC spring 2010 meetup










T-bags dress, VC, AMQ skull clutch for last night out in NYC - rooftop BBQ





tibi dress, anthro belt, fuxia satin youpli for graduation luncheon





notte by marchesa and FO strass LCs for graduation formal


----------



## carlinha

making sure i'm not getting snagged





DF proudly showing off my shoes 





thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## chelleybelley

awww *C*! love it! 
... and how in the world did you post those while you are on the road?! lol...


----------



## carlinha

thanks *chelley*!  i'm at a hotel right now in OH... they have internet service here too


----------



## Shainerocks

*C*, I truly love all of your pairs. Anything that you get looks gorgeous on your feet.

I really enjoyed your outfit pics. You really know how to put your outfits together. 

Have a safe trip, sweets!


----------



## iimewii

I love your daily outfit! You always look beautful in them. Have a safe trip!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> *frick&frack* - girl, you always crack me up! thank you for bringing a smile to my face every time... the eel LC are a special order... and it was actually a joint collaboration between DF and i... i knew i wanted something in this violet eel skin, but we both decided on the LC style together, and DF was actually the one who suggested the red patent tip! he is sooooo good


 
I'm so glad to hear that you laugh at what I write...I do love to laugh! 

I can't believe what a gem you've found in your DF.  I know you must have heard that a million times before, but he really does sound amazing.  I'm so thankful that you've found each other...it gives the rest of us some hope!  (maybe our dreams CAN come true)

the purple/red combo is one of my favorite color combos!  it's so striking!!!  I can't wait to see what other outfits you wear with those beauties.

I do have to say again that the booties look amazing on you, & I can't stop thinking about them.  they are not what I usually go for at all...not at all...but they way they look on you is GREATLY influencing me to obsess about them. ush:

I'm sad that you're moving from the east coast to the west, but I am glad that you will be able to live in a place with more room for your shoes (assuming here).  I hope your transition is a smooth one, that you enjoy your new home, & that you won't be too far away from your family (I'm afraid they live in NY too).

OK...enough small talk/hijacking this thread.  let the drooling continue!


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the outfit pics!  is your formal dress navy?  or perhaps purple with the red shoes???


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha *- loving all of your new additions! the MBB, the SO LCs and the Ulona are all so you and so gorgeous! thanks for including the outfit pictures in this thread! Great inspiration on those days that I want to throw on a pair of jeans and beat up flats!


----------



## **shoelover**

just had to come back for more!...I have the long middle toe issue and i tend to shy away from peeps for that reason i'm not sure i can pull them off. You look amazing in them!


----------



## _Danielle_

carlinha !! Amazing new additions !!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *C*! 

BTW you look FABULOUS in your CLs!!!!


----------



## mimi14

Oh definitely inspired. Definitely. No two ways about it. I always think about you when people ask "how do you guys walk in CLs" or any variation therein.


----------



## LornaLou

I've been away all weekend and I missed all the action! Darn it! Carlinha your madame butterfly booties are so hot! I love them so much  And I really love the brightness of the other shoes, they are so colourful and fun


----------



## guccigal07

congrats on all your shoes!!! I think of you when I wear my booties


----------



## pr1nc355

Love the new additions.  I echo that your MBBs look HOT on you!

Have a safe trip the rest of the way...

And I meant it: a warm welcome and hug for you as soon as you make it out to SoCal!


----------



## bagpunk




----------



## karwood

*Carla,* congrats on all your beautiful newest additions. especially the MBB! Your pics was what finally gave me that last push to buy these beauties! Your MBB, Ulona and SO MC are all GORGEOUS, and as always, you look beautiful  in all your outfit pics!

Wishing the best to you and your DF on your move to CA!


----------



## Baggaholic

C... I'm so loving all your newbies! Congrats!!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

finally the pics! i love them Carlinha! LOVE LOVE LOVE. That purple eel color is TDF. simply amazing.


----------



## indypup

*Carla*, I'm very late to this, but I LOVE all of your new additions!  The Eel LC are so special...and I just love that the MBB manages to be cute and just plain hot all in one!  Those Ulonas are something else... you work them in a way very few can! Love them on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> I have to take a moment. Okay. First, I adore the way your tattoo peaks through the MBBs. I just love it. Second, the Ulona appears to have been made just for you and you rock them! Finally. Okay. Another moment. I am ready. The LCs. The LCs. _The LCs_ . There are no words to describe their beauty effectively, so I will just say thank you for sharing. It was worth the wait.
> 
> P.S. Best of luck with the cross-country move. We welcome you with open arms here in the west :kiss:.


 
*Carla- *I have to echo what the lovely *cts900 *said because I truly have no words to say other then OMFG!!!!!!!!! 

Oh and welcome to Cali


----------



## daisy2418

*Carlinha*--I love your new additions, so so so much!!!  The lady claude are probably some of the prettiest shoes I've ever seen.  And the MBB are so fierce!  Congrats!


----------



## lolitablue

Love those Ulona on you!!! They are so you, you got that right, my dear!! Love them!!


----------



## CCKL

Hi C!!  Yay, so honored to be your shoe twin...the MBB look awesome on you, as does all your other lovelies!! The purple eels are perfection...love the contrast between the red tip and purple 

PS: Welcome to Cali!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Gorgeous Carlinha! The SOs turned out perfect! Now we are violette eel twins. 

And, the Ulonas and MBBs are perfection on you! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

my lovelies!!!

*shainerocks* - anything YOU get looks gorgeous on your feet too!  i am still drooling over the red patent biancas, and the y'opens!!! 

*iimewii* - thanks so much!

*frick&frack* - i know that EXACT feeling about the MBB... i really did not like them at first in the black leather, i wanted the red and purple suede... but the more i saw them on people, the more i fell in love, and when i tried them on, it was all over... maybe you SHOULD TRY THEM ON ALSO???    the marchesa dress is navy (not purple)

*surlygirl* - don't let the outfits fool you, i also live in jeans, summer dresses and flip flops 

*shoelover* - i am sure your long toes look fine in peep toes!  my toes are like miles long, they almost look like fingers!

*dani* - miss you around these parts!

*jeshika* - let me know how the MBB project works out

*mimi*- awww thanks!  

*lornalou* - yup, i'm just a very colorful girl

*guccigal* - awwww, thank you for trying to help me out at horatio a few weeks ago... clearly i couldn't make up my mind so i got both   i also think of you whenever i wear the MBB and the ulona!

*pr1nc355* - thank you R!  i can't wait to meet you in real life!

*bagpunk* - where have you been girl?!??!  miss you!

*karwood* - i'm glad i pushed you over the edge with the MBB, they look phenomenal on you and put me to shame!

*baggs* - sorry we couldn't catch up one last time before i left NY, but i am sure i will see you on the west side

*nerdy* - will miss you hun, but there's always BBM

*indypup* - thanks!  i really adore the ulona eventhough they are so crazy!

*dezy* - glad you will be my MBB shoe twin soon!!!!!  you will LOVE them!

*daisy* - i fell in love with the violette eel, i had to get them!

*lolitablue* - thanks babe, i ADORE my ulona... they are so fun and funky and unique... definitely not for everyone though.

*CCKL* - i am honored to be your shoe twin in these... seeing your modelling pics put me over the edge

*ashakes* - i'm so happy to be your shoe twin with the violet eel!  you and dani are what pushed me to get them!!!  what an AMAZING color... i feel like the pictures don't even do it justice


----------



## rdgldy

Glad you and the shoes are safely in Cali!!


----------



## Chins4

Oh I missed your latest additions!

They are all so freakin' cool  but the violette colour on the LCs is just  stunning. Congrats on some (more!) very special pairs


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ me too!  lovely new additions.....my favorite have to be the purple eel LCs. That color is absolutely stunning and looks amazing with the red tip!! well worth the wait!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Carla, you look so gorgeous!!! Love that marchesa  and the shoes...well,  there are no words...fabulous as always!


----------



## evanescent

carlinha, your collection never fails to inspire! i love your new additions. they all look amazing on you - but my favourites would have to be the lace bouquet lady claudes! can you please tell me what their sizing is like? im a 35.5 in marron glace lady claudes.. was wondering if the lace ones are similarly sized? thanks so much!

and the MBB! so hot on you!!! and the archidiscos??


----------



## meggyg8r

*Carla*, I hope you and your beautiful collection had a safe journey to your new home


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Carlinha: your collection is so unique and special...


----------



## scarlettsole

Hey Carlinha! I just wanted say (again ... I think ...) that you have a fabulous collection! Also, congrats on the move to Cali! I hope to be out there in a few years for residency ... I grew up out there and really miss it. I hope you and your shoes arrived safely and all is well!


----------



## Aniski

Carlinha your new additions are awesome!!  I  the MBB!!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## Dessye

Just echoing everyone else's sentiments about your recent additions - I absolutely love your violet eel LCs - TDF!!!  I wasn't really taken by the MBBs initially but after seeing it on many people including you, I decided to try on a pair and like you, when I had them on and looked in the mirror, it was all over...    Happy move to your new home!


----------



## alyssa08

carlinha, WOW what an awesome SO! I love the red tip with the purple eel. what a great, unique combination 

love the ulonas, as well. glad to see someone on her got them! you rock them and the MBB too.


----------



## Noegirl05

Ummm what is that I spy in you avy?!?!?!


----------



## carlinha

ohhh, neglecting my thread as usual ush:  so sorry ladies!

 *rdgldy*, *meggy, scarlettsole & dessye* - everyone and everything is safely in cali... 

*chins, mags, louboutinlawyer, lizzielovesCL, aniski, dessye, alyssa*

*evanescent* - yes i find the sizing for the lace bouquet LC to be similar to the patent LC, i had to size 1/2 up for them

*scarlettsole* - good luck on the residency!

*dessye* - did i miss a reveal????!  

*noegirl* - the shoesies in my avi are not mine *yet*... still anxiously awaiting their arrival... but i was lucky enough to try those on at the NM trunk show 

i revealed these already on a separate thread, but i'm just including them here for completeness sake, no need to comment!  i will take an updated pic of my red shoe cabinet when my last planned fall purchases arrive (hopefully next month!)... it looks quite different now from when i last took a group photo.

*Madame Butterfly Pump 150mm in Peacock Satin*










*Bronze Cosmo Ostrich VP 120*


----------



## pr1nc355

I'm gonna comment cuz I don't believe I had before when you originally posted them: your new additions are gorgeous!  Great taste, as always =)


----------



## BattyBugs

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful additions!!!  the peacock satin really looks fabulous with your tattoo, but I'm sure you knew that already!


----------



## laurayuki

oooh i want to play with your peacock!


----------



## flashy.stems

must have cosmo ostrich.. now.
so beaut.. nice additions


----------



## kett

The color of the peacock is just amazing - can't wait to see the updated cabinet photos!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new additions! love them both, but um what do I see in your avi missy???


----------



## Vodkaine

Carlaaaaa !!! Come back ! We need some reveals ! =D


----------



## Emily HC

*love your amber!!!!*


----------



## LVLux

I have never seen such an amazing collection-The Cantina & Glitter are my Favs-Just over the moon with your display & Pics! 
Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## carlinha

eeps, delinquent on my thread!

belated  
*pr1nc355
battybugs
frick&frack
laurayuki
flashy.stems
kett
dez
vodkaine
emilyHC
LVLux*

want to keep this updated with my newest addition
*Amber in Volcano Strass*










and a sneak peek into the updated shoe shrine... still waiting for one more fall style to make it home, then i will post a pic of the whole cabinet


----------



## strsusc

yeah!  something else is coming too!  can't wait to see what you choose for fall!  

Hope the west coast is treating you well!


----------



## frick&frack

OMG...

you look so A M A Z I N G in your new pair!!!!!!!!! holy cow...you must have those CA girls wobbling on their heels!!!  absolutely cannot wait to see your newest pair & all of your shoes safely displayed in your new home.



carlinha said:


> eeps, delinquent on my thread!
> 
> belated
> *pr1nc355*
> *battybugs*
> *frick&frack*
> *laurayuki*
> *flashy.stems*
> *kett*
> *dez*
> *vodkaine*
> *emilyHC*
> *LVLux*
> 
> want to keep this updated with my newest addition
> *Amber in Volcano Strass*
> 
> and a sneak peek into the updated shoe shrine... still waiting for one more fall style to make it home, then i will post a pic of the whole cabinet


----------



## cts900

How exciting, *car*! Cannot wait! I will be waiting right here .


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't wait to see what else you have to show us, Carlinha. Your Ambers are TDF!


----------



## jperiwinkle

your collection is TDF! omg omg they're all so pretty!


----------



## kemina22

Lovin the collection!!!! :urock:


----------



## **shoelover**

can never get enough of the shoe shrine!


----------



## KlassicKouture

We're not worthy! We're not worthy!!


----------



## Dessye

The Ambers!  Wow!!!   I can't get over how stunning they look on you!  Sex-ay!!!  What's next???  Since I've placed myself on a ban, I am relying on other lovely CLers to give me that 'new CLs' rush

BTW, I saw that you posted these in another reveal thread, and I thought it was so artfully done, so creative!


----------



## Dubai Person

Waw ! I will marry those shoes! I want to be like you when I grow up!


----------



## needloub

Lovin' your Ambers!!


----------



## bornfree

coming back to drool at yr collection again


----------



## rock_girl

Just wanted to say the *Ambers *are fierce!  I tried them on this week for fun... they look 10,000 times better on you.


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahhh Carlinha your new additions are TDF !!


----------



## BellaShoes

carlinha said:


>



Good gravy... am I the only one that does not have the MBB's!

Love, love your new additions... the Ambers are spectacular!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

carlinha said:


> eeps, delinquent on my thread!
> 
> belated
> *pr1nc355*
> *battybugs*
> *frick&frack*
> *laurayuki*
> *flashy.stems*
> *kett*
> *dez*
> *vodkaine*
> *emilyHC*
> *LVLux*
> 
> want to keep this updated with my newest addition
> *Amber in Volcano Strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a sneak peek into the updated shoe shrine... still waiting for one more fall style to make it home, then i will post a pic of the whole cabinet


 

I DIE SEEING AMBER VOLCANO STRASS!!

its such a beauty


----------



## bridgetshops925

carlinha said:


>



I am so in awe of your collection.  I love the black and tan pumps. Wow, just wow!!


----------



## Jerrica

You really do have the most amazing collection ever!


----------



## Dessye

I see the new avatar!  Congrats on your nuptials!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

...stopped by to drool over your *Ambers* again! ....


----------



## Jeneen

Loving your new additions, and CONGRATULATIONS on your marriage! Your avatar is gorgeous and you look amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Darn, false bump... no new goodies...


----------



## heelguy

your collection of CL's is amazing! im blown away at how many you have! 0_o i'm still yet to get my first pair!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

grrr was excited for nothing!!! xox


----------



## pet8899

You have an amzing collection, I hope you have them insured!


----------



## indypup

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> grrr was excited for nothing!!! xox



Ahhh I know!  I want to see the new babies!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

:tumbleweed:

I wanna see! I wanna see!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carla- *where are the goodies????!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Carla's got some amazingness coming..I can sense it!!!! ::winks at carlala::


----------



## frick&frack

boo hoo...I was hoping for new shoe porn 

looks like I'll have to go back through this thread


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## lolitablue

Awwww!! Got excited and....   :tumbleweed:


----------



## carlinha

oh my word!!!!!!!!!

 you ladies and gents!!!!!!!

*NEW ADDITIONS LATER THIS EVENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*PROMISE IT WILL BE AMAZING!!!!!!!* 
hope it will make you forgive me for the wait :shame:


----------



## jeshika

YAAAAYYYYYY!!!! I can't wait for your pixxxxx, *C*!!!!!!

 :couch:  :couch:  :couch:


----------



## frick&frack

what?????????  new shoes???  *YEAH!!!!!*


----------



## marie-lou

Show us show us show us!! Please...


----------



## ceseeber

tick-tock, tick-tock....has the UPS guy come and knocked??? 
I'm eagerly awaiting your fabulous reveal...or is it plural reaveals?

it's going to be a crazy night of entertainment


----------



## BellaShoes

DAMN! Carlinha is waiting on UPS too?! What's up?!


----------



## frick&frack

I need to make a cocktail


----------



## bling*lover

Damn UPS how rude of them ! Cant wait to see Carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

i'm very very sorry for the long wait ladies...

but i have had several pairs coming in the last few weeks... delayed shipping due to the Thanksgiving holidays and UPS not delivering on Thursday and Friday...:tumbleweed:  the last pair finally arrived a few hours ago.

anyway, thanks for all your patience, and without further ado, *LET US BEGIN!!!*

first up...

this pair i was so-so about when i saw the stock photo... but then i saw a pic of it in real life, and i was SOLD!

*taupe ostrich BIBIS* 
the skin is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indypup




----------



## carlinha




----------



## meaghan<3

*Carla*, they are beautiful on you!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## carlinha

next up.... is actually the pair i received today, but i was SUPER EXCITED about these!!!!!!!  totally not everyone's cup of tea, but i don't care, these are SOOO BAD ASS!!!!

can you guess??


----------



## rdgldy

I love ostrich and I love bibis-perfection!


----------



## rdgldy

I know!!!!!


----------



## indypup

MAD MARTA!


----------



## Ayala

Ostrich and Black Mad Martas!


----------



## frick&frack

so gorgy!!! congratulations! 

I love the color & the huge contrast so you see the skin's pattern very clearly.  they're fabulous!



carlinha said:


> i'm very very sorry for the long wait ladies...
> 
> but i have had several pairs coming in the last few weeks... delayed shipping due to the Thanksgiving holidays and UPS not delivering on Thursday and Friday...:tumbleweed:  the last pair finally arrived a few hours ago.
> 
> anyway, thanks for all your patience, and without further ado, *LET US BEGIN!!!*
> 
> first up...
> 
> this pair i was so-so about when i saw the stock photo... but then i saw a pic of it in real life, and i was SOLD!
> 
> *taupe ostrich BIBIS*
> the skin is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

she's a little shy so she'll show us her backside first 






it's the one and only *MAD MARTA WITH OSTRICH HEEL*!!!









now with her twin sister





it's a happy ostrich family!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## morfoula

wowzers carla!!! those are some sexy shoes. wear them well love


----------



## Shainerocks




----------



## carlinha

hehe, having a little fun





but i'm not really a fishnets kind of girl 













i love this shot, do you see kaya stretching in the background?


----------



## LoveHappens




----------



## Ayala

I think you should be the fishnet type of girl because you look amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh my sweet lord...AMAZING   *gasps for air*


----------



## carlinha

kaya is like "oh lord, here we go again!:girlwhack:"


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla*, I really, really love them!!! Had a feeling I would.  They look HAWT!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

ok... NEXT!!!!

these shoes, are *SUPER SUPER SPECIAL*!  i have waited for over 6 months for them, i fell in love when i first saw them in the lookbook!  i knew they had to be mine, eventhough i knew they would be KILLERS on my feet!!!!


----------



## meaghan<3

The Mad Martas -- OMG! I DIE! -- They are amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

^^I agree!!! LOVE the Mad Marta, they are just TDF on you


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! *Carlinha*, fabulous pairs... The Mad Marta's are incredible!

Our Bay Area UPS guys were carrying the goods today!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh goodness me *C!!!* Those MM's are da bomb!!!   

Now you're making me want them....BAD WOMAN!!! I have no room in my budget for them. LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

SUPER bad @$$ mad martas!!!


----------



## carlinha

none other than *CRANBERRY SATIN ESCANDRIA*


----------



## indypup

WHOA-- you _should_ be a fishnets kind of girl!  That is KNOCKOUT incredible!


----------



## mal

*Escandrias!*


----------



## frick&frack

the escandrias are so lovely & feminine...great choice!!!


----------



## carlinha




----------



## rdgldy

*exquisite*


----------



## regeens

I die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meaghan<3

Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## indypup

Now, how do they feel??


----------



## carlinha

ok i'm sorry i went overboard with the pics, but these are simply the most artistic shoe i have ever seen and worn.  they are STUNNING.


----------



## mal

Love them on you, have adored them since I first saw them in Vogue or was it Elle? THANK YOU for showing them so beautifully!


----------



## BellaShoes

Carlinha, they are fabulous...and the color is perfection


----------



## carlinha

they don't feel as terrible as i remembered the feticha to be... but the pitch and heel curve definitely need some practice for me!

ok, NEXT... those of you who know me have been harassed by me a few weeks ago... i was in love with the escandria AND another special pair of shoes... and i couldn't get both... 

i was moaning to DH about my dilemma.  and the most amazing man that he is, he said "well, why do you have to choose between the two?" 

and i said "well, i can't afford them!"  
and he said "well, they can be my Christmas present to you"
...

i was BAD and took them out of their box already...
can you guess?


----------



## meaghan<3

Peace of Shoe!?!?!?!?  And what an amazing DH!


----------



## ceseeber

Peace for Love!


----------



## regeens

*Carlinha*, I can't get over how beautiful the *Escandria* is. I have to say that's my favorite from this reveal. When you have a sec, please let us know how you went with sizing (TTS?).

And *lilmissb*, you're here!!!!!!!!!! Special moment indeed!

Uh-oh, i spoke too soon...You have the Peace of Shoe too!!!! Acckkkk!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

OK, I am gasping for air and just sat down!!! Love them all and your fabulous taste!! Cannot wait to see the Xmas present from the hubby!!


----------



## carlinha

*CHAMPAGNE SATIN PEACE OF SHOE* 

















DH did not want me to miss out on this stunning pair... plus 100% proceeds go to Grameen Foundation


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

carlinha said:


> kaya is like "oh lord, here we go again!"






I JUST DIED :ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## meaghan<3

*Carla*, every single pair is amazing!! Congratulations!!


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

now the satin babies!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla,* the color is gorgeous against your skin.  You did well, lady!!!  DH is clearly a keeper.


----------



## carlinha

with the other limited edition pair, the fuxia youpli





now for the updated *SHOE SHRINE!!!* 
i've had to do some rearranging, and put 4 pairs per section to make them fit


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *R!!!* *waves* Yeah had to come out of hiding for the big reveal!!!

Oh *C*, I've said it before but I'll say it again, they all look so wonderful on you! Many happy wearings sweets


----------



## carlinha

*AND THE GROUP SHOT* (my studded flip flops are missing here)





THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME SHARE!!!  now i have to go eat dinner or else DH will kill me... will be back in a little bit to thank everyone individually and answer any questions!


----------



## YaYa3

*carla,* there simply are no words.  the peace of shoe has completely blown me away, but they all look fabulous on your little feet.  congrats, sweetie!


----------



## frick&frack

the peace of shoes are incredible!!!  they're my favorite!  DH is lucky to have you, & he knows it 

seems like you just might be lucky to have him too...


----------



## missgiannina

OMG love the ostrich bibi and escandria...your whole collection is  TDF


----------



## dkli14

I feel like a kid drooling in a candy store looking at your shoe shrine.  Absolutely gorgeous collection!


----------



## regeens

One of the best ever collections I've seen. Thanks for sharing *C*!!!!! You gotta get your blog shoe article updated now....


----------



## NANI1972

FAB-U-LOUS new additions! I really love the pic of the Mad Marta with the fishnets HHHHOT!


----------



## indypup

I am so glad you didn't have to miss out on the Peace shoe!  They are so perfectly you!

Amazing collection.


----------



## jancedtif

Outstanding *C*!  They were all worth the wait!  You have a lovely DH!!!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## RedBottomLover

The ostrich bibi!!  Modeling pics please! I've been  over that shoe!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh C!! Those are all absolutely fantastic!! 

The Escandria is the same as the Feticha right? I need them in black for my brothers wedding!! 

Oh & what a sweet DH! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ceseeber

Carlihna, what amazing additions! They are just scrumptious and I love them all!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

omg, C, no wonder you were going nuts waiting on the UPS guy! I LOVE everything you just got, but those Escandria...  Congrats on such a wonderful haul!


----------



## ikaesmallz

YAAAAY! You put the pics up today like you promised! And  I DIE!!! Each pair is fabulous and totally reflects your personality & style. I'm really happy the escandrias aren't as bad as you thought they might be in terms of comfort. Your collection has so much variation & it's always a pleasure to see them all!


----------



## jeshika

*C*, please excuse me while i pick my jaw off the ground. the fishnets look GREAT on you!!! love the combi!

FABULOUS additions!!!!    DH is such a sweetheart! He needs to give DBF lessons!!!!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG each ne pair is beyoooooond fabulous!!!   them all!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

*C*, I love every single pair of shoes that you have added to your already fab collection!


----------



## carlinha

so much
*strsusc
frick&frack* - i hope i didn't disappoint!  it's so hard for me to pick a favorite, so i just won't!  i am definitely SOOOO lucky to have DH
*cts900
battybugs
jperiwinkle
kemina22
shoelover
klassickouture
dessye 
dubai person
needloub
bornfree
rock_girl* - i am sure the ambers looked great on you also!
*dani
bella* - the UPS guy didn't even have a clue!!! 
*ilovecocohanel
bridgetshops925
jerrica
kuromi
jeneen
heelguy
nerdy* - sorry for the wait!
*pet8899* - thank you yes they are insured... and i wouldn't want DH in heels!  
*meaghan
jenaywins
rdgldy
indypup* - i'll try to wear fishnets more often... the escandria will take some getting used to, but they're not as bad as i thought they would be!
*ayala* - fishnets make me feel so self-conscious!
*morfoula
shainerocks* - thanks that means so much coming from you!
*lovehappens
dukeprincess* - hello buddy!  :waves:
*mal
lilmissb* - sowweeeee!!!!  but you know, they are kinda HAWT!    by the way, thank you for always listening to me moan and groan and debate every single pair.  and thank you so much for your great advice as always!  and i am honored you'd break your TPF hiatus and log on just for me!  
*regeens*!   sorry i had to keep the secret from you... it was tough!  sizing for escandria is TTS for me (36)
*lolitablue
adct *- darling i am waiting for us to be shoe twinnies!
*yaya* - they are pretty freaking special and amazing!
*missgiannina
donnaK483* - hehe that's how i feel too!
*nani
jancedtif
redbottomlover* - if you go back a few pages i have a few modelling pics of the ostrich bibi... they are amazing you should get them
*blondebarbie* - yes the escandria is the same last as the feticha.  TTS for me.
*cesee* - i'm waiting for your reveal missy!
*shoenoob* - i thought i was going to die waiting for UPS.  
*ikaesmallz* - thank you hun!  and thanks for listening to my dilemmas and always giving me good shoe advice!
*jeshika 
sassysarah*


----------



## ochie

OMG! They are all stunning Carla! Congrats! my favorite is the BIBI ostrich! I want them!!!  How does the size runs? Your DH is so sweet!


----------



## carlinha

ochie said:


> OMG! They are all stunning Carla! Congrats! my favorite is the BIBI ostrich! I want them!!!  How does the size runs? Your DH is so sweet!



thanks babe!  the bibi is the same as bianca, 1/2 size down... i got them in 35.5... the ostrich is stiff so i think 35 would have been too tight for me.


----------



## moshi_moshi

OMGGGG *C*!!!!!!!

they're all freaking amazing... and sooo you.... loving the bibis and the mad martas are so much more BAD @$$ with the ostrich!!  the escandria is gorgeous.... and the peace of shoe is divine!  i love how the red rufflely part is almost iridescent or something... 

your shoe cabinet is out of this world!!

and what a sweet hubby of yours!!!


----------



## carlinha

moshi_moshi said:


> OMGGGG *C*!!!!!!!
> 
> they're all freaking amazing... and sooo you.... loving the bibis and the mad martas are so much more BAD @$$ with the ostrich!!  the escandria is gorgeous.... and the peace of shoe is divine!  i love how the red rufflely part is almost iridescent or something...
> 
> your shoe cabinet is out of this world!!
> 
> and what a sweet hubby of yours!!!



thanks *moshi*!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

WOW, as usual, everything looks amazing on you!!!!   The Escandria though, phew, what amazing craftsmanship... so artistic and beautiful!!   The peace of shoe is so fab too (and your DH was so sweet to make them your xmas gift)!   I love the updated shoe shrine!   Congrats and enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## carlinha

fieryfashionist said:


> WOW, as usual, everything looks amazing on you!!!!   The Escandria though, phew, what amazing craftsmanship... so artistic and beautiful!!   The peace of shoe is so fab too (and your DH was so sweet to make them your xmas gift)!   I love the updated shoe shrine!   Congrats and enjoy your new beauties!



thanks *fiery*!  the craftsmanship on the escandria are really something else.  they were supposed to be a Fall 2010 shoe, and they came later than some Spring 2011 styles.  when i asked my SA what the delay was, she said the shoes were done in italy months ago, but they were all at the Paris atelier having the ruffles hand sewn onto each shoe by ONE MAN.


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> *lilmissb* - sowweeeee!!!! but you know, they are kinda HAWT!  by the way, thank you for always listening to me moan and groan and debate every single pair. and thank you so much for your great advice as always! and i am honored you'd break your TPF hiatus and log on just for me!


 
They are aren't they just?  Anytime sweets!!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Holy. CRAP. THOSE. ARE. AMAZING. SHOES. 
You seriously have the world's best taste in footwear..you always pick the more unique CLs and they look exquisite on you! 

Also if you dont' mind me inquiring..what nailpolish are you wearing in the pictures with Mad Martas? It's a perfect shade of red!


----------



## carlinha

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Holy. CRAP. THOSE. ARE. AMAZING. SHOES.
> You seriously have the world's best taste in footwear..you always pick the more unique CLs and they look exquisite on you!
> 
> Also if you dont' mind me inquiring..what nailpolish are you wearing in the pictures with Mad Martas? It's a perfect shade of red!



thank you beauty!  i do tend to gravitate towards the more unique styles... but still not too over the top?  i dunno, not for me anyway!  

the nail polish i have on is OPI Big Apple Red... i am originally from NY and moved to CA a few months ago... and i'm really homesick right now especially during the holidays.  so i wanted a piece of NY with me


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Congrats Carla,
Am really in love with your Escandria and the MAD MARTA !!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

WOW well worth the wait!!!!! they are all truly amazing *carla! *so happy for you congrats!!!


----------



## pr1nc355

Wowee!  Great new additions!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW I totally missed it, damn wi-fi went crazy. Carlinha they are all BEYOND fabulous, and all look great on you. I love love love your *cranberry escandria* absolutely gorgeous, and your Peace of Shoe are amazing and go really well with your skin tone! Congrats hun, and what a lovely DH you have!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh wow *C*!!  your already AMAZING collection keeps getting better and better!!  

i loooove each of your newest additions!  the ostrich skin is so beautiful, the MMs are incredibly FIERCE!!  the Escandrias...ohhh myyyy....   you really bring out the best in each style!  they were made for you!    and a round of applause to the greatest DH in the world!!    the Peace of Shoe is so special!  big congrats sweetie!!


----------



## 9distelle

congrats for your new additions *carlinha*!!! 
...Oh, the Peace of Shoe are spectacular!


----------



## RedBottomLover

The ostrich Bibi is just stunning on you! Did you get your (US) TTS?


----------



## LavenderIce

Wonderful additions *C*!  They're all unique, all very you and look stunning on you.  You wear them well.


----------



## icecreamom

Stunning... I'm speechless


----------



## erinmiyu

your additions are out of this world, *carlinha*! the escandrias are positively stunning!


----------



## Chins4

Your DH is an !!

 They are alland then some! But the revelation for me are the Shoe of Peace pair - they didn't really wow me in the stock pics but that colour combo with your skintone is just .

Congrats on yet more gorgeousness in your shoe-shrine


----------



## phiphi

*C* - what a wonderful reveal - each one special, gorgeous, and totally you! DH is so sweet, and it is always a treat to see kaya!


----------



## karwood

*C,*  I am absolutely blown away by your reveal. The Bibi are stunning. The Mad Marta are just fierce beyond belief. The POS are simply divine and the cranberry Escandria are truly a work of art!! 

Your DH is an angel! He certainly has given you a VERY Merry Christmas!


----------



## Elsie87

*C.*, looooooooove the new additions! After seeing your AMAZING ostrich Bibis I want a pair for myself now! 

Congrats sweetie!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So I missed the Escandria and Peace of Shoes last night and they are both magnificient!


----------



## Alice1979

All of your new additions are absolutely magnificent. The ostrich Bibis are TDF, the Mad Marta are bad ass, and both the Escandrias and Peace of Shoes are truly pieces of art. I have never been this blown away by so many beautiful additions, and each pair is stunning in their own way. Congrats C on all the gorgeous CLs and an amazing DH.


----------



## cts900

I am overwhelmed.  Between your reveals and bella's new lovelies, I feel like I have just been through a whirlwind! They are_ all _incredible, my dear, and when you put them on...they become _magic_.  I have to say though that my favorites are the way the cranberry looks against your gorgeous skintone and I am particularly fond of the classic pin-up style of the * PEACE OF SHOE* . I cannot imagine anyone who could rock them harder! Huge congrats!


----------



## francyFG

Carlinha are you trying to kill me? Your collection left me breathless, I love every single pair. You have the best taste!


----------



## aeross

I have so much catching up to do !

I adore all your new additions Carla, as ever they look fabulous on you

Congrats


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, *Carla*, when you update, you do it with a bang!!!!  All 4 pairs are beyond incredible; I think I want to just come and stare are your shoe shrine!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Love!


----------



## carlinha

so much
*seductive
dez
pr1n355
bling*lover* - no worries, the pics are still here!
*kuromi
9distelle
redbottomlover* - i got the bibis 1/2 size down from TTS.  the ostrich skin is stiff.
*lav
icecreamom
erinmiyu
chins - this was my favorite color by far!
phiphi
karwood - it's a very merry xmas indeed!
elsie87 - get the bibis they are so awesome!
dukeprincess
alice1979
cts900
francyFG* - hope you're not dead!  CPR CPR!!!!
*aeross
louboutinnerd
crazzee_shopper*

you ladies :urock:


----------



## roussel

OMG the shoe shrine has so much eye candy!!! I'd be staring at it all day.  Pure perfection of all sorts of beautiful one-of-a-kind styles.  Every pair is so special.  Love the Escandria!  The MM looks fierce and I agree with everyone that you should be a fishnet kind of gal.  Congrats C! Your reveals are always so beautiful


----------



## brintee

Im moving in...


----------



## natassha68

OOoooooooooh *Carlhina* ..... My jaw dropped as I saw your newest family members!!!!........wow.....the ostrich bibis are insane, the escandrias, I had to stare for about 5 minutes, the mad's are super bad girl bad ass.... and the peace shoes look absolutely divine, Im soo jelly !!!!... you deserve them love   enjoy !!


----------



## _Danielle_

*OMG carlinha you have such fantastic new additions  It*
By the way I got the 12/33


----------



## 5elle

Stunning new additions! As for the Escandria...I die.


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlala*, fabulous new additions! They all are beautiful, but they all look even more beautiful with you modeling them!! The peace shoes are soooo gorgeous, the mad martas are bada$$, the ostrich bibis are beautiful and the escandrias are truly elegant!

Ahaha..I spy Kaya in the background of one of the Mad Marta shots, ^_^.

P.S: glad you got the escandrias anyways!! They're well worth the pain!

P.P.S: OMG you have so many vibrant pairs of CLs in your shoe closet!! It's like a rainbow of shoesssss


----------



## **shoelover**

oh my... congrats on the new additions!


----------



## frick&frack

sweet girl, there's NO WAY you could possibly disappoint!!!  I can't tell you how much fun I had with my heart racing waiting for your next set of pics!  I love your taste, & thoroughly enjoy living vicariously through you!!!

you're both lucky.  it's a wonderful thing to see...thanks so much for sharing with us!



carlinha said:


> so much
> frick&frack[/B] - i hope i didn't disappoint!  it's so hard for me to pick a favorite, so i just won't!  i am definitely SOOOO lucky to have DH
> 
> *ayala* - fishnets make me feel so self-conscious!


^I can understand your feeling, but you live on the left coast now.  you can pull it off!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I just had a thought...what are you wearing for christmas???  I vote for the peace of shoes!  I think the stitching on the edge of the ruffle is turquoise, not green, but I still think they'd be perfect for christmas!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

carlinha said:


> thank you beauty!  i do tend to gravitate towards the more unique styles... but still not too over the top?  i dunno, not for me anyway!
> 
> the nail polish i have on is OPI Big Apple Red... i am originally from NY and moved to CA a few months ago... and i'm really homesick right now especially during the holidays.  so i wanted a piece of NY with me



Thanks for answering!! I'm on a hugeee nailpolish kick right now and I'm craving some new colors! I love OPI and red is always a sexy color for nails. 

Hope your move went well!! I'm sure you will make a fabulous impression on all the new people you meet with your sense of style  

I'm in medical school away from home too (you are a doctor, right? I'm glad to hear of another fashionista MD ) and I'm homesick as well.


----------



## mimi14

You absolutely kill me with your new additions each and every time!!! Congratulations on scoring some amazing new additions


----------



## needloub

Your new additions are stunning Carla!!  Those Mad Marta's make me


----------



## elfgirl

*Carla*! 

What beautiful additions! Congrats! I really love the Piece of Shoe color against your skin -- it just glows!


----------



## Popsicool

Wow carla that was well worth waiting for... The MMs look fierce on you and the Escandria... 

Congratulations & Merry Christmas!


----------



## carlinha

*roussel* - thanks babe, you know i love those bright colors!  i could stare at the shrine all day also!

*brintee* - come on in, i have room for you! 

*natassha* - you're the sweetest!  miss you!

*dani* - i was wondering which number you had!  between you, me and asha, we have about 1/3 of the champagne ones!

*5elle* - thank you dear, the escandrias make me die also

*panda* - i know you were mad at me for choosing the more impractical and painful shoe, but i hope you can understand why!!!  and you know i love rainbows!!!

thank you *shoelover*!

*frick&frack* - i haven't decided yet, but i was also leaning towards the peace of shoe!  stay tuned!

*JC* - yay!!  it's glad to see another MD fashionista on here!  good luck in medical school!

*mimi* - CPR CPR!!!

*needloub* - yeah those mad martas... i still can't believe them!!!! 

*elfgirl* - thank you, i really loved this color the best, and it looks like i chose the right one for my coloring!

*popsicool* - thank you and merry christmas also!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Holy Smokes *C*! What an amazing set of new additions!! 

The *Mad Martas* are so totally kick @$$!  I love the ostrich with the buckles, and I think you totally rock the fishnets. The *Bibis* are such a wonderful neutral color and I imagine the thicker heel makes them quite comfortable. I didn't really much care for the Bibi in suede, but the ostrich makes them dreamy!  The *Escandrias* are truly a work of art! The color is so rich, and each ruffle is hand sewn...WOW!  The *Peace of Shoes* are so special...the color way is sublime and the proceeds go to a good cause.  What a wonderful gift from DH for Christmas. 

The expression on Kaya's face is priceless! Did she got tired of "helping" mommy? My dog & cat are so helpful until the camera comes out...and then all of a sudden it's like they can't be bothered! 

Love the new additions, wear them in good health!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my! Amazing additions to an already amazing collection, Carla. I love them all! Congratulations!


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> hehe, having a little fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm not really a fishnets kind of girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this shot, do you see kaya stretching in the background?


 I really love these!  Your whole collection is stunning!


----------



## indi3r4

you never cease to amaze me!  everything is so beautiful Carla but that ostrich bibi stole my heart!! 
and what a wonderful DH!! i need him to teach my DH to do the same..


----------



## carlinha

rock_girl said:


> Holy Smokes *C*! What an amazing set of new additions!!
> 
> The *Mad Martas* are so totally kick @$$!  I love the ostrich with the buckles, and I think you totally rock the fishnets. The *Bibis* are such a wonderful neutral color and I imagine the thicker heel makes them quite comfortable. I didn't really much care for the Bibi in suede, but the ostrich makes them dreamy!  The *Escandrias* are truly a work of art! The color is so rich, and each ruffle is hand sewn...WOW!  The *Peace of Shoes* are so special...the color way is sublime and the proceeds go to a good cause. What a wonderful gift from DH for Christmas.
> 
> The expression on Kaya's face is priceless! Did she got tired of "helping" mommy? My dog & cat are so helpful until the camera comes out...and then all of a sudden it's like they can't be bothered!
> 
> Love the new additions, wear them in good health!



thanks *rock_girl*!!!  kaya gets tired now when the shoes come, she knows when there's a delivery guy at the door and i start going crazy, she just goes and leaves me alone!



BattyBugs said:


> Oh my! Amazing additions to an already amazing collection, Carla. I love them all! Congratulations!



thank you *batty*!



tigertrixie said:


> I really love these!  Your whole collection is stunning!



thanks *tigertrixie*!  i really love the mad martas too, they are so special.



indi3r4 said:


> you never cease to amaze me!  everything is so beautiful Carla but that ostrich bibi stole my heart!!
> and what a wonderful DH!! i need him to teach my DH to do the same..



thank you *indi3r4*!  the ostrich bibi are so much more amazing in person.  DH says he's writing a book for all the DBF, DF, DH out there... hope he does it soon cuz i'm sure it will be a best-seller... WITH THE WOMEN!!! :lolots:


----------



## clothingguru

SOOOOOOO AMAZING HOLY CRAP!  
The escandria's are TDF 3 times over!  AANDDD look sooo amazing on u!
The Mad MArtas are so HOT! i love them!!!!!!!
The bibi's look really good on you! 
And.....The peace of shoe..... SOOOO pretty on!!!!!! 
*CONGRATS!!!!!*


----------



## sophinette007

Amazing collection and gorgeous new adddition! I love your wedding dress and wedding shoes too, they are so perfect!Congrats!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous additions as usual, *c*! loving the mad martas with the fishnets! and the peace shoes are so special! the color looks amazing on you & how sweet of your DH to insist that you have them!


----------



## siserilla

Carla, I love all of your new additions!! Your whole collection is TDF!!! You also have a wonderful DH!


----------



## Melocoton

Amazing!!  I'm so loving the cranberry satin Escandria and the Peace of Shoe.  Beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

clothingguru said:


> SOOOOOOO AMAZING HOLY CRAP!
> The escandria's are TDF 3 times over!  AANDDD look sooo amazing on u!
> The Mad MArtas are so HOT! i love them!!!!!!!
> The bibi's look really good on you!
> And.....The peace of shoe..... SOOOO pretty on!!!!!!
> *CONGRATS!!!!!*



thank you *CG*!!!



sophinette007 said:


> Amazing collection and gorgeous new adddition! I love your wedding dress and wedding shoes too, they are so perfect!Congrats!!!!!



thanks *sophinette*.  i really need to update and post some of my wedding pics on this thread too.  thank you for reminding me!



surlygirl said:


> gorgeous additions as usual, *c*! loving the mad martas with the fishnets! and the peace shoes are so special! the color looks amazing on you & how sweet of your DH to insist that you have them!



thanks *surly*!



siserilla said:


> Carla, I love all of your new additions!! Your whole collection is TDF!!! You also have a wonderful DH!



thanks *siserilla*, DH is the best of them all!



Melocoton said:


> Amazing!!  I'm so loving the cranberry satin Escandria and the Peace of Shoe.  Beautiful!



thanks *melocoton*!  these 2 shoes are stunning works of art!


----------



## bornfree

I adore your collection! Absolutely wonderful additions and thanks for sharing the gorgeous pics! Major congrats gal!


----------



## ceseeber

just coming back to drool some more......


----------



## cts900

^^Hahahahahaha...that is_ exactly_ why I am here!!!!! Great minds .


----------



## BattyBugs

I had to come back for another look. So beautiful!


----------



## MadameElle

Just came back to look at the mad martas again.  But, I noticed you changed your av to the tsar (i think that's what its called).  Hmmmm, is this next on your list?


----------



## carlinha

thank you *bornfree*!!!

*cesee, cts, batty *and *madameelle*, you are welcome back anytime!  

*madameelle*, the shoes in my avatar are the same last/style as the Tsar, but these are a specially made shoe for Christina Aguilera in the movie Burlesque.  i would DIE for a pair...


----------



## Emily HC

*I am in shoe heavennn.....*


----------



## carlinha

Emily HC said:


> *I am in shoe heavennn.....*



thank you *emily*!  i am too!


----------



## stefvilla

What a sick collection- I'm only by pair #2!!!


----------



## Elise499

I love the last three pairs, the Bibi and Mad Marta are just amazing ! 
The Peace of Shoe are unique and look wonderful on you 
Congrats


----------



## Shainerocks

C, I had to come back to look at your new shoesies 
I love every single pair but my favorite are the Escandrias


----------



## regeens

*Shaine*, I'm with you. The *Escandaria* is my favourite. I have to say though, it was a tough choice. The Bibi came a close second to me. Wait, I meant the PoS. But wait, I also really really like the Mad Marta. I am hopeless. *Carlinha*, I blame you for my confusion.


----------



## kimberang

gawd, carla. the mad martas made my jaw drop. i love the champagne peace of shoes too. as always, your new reveal gave me goosebumps.


----------



## mimi14

carlinha said:


> *mimi* - CPR CPR!!!



CPR indeed. Killer! Gorgeousness.


----------



## tampura

Carlinha, you have amazing taste, and the most beautiful collection!!  Seriously, I could probably stare at your aptly named shoe shrine all day.

 Peace of Shoe!!!  -- My absolute fav.


----------



## carlinha

stefvilla said:


> What a sick collection- I'm only by pair #2!!!



thank you *stef*!  don't worry your collection will grow too i'm sure!



Elise499 said:


> I love the last three pairs, the Bibi and Mad Marta are just amazing !
> The Peace of Shoe are unique and look wonderful on you
> Congrats



thank you *elise*!  they are some of my most unique pairs to date



Shainerocks said:


> C, I had to come back to look at your new shoesies
> I love every single pair but my favorite are the Escandrias



girl, i dunno why you're not getting the escandria also!!!



regeens said:


> *Shaine*, I'm with you. The *Escandaria* is my favourite. I have to say though, it was a tough choice. The Bibi came a close second to me. Wait, I meant the PoS. But wait, I also really really like the Mad Marta. I am hopeless. *Carlinha*, I blame you for my confusion.



  it's a good confusion i hope!  i expect to see you have at least one of these soon!




kimberang said:


> gawd, carla. the mad martas made my jaw drop. i love the champagne peace of shoes too. as always, your new reveal gave me goosebumps.



thanks *kimberang*!



mimi14 said:


> CPR indeed. Killer! Gorgeousness.



*mimi*, we don't want any casualties now!!!



tampura said:


> Carlinha, you have amazing taste, and the most beautiful collection!!  Seriously, I could probably stare at your aptly named shoe shrine all day.
> 
> Peace of Shoe!!!  -- My absolute fav.



awww, thanks *tampura*, i love staring at the shrine too.  i feel very blessed indeed!


----------



## carlinha

as some of you may know, i got married recently, over 2 months ago... i did post some pics in some threads, but i wanted to include them here in my collection thread for completeness sake

the shoes of course louboutin, the precious* samira strass*, if you remember were an engagement present from then DF


----------



## carlinha

my beautiful wedding gown was called Irise, by RIVINI 





a close-up of the crystal detailing around the waistline, to match the shoes





and getting ready


----------



## carlinha

the setting was a traditional balinese gazebo on a clifftop overlooking the indian ocean
ayana resort & spa
bali, indonesia
9.28.10


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## Shainerocks

girl, i dunno why you're not getting the escandria also!!!


You know why...because I can't walk in them..:cry:


----------



## jeshika

*C*, what beautiful wedding pictures!!!!  you look absolutely gorgeous and happy!!! Congrats on your happily ever after!!!


----------



## icecreamom

The pictures of your wedding are breathtaking..


----------



## Vendrazi

Oh wow! Those pictures are beautiful! How absolutely lovely your wedding was! Though not as lovely as the bride!


----------



## BattyBugs

Carlinha, the Samira Strass are beautiful, but they were totally overshadowed by you on this day. You are so gorgeous & your wedding photos are lovely.


----------



## taydev

OMG!!! you're so beautiful carlinha! and congratulations! your wedding looked perfect.


----------



## carlinha

*shainerocks* who cares???  you can sit and look pretty in them!  

thank you *jeshika, icecreamom, vendrazi, batty and taydev*!  that is seriously so nice of you ladies to say that... it was my dream wedding, it was very small and intimate, just like i wanted it.  i did not want it to be a big hoopla, i just wanted it to be what DH and i dreamed of.


----------



## sunlit

What a stunning couple the two of you make. The photographs in the second to last set almost made me cry! I wish you a lifetime of happiness together .

On another note, I think the Escandria just stopped my heart!


----------



## MissPrivé

Wow!! Your wedding pics are amazing! It's looks like a real dream wedding...


----------



## Elise499

Your weddings pics are wonderful, it looks perfect !


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh my, you look absolutely gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing your beautiful wedding pictures - they are truly amazing!  Wishing you and your husband a lifetime of happiness!

PS I love your shoes too!


----------



## Miss_Q

Beautiful pictures C!! I am in love with your dress. It makes me want to get married again.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Wedding shots worthy of the most upscale bridal magazine- absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## japskivt

C! My love, I just went back a bunch of pages. I know I have been very MIA, but I love the new additions. I actually have never seen the Mad Marta before and I am in love with them. They are so killer! The Escandria are exquisite and I love the color combo on the Peace of Shoe. They all look fabulous on you.

I already told you that I think you made such a gorgeous bride and that your wedding looked perfect, but I really mean it. The Samira's and that dress are perfect together as are you and DH.


----------



## CelticLuv

carlinha said:


>



*Carlinha, OMG!!!*! These wedding pictures are absolutely STUNNING and the photography is AMAZING!!! Your wedding photographer did incredible work but it sure helped having 2 incredible subjects!
Simply beautiful!!!
Congratulations luv and I wish you a lifetime of happiness (and many more Louboutin's)


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Carlinha*, your wedding pics are stunning, and you were truly a gorgeous bride!  The wedding looked just perfect, and the two of you make a wonderful couple!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I was so not ready for this! Every single pair is dreamy!! I've fallen for the Mad Marta's because of you. Your collection is incredible!!

Ooh, I just saw your wedding pictures. Simply amazing!!!


----------



## carlinha

sunlit said:


> What a stunning couple the two of you make. The photographs in the second to last set almost made me cry! I wish you a lifetime of happiness together .
> 
> On another note, I think the Escandria just stopped my heart!



awww tears of joy i hope!  thank you *sunlit* for your well wishes, and yes the escandria are breathtaking




			
				MissPrivé;17357460 said:
			
		

> Wow!! Your wedding pics are amazing! It's looks like a real dream wedding...



thank you *missprive*, it was my dream wedding!



Elise499 said:


> Your weddings pics are wonderful, it looks perfect !



thank you *elise*!



inspiredgem said:


> Oh my, you look absolutely gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing your beautiful wedding pictures - they are truly amazing!  Wishing you and your husband a lifetime of happiness!
> 
> PS I love your shoes too!



thanks so much *inspiredgem*!  the shoes were awesome on the wedding day, very comfy


----------



## carlinha

Miss_Q said:


> Beautiful pictures C!! I am in love with your dress. It makes me want to get married again.



thanks *Miss_Q* i totally love my dress also, wish i could wear it again and again 



FullyLoaded said:


> Wedding shots worthy of the most upscale bridal magazine- absolutely gorgeous!



thanks so much *fullyloaded*, that is so flattering.  the photographers really were amazing, and the location was just stunning.  it would be impossible to take a bad photo there.



japskivt said:


> C! My love, I just went back a bunch of pages. I know I have been very MIA, but I love the new additions. I actually have never seen the Mad Marta before and I am in love with them. They are so killer! The Escandria are exquisite and I love the color combo on the Peace of Shoe. They all look fabulous on you.
> 
> I already told you that I think you made such a gorgeous bride and that your wedding looked perfect, but I really mean it. The Samira's and that dress are perfect together as are you and DH.



awww thanks *japs*!!!  miss seeing you around here, but i'm glad we are still in touch! 



CelticLuv said:


> *Carlinha, OMG!!!*! These wedding pictures are absolutely STUNNING and the photography is AMAZING!!! Your wedding photographer did incredible work but it sure helped having 2 incredible subjects!
> Simply beautiful!!!
> Congratulations luv and I wish you a lifetime of happiness (and many more Louboutin's)



thanks *celticluv*!  i loved the photographers they did a really amazing job.



LouboutinNerd said:


> *Carlinha*, your wedding pics are stunning, and you were truly a gorgeous bride!  The wedding looked just perfect, and the two of you make a wonderful couple!



thanks *louboutinnerd*!



KlassicKouture said:


> I was so not ready for this! Every single pair is dreamy!! I've fallen for the Mad Marta's because of you. Your collection is incredible!!
> 
> Ooh, I just saw your wedding pictures. Simply amazing!!!



thanks *KK*!  the mad marta is an amazing pair!  don't blame me if you end up with a pair


----------



## ashakes

I have told you before, but I love the additions!   My favorites are the Escandrias and the Peace of Shoe!  And, also your wedding photos are wonderful.  You can see how much you and Jason really love each other! Congrats again!


----------



## Indieana

Wow!! your wedding pics and shoes (all of them) are beautiful - congrats on your wedding


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you so much for sharing such beautiful pictures of a stunning wedding. The pics are out of this world. I sincerely wish you and DH a wonderful marriage. You look incredible!


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> I have told you before, but I love the additions!   My favorites are the Escandrias and the Peace of Shoe!  And, also your wedding photos are wonderful.  You can see how much you and Jason really love each other! Congrats again!



thanks so much *asha*!  i'm glad to be your Peace of Shoe twin!



Indieana said:


> Wow!! your wedding pics and shoes (all of them) are beautiful - congrats on your wedding



thanks *indieana*!



**shoelover** said:


> thank you so much for sharing such beautiful pictures of a stunning wedding. The pics are out of this world. I sincerely wish you and DH a wonderful marriage. You look incredible!



thank you *shoelover*!  the photographer, hair & makeup and bali scenery have a lot to do with the photos looking that way!


----------



## carlinha

a dear friend of mine who is debating between the black nappa *MBB* versus the *Mad Marta *wondered what the difference was between the cuts... so i took some side by side photos.  i thought it may be useful for those of you who are wondering the same thing.

the *Mad Marta* are lower cut around the ankle... AND remember for sizing, it is NOT the same as the MBB...
the MBB run big and i had to size DOWN 1/2 size
the MM run small and i had to size UP 1/2 size













and because i was bored... 
*"too many shoes, not enough paws"*





*"im too sexy for my CLs"*


----------



## laurenam

^:lolots:
LMFAO! I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Aiiiiiiii Kaya so Hot ! What do you think Boomer ?






 he he he I  Kaya and I like to have some Mad Marta's too !
Carlinha sooooooooooooo cool !!


----------



## 9distelle

Congrats for your wedding day and the shots that are really stunning *carlinha*!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

and because i was bored... 
*"too many shoes, not enough paws"*


*"im too sexy for my CLs"*






  awesome shot!


----------



## Ayala

Best Dressed Puppy Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Carla I loved your wedding photos so much I shared them with my mom and DBf.  It's rare to see people that blissfully happy.  

PS: I love the orchid runner.  Was that lose flowers or were they strung together with some invisible thread/fishing line?


----------



## carlinha

*laurenam, dani, shoelover and ayala*, my baby kaya is such a ham, and such a good girl... she is so patient and let's me do whatever i want!  :lolots:  poor baby!

 *9distelle* and *ayala* for the lovely comments on my wedding photos.  it was such a great day!  

*ayala*, the runner was actually frangipanis and it was loosely strewn on the floor... but they put soooo much that it was hard to mess them up!


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:


> *ayala*, the runner was actually frangipanis and it was loosely strewn on the floor... but they put soooo much that it was hard to mess them up!



Thank you C!  I'm absolutely in awe and in love with that idea.  I think I may need to use it...eventually...


----------



## erinmiyu

your dog shoe shot!!!! so much fun. love it *carlinha*!

the wedding pictures are beyond gorgeous! it looks like it was a magical day


----------



## MBKitty

Gorgeous wedding pictures! You look lovely and most importantly, happy!

I have a question, did you have to have a legal ceremony in California? We looked at getting married in Bali at one point and we were told at the time that it wasn't legally binding.  We ended up having our destination wedding in the Dominican Republic and honeymooning in the Maldives to avoid having two wedding dates.

I especially loved the sunset photos, how romantic!!!! I wish you a long and joyous marriage.  It is the greatest adventure I've had so far and I wish you the same properity!


----------



## jenayb

Omg your wedding pictures are just amazing. You two look so very happy. Congratulations!


----------



## carlinha

Ayala said:


> Thank you C!  I'm absolutely in awe and in love with that idea.  I think I may need to use it...eventually...



yeah definitely, it was amazing, you should do it *ayala*!  could the wedding date be possibly coming soon?



erinmiyu said:


> your dog shoe shot!!!! so much fun. love it *carlinha*!
> 
> the wedding pictures are beyond gorgeous! it looks like it was a magical day



thanks so much *erin*!  kaya is so patient with me.... and the wedding was magical indeed!



MBKitty said:


> Gorgeous wedding pictures! You look lovely and most importantly, happy!
> 
> I have a question, did you have to have a legal ceremony in California? We looked at getting married in Bali at one point and we were told at the time that it wasn't legally binding.  We ended up having our destination wedding in the Dominican Republic and honeymooning in the Maldives to avoid having two wedding dates.
> 
> I especially loved the sunset photos, how romantic!!!! I wish you a long and joyous marriage.  It is the greatest adventure I've had so far and I wish you the same properity!



thank you so much *MBKitty*!  yes we did get our marriage certificate here in the US cuz we didn't wanna go through the hassle of getting a legal wedding in Bali, and then possibly worrying that it may not be recognized here in the US.

maldives!!!  so jealous!  it's definitely on our list of places to go.  how was it?

i wish you the same in your marriage!!!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Omg your wedding pictures are just amazing. You two look so very happy. Congratulations!



thanks so much *jenay*!!!  i feel so blessed to have found my DH!


----------



## BattyBugs

Kaya is such a doll baby. I had to check back and make sure I had commented on your gorgeous wedding photos. I had, but will say again that you are so gorgeous and the photos are fabulous.


----------



## Ayala

carlinha said:


> yeah definitely, it was amazing, you should do it *ayala*!  could the wedding date be possibly coming soon?



I wish, but I still have a year and a half of school, then the bar, then trying to find a job...and that doesn't even cover his to-do list.  I do, however, keep hinting at my wedding shoe, lol...can't blame a girl for trying.


----------



## stefvilla

Amazing collection!!!! Hopefully one day I'll have one like yours!


----------



## TYRA187

LOVEEEEEE your Loubie collection and you look stunning on your Wedding Day! Congrats!!! Your rings are LOVELY! Is the diamond on your engagement ring an emerald cut?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG, Carla, what a gorgeous bride!! Thank you for sharing your stunning wedding photos- it looks like it was the perfect day!! I know the wedding was a while ago, but HUGE congrats again!!  

And i loveeee that pic of kaya!! SO cute.


----------



## carlinha

BattyBugs said:


> Kaya is such a doll baby. I had to check back and make sure I had commented on your gorgeous wedding photos. I had, but will say again that you are so gorgeous and the photos are fabulous.



thank you again *batty* 



Ayala said:


> I wish, but I still have a year and a half of school, then the bar, then trying to find a job...and that doesn't even cover his to-do list.  I do, however, keep hinting at my wedding shoe, lol...can't blame a girl for trying.



oh i hear ya *ayala*!  it took me a long time to even get on the marriage track cuz of med school, residency, etc!  good luck with everything!



stefvilla said:


> Amazing collection!!!! Hopefully one day I'll have one like yours!



thanks *stefvilla*, i am sure you will!



TYRA187 said:


> LOVEEEEEE your Loubie collection and you look stunning on your Wedding Day! Congrats!!! Your rings are LOVELY! Is the diamond on your engagement ring an emerald cut?



thank you *tyra*, yes my engagement ring is an emerald cut solitaite   my dream ring!  he did good, without my help at all!



louboutinlawyer said:


> OMG, Carla, what a gorgeous bride!! Thank you for sharing your stunning wedding photos- it looks like it was the perfect day!! I know the wedding was a while ago, but HUGE congrats again!!
> 
> And i loveeee that pic of kaya!! SO cute.



thanks *LL*!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Love u taste carla ..
But i have noticrd that all the 4 pairs look brand new !
Didn't you wear them yet?


----------



## natassha68

God how I LOVE your wedding pics, I could just stare at them all day , I hope you are settling in nicely !!  x


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Love u taste carla ..
> But i have noticrd that all the 4 pairs look brand new !
> Didn't you wear them yet?



thanks *seductive*!  i do wear them, especially the MBB, but they have red vibram soles so that's why they still look red in the pics.  i've also worn the ulona a few times also but they have a vibram also.  the Mad Marta and Amber Volcano strass were very recent purchases and have only been worn once, and for some reason, the red soles were not scratched badly!



natassha68 said:


> God how I LOVE your wedding pics, I could just stare at them all day , I hope you are settling in nicely !!  x



thanks love!!!!  CA is OK... i do miss NY terribly though (but not the cold!)


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> thanks *seductive*!  i do wear them, especially the MBB, but they have red vibram soles so that's why they still look red in the pics.  i've also worn the ulona a few times also but they have a vibram also.  the Mad Marta and Amber Volcano strass were very recent purchases and have only been worn once, and for some reason, the red soles were not scratched badly!
> !)



I see, whats if you wanna take the Vibram sole off.. will it affect the original sole?


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I see, whats if you wanna take the Vibram sole off.. will it affect the original sole?



yeah in order for them to place the vibram soles, they shave off part of the red sole anyway (that's why some people wear theirs down before getting them put on)....


----------



## missgiannina

OMG!!! your wedding looks like a fairy tale...super super gorgeous!...you looked stunning and the surroundings looked like a dream! the sunsent photos are beautiful!
amazingly elegant!


----------



## missgiannina

carlinha said:


> yeah in order for them to place the vibram soles, they shave off part of the red sole anyway (that's why some people wear theirs down before getting them put on)....



your vibram soles look like a perfect match...where in nyc did you go?


----------



## natassha68

aaawwwww  Im sure it misses you too, but true, be happy with the weather you are having !!





carlinha said:


> thanks *seductive*!  i do wear them, especially the MBB, but they have red vibram soles so that's why they still look red in the pics.  i've also worn the ulona a few times also but they have a vibram also.  the Mad Marta and Amber Volcano strass were very recent purchases and have only been worn once, and for some reason, the red soles were not scratched badly!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks love!!!!  CA is OK... i do miss NY terribly though (but not the cold!)


----------



## weB3now

Your wedding pictures are SOOO beautiful, and you both look so in love and happy!  I wish you all the best!!


----------



## Miss T.

I came back to admire your collection again, you have great taste! Love your newest additions. 

And huge congrats on the wedding, you both look so happy!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> as some of you may know, i got married recently, over 2 months ago... i did post some pics in some threads, but i wanted to include them here in my collection thread for completeness sake
> 
> the shoes of course louboutin, the precious* samira strass*, if you remember were an engagement present from then DF





carlinha said:


> my beautiful wedding gown was called Irise, by RIVINI
> 
> a close-up of the crystal detailing around the waistline, to match the shoes
> 
> and getting ready



thank you for sharing these touchingly beautiful photos!!!  your shoes were the perfect accent for the perfect dress, the perfect day, the perfect bride.  I wish you a lifetime of love & fulfilling companionship


----------



## frick&frack

:lolots: my boys would NEVER stay still long enough for that...so cute!!!



carlinha said:


> and because i was bored...
> *"too many shoes, not enough paws"*
> 
> *"im too sexy for my CLs"*


----------



## lulabee

*C*, Your wedding photos are just beyond words! You look stunning my love! The new shoesies??? Sorry but modelling wise..you don't hold a candle to Kaya!


----------



## regeens

^ROFL!!!! Harharhar! *Carlinha*, I'll have to agree with *lula*. Kaya is the top shoe model in your family! Hands down, or should I say, paws down.


----------



## elitebysl

you have an amazing collection....wow!!


----------



## calisurf

Carlinha - so many gorgeous shoes!!!  And your wedding pics 

  Congratulations!!!


----------



## carlinha

missgiannina said:


> OMG!!! your wedding looks like a fairy tale...super super gorgeous!...you looked stunning and the surroundings looked like a dream! the sunsent photos are beautiful!
> amazingly elegant!





missgiannina said:


> your vibram soles look like a perfect match...where in nyc did you go?



thank you *missgiannina*!  for my red vibrams, i bought them on ebay from panrixx, and then brought them to my local cobbler in mineola, NY (a tiny hole in the wall place, but he is awesome!)



natassha68 said:


> aaawwwww Im sure it misses you too, but true, be happy with the weather you are having !!



i am glad it's not snowing, but it's still cold (although not as cold) and raining almost every day... i haven't seen the sun in days now 



weB3now said:


> Your wedding pictures are SOOO beautiful, and you both look so in love and happy!  I wish you all the best!!



thanks *web*!



Miss T. said:


> I came back to admire your collection again, you have great taste! Love your newest additions.
> 
> And huge congrats on the wedding, you both look so happy!



thank you so much *Miss T*!



frick&frack said:


> thank you for sharing these touchingly beautiful photos!!!  your shoes were the perfect accent for the perfect dress, the perfect day, the perfect bride.  I wish you a lifetime of love & fulfilling companionship





frick&frack said:


> :lolots: my boys would NEVER stay still long enough for that...so cute!!!



thanks *F&F*!  hahahaha yes kaya is amazingly patient with me! 



lulabee said:


> *C*, Your wedding photos are just beyond words! You look stunning my love! The new shoesies??? Sorry but modelling wise..you don't hold a candle to Kaya!



:lolots: you are ABSOLUTELY right *lula*, kaya is the best shoe model in the house!



regeens said:


> ^ROFL!!!! Harharhar! *Carlinha*, I'll have to agree with *lula*. Kaya is the top shoe model in your family! Hands down, or should I say, paws down.



:lolots:  agreed *R*!


----------



## carlinha

elitebysl said:


> you have an amazing collection....wow!!



thanks so much *elitebysl*!  remember, it always starts with just one.



calisurf said:


> Carlinha - so many gorgeous shoes!!!  And your wedding pics
> 
> Congratulations!!!



thanks *cali*!


----------



## Dessye

The Peace of Shoe......<thud><falls on floor>

And the Mad Marta are really super super hot! I have my eye on them, as well as many, many others from spring '11  Girl, you have awesome , awesome taste. I'd love to see you model the Cobra Toutenkaboucle (hint,hint)

Congrats on your new acquisitions!

Oh yes, and lovin' your new McQueen bejewed clutch!

EDIT: Forgot to mention how stunning your wedding photos are.  The ones with you and Jason up close are so romantic and loving <melt>.


----------



## Luv n bags

Oh wow, I totally missed your wedding pictures.  So, so, so beautiful!


----------



## *MJ*

Love the wedding photos!! So beautiful!! And all of your new additions are AMAZING!!! Congrats on your gorgeous collection, and most of all on your wedding!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thanks for sharing your wedding pics Carlina one of the hottest brides ever!  you look so beautiful and everything looks perfect :sunnies I would love to visit that resort one day


----------



## frick&frack

what did you end up wearing for christmas?????


----------



## fashionISLyfe

Such a great collection. Im only on my 4th pair. Can't wait to have a collection this large


----------



## neobaglover

Your collection is to die for!  Congratulations on your wedding and may you have an excellent marriage!



carlinha said:


> *AND THE GROUP SHOT* (my studded flip flops are missing here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME SHARE!!!  now i have to go eat dinner or else DH will kill me... will be back in a little bit to thank everyone individually and answer any questions!


----------



## neobaglover

carlinha said:


> hehe, having a little fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm not really a fishnets kind of girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this shot, do you see kaya stretching in the background?



WOWZA!  now that's sexy!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> The Peace of Shoe......<thud><falls on floor>
> 
> And the Mad Marta are really super super hot! I have my eye on them, as well as many, many others from spring '11  Girl, you have awesome , awesome taste. I'd love to see you model the Cobra Toutenkaboucle (hint,hint)
> 
> Congrats on your new acquisitions!
> 
> Oh yes, and lovin' your new McQueen bejewed clutch!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention how stunning your wedding photos are.  The ones with you and Jason up close are so romantic and loving <melt>.



thanks so much *dessye*!  i agree the toutenkaboucle are hot, but not on my list sadly... i have to narrow it down!



tigertrixie said:


> Oh wow, I totally missed your wedding pictures.  So, so, so beautiful!



thanks *tigertrixie*!



*MJ* said:


> Love the wedding photos!! So beautiful!! And all of your new additions are AMAZING!!! Congrats on your gorgeous collection, and most of all on your wedding!!



thank you *MJ*!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thanks for sharing your wedding pics Carlina one of the hottest brides ever!  you look so beautiful and everything looks perfect :sunnies I would love to visit that resort one day



thank you beautiful *a*!!!  you definitely need to go to that resort, it was amazing!



frick&frack said:


> what did you end up wearing for christmas?????



sadly *F&F*, i was on call all of xmas week, so i was in the hospital in scrubs and dansko clogs 



fashionISLyfe said:


> Such a great collection. Im only on my 4th pair. Can't wait to have a collection this large



thank you *fashion*!  you have to start somewhere, i started with just 1 also!



neobaglover said:


> Your collection is to die for!  Congratulations on your wedding and may you have an excellent marriage!





neobaglover said:


> WOWZA!  now that's sexy!



thanks *neobaglover*!


----------



## carlinha

time for an update!!!  i hope someone is here 

first, let's say goodbye to 2 beautiful pairs that i let go of:

*coral patent bananas* - i kinda fell out of love with the banana style...





*ulona* - loved these, but they were so narrow and cut up the back of my heels like crazy, and i couldn't put heel grips cuz that's where the zipper was... so with a sad heart i had to let them go... no sense holding onto a pair of shoes that make your feet bleed


----------



## carlinha

first up, an amazing pair of shoes that i originally was not crazy about, but then seeing *CG* and *jeshika's* pics put me over the edge... still, the retail price was not worth it for me... but when i found them on sale, it was a no-brainer!

the sleeper hit, *Black python frutti frutti*!!!   these look so much better on.  and what's not to love?  i adore python, lace and leopard print!  3 in 1!

special thank you to *alice1979* for helping me find these!


----------



## carlinha

kaya in on the action, as usual


----------



## jenayb

Oh I love the Frutti!!!!


----------



## carlinha

next up, an oldie but my UHG... i had given up on finding these, so when *brintee* alerted me they were on ebay, i nearly died!  there was no BIN, so i immediately messaged the seller, who was so accomodating!  a few hours later, they were mine!  

the super sexy *black patent castillana*... another dream come true!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *brintee* :kiss:


----------



## carlinha

next is a super rare pair... i couldn't believe my eyes when i saw them, again thanks to *brintee* for letting me know about them!!!  and to *butterfly* 

*blue jean lizard miss money penny*


----------



## carlinha

next... this shoe has been a saga.  this is a Fall 2009 pair, and when i originally saw a photo of them, in the HP and SP style, it was via iphone that my SA took... it looked very dark, so i passed on them.  fast forward a few months later, CCKL purchased a pair, and when i saw the true beauty of the color, i could have killed my SA!  i hunted for the HP or SP, but unfortunately they were all sold out in my size... i knew this particular style existed for a long time, but i was not the biggest fan of the closed toe... but when i found out they were on sale, and still available in my size, i knew it was meant to be...


----------



## carlinha

at long last, my *Jeans ostrich ron ron* 
i was finally sold on how comfy this style was after wearing my samira strass on my wedding day and not feeling any pain or discomfort AT ALL!


----------



## BijouBleu

Fantastic additions! You make the Fruttis come alive! I've never given them much thought! There's a magical thing about a shoe meeting the right foot! The Miss MP 

ETA: The ostrich ron rons are to die! Love the blue!


----------



## carlinha

this color, i have no words!!!


----------



## carlinha

my last CL reveal for the night... any guesses?


----------



## BijouBleu

something batik?


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Oh I love the Frutti!!!!



thank you *jenay*!  i love it too!!!



BijouBleu said:


> Fantastic additions! You make the Fruttis come alive! I've never given them much thought! There's a magical thing about a shoe meeting the right foot! The Miss MP
> 
> ETA: The ostrich ron rons are to die! Love the blue!



thanks *bijoubleu*!  these 2 blues are just awesome!!!  the fruttis were a pair that grew on me over time also!


----------



## carlinha

BijouBleu said:


> something batik?



*LADY PEEP PYTHON BATIK!!!!*


----------



## carlinha

kaya checking the goods out





i think it passed the inspection!


----------



## 9distelle

Congrats *carlinha* for your new additions!!!  
They look all great on you!
Ohhhhhh, The Lady Peep that are on my avatar... 
We are shoe twins I have LP black patent with red tips


----------



## BijouBleu

What a finish, I honestly feel like I just run a 5K, a little out of breath and the adrenalin is on  Fantastic additions *C*. Lady......peep.....python......batik FTW!

For the record - stunning!


----------



## carlinha

a side by side comparison of the 2 "blue jeans" exotics... the lizard is a lot paler than the ostrich






the pythons





and a few other non-CL obsessions - AMQ 
queen byzantine skull clutch & aviators


----------



## carlinha

my small family of skull clutches





CL + AMQ + doggies =


----------



## BijouBleu

Just for um.....reference, where do you find yourself using your fabulous AMQ clutch the most? Functions, dinner out?


----------



## carlinha

an outfit pic for the holidays





a cute little stocking stuffer from DH, how apropos 





and will finally leave you for tonight with this *"i'm a Loubi angel "*


----------



## **shoelover**

...perfection!  congrats on the new additions! The AMQ  is divine!


----------



## carlinha

9distelle said:


> Congrats *carlinha* for your new additions!!!
> They look all great on you!
> Ohhhhhh, The Lady Peep that are on my avatar...



thanks *9distelle*!  you need the lady peep python batik!!!



BijouBleu said:


> What a finish, I honestly feel like I just run a 5K, a little out of breath and the adrenalin is on  Fantastic additions *C*. Lady......peep.....python......batik FTW!
> 
> For the record - stunning!





BijouBleu said:


> Just for um.....reference, where do you find yourself using your fabulous AMQ clutch the most? Functions, dinner out?



thanks again *bijou*!  i wear my AMQ clutches everywhere, not just for special occasions... i bring them to the grocery store, running errands, going out, special events, etc etc!!!  really really love them soooo much!


----------



## carlinha

**shoelover** said:


> ...perfection!  congrats on the new additions! The AMQ  is divine!



thanks *shoelover*!  AMQ is addicting!!!


----------



## bling*lover

*OH MY GOOD LORD CARLINHA*  When you update you really UPDATE! All your new additions are fantastic, but I have to say my fav would be your blue jean miss money penny and Batik LP's they are both amazing! Congrats!

P.S Your amber's go perfectly with your white dress!


----------



## maianh_8686

I love love love love every single item of your new additions    esp. the *Blue Ostrich Ron Ron* and *AMQ clutch*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So amazing!!!!


----------



## medicbean

gorgeous additions! i love the batik ronrons!!


----------



## regeens

I.CANNOT.DO.THIS. Beautful shoe overload! Ackkkk! Each so special in its own way. They're all gorg *Carlinha*! I have a special place in my heart for the Ostrich Ronrons and the Blue Jean MP pair is one of my favorites. But I have to say, Kaya makes all of them pale in comparison. Love!!!! Loubi Angel indeed!


----------



## sakura

Love, love,  the new additions *C*!  Don't ask me to pick a favorite! 

Thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Wow!  Each and every addition are amazing!  They all took my breath away!  Congrats on each one, especially the Castillanas!


----------



## Chins4

As usual your new additions take my breath away  Congrats!


----------



## phiphi

(hi kaya! waves!)

*C* - wow wow wow .. each pair stunning and unique. so happy that you found your HGs as well!! congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh em geeeeeeeee, wow you really outdid yourself *C.* I am so jelly!


----------



## rdgldy

I just have no words .......................

I am so happy you found your castallanas and your lizard MMPs.  
The batik LPs and the fruiti fruitis are wonderful, 
and the ron rons are the most fabulous color ostrich.  
I can kick myself for not trying harder to reach the UK to
 try and find my size:cry:


----------



## ellelee

You have an amazing collection 
I absolutely love the ron rons!


----------



## ceseeber

OMG! Shut the front door, the back door and the garage door!

Your new haul is insane and I'm ridiculously in love with th blue Jean lizard miss money penny!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> first up, an amazing pair of shoes that i originally was not crazy about, but then seeing *CG* and *jeshika's* pics put me over the edge... still, the retail price was not worth it for me... but when i found them on sale, it was a no-brainer!
> 
> the sleeper hit, *Black python frutti frutti*!!!   these look so much better on.  and what's not to love?  i adore python, lace and leopard print!  3 in 1!


^when I first saw these, I thought of you!!!  they're meant for you!  so glad you warmed up to them.




carlinha said:


> next up, an oldie but my UHG... i had given up on finding these, so when *brintee* alerted me they were on ebay, i nearly died!  there was no BIN, so i immediately messaged the seller, who was so accomodating!  a few hours later, they were mine!
> 
> the super sexy *black patent castillana*... another dream come true!


^love this style!  they look fantastic in patent!




carlinha said:


> next is a super rare pair... i couldn't believe my eyes when i saw them, again thanks to *brintee* for letting me know about them!!!  and to *butterfly*
> 
> *blue jean lizard miss money penny*


^another beautiful addition to your collection!  congratulations on finding them!




carlinha said:


> at long last, my *Jeans ostrich ron ron*
> i was finally sold on how comfy this style was after wearing my samira strass on my wedding day and not feeling any pain or discomfort AT ALL!


^gorgeous color!!!




carlinha said:


> *LADY PEEP PYTHON BATIK!!!!*


^absolutely stunning!!!!!




love your new additions!  thanks for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> sadly *F&F*, i was on call all of xmas week, so i was in the hospital in scrubs and dansko clogs



that SUCKS!!!  don't they know you have new shoes that need to be worn???  

well, then...what did you wear for new year's?  hehe


----------



## indypup

YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR UHG!  Yay!   I think the black patent is absolutely perfect on you!

 over the rest.  I have no words.


----------



## jancedtif

*C*  I'm so glad you found your lovely castillanas!!  Your Miss Money Pennys are gorgeous and so are your Ron Rons and frutti fruttis and Batiks!!!   I love the McQueen clutch and sunnies!  You are super chic!!!


----------



## SassySarah

Wow carla I love each and every addition as always!  The tutti fruittis and the LP Batik OMG


----------



## meaghan<3

*C*, Congratulations on all of your new pairs!!  They are all so beautiful and special in their own ways!  You have an amazing collection!


----------



## needloub

You never disappoint with your reveals *C*!!  So happy that you finally found your UHG's and those black patent Castillana's are a beauty!  Your Batik's actually made me gasp and your other beauties...the colors are TDF!


----------



## brintee

*C*, seriously, I cant take this anymore.  Your collection is just unbelievable. Everything suits you perfectly and im so glad I could help find you some of your UHGs. They were made for you, after all.  Congrats sweets!


----------



## cts900

This is overwhelming.  All of your new addictions are so special, so exciting, so fun, so very YOU!  It is impossible to choose a favorite but I have to admit that I think your 2 "blue jeans" exotics look incredible with your tattoo.  I mean, truly, amazing.  Love all of the skulls also!


----------



## jeshika

o wow, C, what fabulous additions! when i saw that your thread was bumped... i knew there were new goodies to be had but BOY, i wasn't prepared for all this gorgeousness!!!!

YAYAYAYAYAY Fruitti Fruitti twins!  they look great on you! and the castellanas!!!!  those lady peep batiks are spectacular! i wasn't 100% sold on it till i saw them on you!!!!  o wow, your louby closet must be exploding right now! so jealous!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow those Frutti Frutti really look great on! And congrats on your UHG  That lizard looks amazing in blue jean!

Those Ostrich Ron Rons are TDF! How did you find a Fall 2009 shoe on sale now, if you don't mind me asking?

Batik Lady Peeps are INSANE!

Great new additions!

That stocking stuffer made me


----------



## cts900

cts900 said:


> This is overwhelming.  All of your new *addictions* are so special, so exciting, so fun, so very YOU!  It is impossible to choose a favorite but I have to admit that I think your 2 "blue jeans" exotics look incredible with your tattoo.  I mean, truly, amazing.  Love all of the skulls also!



lol.  I meant _additions_....but addictions probably works just fine also!


----------



## carlinha

bling*lover said:


> *OH MY GOOD LORD CARLINHA*  When you update you really UPDATE! All your new additions are fantastic, but I have to say my fav would be your blue jean miss money penny and Batik LP's they are both amazing! Congrats!
> 
> P.S Your amber's go perfectly with your white dress!



thank you *bling*lover*!!!  it's so hard for me to pick a favorite too!  i just love them all!



maianh_8686 said:


> I love love love love every single item of your new additions esp. the *Blue Ostrich Ron Ron* and *AMQ clutch*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So amazing!!!!



thanks *maianh*!!  



medicbean said:


> gorgeous additions! i love the batik ronrons!!



thanks *medicbean*... i actually have the batik lady peeps though, and jean ostrich ron rons 



regeens said:


> I.CANNOT.DO.THIS. Beautful shoe overload! Ackkkk! Each so special in its own way. They're all gorg *Carlinha*! I have a special place in my heart for the Ostrich Ronrons and the Blue Jean MP pair is one of my favorites. But I have to say, Kaya makes all of them pale in comparison. Love!!!! Loubi Angel indeed!



thanks *R*!!  kaya is the queen of all!  i know you know the true beauty of the jean ostrich!  so happy we could be shoe twins with these!



sakura said:


> Love, love,  the new additions *C*!  Don't ask me to pick a favorite!
> 
> Thanks for all the eye candy!



thanks so much *sakura*!  good to see you on here too, it has been a long time!



LavenderIce said:


> Wow!  Each and every addition are amazing!  They all took my breath away!  Congrats on each one, especially the Castillanas!



thank you *lav*, you know the specialness of the oldies!



Chins4 said:


> As usual your new additions take my breath away  Congrats!



thanks *chins*!


----------



## carlinha

phiphi said:


> (hi kaya! waves!)
> 
> *C* - wow wow wow .. each pair stunning and unique. so happy that you found your HGs as well!! congrats!



thanks *phiphi*!  i guess never give up because miracles do happen!
*kaya waves her paw back*



Dukeprincess said:


> Oh em geeeeeeeee, wow you really outdid yourself *C.* I am so jelly!



thanks *duke*!  don't be jelly please!!!



rdgldy said:


> I just have no words .......................
> 
> I am so happy you found your castallanas and your lizard MMPs.
> The batik LPs and the fruiti fruitis are wonderful,
> and the ron rons are the most fabulous color ostrich.
> I can kick myself for not trying harder to reach the UK to
> try and find my size:cry:



thanks *L*!  i'm so sad you weren't able to get a pair of jean ostrich!!!  let's not give up yet!!!



ellelee said:


> You have an amazing collection
> I absolutely love the ron rons!



thanks *ellelee*!  the ron rons are so comfy and special!



ceseeber said:


> OMG! Shut the front door, the back door and the garage door!
> 
> Your new haul is insane and I'm ridiculously in love with th blue Jean lizard miss money penny!



thanks *cesee*!  we are blue jean lizard twins   which reminds me, when are you revealing???



frick&frack said:


> that SUCKS!!!  don't they know you have new shoes that need to be worn???
> 
> well, then...what did you wear for new year's?  hehe



thanks *F&F*!  yeah well the holidays sucked this year... i was working on NYE weekend also, so i didn't go out... the only time i went out was for a xmas party and i wore my amber strass cuz it was raining... haven't worn my beautiful new dressy satin shoes yet!


----------



## rock_girl

C - Congrats on the new additions!    The Castillana still makes my  swoon.  The Fruti and Batik LP look like so much fun!  I  the python and ostrich... such differences in tone and saturation.  The AMQ Byzantine is _*TDF*_!!!

Kaya is such a good helper!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR UHG!  Yay!   I think the black patent is absolutely perfect on you!
> 
> over the rest.  I have no words.



thanks *indy*!!  the red patent ones were my first choice, but in a way the black patent is nice cuz it's a great contrast with the red sole!



jancedtif said:


> *C*  I'm so glad you found your lovely castillanas!!  Your Miss Money Pennys are gorgeous and so are your Ron Rons and frutti fruttis and Batiks!!!   I love the McQueen clutch and sunnies!  You are super chic!!!



thanks *jan*!!



SassySarah said:


> Wow carla I love each and every addition as always!  The tutti fruittis and the LP Batik OMG



thank you *sassy*!  so, have you decided on your wedding shoes yet? 



meaghan<3 said:


> *C*, Congratulations on all of your new pairs!!  They are all so beautiful and special in their own ways!  You have an amazing collection!



thanks *meaghan*!



needloub said:


> You never disappoint with your reveals *C*!!  So happy that you finally found your UHG's and those black patent Castillana's are a beauty!  Your Batik's actually made me gasp and your other beauties...the colors are TDF!



thanks *needloub*!  the castillanas have been a long time dream, i can't believe they are finally mine!  and the LP python batik made me gasp also!



brintee said:


> *C*, seriously, I cant take this anymore.  Your collection is just unbelievable. Everything suits you perfectly and im so glad I could help find you some of your UHGs. They were made for you, after all. Congrats sweets!



 *B*!!!  you have been my shoe angel!



cts900 said:


> This is overwhelming.  All of your new addictions are so special, so exciting, so fun, so very YOU!  It is impossible to choose a favorite but I have to admit that I think your 2 "blue jeans" exotics look incredible with your tattoo.  I mean, truly, amazing.  Love all of the skulls also!



thanks *cts*!  the blue jeans do look great with the tat   it was meant to be!



jeshika said:


> o wow, C, what fabulous additions! when i saw that your thread was bumped... i knew there were new goodies to be had but BOY, i wasn't prepared for all this gorgeousness!!!!
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAY Fruitti Fruitti twins!  they look great on you! and the castellanas!!!!  those lady peep batiks are spectacular! i wasn't 100% sold on it till i saw them on you!!!! o wow, your louby closet must be exploding right now! so jealous!!!!!



thanks *jeshika*!  you naughty enabler you!!!  if you weren't sold on the python batik, you just have to see them in real life... and pick the style which works best for you!


----------



## carlinha

aoqtpi said:


> Wow those Frutti Frutti really look great on! And congrats on your UHG. That lizard looks amazing in blue jean!
> 
> Those Ostrich Ron Rons are TDF! How did you find a Fall 2009 shoe on sale now, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Batik Lady Peeps are INSANE!
> 
> Great new additions!
> 
> That stocking stuffer made me



thanks *aoqtpi*!  well, the ostrich ron rons are on sale at the UK boutiques this season... i guess the main office decided to put them on the sale list to clear out their inventory.



cts900 said:


> lol.  I meant _additions_....but addictions probably works just fine also!



BAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!  addictions are quite appropriate :lolots::lolots::lolots:



rock_girl said:


> C - Congrats on the new additions!    The Castillana still makes my  swoon.  The Fruti and Batik LP look like so much fun!  I  the python and ostrich... such differences in tone and saturation.  The AMQ Byzantine is _*TDF*_!!!
> 
> Kaya is such a good helper!  Thanks for sharing!!



thanks *S*!!!  you know i am a sucker for exotics!  and colors


----------



## medicbean

LOL - i clearly love them both! i think i joined the 2 pairs!


----------



## iimewii

*carlinha*- I love every new additional pairs you have especially your UHG!! Congrads!!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

OMG the whole reveal is amazing but those batik peeps are out of this world...congrats


----------



## indi3r4

oh my gawd!!  
you did it again C.. you never cease to amaze me!! your additions are absolutely amazing as your collection is one of the best!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> thanks *F&F*!  yeah well the holidays sucked this year... i was working on NYE weekend also, so i didn't go out... the only time i went out was for a xmas party and i wore my amber strass cuz it was raining... haven't worn my beautiful new dressy satin shoes yet!



what what WHAT?????????? (think kyle's mom on south park )  all the medical people I know work EITHER christmas or NYE...that is NOT FAIR!!!  I'm so sorry your holiday week sucked (mine did too BTW).

  you haven't gotten to wear the satin yet???  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE UNIVERSE?????  I'm hoping they'll be your valentine's shoes then


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> first, let's say goodbye to 2 beautiful pairs that i let go of:
> 
> *coral patent bananas* - i kinda fell out of love with the banana style..



was thinking about this statement while running errands this afternoon...if you can believe it 

as a banana-obsessed woman who has yet to pull the trigger...may I ask...what made you fall out of love?  I love the sexy teeny tiny vamp, but I'm not sure about the chunky platform.  I guess that's why I haven't pulled the trigger yet.  I wish CL made a no-bow version of the madame butterfly with a teeny vamp like the bananas...then all would be right with the world


----------



## ROXANE2007

*carlinha*, your collection is really wonderfull, and your new additions;  OMG they are spendid specially FF and LP batik


----------



## ochie

OMG *Carla*! I love all of them! I can't pick which one is my favorite! but the LP batik !


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Carlinha*-your dog is adorable...so funny  and I think I am running out of words to describe your new additions...I can't believe how stunning ALL your pairs are. You have the best taste! Congratulations!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


carlinha said:


> at long last, my *Jeans ostrich ron ron*
> i was finally sold on how comfy this style was after wearing my samira strass on my wedding day and not feeling any pain or discomfort AT ALL!


----------



## Emily HC

*Can I live in your shoe closet *


----------



## Louboufan

You looked so beautiful and you got married on my birthday! I wish you and your husband many years of happiness.


carlinha said:


> the setting was a traditional balinese gazebo on a clifftop overlooking the indian ocean
> ayana resort & spa
> bali, indonesia
> 9.28.10


----------



## l.a_girl19

Emily HC said:


> *Can I live in your shoe closet *


 
:lolots:that is a good one *Emily*! I want to live in your closet too *Carlinha*! lol


----------



## carlinha

medicbean said:


> LOL - i clearly love them both! i think i joined the 2 pairs!



lol no worries!  i love them both too, and they kinda blend together in my head cuz i got them at the same time!



iimewii said:


> *carlinha*- I love every new additional pairs you have especially your UHG!! Congrads!!!!!



thanks *iimewii*!



missgiannina said:


> OMG the whole reveal is amazing but those batik peeps are out of this world...congrats



thanks *missgiannina*, they are awesome!



indi3r4 said:


> oh my gawd!!
> you did it again C.. you never cease to amaze me!! your additions are absolutely amazing as your collection is one of the best!



thank you *indi3r4*!!



frick&frack said:


> what what WHAT?????????? (think kyle's mom on south park )  all the medical people I know work EITHER christmas or NYE...that is NOT FAIR!!!  I'm so sorry your holiday week sucked (mine did too BTW).
> 
> you haven't gotten to wear the satin yet???  WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE UNIVERSE?????  I'm hoping they'll be your valentine's shoes then





frick&frack said:


> was thinking about this statement while running errands this afternoon...if you can believe it
> 
> as a banana-obsessed woman who has yet to pull the trigger...may I ask...what made you fall out of love?  I love the sexy teeny tiny vamp, but I'm not sure about the chunky platform.  I guess that's why I haven't pulled the trigger yet.  I wish CL made a no-bow version of the madame butterfly with a teeny vamp like the bananas...then all would be right with the world



it's my fault, i was on call for xmas week, and then like an idiot, i agreed to work extra shifts on NYE weekend... that was for extra pay though, so i guess it was worth it cuz it helped buy some of these pairs 

it's been raining a lot here lately, so definitely no satin shoes!  hopefully for valentine's day though!!!

as far as the bananas, i loved their profile, but the narrow vamp was not the most flattering for my long toes... so when the lady peep came out, it's basically the same profile as the banana, and with the vamp like a VP... and they don't feel much different in height, so it's a win-win for me!



ROXANE2007 said:


> *carlinha*, your collection is really wonderfull, and your new additions;  OMG they are spendid specially FF and LP batik



thanks *roxane*!



ochie said:


> OMG *Carla*! I love all of them! I can't pick which one is my favorite! but the LP batik !



thanks *ochie*!  the python batik are very unique!!!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> it's my fault, i was on call for xmas week, and then like an idiot, i agreed to work extra shifts on NYE weekend... that was for extra pay though, so i guess it was worth it cuz it helped buy some of these pairs
> 
> it's been raining a lot here lately, so definitely no satin shoes!  hopefully for valentine's day though!!!
> 
> as far as the bananas, i loved their profile, but the narrow vamp was not the most flattering for my long toes... so when the lady peep came out, it's basically the same profile as the banana, and with the vamp like a VP... and they don't feel much different in height, so it's a win-win for me!



well, if it helps you buy more shoes, then I completely understand working extra shifts   it works for me because I just live vicariously...hehe 

thanks for the feedback.  I don't have long toes, so I need to go try on some bananas it seems.  I do like your toes & long toes (my mom & sisters have them) though, so I need to go back through this thread & look at your banana modeling pics for research.


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Carlinha*-your dog is adorable...so funny and I think I am running out of words to describe your new additions...I can't believe how stunning ALL your pairs are. You have the best taste! Congratulations!



thanks *lagirl*!  kaya is awesome!  such a good shoe helper!



Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!



thanks *louboufan*!



Emily HC said:


> *Can I live in your shoe closet *



heehee *emily* i think you'd have to shrink yourself to live in the shoe closet!



Louboufan said:


> You looked so beautiful and you got married on my birthday! I wish you and your husband many years of happiness.



thanks so much *louboufan*!  belated happy birthday, and thanks for the wishes on my marriage!



l.a_girl19 said:


> :lolots:that is a good one *Emily*! I want to live in your closet too *Carlinha*! lol



*lagirl*, let's all shrink ourselves!!!


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> well, if it helps you buy more shoes, then I completely understand working extra shifts   it works for me because I just live vicariously...hehe
> 
> thanks for the feedback.  I don't have long toes, so I need to go try on some bananas it seems.  I do like your toes & long toes (my mom & sisters have them) though, so I need to go back through this thread & look at your banana modeling pics for research.



seeing the nude patent banana on j.lo makes me remember how amazing they are!  but they look much better on her than they do on me!

here was my banana reveal with tons of pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/im-going-rasta-banana-529157.html


----------



## frick&frack

^  THANK YOU...you are so sweet!!!  off to see your pics...

I must say that the lady peeps look amazing on you!!!


----------



## jeshika

l.a_girl19 said:


> :lolots:that is a good one *Emily*! I want to live in your closet too *Carlinha*! lol



*Carlinha*, I wanna live there too! We are almost the same size!!!! 

:ninja:


----------



## Cityfashionista

Wow!Thank you for sharing!

You have one of the best CL collections Ever  

There were too many favorites there! I too want to live in your closet! 

Your wedding pictures were fabulous! You were beyond beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## chloe speaks

*Carlinha*, you are going to come home from an extra shift to find quite a few of us living in your shoe closet. All gorgeous, bella bella!


----------



## jenayb

WOW! I went to bed and missed the action last night! I just love all of them. The Batik... Oh my!  

And your furry babies... They are so very sweet!


----------



## kett

OMG the Money Pennies and the Frutti Frutti's are UH MAH ZING!  I mean, they all are, but the two of those are just.... 

Congrats on all of the wonderful additions.


----------



## Shainerocks

Carlinha!!

I love your new shoesies!! My fav pair are the Castillanas. I'm so glad that you were able to find them.
The Python Batik LP's are out of this world!! I love them very much.
You never cease to amaze us with your updates. Your collection is one of the best on the forum. 
Your AMQ clutches are incredibly gorgeous and Kaya as always is the best!!


----------



## *MJ*

Oh wow!! The Batik LP are fabulous!! And the Fruttis are gorgeous!! I love them all!!

And your doggies are adorable!!


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> ^ THANK YOU...you are so sweet!!!  off to see your pics...
> 
> I must say that the lady peeps look amazing on you!!!



thank you *F&F* i love the lady peeps!  now for practicing my walking in them!!!



jeshika said:


> *Carlinha*, I wanna live there too! We are almost the same size!!!!



you can live there too *jeshika*!  



Cityfashionista said:


> Wow!Thank you for sharing!
> 
> You have one of the best CL collections Ever
> 
> There were too many favorites there! I too want to live in your closet!
> 
> Your wedding pictures were fabulous! You were beyond beautiful!  Congrats!



thanks *cityfashionista*!



chloe speaks said:


> *Carlinha*, you are going to come home from an extra shift to find quite a few of us living in your shoe closet. All gorgeous, bella bella!



thank you *chloe*!!  hahaha, soon there will be more people living in my closet than shoes!



jenaywins said:


> WOW! I went to bed and missed the action last night! I just love all of them. The Batik... Oh my!
> 
> And your furry babies... They are so very sweet!



thanks *jenay*!



kett said:


> OMG the Money Pennies and the Frutti Frutti's are UH MAH ZING!  I mean, they all are, but the two of those are just....
> 
> Congrats on all of the wonderful additions.



thanks *kett*!


----------



## carlinha

Shainerocks said:


> Carlinha!!
> 
> I love your new shoesies!! My fav pair are the Castillanas. I'm so glad that you were able to find them.
> The Python Batik LP's are out of this world!! I love them very much.
> You never cease to amaze us with your updates. Your collection is one of the best on the forum.
> Your AMQ clutches are incredibly gorgeous and Kaya as always is the best!!



thanks *shaine*!  you know how long i have been searching for a pair of patent castillanas!  one day i will find the red patent also!  kaya :kiss: you!



*MJ* said:


> Oh wow!! The Batik LP are fabulous!! And the Fruttis are gorgeous!! I love them all!!
> 
> And your doggies are adorable!!



thanks *MJ*!  those 2 python pairs are definitely amazing!  the fur babies thank you!!!


----------



## Flip88

The ostrich ron rons are gorgeous, the color is perfect.
The python reveal - well, I am drooling right now!!!

Your collection is truly amazing - thank you for sharing.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Oh *C*, I love your wedding pics..you looked amazing (you always do!) 

Your collection is TDF!!! You have great taste, it is really hard to pick up a favourite pair because they are all stunning!!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection with us


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats I love all your new additions!!!!! I love love so much the Batik LP! Perfect!:coolpics:


----------



## eatcandyfloss

lovely lovely lovely additions! The batik is just amazing though  enjoy them all and I hope the weather improves


----------



## Alice1979

I saw your update Sat morning, I was completely blown away and didn't recover until now  Wow... what amazing additions. Glad I could help you out on the Frutti Fruttis. They are beautiful on you. We shoe twins on the Ron Rons too. Love all of your AMQ clutches. The batik LPs are absolutely stunning! And the Miss Money Penny...  Wait a minute, didn't someone tell me the Rolando toe box didn't work for her  From where I see, you have no problem with Rolando style whatsoever and they are flawless on you. Big congrats on finally getting your UHG


----------



## natassha68

You have left me gasping for air .................. you are my official hero :salute:


----------



## Luv n bags

I love all your new additions, but the ostrich Ron Rons are


----------



## ikaesmallz

Lovely new additions. My fave has got to be the python batiks (as you already know lol). And each pair just looks perfect on you!


----------



## pr1nc355

Happy New Year, C!

You seem to be starting it off just right with all those new additions.  I have a particular love for those blue jean MPs, though, 'cuz they remind me of my blue jean Birkin =)

But I can't believe you got your ostrich RonRons and the Tuttis on sale!  That's amazing!  And you finding the Castillanas after a lot of searching is true testament to the saying "Never say die!"


----------



## karwood

wow! Wow! WOw! WOW!!!!!! My head is exploding from all these gorgeousnesses!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just don't know where to begin.  The LP Batik has got me drooling The Castillana are truly spectacular in black! Everything is just soooo amazing!

BTW, your furry babies are cutie patooties!


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


> kaya in on the action, as usual


 

AWWWWW.... That is so cute.....


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


> *LADY PEEP PYTHON BATIK!!!!*


 
LOVE these.... they look so much better than the Bianca version.....


----------



## carlinha

Flip88 said:


> The ostrich ron rons are gorgeous, the color is perfect.
> The python reveal - well, I am drooling right now!!!
> 
> Your collection is truly amazing - thank you for sharing.



thanks *flip88*!  the ostrich ron ron color is to die for!!!  my favorite blue so far i think!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Oh *C*, I love your wedding pics..you looked amazing (you always do!)
> 
> Your collection is TDF!!! You have great taste, it is really hard to pick up a favourite pair because they are all stunning!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection with us



thanks *chrisyAM15*!



sophinette007 said:


> Congrats I love all your new additions!!!!! I love love so much the Batik LP! Perfect!:coolpics:



thanks *sophinette*, i LOVE LOVE LOVE the python batik also!!!



eatcandyfloss said:


> lovely lovely lovely additions! The batik is just amazing though  enjoy them all and I hope the weather improves



thanks *eatcandyfloss*!  yes i hope it stops raining so i can wear my lovely shoes out!


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> I saw your update Sat morning, I was completely blown away and didn't recover until now Wow... what amazing additions. Glad I could help you out on the Frutti Fruttis. They are beautiful on you. We shoe twins on the Ron Rons too. Love all of your AMQ clutches. The batik LPs are absolutely stunning! And the Miss Money Penny...  Wait a minute, didn't someone tell me the Rolando toe box didn't work for her  From where I see, you have no problem with Rolando style whatsoever and they are flawless on you. Big congrats on finally getting your UHG



:lolots: well i am glad you recovered!!!  i can't thank you enough for the fruttis, i had been hunting them down and i don't know if i could have found them without your help!  did you get the ron rons yet?  the rolando toebox DOES NOT work for me!!!  i SWEAR!   thanks so much *alice*!!!



natassha68 said:


> You have left me gasping for air ................ you are my official hero



oh dear *natassha*, YOU are my hero 



tigertrixie said:


> I love all your new additions, but the ostrich Ron Rons are



thanks *tigertrixie*!  the ostrich ron rons are amazing... this is my favorite blue, and favorite skin!!!



ikaesmallz said:


> Lovely new additions. My fave has got to be the python batiks (as you already know lol). And each pair just looks perfect on you!



python batik shoe twins *K*??? 



pr1nc355 said:


> Happy New Year, C!
> 
> You seem to be starting it off just right with all those new additions.  I have a particular love for those blue jean MPs, though, 'cuz they remind me of my blue jean Birkin =)
> 
> But I can't believe you got your ostrich RonRons and the Tuttis on sale!  That's amazing!  And you finding the Castillanas after a lot of searching is true testament to the saying "Never say die!"



thanks *R*!  the year has definitely turned around with the arrival of these pairs!  i can only dream of a blue jean birkin!    never say never right?!!



karwood said:


> wow! Wow! WOw! WOW!!!!!! My head is exploding from all these gorgeousnesses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know where to begin.  The LP Batik has got me drooling The Castillana are truly spectacular in black! Everything is just soooo amazing!
> 
> BTW, your furry babies are cutie patooties!



thanks *karwood*!!!  



NY_Mami said:


> AWWWWW.... That is so cute.....



thanks *NY_Mami*!  i much prefer the Lady Peep style over the biancas myself, but i think it's a matter of personal preference!


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


> :lolots: well i am glad you recovered!!! i can't thank you enough for the fruttis, i had been hunting them down and i don't know if i could have found them without your help! did you get the ron rons yet? the rolando toebox DOES NOT work for me!!! i SWEAR!  thanks so much *alice*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear *natassha*, YOU are my hero
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *tigertrixie*! the ostrich ron rons are amazing... this is my favorite blue, and favorite skin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> python batik shoe twins *K*???
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *R*! the year has definitely turned around with the arrival of these pairs! i can only dream of a blue jean birkin!  never say never right?!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *karwood*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *NY_Mami*! i much prefer the Lady Peep style over the biancas myself, but i think it's a matter of personal preference!


 
True... I heard they have a Pigalle version as well.....


----------



## carlinha

NY_Mami said:


> True... I heard they have a Pigalle version as well.....



yup!  pigalle 100 and 120, ron ron, bianca, and hyper prive, in addition to the lady peep!


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


> yup! pigalle 100 and 120, ron ron, bianca, and hyper prive, in addition to the lady peep!


 
True....


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> yup!  pigalle 100 and 120, ron ron, bianca, and hyper prive, in addition to the lady peep!



and the NP is on waitlist at the online boutique!


----------



## carlinha

jeshika said:


> and the NP is on waitlist at the online boutique!



ush: i knew i was forgetting something!  thanks *jesh*!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Car,

Love your Batiks and of course the Fruttis are TDF, LOVE those McQueen clutches are incedible!!! Love those doggies too! Is the brown and white dog new? What breed is he/she? Looks a lot like my pit bull, Shiloh. Anyway I enjoyed your pics!


----------



## carlinha

NANI1972 said:


> Hi Car,
> 
> Love your Batiks and of course the Fruttis are TDF, LOVE those McQueen clutches are incedible!!! Love those doggies too! Is the brown and white dog new? What breed is he/she? Looks a lot like my pit bull, Shiloh. Anyway I enjoyed your pics!



thanks *nani*!  the brown and white dog is sammy, he used to be DH's dog before we met (kaya was mine before we met), and now we are one big happy family   he is a viszla/lab mix.  kaya (the white dog) is an english bull terrier.


----------



## indypup

I  Kaya!  Seeing all of the happy pics of her has made me decide that I am definitely getting a bull terrier at some point (and I have always been loyal to my Labs)!


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> I  Kaya!  Seeing all of the happy pics of her has made me decide that I am definitely getting a bull terrier at some point (and I have always been loyal to my Labs)!



omg yes BT BT BT!!!!!!  they are THE BEST!!!  super fun, clowns, loyal, super cuddly bunnies!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


> omg yes BT BT BT!!!!!!  they are THE BEST!!! super fun, clowns, loyal, super cuddly bunnies!!!


 

AWWWW.... He looks like the dog from Friday named Chico..... lol....


----------



## carlinha

NY_Mami said:


> AWWWW.... He looks like the dog from Friday named Chico..... lol....



yes she is   she is "chico", spudz mckenzie, general patton's dog, and the mascot of target


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


> yes she is  she is "chico", spudz mckenzie, general patton's dog, and the mascot of target


 
lol..... Awwww.....


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely additions mam!


----------



## Dessye

(speechless)

Wow, I can't find my words!  Everything is so amazing and look so stunning on you.  I  the Frutti Frutti, the Ostrich, the Lizard, the *gasp* batik LP...  I am green with envy...(in the most friendly and loving way possible).


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

fabulous, wonderful, gorgeous shoes!!! You ahve a great style and great taste in shoes!


----------



## carlinha

misselizabeth22 said:


> Lovely additions mam!



thanks *misselizabeth22*!



Dessye said:


> (speechless)
> 
> Wow, I can't find my words!  Everything is so amazing and look so stunning on you.  I  the Frutti Frutti, the Ostrich, the Lizard, the *gasp* batik LP...  I am green with envy...(in the most friendly and loving way possible).



thanks *dessye*!  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> fabulous, wonderful, gorgeous shoes!!! You ahve a great style and great taste in shoes!



thanks *CEC.LV4eva*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, *Carlinha*, I think I about died with your new additions!  When I saw those lizard Miss MP go quickly off ebay, I had a suspicion you may have gotten them!  So glad they went to a lovely tpfer!  The rest of your new additions are stunning as well - the detail on those batiks is incredible!


----------



## calisurf

Carlinha - wow wow wow and  !

Those LP batiks - dear lord - when I saw them on the CL site, I was like 'meh' cool but not jumping up and down.  But you make me die over them! 

I think they should send you the shoes and you model them!


----------



## Elise499

I love your new additions, and your pictures are really beautiful !
The batik LP and ostricj Ron Ron are my favorite, amazing ! Congrats


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG, *Carlinha*, I think I about died with your new additions!  When I saw those lizard Miss MP go quickly off ebay, I had a suspicion you may have gotten them!  So glad they went to a lovely tpfer!  The rest of your new additions are stunning as well - the detail on those batiks is incredible!



thanks *louboutinnerd*!  thanks to *brintee* who alerted me when the MMP were first posted, otherwise i wouldn't even have known about them as i don't check ebay frequently!!  the batik print is really artwork!



calisurf said:


> Carlinha - wow wow wow and  !
> 
> Those LP batiks - dear lord - when I saw them on the CL site, I was like 'meh' cool but not jumping up and down.  But you make me die over them!
> 
> I think they should send you the shoes and you model them!



thanks *calisurf*!  have i enticed you to go and buy the lady peep python batik 



Elise499 said:


> I love your new additions, and your pictures are really beautiful !
> The batik LP and ostricj Ron Ron are my favorite, amazing ! Congrats



thanks so much *elise*!!  those two are one of my favorites as well (among like 20 others , so hard to pick!)  by the way, i am always so grateful when you post pics/intel of the paris boutiques, it's like a sneak peek into another world for me!  and it was because of YOU i even found out about the rouge patent archidiscos, and how i acquired such a gorgeous pair   so THANK YOU SOOO SOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## bagloverss

I die!!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

*carlinha, your collection is always TDF!!!* I  every single pair you have. Every time you post a new style, I know it's going to be gorgeous. You have exquisite taste and rock the CL's like nobody's business!


----------



## CCKL

DAHHHH!!!!  The ostrich!!!  I'm SO happy the Ron Rons finally won you over   And seriously, on sale?!?!   Some things are just meant to be 

PS: The batik LPs look amazing on you!!


----------



## siserilla

I'm speechless. Such incredible additions!! I love the batik!


----------



## KlassicKouture

For the first time ever, I had to literally step away from my computer after seeing those Batik's...my heart couldn't take it!! OMG! 

This is definitely one of my favorite collection threads!


----------



## carlinha

bagloverss said:


> I die!!!!



 *bagloverss*, are you alive?!?!?  come back!!!



CelticLuv said:


> *carlinha, your collection is always TDF!!!* I  every single pair you have. Every time you post a new style, I know it's going to be gorgeous. You have exquisite taste and rock the CL's like nobody's business!



thanks so much *celticluv*!  going with what you love always works!



CCKL said:


> DAHHHH!!!!  The ostrich!!!  I'm SO happy the Ron Rons finally won you over   And seriously, on sale?!?!   Some things are just meant to be
> 
> PS: The batik LPs look amazing on you!!



*J*!!!!!!!!!  FINALLY!!!!  omg i have NOT been able to get the jean ostrich out of my mind.... you know the pain and agony i went through when i saw your beloved HPs!!!!  spending my wedding day in my samira strass had finally won over the ron rons for me!  and i am so glad!!!



siserilla said:


> I'm speechless. Such incredible additions!! I love the batik!



thanks *siserilla*!  the batik is definitely unique and one of a kind!



KlassicKouture said:


> For the first time ever, I had to literally step away from my computer after seeing those Batik's...my heart couldn't take it!! OMG!
> 
> This is definitely one of my favorite collection threads!



awww *KK* that is so nice of you to say, thank you so much, considering there are so many amazing collections on here!!!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

I love your case! And those shoes...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Dear Carla, you always amaze me with your beautiful Exotics !
We both are Exotic suckers lol ..
Love, love you Frutti Fruttis (shoe twins)
Love the Jeans Ostrich color .. but honestly i love your legs more with Peep toes !
 maybe cuz my eyes got used to see you with Peep toes 
The Batiks !!! OMG .. They meant to be for ya! 

Let me ask you , how do you classify the Batik LP in terms of comfort level? Don't you feel some heel slippage?


----------



## clothingguru

GOSH i LOVE LOVE LOVE the newest additions!!!! OMG!!!!! 
Where did you get the Batik PeepS? When i saw the stock photo i was like...hmmmm not sure. Now that i see the color so much better on them im like: MUST HAVE! Im sure i ont be able to get my hands on a pair because of the wait list but please do let me know still! Thanks hun!

And the other exotics...oh boy!  You rock every shoe so well!
P.s. The frutti's are STUNNING on you! Shoe twin!!!! 
xx


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I just saw you wedding pix Carlinha!!! 
You look BREATHTAKINGLY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
and the scenery in the background.... beautiful beautiful wow... what can I say other than I'm really really really late in discovering your thread!!! lol haha


----------



## sobe2009

Carlinha, 
I don't even know where to start, I adore all ur additions as always.
U r the most beautiful bride! Thank you for sharing.
Now ur additions, Oh God!! I died so many times and had to take a couple breaks in between, while drinking a coffee..
And Those Batik LPs, I am soooooooooooo in love, thanks to your amazing modeling pictures. They look amazing on you, seriously!! . Perfect with ur skin tone ,sooo  beautiful!!


----------



## carlinha

LVOEnyc said:


> I love your case! And those shoes...



thanks *LVOEnyc*!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Dear Carla, you always amaze me with your beautiful Exotics !
> We both are Exotic suckers lol ..
> Love, love you Frutti Fruttis (shoe twins)
> Love the Jeans Ostrich color .. but honestly i love your legs more with Peep toes !
> maybe cuz my eyes got used to see you with Peep toes
> The Batiks !!! OMG .. They meant to be for ya!
> 
> Let me ask you , how do you classify the Batik LP in terms of comfort level? Don't you feel some heel slippage?



*seductive*, you know the exotics are the best!!!  i agree i like peeptoes best on me also   just that i could not pass on this amazing skin, and it was only available in a ron ron...  lady peep seems OK so far at home!  i got them 1/2 size down from my TTS, so they fit me perfectly, a little snug in the toebox but i know they will stretch out and be perfect.



clothingguru said:


> GOSH i LOVE LOVE LOVE the newest additions!!!! OMG!!!!!
> Where did you get the Batik PeepS? When i saw the stock photo i was like...hmmmm not sure. Now that i see the color so much better on them im like: MUST HAVE! Im sure i ont be able to get my hands on a pair because of the wait list but please do let me know still! Thanks hun!
> 
> And the other exotics...oh boy! You rock every shoe so well!
> P.s. The frutti's are STUNNING on you! Shoe twin!!!!
> xx



hey *CG*, the lady peep batik are from europe, but they also arrived now at horatio, madison and miami.  you'll never know unless you try!  and thanks for enabling me on the fruttis, they are so awesome!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> I just saw you wedding pix Carlinha!!!
> You look BREATHTAKINGLY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and the scenery in the background.... beautiful beautiful wow... what can I say other than I'm really really really late in discovering your thread!!! lol haha



thanks *CEC.LV4eva*!  better later than never 



sobe2009 said:


> Carlinha,
> I don't even know where to start, I adore all ur additions as always.
> U r the most beautiful bride! Thank you for sharing.
> Now ur additions, Oh God!! I died so many times and had to take a couple breaks in between, while drinking a coffee..
> And Those Batik LPs, I am soooooooooooo in love, thanks to your amazing modeling pictures. They look amazing on you, seriously!! . Perfect with ur skin tone ,sooo  beautiful!!



*sobe*, thanks so much, you were a stunning bride also!  will you be my shoe twinnie with the LP python batik soon???


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Wow!! Fantastic addtions C!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Oh *C*, as always your latest additions are absolutely phenimenal!!  

Big congrats on finding your beloved Castillanas!!    and the *Blue Jean Ostrich*...   wowww! Oh and the Frutti Fruttis!!  And AMcQ!  And the Batiks!  They're all so very "YOU"!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on your gorgeous new additions! I'm glad Kaya agrees, the lovely baby dog.


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm late to it, but I put my  for the blue jeans! So casual and dressy at the same time! And I love the AM clutch, tdf.

Congratulations for all the beauties.


----------



## lolitablue

My gosh!!! How did I miss these new additions???? They are all as amazing as you my dear!! I really cannot pick a favorite but the ones from your avatar are beyond words!!!!! Love!!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Yay *C*! Love everything!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Carlinha - I admire your collection - so fun and colorful (with an insane amount of TDF pairs!!) - but I have to admit, I love it when Kaya pops up in your photos!   Bull Terriers (and bully-breeds in general) are such wonderful, family-oriented, fun-loving, silly-sweet pups!


----------



## carlinha

BlondeBarbie said:


> Wow!! Fantastic addtions C!!!



thanks *blondebarbie*!



kuromi-chan said:


> Oh *C*, as always your latest additions are absolutely phenimenal!!
> 
> Big congrats on finding your beloved Castillanas!!    and the *Blue Jean Ostrich*...   wowww! Oh and the Frutti Fruttis!!  And AMcQ!  And the Batiks!  They're all so very "YOU"!!!



thanks so much *K*!!!  they're all different but all suit me very well!  i love your flesh and gold studded brittania clutch!  



BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous new additions! I'm glad Kaya agrees, the lovely baby dog.



thanks *batty*!  kaya approves!



chloe speaks said:


> I'm late to it, but I put my for the blue jeans! So casual and dressy at the same time! And I love the AM clutch, tdf.
> 
> Congratulations for all the beauties.



thanks *chloe*!  the blue jean is an awesome color



lolitablue said:


> My gosh!!! How did I miss these new additions???? They are all as amazing as you my dear!! I really cannot pick a favorite but the ones from your avatar are beyond words!!!!! Love!!!!



thanks *lolita*!  the batik are truly amazing!  you need to see them in real life!



iloveredsoles said:


> Yay *C*! Love everything!!



thanks *iloveredsoles*!



Beaniebeans said:


> Carlinha - I admire your collection - so fun and colorful (with an insane amount of TDF pairs!!) - but I have to admit, I love it when Kaya pops up in your photos!   Bull Terriers (and bully-breeds in general) are such wonderful, family-oriented, fun-loving, silly-sweet pups!



thanks *beanie*!  BTs are just the best


----------



## carlinha

some outfit pics over the last 6 months...

mini-meetup in Norcal...
*maianh* in calypso, *me* in SO anguille violette LC, *crazzee* in pink yoyos and *adct* in nude/gold SPs






fall 2010 SF playday
*bella* in jaws, *me* in bronze cosmo ostrich VP, *girl 6* in rainbow strass SP, ? in candy, *lavenderice* in cork catenita





HL + peacock satin MBP 150





honeymoon in bali - bebe dress, bronze cosmo ostrich VP


----------



## carlinha

DVF lace wrap dress, AMQ clutch, cranberry satin escandria


----------



## ROXANE2007

Beautiful pics *carlinha*. You look amazing on all pics. Your dresses are splendid.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love your outfit photos!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous as always  Love your honeymoon dress and it looks great on you!


----------



## *MJ*

Beautiful outfits!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

You look amazing in every picture..great outfits!!!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> some outfit pics over the last 6 months...
> 
> mini-meetup in Norcal...
> *maianh* in calypso, *me* in SO anguille violette LC, *crazzee* in pink yoyos and *adct* in nude/gold SPs
> 
> fall 2010 SF playday
> *bella* in jaws, *me* in bronze cosmo ostrich VP, *girl 6* in rainbow strass SP, ? in candy, *lavenderice* in cork catenita
> 
> HL + peacock satin MBP 150
> 
> honeymoon in bali - bebe dress, bronze cosmo ostrich VP


^fun pics!  so great to see the shoes in action.  I love the red in the soles picking up the red roses in your honeymoon pics.




carlinha said:


> DVF lace wrap dress, AMQ clutch, cranberry satin escandria


^sooo thrilling to see the exquisitely breathtaking escandrias out on the town!!!!!  LOVE the lace DVF too!


----------



## Akalyah

Wow!!


----------



## carlinha

ROXANE2007 said:


> Beautiful pics *carlinha*. You look amazing on all pics. Your dresses are splendid.



thanks *roxane*!  i am definitely a dress girl 



BattyBugs said:


> I love your outfit photos!



thanks *batty*!



bling*lover said:


> Gorgeous as always  Love your honeymoon dress and it looks great on you!



thanks *bling*lover*!  that dress is so much fun and always makes me think of salsa and dancing!



*MJ* said:


> Beautiful outfits!!



thanks *MJ*!



l.a_girl19 said:


> You look amazing in every picture..great outfits!!!



thank you *la_girl*!



frick&frack said:


> ^fun pics!  so great to see the shoes in action.  I love the red in the soles picking up the red roses in your honeymoon pics.
> ^sooo thrilling to see the exquisitely breathtaking escandrias out on the town!!!!!  LOVE the lace DVF too!



thanks *F&F*!  gosh, the escandrias are so stunning, but damn they hurt!  worth it though 



Akalyah said:


> Wow!!



thanks *akalyah*!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> thanks *F&F*!  gosh, the escandrias are so stunning, but damn they hurt!  worth it though









  don't tell me that.  it interferes with the mental image that I have of you being the queen of rocking skyscraper heels that I could never even attempt...as if you're walking in flip flops.  you're my hero!


----------



## BijouBleu

I love the outfits, that red dress is perfection on you! The escandria are divine, kudos to you for rocking them, in spite of the pain!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I was trying to stay away from here because you are the ultimate enabler with your sexy modeling pics!!! n your amazing taste!!!! LOVE the   Python Batik Lady Peeps  n your AMQ clutch is the god of all Brittania Clutches  the Fruti Frutis are so amazing ! what a haul lady I can't look at those lady peeps it will drive me crazy!!!!! but I did say I would buy myself a pair if I found a job


----------



## 9distelle

The MBP 150 peacock satin look great on you!!
We are shoe twins!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing pictures from the beautiful carlinha and your additions are TDF !!


----------



## amberino21

Carlinha, your collection is to die for....and you are stunning! you look absolutely gorgeous on your wedding day, and the shoes are perfect - lucky girl!

I'm drooling over your Escandrias....i would love a black pair as my wedding shoes! (can't try them on though - i have 12cm heels that i can walk in fine, i think the escandria are the same height? are they exceptionally painful?)


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, great pics! And your outfits are always TDF! You wear everything so well!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Congrats to all you new additions! Every pair is so well picked and thought through. Oh and i love your one in, one out philosophy. Great modeling pics and legs too!


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> don't tell me that.  it interferes with the mental image that I have of you being the queen of rocking skyscraper heels that I could never even attempt...as if you're walking in flip flops.  you're my hero!



omg hahahaha this is so untrue!  i love wearing REAL flip flops!  



BijouBleu said:


> I love the outfits, that red dress is perfection on you! The escandria are divine, kudos to you for rocking them, in spite of the pain!!



thanks *bijou*, for those shoes i will suffer it all!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I was trying to stay away from here because you are the ultimate enabler with your sexy modeling pics!!! n your amazing taste!!!! LOVE the   Python Batik Lady Peeps  n your AMQ clutch is the god of all Brittania Clutches  the Fruti Frutis are so amazing ! what a haul lady I can't look at those lady peeps it will drive me crazy!!!!! but I did say I would buy myself a pair if I found a job



hi *a*!  i'm so glad you came to visit... i can't wait to be python batik twinnies with you   your AMQ clutch is SOOO amazing!



9distelle said:


> The MBP 150 peacock satin look great on you!!
> We are shoe twins!!!



thanks *9distelle*!  i LOVE MBP 150... this is the sexiest silhouette to me!



_Danielle_ said:


> Amazing pictures from the beautiful carlinha and your additions are TDF !!



thank you *dani*!



amberino21 said:


> Carlinha, your collection is to die for....and you are stunning! you look absolutely gorgeous on your wedding day, and the shoes are perfect - lucky girl!
> 
> I'm drooling over your Escandrias....i would love a black pair as my wedding shoes! (can't try them on though - i have 12cm heels that i can walk in fine, i think the escandria are the same height? are they exceptionally painful?)



hi *amberino*!  thank you so much... as for the escandrias. OMG your wedding shoes??!!  i die!  the escandria are the same heel height (12 cm), but for me it's not the heel height but the curved heel of the shoe which is weird and it pitches my weight forward... it is definitely not one of my comfiest pairs, but for the beauty of that shoe, i would put up with it!



aoqtpi said:


> Wow, great pics! And your outfits are always TDF! You wear everything so well!



thanks *aoqtpi*!



meltdown_ice said:


> Congrats to all you new additions! Every pair is so well picked and thought through. Oh and i love your one in, one out philosophy. Great modeling pics and legs too!



thanks *meltdown_ice*!  hahaha, DH wishes it were a one in, one out policy... i believe more in editing and not holding onto shoes that you're no longer in love with... make space for more beauties, and give someone else the chance to love your sold pairs


----------



## cherrifoam

Gorgeous collection. I am drooling over here. And I loveeee the display case!!!


----------



## rilokiley

Hey C!   I've seen most of your updates on fb, but it's about time I stopped by your collection thread again... you've been busy!!  You have such a unique collection... all your shoes definitely speak to your style and personality.  I'm glad you went with the Lady Peep for the python batik- they look amazing on you.  And you know I have a generally conservative/classic taste in things, but damn, those Mad Martas are seriously AMAZING on you.  Anyway, just wanted to drop by and say hi!  I hope married life + Cali are treating you well... miss you!


----------



## jenayb

Just came back to admire all the lovelies again! 

Someday... If I'm a very good girl.. My red cabinet will look like yours!


----------



## carlinha

cherrifoam said:


> Gorgeous collection. I am drooling over here. And I loveeee the display case!!!


 
thanks *cherrifoam*!



rilokiley said:


> Hey C!  I've seen most of your updates on fb, but it's about time I stopped by your collection thread again... you've been busy!! You have such a unique collection... all your shoes definitely speak to your style and personality. I'm glad you went with the Lady Peep for the python batik- they look amazing on you. And you know I have a generally conservative/classic taste in things, but damn, those Mad Martas are seriously AMAZING on you. Anyway, just wanted to drop by and say hi! I hope married life + Cali are treating you well... miss you!


 
*RRIIIIIIILLLLOOOOOOOOOOO*!!!!!  i am SOOO happy to see you on here and feel privileged you would check out my thread!  i have certainly been busy, but have tried to edit as well the shoes that have not worked out for one reason or another.  i miss you lots, and i hope all is well!!! 



jenaywins said:


> Just came back to admire all the lovelies again!
> 
> Someday... If I'm a very good girl.. My red cabinet will look like yours!


 
thanks *jenay*!  i hope you are a VERY GOOD GIRL!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

carlinha said:


> some outfit pics over the last 6 months...
> 
> mini-meetup in Norcal...
> *maianh* in calypso, *me* in SO anguille violette LC, *crazzee* in pink yoyos and *adct* in nude/gold SPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fall 2010 SF playday
> *bella* in jaws, *me* in bronze cosmo ostrich VP, *girl 6* in rainbow strass SP, ? in candy, *lavenderice* in cork catenita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL + peacock satin MBP 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeymoon in bali - bebe dress, bronze cosmo ostrich VP



OMG RED SOLE OVER LOAD, I wish my friends loved Louboutins like me. I told a friend last night about my waiting on the MBB and she asked where and how much? I told her, I cant say you will talk bad about me and roll your eyes. Finally told her and she said, ya your neck injury did rewire a few things made you crazy:girlwhack: that's insane for 1 pair. EEEk she would **** her pants cursing dead if she saw your red shrine. I just adore and strive to have a collection like yours. So Im going to finish up my masters and get a move on! Top 3 favorite look threads!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Love this thread, I am here just to fill better.
It worked.


----------



## MadameElle

Hi Carla.  I just stopped by again to admire your grey nabuck python Altadama and your purple lizard VP.  What is this thing with exotics?  I thought one would be enough and now I'm wanting more.  I stopped by SCP and saw the lizard VP in 3 colors; green, red-can't remember the 3rd one.  Good thing no purple though.  I must save for this.


----------



## l.a_girl19

MadameElle said:


> Hi Carla. I just stopped by again to admire your grey nabuck python Altadama and your purple lizard VP. *What is this thing with exotics? I thought one would be enough and now I'm wanting more.* I stopped by SCP and saw the lizard VP in 3 colors; green, red-can't remember the 3rd one. Good thing no purple though. I must save for this.


 
Hahaha..I have a feeling this will be the case for me too


----------



## erinmiyu

your collection just gets better and better! the outfit pics are fabulous! thank you for sharing!


----------



## SassySarah

Can't wait to see what you found in Vegas!


----------



## expensive shoes

I agree, your collection gets better and better, one of my favs to look at


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Carlinha you have so many exotics that I love!  Ah the grey nabuck ADs...I die I die...Fruitti's I die.....ostrich Jeans blue ostrich ron rons I didn't even know these existed and the pigmentation of the leather is so rich .  Finally, one of my must haves of the spring Python Batik's  can I ask you what the sizing is like in the LPs?  I've also seen these in the VP (I think) why did you pick the LP over the VP?  Thanks for posting and letting us enjoy!


----------



## BijouBleu

I've heard rumours of Vegas loot   :couch:


----------



## carlinha

crystalhowlett said:


> OMG RED SOLE OVER LOAD, I wish my friends loved Louboutins like me. I told a friend last night about my waiting on the MBB and she asked where and how much? I told her, I cant say you will talk bad about me and roll your eyes. Finally told her and she said, ya your neck injury did rewire a few things made you crazy that's insane for 1 pair. EEEk she would **** her pants cursing dead if she saw your red shrine. I just adore and strive to have a collection like yours. So Im going to finish up my masters and get a move on! Top 3 favorite look threads!!



:lolots: *crystal* one thing i learned is never tell your friends the true price of your shoes!  they will have you committed!!!  i know one day your collection will be just as amazing, and best of all, ALL YOU!  thank you for your kind words, i am very flattered.



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Love this thread, I am here just to fill better.
> It worked.



aww, thanks *lookingood*, i'm glad i helped you feel better!



MadameElle said:


> Hi Carla.  I just stopped by again to admire your grey nabuck python Altadama and your purple lizard VP.  What is this thing with exotics?  I thought one would be enough and now I'm wanting more.  I stopped by SCP and saw the lizard VP in 3 colors; green, red-can't remember the 3rd one.  Good thing no purple though.  I must save for this.



*madameelle*, i wish i knew what this thing is with exotics, cuz i can't stop buying them!  you DEFINITELY need purple lizard in your life!!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Hahaha..I have a feeling this will be the case for me too



*lagirl*, just be prepared... once you go exotic, you never go back...



erinmiyu said:


> your collection just gets better and better! the outfit pics are fabulous! thank you for sharing!



thanks *erinmiyu*!



SassySarah said:


> Can't wait to see what you found in Vegas!



awww *sassy* i wish i had some reveals, but those styles i liked were all out of my size   next time!



expensive shoes said:


> I agree, your collection gets better and better, one of my favs to look at



thanks so much *expensive shoes*!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Carlinha you have so many exotics that I love!  Ah the grey nabuck ADs...I die I die...Fruitti's I die.....ostrich Jeans blue ostrich ron rons I didn't even know these existed and the pigmentation of the leather is so rich .  Finally, one of my must haves of the spring Python Batik's  can I ask you what the sizing is like in the LPs?  I've also seen these in the VP (I think) why did you pick the LP over the VP?  Thanks for posting and letting us enjoy!



thanks *verystylishgirl*!  for me the LPs are 1/2 size down from TTS... i chose the LPs over the HP (similar to VP but thicker platform) because they were just sexier for me... plus i have sooo many VP like shoes and no LPs, and i wanted to add variety into my collection.



BijouBleu said:


> I've heard rumours of Vegas loot   :couch:



aww, *bijou*, sorry to disappoint but i did not come home with any CLs... the few pairs i wanted were out of my size


----------



## chelleybelley

*carla*, my crazy lady -- i had to come back to the forum and satisfy my craving for new shoes by looking at other people's shoes.  well, it's not working and your pics don't help me much either lol.  love every new pair.  i love the batiks -- the colors are perfect!  do you know if they come in the VP style at all?  (please don't answer me hahahaha.)  anyway, i'll be back for more shoe drool, cause drooling is all i can do until the baby comes... congrats on all your new pairs!


----------



## Dessye

Wow!!!! You look so gorgeous in all your outfit pics!  I especially love your Bali pics, the HL and the outfit with the Escandria!  Perfection!


----------



## rock_girl

Hmmm...what did *C* get in Vegas...?!?  :ninja: I've seen the contenders, and have a guess on the winner(s), but what I want to know is which knock-out(s) came back to CA!


----------



## BijouBleu

Ahhh, well in that case, I'm just going to go back and drool over the shrine


----------



## carlinha

chelleybelley said:


> *carla*, my crazy lady -- i had to come back to the forum and satisfy my craving for new shoes by looking at other people's shoes.  well, it's not working and your pics don't help me much either lol.  love every new pair.  i love the batiks -- the colors are perfect!  do you know if they come in the VP style at all?  (please don't answer me hahahaha.)  anyway, i'll be back for more shoe drool, cause drooling is all i can do until the baby comes... congrats on all your new pairs!



hi *chelley*!!!  the python batik comes in the HP, which is an LV exclusive... if you want a pair, you better call them ASAP!  i hope you're feeling fine with the baby!



Dessye said:


> Wow!!!! You look so gorgeous in all your outfit pics!  I especially love your Bali pics, the HL and the outfit with the Escandria!  Perfection!



thanks so much *dessye*!



rock_girl said:


> Hmmm...what did *C* get in Vegas...?!?  :ninja: I've seen the contenders, and have a guess on the winner(s), but what I want to know is which knock-out(s) came back to CA!



sorry to disappoint *S* but i didn't come home with any pairs cuz they were all out of the ones i wanted in my size... don't worry, other goodies coming soon 



BijouBleu said:


> Ahhh, well in that case, I'm just going to go back and drool over the shrine



thanks *bijou*!


----------



## carlinha

i just wanted to post my las vegas pics here to keep everything together, eventhough i already posted in the outfit thread, so no need to comment again!

Amber volcano strass + Tbags dress + AMQ clutch










Lace bouquet lady claude + Jay Godfrey dress + YSL clutch









Taupe ostrich bibi + Orion dress




(with a nutella milkshake from the awesome burger bar)


----------



## carlinha

Lady Peep python batik + Maude dress & cardigan + clutch from Bali (made of stingray)

















bronze cosmo ostrich VP + Maude dress & cardigan + AMQ clutch & sunnies


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stunning!!!! I really hope my Batiks have quite a bit of blue in them like yours.

btw, your AMQ clutches are sooooo gorgeous!!! I can't wait to finally have one. I need a piece of the history.


----------



## rdgldy

*C.*, gorgeous LV outfits~~


----------



## carlinha

no CLs... but these are the babies i came home with 

flesh studded skull clutch + tan/caramel eelskin knuckle duster
(without flash)








(with flash)





up close of the knuckle duster


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, love your Vegas pics! I esp. love the Maude dress. And what great AMQ buys! Now I feel like I need Bibis and Ambers though...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Carla- *for research purposes, do you think the skull clutch or the knuckle duster holds more? I feel like my black berry wouldn't fit in the knuckle duster


----------



## carlinha

and here's my little family of AMQ clutches...
his death anniversary is on 2/11 RIP.. what a genius.  i just wish i discovered him before he passed away.









now some fun pairings with the CLs! 

yellow python + yellow satin LG - i love yellow, it makes me so happy





yellow python + rasta greissimo


----------



## carlinha

gold jeweled byzantine + rouge patent archidisco





+ cranberry satin escandria





+ fire opal strass lady claude





+ amber volcano strass


----------



## carlinha

tan/caramel eelskin knuckle duster 
+ ghana orlato VP





+ black python frutti frutti





flesh studded clutch 
+ bronze cosmo ostrich VP





+ beige VC





+ Champagne satin peace of shoe


----------



## regeens

Love these combos C!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> stunning!!!! I really hope my Batiks have quite a bit of blue in them like yours.
> 
> btw, your AMQ clutches are sooooo gorgeous!!! I can't wait to finally have one. I need a piece of the history.



thanks *dezy*!  i know that your LP batik will be awesome too!!!



rdgldy said:


> *C.*, gorgeous LV outfits~~



thank you *rdgldy*!



aoqtpi said:


> Wow, love your Vegas pics! I esp. love the Maude dress. And what great AMQ buys! Now I feel like I need Bibis and Ambers though...



thanks *aoqtpi*!  the ambers are one of my most beloved pair, i went gaga for those shoes the minute i laid eyes on them, i didn't care how high they were, all i knew was i needed them!  the ostrich on the bibi is very special also.



regeens said:


> Love these combos C!



thanks *R*!


----------



## indypup

*C*, I love all of your combos!  Every time I thought I'd picked a favorite, the next one trumped it!

Love that eel knuckleduster.  I think eel is my favorite skin.


----------



## carlinha

*dezy*, i think both the skull clutch and knuckle duster fit about the same items, cuz the knuckle duster is longer but narrower, and the skull clutch is shorter but taller...

i took some reference pics for you, of what the space was like inside... for me, i can fit my BB tour with it's case, lip gloss, lotion, cards + cash, canon powershot elph camera, and house keys...














HOWEVER, the only difference is that the regular skull clutch opens wider than the knuckle duster, and may be easier to get things in and out of... also, in the knuckle duster, my BB tour with case fits, but it is snug.  here they are side by side, stretched out the max of how much they can open wide


----------



## RedBottomLover

*carlinha* did you get your LP Python Batik in the same size as your MBB?


----------



## carlinha

indypup said:


> *C*, I love all of your combos!  Every time I thought I'd picked a favorite, the next one trumped it!
> 
> Love that eel knuckleduster.  I think eel is my favorite skin.



thanks *indypup*!  i love how classy eel looks!



RedBottomLover said:


> *carlinha* did you get your LP Python Batik in the same size as your MBB?



*redbottomlover*, my LP python batik are 1/2 size smaller than my MBB, BUT my MBB are slightly loose on me and i should have gotten them 1/2 size smaller but a 36 was the only size left available... so in actuality i think they BOTH should have been the same size (35.5 for me).  hope that was not confusing.


----------



## RedBottomLover

carlinha said:


> thanks *indypup*!  i love how classy eel looks!
> 
> 
> 
> *redbottomlover*, my LP python batik are 1/2 size smaller than my MBB, BUT my MBB are slightly loose on me and i should have gotten them 1/2 size smaller but a 36 was the only size left available... so in actuality i think they BOTH should have been the same size (35.5 for me).  hope that was not confusing.


Nope, not confusing. Thanks! I don't really have a true size so when someone says they go .5 down from their TTS it doesn't usually apply to me because my feet are so weird & I figured since the LP is just like the MBB as far as heel height etc I should get the LP in the same size as my MBB. Also, did your LP stretch?


----------



## carlinha

RedBottomLover said:


> Nope, not confusing. Thanks! I don't really have a true size so when someone says they go .5 down from their TTS it doesn't usually apply to me because my feet are so weird & I figured since the LP is just like the MBB as far as heel height etc I should get the LP in the same size as my MBB. Also, did your LP stretch?



my LP have stretched a little in the toebox, i've only worn them out once though, but a few times at home...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*C- *Thank you so much for the pics! I need one! We have the same exact BB and the same exact cover btw


----------



## Dessye

Amazing pictures!!! I love how the clutch goes perfectly with everything.  Hmmm, I should look into getting a AM clutch too 

I wish I knew your secret to finding such of a kind shoes.  I'm sure the Peace of Shoe was sold out before I even knew about them!  They are my fave


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOW You look so beautiful in all those pics!! Your Ambers are siicckkk!!! Those LP Python Batiks are out of this world!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE those cosmo ostrich VPs OMG!!! You are so lucky *Carlinha*!!! And that engagement ring and wedding band  I hope I get beautiful rings like that some day

I really want one of those AMQ clutches now...lol Congrats one your new ones!!! Love the flesh studded one


----------



## hazeltt

I love all the pairings with the AMQ clutches!  You have such a good eye for matching the subtle hint of colours in your CLs and clutches!


----------



## betty*00

*carlinha*, I just got caught up with your thread. OMG!! You have the ultimate CL collection! So many...so many to drool over, my goodness you must be in shoe heaven, lol!! I love them all but the Ambers are my fave. 
You are so, so beautiful and your wedding was absolutely gorgeous. Congrats to you! 
Not only am I now addicted to your thread but also kind of want...or need to get a AMQ clutch!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Carlina your pics are AMAZING  love all the pairings with the AMQ clutches  doesn't get better than that babe


----------



## frick&frack

stunning outfits & pairings!!!  looking at your pics is way better than any fashion magazine...I could do this all day!  thanks so much for sharing 



carlinha said:


> i just wanted to post my las vegas pics here to keep everything together, eventhough i already posted in the outfit thread, so no need to comment again!
> 
> Amber volcano strass + Tbags dress + AMQ clutch
> Lace bouquet lady claude + Jay Godfrey dress + YSL clutch
> Taupe ostrich bibi + Orion dress
> Lady Peep python batik + Maude dress & cardigan + clutch from Bali (made of stingray)
> bronze cosmo ostrich VP + Maude dress & cardigan + AMQ clutch & sunnies
> 
> no CLs... but these are the babies i came home with
> flesh studded skull clutch + tan/caramel eelskin knuckle duster
> up close of the knuckle duster
> and here's my little family of AMQ clutches...
> his death anniversary is on 2/11 RIP.. what a genius.  i just wish i discovered him before he passed away.
> 
> now some fun pairings with the CLs!
> yellow python + yellow satin LG - i love yellow, it makes me so happy
> yellow python + rasta greissimo
> gold jeweled byzantine + rouge patent archidisco
> + cranberry satin escandria
> + fire opal strass lady claude
> + amber volcano strass
> tan/caramel eelskin knuckle duster
> + ghana orlato VP
> + black python frutti frutti
> flesh studded clutch
> + bronze cosmo ostrich VP
> + beige VC
> + Champagne satin peace of shoe


----------



## 9distelle

What beautifuls combinations!


----------



## Flip88

carlinha said:


> tan/caramel eelskin knuckle duster
> + ghana orlato VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + black python frutti frutti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flesh studded clutch
> + bronze cosmo ostrich VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + beige VC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Champagne satin peace of shoe



pure style


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

:couch:


----------



## crystalhowlett

MCQ XXX:devil::couch:











(with flash)





up close of the knuckle duster 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## LVOEnyc

ahh I love everything you post! Pure perfection


----------



## _Danielle_

*Carlinha* I  all your combinations !


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oye! I just got caught up with your thread!! OMG! I love all your combos! I especially loved that outfit with the polka dot dress & LP Batik!! Fabulous!


----------



## maryelle

i have to say this is one of the best threads on tpf.


----------



## Dessye

^^^
I agree!  *Carlinha* - I am DYING over your AMQ clutches


----------



## kvjohns614

Carlinha, what a unique and FABULOUS collection!!! I love all your CLs and AMQs!!


----------



## SophieLov

Carlinha your collection is amazing! there is not a single pair i dont absolutely love  and those mcqueen clutches!!!  and yay we are Fire Opal Strass twins  xoxo


----------



## erinmiyu

gorgeous outfit pairings! i adore all the clutches, too!


----------



## Louboutin Kitty

*drools* Fabulous collection. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jeshika

*C*, how did you size in your nabuck altadamas? youknow... for research purposes? 

ANNNNDDDD... i know you have some goodies to reveal!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *C- *Thank you so much for the pics! I need one! We have the same exact BB and the same exact cover btw



LOL!!!  now you have your own studded clutch also!!!  



Dessye said:


> Amazing pictures!!! I love how the clutch goes perfectly with everything.  Hmmm, I should look into getting a AM clutch too
> 
> I wish I knew your secret to finding such of a kind shoes.  I'm sure the Peace of Shoe was sold out before I even knew about them!  They are my fave



thanks *dessye*!  my SAs are the devils... they send me email updates of these things cuz they know i'm weak and can't resist 



l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW You look so beautiful in all those pics!! Your Ambers are siicckkk!!! Those LP Python Batiks are out of this world!
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE those cosmo ostrich VPs OMG!!! You are so lucky *Carlinha*!!! And that engagement ring and wedding band I hope I get beautiful rings like that some day
> 
> I really want one of those AMQ clutches now...lol Congrats one your new ones!!! Love the flesh studded one



thanks *lagirl*... you NEED the amber strass i hope you get them because they are one of the most special pair of shoes to me.  and they are comfy also!!!  and i hope you find Mr. Right one day (do you have one already?) who will gift you with beautiful things. 



hazeltt said:


> I love all the pairings with the AMQ clutches! You have such a good eye for matching the subtle hint of colours in your CLs and clutches!



thank you *hazeltt*!



betty*00 said:


> *carlinha*, I just got caught up with your thread. OMG!! You have the ultimate CL collection! So many...so many to drool over, my goodness you must be in shoe heaven, lol!! I love them all but the Ambers are my fave.
> You are so, so beautiful and your wedding was absolutely gorgeous. Congrats to you!
> Not only am I now addicted to your thread but also kind of want...or need to get a AMQ clutch!



awww *betty* thank you so much for the kind words!!!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Carlina your pics are AMAZING love all the pairings with the AMQ clutches doesn't get better than that babe



thanks hun!!!  you!


----------



## carlinha

LVOEnyc said:


> ahh I love everything you post! Pure perfection



thank you *LVOEnyc*!!!



_Danielle_ said:


> *Carlinha* I  all your combinations !



thanks so much *dani*!  



BlondeBarbie said:


> Oye! I just got caught up with your thread!! OMG! I love all your combos! I especially loved that outfit with the polka dot dress & LP Batik!! Fabulous!



thanks *blondebarbie*, the batiks are so special to me, and i love that polka dot dress too!



maryelle said:


> i have to say this is one of the best threads on tpf.



thank you so much *maryelle*, that is so flattering.



Dessye said:


> ^^^
> I agree! *Carlinha* - I am DYING over your AMQ clutches



thanks again *dessye*, maybe one day?? 



kvjohns614 said:


> Carlinha, what a unique and FABULOUS collection!!! I love all your CLs and AMQs!!



thank you so much *kvjohns*!



SophieLov said:


> Carlinha your collection is amazing! there is not a single pair i dont absolutely love and those mcqueen clutches!!! and yay we are Fire Opal Strass twins xoxo



thanks *sophielov*, i feel the same way about my collection in that i love each and every single shoe!  and yay for fire opal, one of the most stunning strasses ever!



erinmiyu said:


> gorgeous outfit pairings! i adore all the clutches, too!



thank you *erin*!



Louboutin Kitty said:


> *drools* Fabulous collection. Thank you for sharing!



thanks *louboutin kitty*!



jeshika said:


> *C*, how did you size in your nabuck altadamas? youknow... for research purposes?
> 
> ANNNNDDDD... i know you have some goodies to reveal!!!!!



hey *jesh*!  my ADs are 35.5 (1/2 size down from my TTS)... they were slightly snug in the toebox in the beginning but python stretches easily.  i think for you you can do a 35.5 or maybe even a 35 in them 

and yes i am delinquent, but patience, i hope to do some reveals next week.


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> stunning outfits & pairings!!!  looking at your pics is way better than any fashion magazine...I could do this all day!  thanks so much for sharing



thanks so much dear!  i wish this was true but i'm in scrubs 75% of the time 



9distelle said:


> What beautifuls combinations!



thanks *9distelle*!



Flip88 said:


> pure style



thank you *flip88*!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> :couch:



patience my dear *A* 



crystalhowlett said:


> MCQ XXX



yes *crystal*, AMQ is the best


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Carlinha* I NEED THE AMBERS! It all depends on whether I can sell my bag. I have been coming to your thread and lusting after yours! I am also on the waitlist for the Jenny in Jade Watersnake and I obviously want the Ambers more but I am still very intrigued Thank you that is really nice of you to say. I have been with my bf for almost 5 years now but he doesn't seem to be interested in marriage...so frustrating 

Oh and do you have the shoes in your avi? hehe TDF!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Carlinha wow! i love your new clutches!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ok woman! I'm here and I don't see any new reveals!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^lol I did the same when I saw her avi this morning.


----------



## pr1nc355

Yes, explain the avi, C =)

And I hear you on the scrubs LOL


----------



## AEGIS

wow.wow.wow.

i will be back here often to drool and daydream.

you lady have great taste.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Bring those V.Mix on Carla ..
What an insane Avater !!!!


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> hey *jesh*!  my ADs are 35.5 (1/2 size down from my TTS)... they were slightly snug in the toebox in the beginning but python stretches easily.  i think for you you can do a 35.5 or maybe even a 35 in them
> 
> and yes i am delinquent, but patience, i hope to do some reveals next week.




WHAT IS IN YOUR AVI?!?!?!!??!!?!?!   

okay... i will wait patiently for your reveal. 

Thanks for your help in my "research".


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Am I seeing the _*stunning*_ Very Mix in your Avatar?.......


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Carlinha* I NEED THE AMBERS! It all depends on whether I can sell my bag. I have been coming to your thread and lusting after yours! I am also on the waitlist for the Jenny in Jade Watersnake and I obviously want the Ambers more but I am still very intrigued Thank you that is really nice of you to say. I have been with my bf for almost 5 years now but he doesn't seem to be interested in marriage...so frustrating
> 
> Oh and do you have the shoes in your avi? hehe TDF!



well good luck on your sale *lagirl*!!!  and i hope your BF gets the marriage bug if you want him to!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Carlinha wow! i love your new clutches!!!



thanks *nerdy*!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ok woman! I'm here and I don't see any new reveals!



awww, sorry *dezy*!!!  this week i promise!



l.a_girl19 said:


> ^lol I did the same when I saw her avi this morning.





pr1nc355 said:


> Yes, explain the avi, C =)
> 
> And I hear you on the scrubs LOL





AEGIS said:


> wow.wow.wow.
> 
> i will be back here often to drool and daydream.
> 
> you lady have great taste.





^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Bring those V.Mix on Carla ..
> What an insane Avater !!!!





jeshika said:


> WHAT IS IN YOUR AVI?!?!?!!??!!?!?!
> 
> okay... i will wait patiently for your reveal.
> 
> Thanks for your help in my "research".





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Am I seeing the _*stunning*_ Very Mix in your Avatar?.......



OMG LADIES!!!  i hope i don't disappoint but i DO NOT have the VERY MIX (at least not yet )... the avi pic is a pic i found online, it is NOT ME holding those shoes, and they are UNFORTUNATELY NOT MINE ... i do hope and pray i can own a pair one day!


----------



## cts900




----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Yes, waiting.....

We know you're holding out.


----------



## rdgldy

but possibly something else you need to reveal??


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous *C*...you, the bags, and the shoes!!! I love everything!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I love all of your outfit, shoe & AM clutch combinations!


----------



## carlinha

cts900 said:


>





NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Yes, waiting.....
> 
> We know you're holding out.





rdgldy said:


> but possibly something else you need to reveal??



thanks for your patience ladies!



jancedtif said:


> Gorgeous *C*...you, the bags, and the shoes!!! I love everything!!!



thank you *jan*!



Cityfashionista said:


> I love all of your outfit, shoe & AM clutch combinations!



thanks *city*!


----------



## Dessye




----------



## carlinha

i'm finally ready to do my long overdue reveal ladies


----------



## SassySarah

Geeeeez!!! Yes do it!!!


----------



## dong8351




----------



## BijouBleu

:couch:


----------



## aoqtpi

I was gonna go to bed but now I have to see what's in those boxes!


----------



## carlinha

the first pair is not a surprise... i initially was not a big fan of these shoes when i first saw the stock pics... but i tried them on at the LV boutique, and i ate my words and became a convert...

because they looked like these on me 





Beige nappa MBB









they're pretty much my perfect nude ... not the most exciting pair, but just a basic color in a gorgeous style!


----------



## bling*lover

Beige MBB looks fab on you.... MORE MORE MORE


----------



## jeshika

Oh my they loooook so fab on you, *C*!  

NEXT!!!! I know there is more to come!


----------



## carlinha

the next pair is definitely not the most popular style in this forum, and i can understand why.  i HATED these shoes in the stock pics also... but again, i was forced to try them on at the LV boutique, and i was SHOCKED at the change of heart...

*Black nappa Daffodile*  ... there is just nothing about these shoes that i do not love... obsessed!!!

















and how can you blame me, when they looked like this on me?


----------



## Dessye

Wow, ask and ye shall receive! 

The beige MBBs look stunning on you! 

The Daffs are gorgeous!   I was stunned when I liked the Lady Daf on me but I just don't see myself getting much wear out of them in Toronto.


----------



## carlinha

next up... i already had an EB shoe, the Alta Iowa, but i just couldn't resist this amazing pair... so i let go of the AI, and replaced them with these beauties!!!

*Royal Blue suede MBB*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow *c *they both look stunning on you!!! more more more!!!


----------



## Dessye

I am SOooooo jelly of your RB MBBs!


----------



## carlinha

last... i have been waiting for this pair for FOREVER.  it was quite a saga... but here she is... can you see?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

omg!!!! the EB MBBs look breath taking! and I see something red!!!!


----------



## Dessye

Do I see red Lady Clou???   Very artistic shot and your dog (?Kaya) is so cute!


----------



## BijouBleu

Woo hooooo, was going to wait till the end coz I was loving the MBB, and the Daf, but the EB MBB are killer!!! Wow, wow!! Ok, back to Lady Clou


----------



## carlinha

my beloved *Ruby Lady Clou*


----------



## aoqtpi

Ooohhh I love the MBBs! EB is such a great colour! Your dog is such a cutie! 

ETA: Those Lady Clous look amazing on you! Your tat goes so well with them!


----------



## Dessye

Simply stunning, *Carlinha*!   *applause*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

absolutley stunning!!!!


----------



## carlinha

group shot of the newbies


----------



## jenayb

Oh my!! I don't know which one I love the most! The Daf is absolutely breathtaking in black nappa, and the RB MBB... No words! I think I definitely love the red Lady Clou on you the most. That colour against your skin tone... Wowza!


----------



## bling*lover

I have to admit I am 1 of those people that isn't too fond of the Daffs, but I do also admit that they look awesome on some people and you are certainly 1 of those people!

*EB SUEDE MBB*  They look amazing on you aswell.
*RED LADY CLOU*  They are perfection on you. I'm so in  with these in the red!

Congrats on all your amazing new additions, you are the  of Louboutin!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

oooooo my goddd! Love all the newbies!


----------



## carlinha

MBB family shot









and the updated family shot


----------



## bling*lover

carlinha said:


> MBB family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the updated family shot


 
Are we going to be in for a Framboise MBB reveal anytime soon?? You may aswell have the whole collection!


----------



## carlinha

thank you for letting me share


----------



## Dessye

bling*lover said:


> Are we going to be in for a Framboise MBB reveal anytime soon?? You may aswell have the whole collection!



Hey, don't forget the black suede MBB 

Your collection is just unbelievably staggering, *Carlinha*! I DIE!!!


----------



## carlinha

*jeshika
dessye* - i'm glad you felt the same way as i did about the lady daf!  and the RB MBB are at LV 
*dezy
bijoubleu
aoqtpi* - thank you for staying up, i hope it was worth it!
*jenay* - it's so hard for me to pick also!!!
*bling*lover* - it's OK, the daffs are definitely not for everyone.  that's what makes us all unique and different!    thank you!  and no framboise MBB, but something else in framboise suede 
*dirtyaddiction*


----------



## MadameElle

Wow  They all look gorgeous on you.  My favorites are the RB and Beige MBB.  You're right, it's not too much to have the same style you love in different colors.


----------



## bling*lover

OOOH Dessye how could I forget about those....... Baby Brain in action today!

Yay Carlinha, I can't wait to see what you did get in Framboise, its such an amazing color!


----------



## mishybelle

Amazingness, Carla, pure amazing! Beautiful collection and I love your new pairs, ESP the MBBs! 

Btw, do I sense a framboise Balota in your future?


----------



## SophieLov

OMG *carlinha* what a gorgeous haul!!! I love them all your collection is a total dream !!


----------



## SophieLov

P.S May I ask where you managed to source the mad marta those are amazing I need them!!


----------



## ochie

I love the beige MBB, RB MBB, Daf, and lady clou, in short I LOVE THEM ALL !!! 
I counted the shoes in your cabinet and told DH that you have 46 pairs of CLs, and I told him when I have 50 pairs I am done! He was like


----------



## Chins4

but reserving extra specialfor those red studs! Just delicious on you!


----------



## regeens

*Carlinha*, no clear winner for me as they're all gorgeous!!!! I was leaning towards the Beige MBBs because they're a perfect nude on you but then those RB MBBs are just way too pretty! And then you wear those Daffs like a rock star. And top it all off with those amazing Ruby babies. I can't pick a favorite! Congrats dear!!!! Thanks do much for sharing the happiness


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Congrats Carla, i like the RED LADY CLOU on you ..


----------



## 9distelle

Congrats!!! They look all beautiful on you!!!
Love your nail polish as well!


----------



## Indieana

carlinha said:


>




These are amazing - I love the MBB's but I would die for a pair of these!!

Congrats on all your gorgeous new additions!


----------



## clothingguru

MAN I LOVE THEM ALL!!! OMG THOSE red lady clou's ARE AMAZING on you girl!!!! And the RB suede MBB's are soooo GORGEOUS! And the beige MBB's are DIVINE! Congrats on yet another amazing haul!


----------



## **shoelover**

i'm  not knowing which pair i like 1st, there all amazing!..The RB MBB are divine. Congrats on your newbies!!..where the same size..:ninja: ..visit to your cabinet would be


----------



## Star86doll

Freakin' Amazing! Love your 2 MBBs, Red Lady Clou & Daffs!! They all look STUNNING, STUNNING on you!!


----------



## michellejy

I can't believe I've never commented on your collection before. You have such an amazing collection. The blue MBB is my favorite of all of the MBBs.

I love the Red Lady Clou too. Red is my favorite color and spikes...


----------



## jancedtif

I love all your new additons *C*!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

OMG *C*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i love them all.  you really changed my mind about the daffs... when i first saw that shoe i was like really msr L?  but they look so good on!!  love them...and the others are all amazing... you really rock the mbbs and the clous!!


----------



## icecreamom

Amazing Carla.... Simply stunning!


----------



## SassySarah

*carlinha* - I love your hauls, you make mine look like no big deal so I feel less guilty .  LOVE the RB MBB!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG *Carlinha*! AMAZING! I AM SPEECHLESS! The RB MBBS are perfect on you! They go so well with your tattoo! Beige MBBs (I wish I had gotten them) and those LADY CLOUS!! The red is so beautiful! Daffs...they look fantastic!


----------



## LavenderIce

Fabulous additions and you look amazing in them all!   My favorite is the ruby Lady Clou.  I'm glad you finally have them.


----------



## karwood

*Carla,* all your new CLs look absolutely gorgeous on you! Love the color the RB MBB! The beige MBB are perfection on you. The black nappa Daf simply look amazing on you. I really wish they looked that good on me. You are definitely rockin  those ruby LC!


----------



## ceseeber

einnie-miennie-meini-mo...I love them all but those red Lady Clou's sure do take the cake!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*C* I love all the new additions!! I'm glad you finally got them! The RB suede MBBs are SOOOO TDF! There are just no words for your collection


----------



## Cityfashionista

OMG!You are a shoe goddess!  Shoe twins on the Lady Clou which look amazing on you! They all look amazing! I need to live in your shoe closet!


----------



## phiphi

*c* - another amazing haul! your collection is so fabulous. loves it!


----------



## Jadpe

Wow your collection is breathtaking 
Love your new additions especially the MBB in beige!


----------



## GCGDanielle

My head is spinning from all that beauty!  Love your collection.


----------



## *MJ*

WOW!!! So many gorgeous new lovelies!!! I love the EB MBB and the Red Lady Clous the best!! Congrats on them all!!! 

Shoe cousins on the Lady Clous...I have them in black!!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> the first pair is not a surprise... i initially was not a big fan of these shoes when i first saw the stock pics... but i tried them on at the LV boutique, and i ate my words and became a convert...
> 
> Beige nappa MBB
> 
> they're pretty much my perfect nude ... not the most exciting pair, but just a basic color in a gorgeous style!


^this is such a PERFECT style for you!!!  & the nude is perfect!  they look amazing!




carlinha said:


> the next pair is definitely not the most popular style in this forum, and i can understand why.  i HATED these shoes in the stock pics also... but again, i was forced to try them on at the LV boutique, and i was SHOCKED at the change of heart...
> 
> *Black nappa Daffodile*  ... there is just nothing about these shoes that i do not love... obsessed!!!
> 
> and how can you blame me, when they looked like this on me?


^seriously girl, you can rock some skyscrapers like no one else I know!  somehow you make them look appropriate & elegant...I don't know how you do it.  they're fabulous on you!!!




carlinha said:


> next up... i already had an EB shoe, the Alta Iowa, but i just couldn't resist this amazing pair... so i let go of the AI, and replaced them with these beauties!!!
> 
> *Royal Blue suede MBB*


^holy cow  ...they're STUNNING on you!!!  the color is great with your tattoo!




carlinha said:


> my beloved *Ruby Lady Clou*


^so beautiful...so edgy...they're YOU!  so sexy with your red nails 

ummmm...is your DH gonna let you leave the house now?


----------



## crystalhowlett

SO where do you store the ones that don't make it on display??? I know there is more






 love them all!!!


----------



## kett

Carlinha! As always, amazing amazing amazing! I absolutely die over your collection.


----------



## needloub

Love your updated family shot!!  I am dying over your red Lady Clou 

Those beige MBB's look amazing with your skin tone, and your electric blue suede


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> MBB family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the updated family shot


 
seriously I am drooling on my desk..... stunning collection!


----------



## ellelee

Gosh they are all sky high and beauuutiful! Thank you for sharing your goodies with us. Your reveals are always a treat.


----------



## missgiannina

WOW!!! Love them all!!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

lady I don't know where you are going with these shoes.....um but can I got with you too   EB MBB's I died when I saw that colorway as stunning as i knew they would be.  Love love love your red lady clous until I saw them come out in the red I never understood the allure of that shoe but the red is really really stunning on you!  You are my shoe dr idol!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Carlinha I have no words babe  you always leave me speechless


----------



## hazeltt

I love all of them!! And now you just need the fram suede MBB to complete your MBB collection! Congrats on all the new pairs! You must show us some outfit pics with the RB MBB!


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> *jeshika
> dessye* - i'm glad you felt the same way as i did about the lady daf!  and the RB MBB are at LV
> *dezy
> bijoubleu
> aoqtpi* - thank you for staying up, i hope it was worth it!
> *jenay* - it's so hard for me to pick also!!!
> *bling*lover* - it's OK, the daffs are definitely not for everyone.  that's what makes us all unique and different!    thank you!  and no framboise MBB, but *something else in framboise suede*
> *dirtyaddiction*



Balotas?


----------



## stilly

All your new shoes are amazing!!! The daffs are are just stunning on you!!!


----------



## Weirdlo23

Bravo Carlinha!! I love your newest additions! I don't like the Daffs too much but you sure as hell rock it well! I swear..you should become a foot model. Hehehe


----------



## Echoes

I'm sure it's been posted a thousand times, but I can't keep up with this board and the style names.

What is this one attached (snipped from post 1728)?


Also what is the one in adctd2onlnshpng's avatar?


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


>



This  I want everything on the top 3 shelves, plus the Rastas! Amazing!


----------



## erinmiyu

*carlinha* - AMAZING! i absolutely adore everything but i think my fave is the beige mbb. those really are your perfect nude! the dafs are growing on me, too. 



Echoes said:


> I'm sure it's been posted a thousand times, but I can't keep up with this board and the style names.
> 
> What is this one attached (snipped from post 1728)?
> 
> 
> Also what is the one in adctd2onlnshpng's avatar?


the attached is escandria and adctd's is the tahiti (i believe)


----------



## KlassicKouture

Is there a doctor in the house??


----------



## surlygirl

amazing!!! seriously, that's all i can say. absolutely love your collection, *c*!

and couldn't agree more about the daff - wasn't a fan until trying them on and now i love & want!


----------



## indypup

Wowza, *C*!  They are all gorgeous on you and I can't wait to see what you wear the Daffodiles with!  Your new avatar is just .  That blue is amazing on you.


----------



## Luv n bags

Your shoe collection is amazing!!!


----------



## Dessye

KlassicKouture said:


> Is there a doctor in the house??



Yes, but you definitely don't want to see me....I'm a pathologist!! :lolots:


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Amazing collection, but those RB MBB....T....D....F!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> Wow  They all look gorgeous on you  My favorites are the RB and Beige MBB.  You're right, it's not too much to have the same style you love in different colors.



thanks *madameelle*!  i totally agree, look how many VPs i own!  and 2 catenita trashes also!  when it works it works!



bling*lover said:


> OOOH Dessye how could I forget about those....... Baby Brain in action today!
> 
> Yay Carlinha, I can't wait to see what you did get in Framboise, its such an amazing color!



thanks *bling*!  framboise suede en route 



mishybelle said:


> Amazingness, Carla, pure amazing! Beautiful collection and I love your new pairs, ESP the MBBs!
> 
> Btw, do I sense a framboise Balota in your future?



*mishy*, thank you!  a girl can't tell, but i'll post them as soon as i get them.



SophieLov said:


> OMG *carlinha* what a gorgeous haul!!! I love them all your collection is a total dream !!





SophieLov said:


> P.S May I ask where you managed to source the mad marta those are amazing I need them!!



thanks *sophie*.  the mad marta are from horatio, but a few boutiques got them including madison, SCP and BH.  they are so bad ass!



ochie said:


> I love the beige MBB, RB MBB, Daf, and lady clou, in short I LOVE THEM ALL !!!
> I counted the shoes in your cabinet and told DH that you have 46 pairs of CLs, and I told him when I have 50 pairs I am done! He was like



*ochie*, i don't believe you will stop at 50!!! 



Chins4 said:


> but reserving extra special  for those red studs! Just delicious on you!



thank you *chins*!  they are really showstoppers.  wore them out last night and people were ogling!



regeens said:


> *Carlinha*, no clear winner for me as they're all gorgeous!!!! I was leaning towards the Beige MBBs because they're a perfect nude on you but then those RB MBBs are just way too pretty! And then you wear those Daffs like a rock star. And top it all off with those amazing Ruby babies. I can't pick a favorite! Congrats dear!!!! Thanks do much for sharing the happiness



thank you *regeens*, and thank you for all your advice and going through my decision making process with me!  



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Congrats Carla, i like the RED LADY CLOU on you ..



thanks *seductive*!



9distelle said:


> Congrats!!! They look all beautiful on you!!!
> Love your nail polish as well!



thanks *9distelle*!


----------



## carlinha

Indieana said:


> These are amazing - I love the MBB's but I would die for a pair of these!!
> 
> Congrats on all your gorgeous new additions!



thanks *indieana*, i love love love the lady clous also!



clothingguru said:


> MAN I LOVE THEM ALL!!! OMG THOSE red lady clou's ARE AMAZING on you girl!!!! And the RB suede MBB's are soooo GORGEOUS! And the beige MBB's are DIVINE! Congrats on yet another amazing haul!



thanks *CG*!



**shoelover** said:


> i'm  not knowing which pair i like 1st, there all amazing!..The RB MBB are divine. Congrats on your newbies!!..where the same size...visit to your cabinet would be



thanks *shoelover*!  you are welcome to visit my cabinet anytime!



Star86doll said:


> Freakin' Amazing! Love your 2 MBBs, Red Lady Clou & Daffs!! They all look STUNNING, STUNNING on you!!



thanks *star86*!



michellejy said:


> I can't believe I've never commented on your collection before. You have such an amazing collection. The blue MBB is my favorite of all of the MBBs.
> 
> I love the Red Lady Clou too. Red is my favorite color and spikes...



thanks *michelle*!



jancedtif said:


> I love all your new additons *C*!!  Gorgeous!!



thank you *jan*!



moshi_moshi said:


> OMG *C*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i love them all.  you really changed my mind about the daffs... when i first saw that shoe i was like really msr L?  but they look so good on!!  love them...and the others are all amazing... you really rock the mbbs and the clous!!



thanks *moshi*!  i totally felt the same way about the daffs!!!



icecreamom said:


> Amazing Carla.... Simply stunning!



thank you *icecreamom*!



SassySarah said:


> *carlinha* - I love your hauls, you make mine look like no big deal so I feel less guilty .  LOVE the RB MBB!!!



thanks *sassy*, girl of course your haul is TOTALLY a big deal, especially those super rare red python jaws!!!!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG *Carlinha*! AMAZING! I AM SPEECHLESS! The RB MBBS are perfect on you! They go so well with your tattoo! Beige MBBs (I wish I had gotten them) and those LADY CLOUS!! The red is so beautiful! Daffs...they look fantastic!



thanks *lagirl*!  i can't wait to see the ambers on you!



LavenderIce said:


> Fabulous additions and you look amazing in them all!  My favorite is the ruby Lady Clou.  I'm glad you finally have them.



thanks *lav*, and thanks for listening to me vent about the drama 



karwood said:


> *Carla,* all your new CLs look absolutely gorgeous on you! Love the color the RB MBB! The beige MBB are perfection on you. The black nappa Daf simply look amazing on you. I really wish they looked that good on me. You are definitely rockin  those ruby LC!



thanks *kar*, it's OK the black nappa daff didn't work out, you have the WS ones which are just amazing on you!!!



ceseeber said:


> einnie-miennie-meini-mo...I love them all but those red Lady Clou's sure do take the cake!



hehe thanks *cesee*, something about red and studs huh?  



ikaesmallz said:


> *C* I love all the new additions!! I'm glad you finally got them! The RB suede MBBs are SOOOO TDF! There are just no words for your collection



thanks *K*, and thanks for being there with me through it all!



Cityfashionista said:


> OMG!  You are a shoe goddess!  Shoe twins on the Lady Clou which look amazing on you! They all look amazing! I need to live in your shoe closet!



thank you *city*!  can't wait till you get the lady clou also!


----------



## sakura

Congrats on your new CLs, *C*!  Tough pick, but I must say that I'm partial to the ruby Lady Clou.


----------



## carlinha

phiphi said:


> *c* - another amazing haul! your collection is so fabulous. loves it!



thanks *phi*!!!



Jadpe said:


> Wow your collection is breathtaking
> Love your new additions especially the MBB in beige!



thanks *jadpe*.



GCGDanielle said:


> My head is spinning from all that beauty!  Love your collection.



thanks *danielle*!



*MJ* said:


> WOW!!! So many gorgeous new lovelies!!! I love the EB MBB and the Red Lady Clous the best!! Congrats on them all!!!
> 
> Shoe cousins on the Lady Clous...I have them in black!!



thank you *MJ*!  the black lady clou are stunning, such a great contrast with the red sole!



frick&frack said:


> ^this is such a PERFECT style for you!!!  & the nude is perfect!  they look amazing!
> ^seriously girl, you can rock some skyscrapers like no one else I know!  somehow you make them look appropriate & elegant...I don't know how you do it.  they're fabulous on you!!!
> ^holy cow ...they're STUNNING on you!!!  the color is great with your tattoo
> ^so beautiful...so edgy...they're YOU!  so sexy with your red nails
> 
> ummmm...is your DH gonna let you leave the house now?



thanks so much for the kind words *frick*!  DH will only let me leave the house with him :lolots:  just kidding...



crystalhowlett said:


> SO where do you store the ones that don't make it on display??? I know there is more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them all!!!



thanks *crystal*!  believe it or not this is it... i had some amazing shoes from before that i have let go of... it didn't work out for one reason or another, be it that they didn't fit well, or i just fell out of love with them.  hopefully they are all with loving homes.  i don't know what i will do though at the end of this season's buys, i will run out of space.  i need to build a custom closet when we buy our home.



kett said:


> Carlinha! As always, amazing amazing amazing! I absolutely die over your collection.



thank you *kett*!



needloub said:


> Love your updated family shot!!  I am dying over your red Lady Clou
> 
> Those beige MBB's look amazing with your skin tone, and your electric blue suede



thanks *needloub*!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> seriously I am drooling on my desk..... stunning collection!



thank you *dezy*!



ellelee said:


> Gosh they are all sky high and beauuutiful! Thank you for sharing your goodies with us. Your reveals are always a treat.



thanks *ellelee*, i still shock myself with how high my heels are sometimes... especially considering where i started a few years ago..



missgiannina said:


> WOW!!! Love them all!!!!



thank you *missgiannina*, shoe cousins on the lady clou!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> lady I don't know where you are going with these shoes.....um but can I got with you too   EB MBB's I died when I saw that colorway as stunning as i knew they would be.  Love love love your red lady clous until I saw them come out in the red I never understood the allure of that shoe but the red is really really stunning on you!  You are my shoe dr idol!!!



thank you *verystylishgirl*!  i hope to go some good places with them   come with me!!!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Carlinha I have no words babe... you always leave me speechless



aww thanks *adct* 



hazeltt said:


> I love all of them!! And now you just need the fram suede MBB to complete your MBB collection! Congrats on all the new pairs! You must show us some outfit pics with the RB MBB!





hazeltt said:


> Balotas?



*hazeltt*, thank you... and stay tuned for *framboise*


----------



## carlinha

Weirdlo23 said:


> Bravo Carlinha!! I love your newest additions! I don't like the Daffs too much but you sure as hell rock it well! I swear..you should become a foot model. Hehehe



aww thanks *weirdlo* maybe i should consider it if it will pay for my expensive hobby 



Echoes said:


> I'm sure it's been posted a thousand times, but I can't keep up with this board and the style names.
> 
> What is this one attached (snipped from post 1728)?
> 
> 
> Also what is the one in adctd2onlnshpng's avatar?



thanks *echoes*, those are the cranberry satin escandrias, and adct are the tahitis.



aoqtpi said:


> This  I want everything on the top 3 shelves, plus the Rastas! Amazing!



thanks *aoqtpi*!  hard for me to pick my favorite row, but those are definitely up there!



erinmiyu said:


> *carlinha* - AMAZING! i absolutely adore everything but i think my fave is the beige mbb. those really are your perfect nude! the dafs are growing on me, too.
> 
> 
> the attached is escandria and adctd's is the tahiti (i believe)



thanks *erin*!  the daffs definitely grow on you!



KlassicKouture said:


> Is there a doctor in the house??



:lolots: *KK*!!!  CPR CPR!  good thing i am ACLS certified 



surlygirl said:


> amazing!!! seriously, that's all i can say. absolutely love your collection, *c*!
> 
> and couldn't agree more about the daff - wasn't a fan until trying them on and now i love & want!



thanks *surly*!  do i see a daff in the future for you?



indypup said:


> Wowza, *C*!  They are all gorgeous on you and I can't wait to see what you wear the Daffodiles with!  Your new avatar is just .  That blue is amazing on you.



thanks *indy*!!!  i'll be sure to post some outfit pics!



tigertrixie said:


> Your shoe collection is amazing!!!



thanks *tigertrixie*!



Dessye said:


> Yes, but you definitely don't want to see me....I'm a pathologist!! :lolots:



*dessye*... eeps HELL TO THE NO!!!!!!!  



MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Amazing collection, but those RB MBB....T....D....F!!!!!



thank you *mrsteachermrcop*!


----------



## carlinha

stilly said:


> All your new shoes are amazing!!! The daffs are are just stunning on you!!!



thank you *stilly*!  i love the lady daf on you also!!!  you have amazing legs girl!



sakura said:


> Congrats on your new CLs, *C*!  Tough pick, but I must say that I'm partial to the ruby Lady Clou.



thanks *sakura*!  those are definitely one of my faves also


----------



## rockvixen76

*Carlinha*LOVING your new shoes!!!! I especially love the EB MBB and the Ruby Lady Clou. x


----------



## _Danielle_

Wohooo carlinha !!  I  all your new additions but The Daffodile are definitely made for you !!


----------



## maianh_8686

REALLY AMAZING    

The Beige nappa and RB MBBs rock on your feet perfectly 

The Daffodile just beyond words 

And the Lady Clou   I can't say a word. They match your skin stone so perfect that i think Msr. designed them JUST FOR YOU


----------



## Louboufan

carlinha said:


> MBB family shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the updated family shot


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i seriously love when your thread is active because it means major surprises inside! thanks for sharing - they are all incredible as always!!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> thanks so much for the kind words *frick*!  DH will only let me leave the house with him :lolots:  just kidding...



you married a wise man


----------



## BattyBugs

Fabulous additions! Congratulations!


----------



## candyapples88

Your collection is my fav! So much color variety!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Congrats Carlinha!!!! 

I adore your new shoes! And you wear the Dafs so well!!! That group pic of your MBBs is beautiful. I'm speechless lol I dunno what else to say, I think I'm gonna go sit down before I seriously pass out and dream about your shoes haha!


----------



## Raffaluv

Wow C....WOW!!!  You knocked it out of the park yet again!!  What AMAZING new additions!! Congrats!!!!  The Dafs are sick, the MBB are just so YOU & beautiful & the Ruby Lady Clous do look as if they were made for you!!!  Adore your collection & know all is sunny on your end!   Thanks for sharing!! 

p.s. I got the LC in black!


----------



## chloe speaks

The group shot is my favorite, as all of them are beauties in their own right, but together WOW!

Hey, your new additions are their little collection on their own!


----------



## inspiredgem

carlihna - your collection is beyond gorgeous!  I really love all your MBB's - especially the royal blue! 

I think you're going to need a bigger shoe cabinet!


----------



## siserilla

Wow! Your reveals always leave me speechless. I am now in love with the Daffs. I must have them!!


----------



## Alice1979

What great additions! I always love it when you update your collection, you do it with a bang, and I'm completely blown away once again. The ruby LC are absolutely stunning! I'm glad they finally made their way to you. The rb suede MBBs are such gorgeous shoes, and the beige ones really accentuate your beautiful skin tone. I like the Daffs on you, you certainly wear them beautifully! Congrats on all of your goodies and enjoy.


----------



## natassha68

My gosh lady, every single pair is on FIRE !!...the MBB in beige are soooooo pretty, and of course the daffs & the ruby LC (shoe twin) ... I just love your whole collection Mama


----------



## jeshika

i love the RB MBBs on you, *C*!!! And the ruby lady clous! Absolute winners!


----------



## carlinha

candyapples88 said:


> Your collection is my fav! So much color variety!



thanks *candy*, i do love my color!  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Carlinha!!!!
> 
> I adore your new shoes! And you wear the Dafs so well!!! That group pic of your MBBs is beautiful. I'm speechless lol I dunno what else to say, I think I'm gonna go sit down before I seriously pass out and dream about your shoes haha!



aww, thanks so much *CEC*!



Raffaluv said:


> Wow C....WOW!!!  You knocked it out of the park yet again!!  What AMAZING new additions!! Congrats!!!!  The Dafs are sick, the MBB are just so YOU & beautiful & the Ruby Lady Clous do look as if they were made for you!!!  Adore your collection & know all is sunny on your end! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> p.s. I got the LC in black!



thanks *raffaluv*!  yay glad to see you got the lady clou in black also!  i just love them!!!



chloe speaks said:


> The group shot is my favorite, as all of them are beauties in their own right, but together WOW!
> 
> Hey, your new additions are their little collection on their own!



thanks *chloe*!



rockvixen76 said:


> *Carlinha*LOVING your new shoes!!!! I especially love the EB MBB and the Ruby Lady Clou. x



thanks *rockvixen*, i love those two also!



_Danielle_ said:


> Wohooo carlinha !!  I  all your new additions but The Daffodile are definitely made for you !!



thanks *dani*!



maianh_8686 said:


> REALLY AMAZING
> 
> The Beige nappa and RB MBBs rock on your feet perfectly
> 
> The Daffodile just beyond words
> 
> And the Lady Clou  I can't say a word. They match your skin stone so perfect that i think Msr. designed them JUST FOR YOU



thanks you darling *maianh*!  miss you!



Louboufan said:


>



thanks *louboufan*!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> i seriously love when your thread is active because it means major surprises inside! thanks for sharing - they are all incredible as always!!



thanks *nerdy*!



frick&frack said:


> you married a wise man



i sure did!


----------



## carlinha

BattyBugs said:


> Fabulous additions! Congratulations!



thanks *batty*!



inspiredgem said:


> carlihna - your collection is beyond gorgeous!  I really love all your MBB's - especially the royal blue!
> 
> I think you're going to need a bigger shoe cabinet!



thanks *inspiredgem*!  i love royal blue so much!  i do need another cabinet soon!



siserilla said:


> Wow! Your reveals always leave me speechless. I am now in love with the Daffs. I must have them!!



thanks *siserilla*... the daffs are definitely one of those shoes that look much better on i think!



Alice1979 said:


> What great additions! I always love it when you update your collection, you do it with a bang, and I'm completely blown away once again. The ruby LC are absolutely stunning! I'm glad they finally made their way to you. The rb suede MBBs are such gorgeous shoes, and the beige ones really accentuate your beautiful skin tone. I like the Daffs on you, you certainly wear them beautifully! Congrats on all of your goodies and enjoy.



thank you *alice*!  now isn't it time you updated YOUR collection?  



natassha68 said:


> My gosh lady, every single pair is on FIRE !!...the MBB in beige are soooooo pretty, and of course the daffs & the ruby LC (shoe twin) ... I just love your whole collection Mama



hi darling!  good to see you on here!  you are so delinquent with updating your collection!!!  i am dying to see what you've gotten!  i bet the ruby lady clou look amazing on you also.



jeshika said:


> i love the RB MBBs on you, *C*!!! And the ruby lady clous! Absolute winners!



thanks *jeshika*!


----------



## sobe2009

Carla, absolutely adore ur new additions..... WOW!!, i have to stay away from your pictures, you make every shoes look amazing. I have to blame you for lots of my purchases recently.... But I am glad!!!  Thank you C!


----------



## Miss_Q

Beige MBB look stunning on you. Love all your new babies.


----------



## CMM

I always think that you won't be able to top your previous reveal, but then you shock me and top it every time! I love all 4 pairs. They looks absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## Akalyah

I'm so droolingggg


----------



## Dessye

Your avi! I DIE!!!!! CLs and AMQ clutch, it's too much, it's too much!!!


----------



## Faraasha

So beautiful!!!...


----------



## pr1nc355

I love all your new pairs, but the beige MBB stands out to me because it goes so well with your skin!  Congrats again!


----------



## carlinha

sobe2009 said:


> Carla, absolutely adore ur new additions..... WOW!!, i have to stay away from your pictures, you make every shoes look amazing. I have to blame you for lots of my purchases recently.... But I am glad!!!  Thank you C!



thanks so much *sobe*!  you definitely rock those CLs better than no one else, so i am glad that i've tempted you 



Miss_Q said:


> Beige MBB look stunning on you. Love all your new babies.



thank you *Miss_Q*!!!



CMM said:


> I always think that you won't be able to top your previous reveal, but then you shock me and top it every time! I love all 4 pairs. They looks absolutely stunning on you!



thanks *CMM*!



Akalyah said:


> I'm so droolingggg



thanks *Akalyah*!



Dessye said:


> Your avi! I DIE!!!!! CLs and AMQ clutch, it's too much, it's too much!!!



ahahaha thanks *Dessye*!



Faraasha said:


> So beautiful!!!...



thanks *Faraasha*!



pr1nc355 said:


> I love all your new pairs, but the beige MBB stands out to me because it goes so well with your skin!  Congrats again!



thanks *pr1nc355*!  funny how i didn't even like these shoes when i saw their stock pics, and i fell in love when i had them on my feet!


----------



## calisurf

Finally catching up --- wow, wow, wow, wow and wow!

Congrats on all the new lovelies!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

ok I have my fill again.
Just saw the wedding photos. I am so late.
But loved loved loved the wedding.


----------



## brintee

Ahhhhh, love your reveals   Fantastic choices sweets!


----------



## aeross

Fabulous new additions *C* you have an amazing collection 

A x


----------



## roussel

You never dissapoint with your new reveals.  I love the entire shoe collection really but those Lady Clous


----------



## NY_Mami

carlinha said:


> group shot of the newbies



cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............


----------



## LVOEnyc




----------



## harlow2424

Hey girl, I just love love love your new editions. I haven't been on here in awhile but I had to stop and look at your gorgeous wedding photos. Congrats on your new gorgeous editions Your collection is one of my favs!


----------



## lolitablue

Love them all!! Cannot wait to se all the outfit photos when you post them!


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous new additions *C*!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Great taste as usual Carla!!
Love all the new additions, especially the Lady Clou!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

How much would it be to rent space in your collection thread? I don't think I ever want to leave!!


----------



## cts900

AH-mazing!  You never fail to impress!  Your new additions, new avi, and...well... YOU generally are just beautiful and always exciting.


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh *C*, your reveals are always such a treat!    congrats on the new additions!  i especially LOOOOVE the *Ruby LC*s on you!  pure perfection!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I'm just dropping by to do some enabling!!!!!!

Go buy the Jade WS ADs stat!!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^   i second that!


----------



## bling*lover

I spy new shoes in your avi


----------



## Faraasha

^ I was going to say that!! 



Hot Hot Hot!!


----------



## MadameElle

Is that the framboise balota???  Nice!!!  More pics please...


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

I just stopped by to drool per usual!  Um but yeah I did notice some new shoes in your avi ....


----------



## Dessye

Lovin' the new avi!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Ha! *Dessye* and I had the same idea! I just have to say every single time I see your avatar I start yearning for McQ, I'm eyeing the black strass brittania and trying really hard to wait till my birthday............you are making it very hard . The RB on RB is sooooo hot!!! 


Well, I'm apparently a tad slow, I meant your previous avatar. The new one made me exclaim out loud, my husband thinks I'm loco!! I'll wait for the reveal but in the mean time


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Get the Jade Jennys 
I think they are more flattering to your skin tone than Framboise


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Carlinha*! Another beautiful pair? I see it in you avi...you can't hide forever lol


----------



## elfgirl

LOL. I saw all the new comments and came by to see if you'd posted pics of the brand new ones... 

P.S. Seeing your Lady Clou and how gorgeous they look on you make me long even more for Lucifer Bows in red. (Are you listening, Msr? RED, PLEASE. *pouty*)


----------



## hazeltt

Yay! I knew you were getting the fram Balotas! They look great on you! Congrats! Can you wear them with pants or strictly capris, shorts, and dresses? =)


----------



## hazeltt

Sorry for all the questions but did you order your TTS? Are they 120 or 150? Thank you!


----------



## carlinha

calisurf said:


> Finally catching up --- wow, wow, wow, wow and wow!
> 
> Congrats on all the new lovelies!  Gorgeous!!!!



thanks *cali*!



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> ok I have my fill again.
> Just saw the wedding photos. I am so late.
> But loved loved loved the wedding.



thanks *lookingood*!  i had a fantastic time in bali and my wedding.  it was a magical place and you should go if you can.



brintee said:


> Ahhhhh, love your reveals  Fantastic choices sweets!



thanks *B*!  and thanks for your advice as always.



aeross said:


> Fabulous new additions *C* you have an amazing collection
> 
> A x



thanks *A*!



roussel said:


> You never dissapoint with your new reveals.  I love the entire shoe collection really but those Lady Clous



thanks *rouss*, you know how amazing the ruby lady clous are in real life   they look fab on you girl!



NY_Mami said:


> cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............



thanks *NY_mami*!



LVOEnyc said:


>



thanks *LVOEnyc*!


----------



## carlinha

harlow2424 said:


> Hey girl, I just love love love your new editions. I haven't been on here in awhile but I had to stop and look at your gorgeous wedding photos. Congrats on your new gorgeous editions Your collection is one of my favs!



thanks so much *harlow*, yeah haven't seen you here in a while!  hope things are well!



lolitablue said:


> Love them all!! Cannot wait to se all the outfit photos when you post them!



thanks *lolita*!



jancedtif said:


> Gorgeous new additions *C*!!



thanks *jan*!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Great taste as usual Carla!!
> Love all the new additions, especially the Lady Clou!!!



thanks *chrisy*, the lady clou are amazing!



KlassicKouture said:


> How much would it be to rent space in your collection thread? I don't think I ever want to leave!!



:lolots: *KK* i think it would be free!  thank you 



cts900 said:


> AH-mazing!  You never fail to impress!  Your new additions, new avi, and...well... YOU generally are just beautiful and always exciting.



thanks so much *cts*!



kuromi-chan said:


> oh *C*, your reveals are always such a treat!    congrats on the new additions!  i especially LOOOOVE the *Ruby LC*s on you!  pure perfection!



thanks *kuromi*!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm just dropping by to do some enabling!!!!!!
> 
> Go buy the Jade WS ADs stat!!!!



OMG *nerdy* you enabler you!!!  i'm waiting for it in a different style


----------



## carlinha

chelleybelley said:


> ^^   i second that!



ohhh there you go, another enabler you!!!   miss you!!!



bling*lover said:


> I spy new shoes in your avi





Faraasha said:


> ^ I was going to say that!!
> 
> Hot Hot Hot!!





MadameElle said:


> Is that the framboise balota???  Nice!!!  More pics please...





VeryStylishGirl said:


> I just stopped by to drool per usual!  Um but yeah I did notice some new shoes in your avi ....





Dessye said:


> Lovin' the new avi!!!



you ladies are sharp as tacks!  can't put anything past you!!!   reveal to come next!


----------



## carlinha

BijouBleu said:


> Ha! *Dessye* and I had the same idea! I just have to say every single time I see your avatar I start yearning for McQ, I'm eyeing the black strass brittania and trying really hard to wait till my birthday............you are making it very hard. The RB on RB is sooooo hot!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I'm apparently a tad slow, I meant your previous avatar. The new one made me exclaim out loud, my husband thinks I'm loco!! I'll wait for the reveal but in the mean time



:lolots: thanks *bijou*!  AMQ + CL is my weakness!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Get the Jade Jennys
> I think they are more flattering to your skin tone than Framboise



thanks for your input *seductive*.  are you saying the framboise don't look good on me?  



l.a_girl19 said:


> *Carlinha*! Another beautiful pair? I see it in you avi...you can't hide forever lol



coming right up



elfgirl said:


> LOL. I saw all the new comments and came by to see if you'd posted pics of the brand new ones...
> 
> P.S. Seeing your Lady Clou and how gorgeous they look on you make me long even more for Lucifer Bows in red. (Are you listening, Msr? RED, PLEASE. *pouty*)



*elf*, you need the lucifer bows in red, wow they would be HOTTTTT



hazeltt said:


> Yay! I knew you were getting the fram Balotas! They look great on you! Congrats! Can you wear them with pants or strictly capris, shorts, and dresses? =)





hazeltt said:


> Sorry for all the questions but did you order your TTS? Are they 120 or 150? Thank you!



 yup you did *hazel*!!!  you called it!  i don't wear many pants anyway but i will strictly wear these with shorts/dresses cuz i don't want any mishaps of dye transfer onto the shoes.... that would be a nightmare!  i did get them TTS (36) but i could have gone down 1/2 size also (35.5) but the smallest size the boutiques ordered was a 36.  they are the 150.

without further ado....


----------



## carlinha

what a nice way to end my weekday 






but i was even more surprised when i opened the box and saw these inside!





my lovely SA gifted me with these, how cute is the shoe with the bling???





anyway, onto the main attraction:
*Framboise suede Balota 150...*
up close and personal, all caged up





two babies together


----------



## carlinha

i'm blown away by the color of these shoes 
i can best describe it as a rich raspberry pink


----------



## carlinha

now for some modeling pics


----------



## carlinha

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## candyapples88

The Balota is TDF!! LOOOOOOOOVE the color!


----------



## hazeltt

They're beautiful! And thanks for answering all my questions. The fram is so rich and vibrant!


----------



## carlinha

candyapples88 said:


> The Balota is TDF!! LOOOOOOOOVE the color!



thanks *candy*!  yeah the color is amazing!!!



hazeltt said:


> They're beautiful! And thanks for answering all my questions. The fram is so rich and vibrant!



you're welcome *hazel*!  you should totally get a pair!  i think a 36 would be good for you also.  by the way i heard only europe boutiques are getting the balota in framboise suede... you better get on it girl!


----------



## l.a_girl19

WOW. Carlinha...how can every pair look like they were made for you???? No fair! lol CONGRATS THEY ARE FAB! Hehe now I am extra excited to get my Balotas this week  Another thing, how does your tattoo just work so well with every pair? I have (slowly turning into had) a tattoo on my left foot and it is only black ink and it really does not go well with most of my pairs! I think your tattoo is gorgeous!

Love the bling also! JJR is supposed to send me a gift for the trouble they caused. I hope its something like that!


----------



## karwood

*Carla,* . They look GORGEOUS on you!!!

How is the the sizing for the Balotas? TIA!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW. Carlinha...how can every pair look like they were made for you???? No fair! lol CONGRATS THEY ARE FAB! Hehe now I am extra excited to get my Balotas this week  Another thing, how does your tattoo just work so well with every pair? I have (slowly turning into had) a tattoo on my left foot and it is only black ink and it really does not go well with most of my pairs! I think your tattoo is gorgeous!
> 
> Love the bling also! JJR is supposed to send me a gift for the trouble they caused. I hope its something like that!



awwww thank you love   i think i just gravitate towards the styles that end up looking good on me.  believe me, not everything does (the rolando and pigalle for example)... and i have no idea how my tattoo works with most of the shoes... just lucky i guess?    i didn't think much about it when i got it done, all i knew was i loved the tattoo!  i hope you get something good from JJR for all the craziness!



karwood said:


> *Carla,* . They look GORGEOUS on you!!!
> 
> How is the the sizing for the Balotas? TIA!



thanks *kar*!  i got them TTS (36) but i could have gone down 1/2 size (35.5), but the smallest size the boutiques ordered was a 36.  so they're actually the same size as my MBB, just a tad loose, but it is good cuz it's a booty and still very secure!  hope this helps!


----------



## aoqtpi

WOW, I adore this colour! Such a great pink! They look totally fab on you!


----------



## **shoelover**

oh C, I'm in  with your thread!!..The bolotas look stunning on you!   awesome to get the keychain too!


----------



## jeshika

*C*, those are beautiful on you! Congrats!!!!  and what a sweet gift from your SA!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the way the Balota looks on you, Carlinha! You need them in every color, now. The keychain is so cute. What a sweet SA.


----------



## carlinha

aoqtpi said:


> WOW, I adore this colour! Such a great pink! They look totally fab on you!



thanks *aoqtpi*!  and to think that i'm not even a big pink fan!  



**shoelover** said:


> oh C, I'm in  with your thread!!..The bolotas look stunning on you!   awesome to get the keychain too!



thanks *shoelover*!



jeshika said:


> *C*, those are beautiful on you! Congrats!!!!  and what a sweet gift from your SA!



thanks *jeshika*!



BattyBugs said:


> I love the way the Balota looks on you, Carlinha! *You need them in every color, now*. The keychain is so cute. What a sweet SA.



omg *batty* you are the worst enabler!!!    i don't think i can... i have 1 more spring style, and then i have to save save save  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for my UUUHG!    maybe if these go on sale, but i doubt it... i think they will fly off the shelves cuz they're so amazing!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Congrats carla, i love the framboise ..
In fact, what i was to explain is that the framboise color looks more vibrant on pale skins..
I imagined you rocking the nude glittery version and believe it, they will look damn gorgeous blending with your skin tone.
To be honest, among all your nice spring reveals..
I found that the Royal Blue MMB + Ruby Lady Clou + Frutti Frutti are the most gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous pairs that nobody can rock as u do but that doesn't mean the others aren't nice too.
Hope you get my point and enjoy your great purchases with good health and style hun :*


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> thanks for letting me share!


 
They look absolutely gorgeous and sexy on you!


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Congrats carla, i love the framboise ..
> In fact, what i was to explain is that the framboise color looks more vibrant on pale skins..
> I imagined you rocking the nude glittery version and believe it, they will look damn gorgeous blending with your skin tone.
> To be honest, among all your nice spring reveals..
> I found that the Royal Blue MMB + Ruby Lady Clou + Frutti Frutti are the most gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous pairs that nobody can rock as u do but that doesn't mean the others aren't nice too.
> Hope you get my point and enjoy your great purchases with good health and style hun :*



i understand... i do think the framboise is a color that both pale and tanned skin can wear well though!  thank you!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous and sexy on you!



thanks *dessye*!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Gorgeous as usual...that keychain is really cool   I love how Louboutin does "pink" it is just so saturated and rich.  I was going to ask you how you chose your shoes to go with your tatoo but it looks like you just see how it works?  I love that.  I've been lusting for a foot tatoo for ages and ages, but I can't figure out what design I would like.  I only decided on the right foot about a month ago   Um not that I want to blow your reveal but could that UHG be in a very mix variety? Lol....so curious I just love looking at all your shoes and I think best of all your outfits.  You really do have such amazing taste C.


----------



## icecreamom

Car, I loooooove your Balotas!


----------



## *MJ*

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Balotas!! The color is pure perfection on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Gorgeous as usual...that keychain is really cool   I love how Louboutin does "pink" it is just so saturated and rich.  I was going to ask you how you chose your shoes to go with your tatoo but it looks like you just see how it works?  I love that.  I've been lusting for a foot tatoo for ages and ages, but I can't figure out what design I would like.  I only decided on the right foot about a month ago   Um not that I want to blow your reveal but could that UHG be in a very mix variety? Lol....so curious I just love looking at all your shoes and I think best of all your outfits.  You really do have such amazing taste C.



thanks *VSG*!  it's funny because i never really think about my tattoo when purchasing my shoes... i just don't take it into account, i just buy the shoes, and i could care less if they work or not with the tattoo... cuz i love the tattoo and i love the shoes so it's fine with me either way!   i had always wanted a foot tattoo, but it took me forever to get one cuz i didn't know what style i wanted.  when i saw this, it was love at first sight for me and i just knew it was it.

the very mix are definitely on the list, but those are fall shoes and won't be here for at least 6 months, so i have a bit more time for them.  i'm talking about another pair that i have wanted since 2009 but missed out on, and now i have another chance of getting them.  



icecreamom said:


> Car, I loooooove your Balotas!



thanks *icecreamom*!



*MJ* said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Balotas!! The color is pure perfection on you!! Congrats!!



thanks *MJ*!


----------



## jenayb

Wow! I just cannot say enough how amazing that colour looks on your skin tone... It is like that shoe was made with you in mind! The fit looks perfect as well! I absolutely love these so much! 

Hmm. I'm feeling inspired now! Well, actually that happens every time I look at your amazing new additions! Congratulations!!!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm so jealous -- the super fierce styles always look so perfect on you!  They're a really beautiful shoe, *C*!


----------



## cts900

The color against your skin tone is utterly to die for.  _Incredible_

I am loving the zipper detail on the back.


----------



## rdgldy

Another gorgeous pair-the color is simply divine!


----------



## regeens

*Carlinha*, this is one of those styles that looks absolutely perfect on you. It deserves a place in your red shrine. And I think it's a crime if you don't get it in the other colors! Love the Balota on you girl!


----------



## bling*lover

They are so gorgeous carlinha, the framboise is an amazing color. They look fantastic on you, congrats!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I LOVEEEEE them! (And by LOVEEEE I really mean it! Those are gorgeous, I want a pair myself now xD) You have such a sweet SA that was cute what he/she did for you.


----------



## SassySarah

Carlinha - gorgeous as usual! I think you may have a calling to be a foot model if the md thing doesn't work out. :lolots:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Your Avi stole my heart away!!!     The framboise Balotas look amazing! Congrats!!!


----------



## hazeltt

carlinha said:


> thanks *candy*!  yeah the color is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome *hazel*!  you should totally get a pair!  i think a 36 would be good for you also.  by the way i heard only europe boutiques are getting the balota in framboise suede... you better get on it girl!




Thanks! They're on the top of my 'to get' list! It makes me melt looking at your mod shots!


----------



## missgiannina

they are so beautiful on you!


----------



## sakura

*C*, the Balota looks fab!   It's truly amazing in the framboise suede and definitely one of my favorite styles in this colorway.

Congrats!


----------



## clothingguru

OMG C!!!!!  I LOVE the balota's soooo much in the framboise! Im sooo excited to get mine in the RB!!!!  They look stunning on you as does EVERY shoe!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Wow! I just cannot say enough how amazing that colour looks on your skin tone... It is like that shoe was made with you in mind! The fit looks perfect as well! I absolutely love these so much!
> 
> Hmm. I'm feeling inspired now! Well, actually that happens every time I look at your amazing new additions! Congratulations!!!



thanks *jenay*!  just consider it payback for tempting me on the *jade* 



elfgirl said:


> I'm so jealous -- the super fierce styles always look so perfect on you!  They're a really beautiful shoe, *C*!



don't be jealous *elf*, you totally rock the fierce styles also!



cts900 said:


> The color against your skin tone is utterly to die for.  _Incredible_
> 
> I am loving the zipper detail on the back.



thanks *cts*!



rdgldy said:


> Another gorgeous pair-the color is simply divine!



thanks *rdgldy*!



regeens said:


> *Carlinha*, this is one of those styles that looks absolutely perfect on you. It deserves a place in your red shrine. And I think it's a crime if you don't get it in the other colors! Love the Balota on you girl!



*R*, why the heck are you being an enabler?!?!??!!!   you're supposed to be my voice of reason!!!



bling*lover said:


> They are so gorgeous carlinha, the framboise is an amazing color. They look fantastic on you, congrats!



thanks *bling*!


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinHottie said:


> I LOVEEEEE them! (And by LOVEEEE I really mean it! Those are gorgeous, I want a pair myself now xD) You have such a sweet SA that was cute what he/she did for you.



thanks *louboutinhottie*!  you should get a pair!!!  they are soooo yummy!



SassySarah said:


> Carlinha - gorgeous as usual! I think you may have a calling to be a foot model if the md thing doesn't work out. :lolots:



thanks *sarah*... i think i better switch careers, this one may be more lucrative 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Your Avi stole my heart away!!!  The framboise Balotas look amazing! Congrats!!!



thanks *CEC*!



hazeltt said:


> Thanks! They're on the top of my 'to get' list! It makes me melt looking at your mod shots!



go get em *hazel*!!!



missgiannina said:


> they are so beautiful on you!



thanks *missgianninina*!



sakura said:


> *C*, the Balota looks fab!   It's truly amazing in the framboise suede and definitely one of my favorite styles in this colorway.
> 
> Congrats!



thanks *sakura*!!!  i think this is my favorite colorway in this style for sure!



clothingguru said:


> OMG C!!!!!  I LOVE the balota's soooo much in the framboise! Im sooo excited to get mine in the RB!!!! They look stunning on you as does EVERY shoe!



thanks *CG*!  i couldn't resist the framboise suede especially after seeing your MBBs!    so we have the reverse styles in the RB and fram


----------



## jancedtif

Your Balotas look gorgeous on you *C*!


----------



## meltdown_ice

Congrats again! You modeled these shoes so well. The framboise suede bolata is mind blowingly gorgeous. Love your distinctive style :urock:


----------



## 9distelle

carlinha said:


> thanks for letting me share!


  the color is awesome!!!


----------



## SophieLov

I'm in love!! They look gorgeous on you *C* and the color is tdf! I got an email that the Sydney boutique had the RB ones in and that they would hold them fore... I let them go  I don't think this style will suit my legs. I'm so glad I got to ogle over yours though congrats they are simply amazing!


----------



## needloub

The Balota's look beautiful on you!  I really like the contrast of the red nail polish with the fuschia...TDF!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yup. You need more Balotas!!! TDF!!! Hehe...came back to see them again!


----------



## sobe2009

OMG!!!! Ur Balotas are here and are Gorgeous!!!.... C, Yes I agree with everyone that your tatoo matches but is because of those amazing legs and  beautiful skintone... . If they look half as good on me like they do on you. I can died happy!
Congrats C!! Proud of you


----------



## mishybelle

Carla!!! Love the Balotas on you! They are so gorgeous in this color. Congrats again on your amazing haul! 

BTW, how did you size in these? I would love to get a pair too!


----------



## carlinha

jancedtif said:


> Your Balotas look gorgeous on you *C*!



thanks *jan*!



meltdown_ice said:


> Congrats again! You modeled these shoes so well. The framboise suede bolata is mind blowingly gorgeous. Love your distinctive style :urock:



thanks *meltdown*!



9distelle said:


> the color is awesome!!!



thanks *9distelle*!



SophieLov said:


> I'm in love!! They look gorgeous on you *C* and the color is tdf! I got an email that the Sydney boutique had the RB ones in and that they would hold them fore... I let them go  I don't think this style will suit my legs. I'm so glad I got to ogle over yours though congrats they are simply amazing!



aww *sophie*, i think they would have been awesome on you!  why don't you try them first before purchasing?



needloub said:


> The Balota's look beautiful on you!  I really like the contrast of the red nail polish with the fuschia...TDF!



thanks *needloub*!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Yup. You need more Balotas!!! TDF!!! Hehe...came back to see them again!



thanks *lagirl*!  i think somebody needs the balotas in their life NOW!!!  can't wait for yours to get here.  and stop enabling me girl!!!  maybe i won't be able to resist when i see your black and others nude glitters modeled


----------



## carlinha

sobe2009 said:


> OMG!!!! Ur Balotas are here and are Gorgeous!!!.... C, Yes I agree with everyone that your tatoo matches but is because of those amazing legs and  beautiful skintone... . If they look half as good on me like they do on you. I can died happy!
> Congrats C!! Proud of you



ahhhh *sobe*, i know you're going to BLOW ME AWAY with your nude glitter ones.... it will take everything in me to resist!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mishybelle said:


> Carla!!! Love the Balotas on you! They are so gorgeous in this color. Congrats again on your amazing haul!
> 
> BTW, how did you size in these? I would love to get a pair too!



thanks *mishy*!  i sized TTS in them (36) but it's because it was the smallest size the boutiques ordered.  i could have gone down 1/2 size in them (35.5) as the 36 is slightly loose, but nothing crazy, i am still very secure in them and strapped in cuz it's a booty style!


----------



## _Danielle_

I  the Balotas they are TDF :girlwhack:carlinha !!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> thanks *louboutinhottie*!  you should get a pair!!!  they are soooo yummy!



I should! I don't want to pay full retail though at 1100 dollars. It will probably pop up on ebay as it isn't a super popular style, or super rare I assume? If it is I'd definitely buy them at full retail, I made that mistake with the Pink Claudias I didn't want to pay $900 at full retail now they're my UHG and I can't find them anywhere! Also being that they would've been my first pair and I knew nothing about rare styles or how much you can't find them


----------



## carlinha

_Danielle_ said:


> I  the Balotas they are TDF :girlwhack:carlinha !!



thanks *dani*!



LouboutinHottie said:


> I should! I don't want to pay full retail though at 1100 dollars. It will probably pop up on ebay as it isn't a super popular style, or super rare I assume? If it is I'd definitely buy them at full retail, I made that mistake with the Pink Claudias I didn't want to pay $900 at full retail now they're my UHG and I can't find them anywhere! Also being that they would've been my first pair and I knew nothing about rare styles or how much you can't find them



well, i've heard from everyone that they are flying off the shelves.  the RB suede ones have actually almost all sold out from the boutiques, and they just arrived last week!  the framboise are only available overseas i think, unless some of the dept. stores will carry them here, i am not sure, but the US boutiques did not order them... i have a feeling the nude glitter will be gone quickly too.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> thanks *dani*!
> 
> 
> 
> well, i've heard from everyone that they are flying off the shelves.  the RB suede ones have actually almost all sold out from the boutiques, and they just arrived last week!  the framboise are only available overseas i think, unless some of the dept. stores will carry them here, i am not sure, but the US boutiques did not order them... i have a feeling the nude glitter will be gone quickly too.



Okay I'll have to really think this one through


----------



## Luv n bags

I love these!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*C- *They are so gorgeous on you! and I adore the keychain! congrats hun!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> what a nice way to end my weekday
> 
> but i was even more surprised when i opened the box and saw these inside!
> 
> my lovely SA gifted me with these, how cute is the shoe with the bling???
> 
> anyway, onto the main attraction:
> *Framboise suede Balota 150...*
> up close and personal, all caged up


^LOVE the new shoes!  again, they're such a perfect style for you, & I LOOOOOOOOOOVE the color!!!!!  what a fun little gift from your SA too.




carlinha said:


> i'm blown away by the color of these shoes
> i can best describe it as a rich raspberry pink


^I agree.  the color is breathtaking!!!




carlinha said:


> now for some modeling pics


^they look amazing on you!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

They look amazing on you. I love the color!


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay I'll have to really think this one through



do it do it do it do it do it do it :devil::devil::devil:



tigertrixie said:


> I love these!



thanks *tiger* me too!  i can't wait to wear them out!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *C- *They are so gorgeous on you! and I adore the keychain! congrats hun!



thank you *dezy*!



frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE the new shoes!  again, they're such a perfect style for you, & I LOOOOOOOOOOVE the color!!!!!  what a fun little gift from your SA too.
> 
> ^I agree.  the color is breathtaking!!!
> 
> ^they look amazing on you!!!



thanks darling *frick&frack*!!! 



ipudgybear said:


> They look amazing on you. I love the color!



thank you *ipudgybear*!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> do it do it do it do it do it do it :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ochie

*carla- * they are gorgeous on you!!! and the key chain is cute! I want one!


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinHottie said:


>



did you get one?  



ochie said:


> *carla- * they are gorgeous on you!!! and the key chain is cute! I want one!



thanks *ochie*, now you see why i didn't get the framboise suede MBB also!

here's an outfit pic - beige MBB maiden voyage
ali ro dress, maude cardi, AMQ knuckle duster





and beige nappa MBB + flesh studded brittania clutch


----------



## MadameElle

You look great carla!  I am beginning to fall in love with the AMQ flesh studded brittania clutch---I don't need another obsession---I don't need another obsession---I don't need another obsession.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the outfit!


----------



## frick&frack

OMG...it just gets better & better.  you look FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



carlinha said:


> here's an outfit pic - beige MBB maiden voyage
> ali ro dress, maude cardi, AMQ knuckle duster
> 
> and beige nappa MBB + flesh studded brittania clutch


----------



## jeshika

Fabulous outfit, *C*! You look great! Awww, and your pooch thinks so too!


----------



## lolitablue

You are rocking those, *C*!!! 
Already told you!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

the balotas are fab on you, *carlinha*! so sweet of your SA to include the keychain, too. and LOVE your maiden voyage outfit with mbbs!


----------



## SophieLov

Thankyou *C* I don't live near the boutique I'm in Queensland however I'm going down there on Monday to spend the credit I have so I will try them on then if they still have them, I absolutely adore all your clutch/shoe combos I've been looking for the studded AMQ studded flesh clutch for a long time so glad I can perv on yours  your whole collection and style is just pure fabulous! X


----------



## Dessye

You're simply stylin', *Carlinha*!!!  Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## BijouBleu

The Framboise Balotas are absolutely stunning on you, the richness of the suede againts your skin in fabulous. 

Great mod pics of McQ, MBB and Kaya !


----------



## l.a_girl19

You truly have a unique style! Wish I could dress like that. I have so many nice clothes and even when I get a chance to wear nice clothes...I chicken out and go for the jeans and simple top....whats up with that? LOL No but seriously your outfit is perfect with those MBBs and that AMQ!

Kaya She is so cute!!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> did you get one?



Nope really can't afford an 1100 dollar shoe right now but I'm desperate for some new CLs I am scouring SFA, Barney's & NM right now. I really want a Bianca  not crazy for the Balota enough to buy it.


----------



## karwood

*C,* love the outfit!!! I actually went searching for the dress online, but no luck  BTW, the more I look at the pics of your beige MBB and AMQ clutch, the more I am convinced I made the right choice. I am so excited! Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## carlinha

MadameElle said:


> You look great carla!  I am beginning to fall in love with the AMQ flesh studded brittania clutch---I don't need another obsession---I don't need another obsession---I don't need another obsession.



thanks *madameelle*, i love it a lot and am very happy i got it myself!  lol good luck with telling yourself that!  better not to start though, you may not be able to stop once you start!



BattyBugs said:


> I love the outfit!



thanks *batty*!



frick&frack said:


> OMG...it just gets better & better.  you look FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thanks *frick&frack*!



jeshika said:


> Fabulous outfit, *C*! You look great! Awww, and your pooch thinks so too!



thanks *jeshika*, pets are the best cuz they just adore us no matter what!  i could be wearing a sack and she would look at me the same!



lolitablue said:


> You are rocking those, *C*!!!
> Already told you!!!



thanks *lolita*!


----------



## carlinha

erinmiyu said:


> the balotas are fab on you, *carlinha*! so sweet of your SA to include the keychain, too. and LOVE your maiden voyage outfit with mbbs!



thanks *erin*!



SophieLov said:


> Thankyou *C* I don't live near the boutique I'm in Queensland however I'm going down there on Monday to spend the credit I have so I will try them on then if they still have them, I absolutely adore all your clutch/shoe combos I've been looking for the studded AMQ studded flesh clutch for a long time so glad I can perv on yours  your whole collection and style is just pure fabulous! X



thanks *sophie*!  hope you can make the balotas work out!



Dessye said:


> You're simply stylin', *Carlinha*!!!  Gorgeous outfit!



thanks *dessye*!



BijouBleu said:


> The Framboise Balotas are absolutely stunning on you, the richness of the suede againts your skin in fabulous.
> 
> Great mod pics of McQ, MBB and Kaya !



thanks *bijou*!



l.a_girl19 said:


> You truly have a unique style! Wish I could dress like that. I have so many nice clothes and even when I get a chance to wear nice clothes...I chicken out and go for the jeans and simple top....whats up with that? LOL No but seriously your outfit is perfect with those MBBs and that AMQ!
> 
> Kaya She is so cute!!!!



*lagirl*, STOP WEARING JEANS AND A TOP AND WEAR YOUR NICE CLOTHES!!! if you keep saving them for a "special" occasion, you'll be old and grey or dead... and then what happiness did you get out of it?!!  i've learned to not care at all what people think, so what if you're the most dressed up person, it's always better to be dressed up than down!!!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Nope really can't afford an 1100 dollar shoe right now but I'm desperate for some new CLs I am scouring SFA, Barney's & NM right now. I really want a Bianca  not crazy for the Balota enough to buy it.



good luck *louboutinhottie*!



karwood said:


> *C,* love the outfit!!! I actually went searching for the dress online, but no luck  BTW, the more I look at the pics of your beige MBB and AMQ clutch, the more I am convinced I made the right choice. I am so excited! Thank you so much for all your help.



awww thanks *karwood*, i got the dress from gilt.com last year so it's probably from several seasons ago!  and i am so glad i convinced you to get the flesh studded clutch, i think you will be very happy with your decision!  can't wait to see them!


----------



## jenayb

Another gorgeous pairing!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> good luck *louboutinhottie*!



Thanks but great combinations with the AMQ love that


----------



## ChrisyAM15

OMG Carla!!! 
Love the Framboise Balotas, great new addition!!! 

Kaya is so cute


----------



## l.a_girl19

"*lagirl*, STOP WEARING JEANS AND A TOP AND WEAR YOUR NICE CLOTHES!!! if you keep saving them for a "special" occasion, you'll be old and grey or dead... and then what happiness did you get out of it?!! i've learned to not care at all what people think, so what if you're the most dressed up person, it's always better to be dressed up than down!!!"


 I know. I think about it all the time. I get so much happiness from my shoes, bags and clothes!!! I suppose it doesn't help that our winters are so long here...you get used to wearing jeans or leggings and your UGGs. LOL Your outfits are always so well put together! More!


----------



## natassha68

You wear the bright colors so well it's just SICK !!!!!.......you are my Idol


----------



## LavenderIce

The framboise suede Balotas are gorgeous on you!  The style and color suit you perfectly.  Love the pairings of your beige MBB and AMQs.  You know how to pick and pair 'em.


----------



## Miss_Q

carlinha said:


> now for some modeling pics


 
this style was made for you love! i think the nude glitter would look amazing with your coloring.


----------



## chacci1

OMG!!!  I love the Balota's in the Framboise color!  I actually have the Balota on hold  right now in Black suede but am emailing the Paris boutiques for the Framboise color!  These are amazing!!!!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## hazeltt

I love your outfit pics!! I love how you pair things together so well! More please!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

C - the Balotas look so freakin amazing on you babe!!!  OMG you need them in every color babe they are just so damn perfect on your feet !!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I absolutely love the Balota. It is the heel height that scares me. Same with the MBBs, as much as I love them. I get such pleasure seeing you rock both styles, Carla.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Carlinha what bag will you wear with the Strass shoes?  I need Ideas.
Thinking jeans and a top with a pair of strass pigalle.


----------



## lolitablue

BattyBugs said:


> I absolutely love the Balota. It is the heel height that scares me. Same with the MBBs, as much as I love them. I get such pleasure seeing you rock both styles, Carla.


 
My sentiments exactly!! As long as Carla, Asha and the other girls keep rocking them, I get my feed of pure eye candy!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> *lagirl*, STOP WEARING JEANS AND A TOP AND WEAR YOUR NICE CLOTHES!!! if you keep saving them for a "special" occasion, you'll be old and grey or dead... and then what happiness did you get out of it?!!  i've learned to not care at all what people think, so what if you're the most dressed up person, it's always better to be dressed up than down!!!



Ahaha I never wear jeans & a top either  I feel so much better dressing up.


----------



## Ilgin

carlinha said:


> here's an outfit pic - beige MBB maiden voyage
> ali ro dress, maude cardi, AMQ knuckle duster


 
I love your outfits and you have such amazing taste in shoes and bags (the McQueen clutches), love the new additions- the MBBs, LCs, Balotas ...  All are simply breathtaking!!!


----------



## ashakes

You already know I love everything Carla!  All of your additions are amazing, but I have to say my latest favorites are the framboise suede Balotas.  That style really suits you!  

That Ali Ro dress is very cute too!  I like all of the colors in it!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Opp I missed the outfit you posted.  Adorable as usual and I like the advice you gave to lagirl!  I went through a period of holding back my "special clothes" because I thought I don't want to overdo it.  Lol now I'm like I love my clothes and shoes so who cares if I "overdo" it?? Learning too well you only live once .  Um now onto my less noble intent....what is that jade greissimo looking shoe in your avatar? I went back and could not find it and my lust for the greissimo style is truly undying lol


----------



## HermesLuv

what an amazing and inspiring collection!!! i'm a CL newbie and i can only hope to one day  have a small fraction of your collection. your wedding photos are absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## redsoledlover

Your collection is TDF! I love your red neil polish, it matches the sole perfectly! Can I ask what the brand and colour name is?

TIA!


----------



## clothingguru

Just came back in here to SWOOOOON over the Balota/Jenny's


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Another gorgeous pairing!



thank you *jenay*!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Thanks but great combinations with the AMQ love that



thanks *louboutinhottie*!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG Carla!!!
> Love the Framboise Balotas, great new addition!!!
> 
> Kaya is so cute



kaya is the cutest!  thanks *chrisy* i love the framboise suede!



l.a_girl19 said:


> "*lagirl*
> I know. I think about it all the time. I get so much happiness from my shoes, bags and clothes!!! I suppose it doesn't help that our winters are so long here...you get used to wearing jeans or leggings and your UGGs. LOL Your outfits are always so well put together! More!



thanks *lagirl*, promise you have to make more of an effort to dress up and wear your nice stuff!



natassha68 said:


> You wear the bright colors so well it's just SICK !!!!!.......you are my Idol



and YOU are mine *natassha*  



LavenderIce said:


> The framboise suede Balotas are gorgeous on you!  The style and color suit you perfectly.  Love the pairings of your beige MBB and AMQs.  You know how to pick and pair 'em.



thanks *M*!



Miss_Q said:


> this style was made for you love! i think the nude glitter would look amazing with your coloring.



thanks *Miss_Q*!  don't tempt me with the nude glitter please!


----------



## carlinha

chacci1 said:


> OMG!!!  I love the Balota's in the Framboise color!  I actually have the Balota on hold  right now in Black suede but am emailing the Paris boutiques for the Framboise color!  These are amazing!!!!  They look gorgeous on you!



hope you got the framboise ones *chacci*!  i love them!



hazeltt said:


> I love your outfit pics!! I love how you pair things together so well! More please!



thanks *hazeltt*!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> C - the Balotas look so freakin amazing on you babe!!!  OMG you need them in every color babe they are just so damn perfect on your feet !!!



thanks *adct*, you are rocking the nude ones like no one's business! 



BattyBugs said:


> I absolutely love the Balota. It is the heel height that scares me. Same with the MBBs, as much as I love them. I get such pleasure seeing you rock both styles, Carla.



thanks *batty*, once you go 150, you don't go back   it's not that bad honestly!



LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Carlinha what bag will you wear with the Strass shoes?  I need Ideas.
> Thinking jeans and a top with a pair of strass pigalle.



which strass pair?  my samira strass?  i wore those with my royal blue python AMQ clutch.  my FO strass LC i have worn with my prada fairy bag, also the AMQ gold byzantine skull clutch



lolitablue said:


> My sentiments exactly!! As long as Carla, Asha and the other girls keep rocking them, I get my feed of pure eye candy!!



thanks *lolita*!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Ahaha I never wear jeans & a top either  I feel so much better dressing up.



i know right *louboutinhottie*!  i am just not a jeans kinda girl.



Ilgin said:


> I love your outfits and you have such amazing taste in shoes and bags (the McQueen clutches), love the new additions- the MBBs, LCs, Balotas ...  All are simply breathtaking!!!



thanks *ilgin*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> thank you *jenay*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *louboutinhottie*!
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is the cutest! thanks *chrisy* i love the framboise suede!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *lagirl*, promise you have to make more of an effort to dress up and wear your nice stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> and YOU are mine *natassha*
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *M*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Miss_Q*! don't tempt me with the nude glitter please!


 
I promise I am so excited to wear my clothes this summer especially with my new pairs!!!!


----------



## carlinha

ashakes said:


> You already know I love everything Carla!  All of your additions are amazing, but I have to say my latest favorites are the framboise suede Balotas.  That style really suits you!
> 
> That Ali Ro dress is very cute too!  I like all of the colors in it!



thanks *asha*!  i love everything you get also!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Opp I missed the outfit you posted.  Adorable as usual and I like the advice you gave to lagirl!  I went through a period of holding back my "special clothes" because I thought I don't want to overdo it.  Lol now I'm like I love my clothes and shoes so who cares if I "overdo" it?? Learning too well you only live once .  Um now onto my less noble intent....what is that jade greissimo looking shoe in your avatar? I went back and could not find it and my lust for the greissimo style is truly undying lol



the jade shoes are Jenny in jade watersnake!  i still have to reveal them, coming right up!



HermesLuv said:


> what an amazing and inspiring collection!!! i'm a CL newbie and i can only hope to one day  have a small fraction of your collection. your wedding photos are absolutely gorgeous too!



thanks *hermesluv*!



redsoledlover said:


> Your collection is TDF! I love your red neil polish, it matches the sole perfectly! Can I ask what the brand and colour name is?
> 
> TIA!



it's by OPI and called Big Apple Red, it's my new favorite red!



clothingguru said:


> Just came back in here to SWOOOOON over the Balota/Jenny's



thanks *CG*, can't wait to see your pairs etiher!


----------



## carlinha

i have some new additions...

the first pair you've seen before, i was debating between two colors in this style, and eventually decided on this (although it was a VERY TOUGH decision!).  i really wanted this style in the Grenadine watersnake, but i found out it was cancelled, so i had to decide on another color... i chose this because i grew to love it more and more each day, and i think it will go with a lot in my wardrobe... 

*Jade watersnake Jenny 150*


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

the next pair is an UHG oldie i NEVER thought i would find, in my size, in this condition!

they are brand new in box, without any discoloration of the python scales which is SOOO common in white shoes... 

may i present, the ever beautiful, ever elusive
*Roccia Ayers Numero Prive*
*special thank you to *meaghan* and *badbananagirl* - without you two, these shoes would not be mine *


----------



## **shoelover**

^ ..what a lush colours! I them!


----------



## carlinha




----------



## rilokiley

Congrats on the new additions, C!  I'm glad you went with the Jade.  The PP is very pretty, but I think the Jade looks gorgeous against your skin tone.  And I love the Roccia Ayers NP!  The skin is so stunning, especially the heel


----------



## SophieLov

Gorgeous *C* I love the NP's congrats on another two amazing pairs!!! You definately have the most beautiful and diverse collection I have ever seen!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Aaaah what great additions, they python are . Wish I could wear slingbacks waaah


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> i have some new additions...
> 
> the first pair you've seen before, i was debating between two colors in this style, and eventually decided on this (although it was a VERY TOUGH decision!).  i really wanted this style in the Grenadine watersnake, but i found out it was cancelled, so i had to decide on another color... i chose this because i grew to love it more and more each day, and i think it will go with a lot in my wardrobe...
> 
> *Jade watersnake Jenny 150*


^I LOVE this color!!!!!  & the style is sooo you.  they're simply amazing!!! 




carlinha said:


> the next pair is an UHG oldie i NEVER thought i would find, in my size, in this condition!
> 
> they are brand new in box, without any discoloration of the python scales which is SOOO common in white shoes...
> 
> may i present, the ever beautiful, ever elusive
> *Roccia Ayers Numero Prive*
> *special thank you to *meaghan* and *badbananagirl* - without you two, these shoes would not be mine *


^gorgeous!!!  I love me some good snakey   congratulations on finding a difficult UHG!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Even your doggie fainted from all the exotic beauty))))


----------



## cts900

Oh, *car*.  I am so happy for you scoring the Roccia Ayers Numero Prive.  She is beautiful.  You made the right decision with the Jade.  Your skin + Jade = _Unbelievable _Beauty!


----------



## rdgldy

The roccia ayers are wonderful!


----------



## missgiannina

OMG the roccia are tdf!


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous additions *C*!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MadameElle

The NP python-just gorgeous.  You are so lucky to find your UHGs and HGs.  Excellent choice on the jade jenny .


----------



## dirtyaddiction

always excited to see your new shoes! They are amazzinnngg


----------



## jenayb

Wow. Where do I start?

The Ayers - such a very special pair, and they look amazing on you. It's always so awesome to see fellow tPF gals find pairs that they really love. 

I am glad you decided on which colour Jenny to go with, and I know that I said to keep the PP but having now seen the Jade Jenny IRL, I think you made the right decision. They look amazing on you.

BTW, your red toe nail polish. Are you wearing Chanel Dragon?


----------



## clothingguru

Love them C!!!!! Im so glad you found your UGH! I remember a comment of you wanting them when nicole richie was wearing them in the celebs thread. They look amazing on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow! Those NPs are TDF! And of course the Jade Jennys!! Congrats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

your new additions are STUNNING!!!  

i might be in the minority here but so on team jade for the jenny!!  PP is pretty but the jade is so much more vibrant imho

the ayers is just incredible.... that skin is amazing!!!!


----------



## needloub

Your additions are TDF! The Jade is gorgeous against your skin tone and I love the skin on your NP's!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new additions!


----------



## kett

Wow, those Jenny's are amazing! I am dying.


----------



## Alice1979

*C*, the roccia ayers NPs are absolutely TDF! What an amazing find! Love the jade ws Jennys too. I think the color fits in your collection beautifully. Can't wait to see your outfit pics with them. Big congrats on both your beauties and enjoy.


----------



## carlinha

**shoelover** said:


> ^ ..what a lush colours! I them!



thank you *shoelover*!



rilokiley said:


> Congrats on the new additions, C!  I'm glad you went with the Jade.  The PP is very pretty, but I think the Jade looks gorgeous against your skin tone.  And I love the Roccia Ayers NP!  The skin is so stunning, especially the heel



thanks *rilo*, can you believe i found the roccia ayers!  miss you!!!


----------



## carlinha

SophieLov said:


> Gorgeous *C* I love the NP's congrats on another two amazing pairs!!! You definately have the most beautiful and diverse collection I have ever seen!!



thanks *sophie*!



BijouBleu said:


> Aaaah what great additions, they python are. Wish I could wear slingbacks waaah



thanks *bijou*!  slingbacks are definitely a personal thing!



frick&frack said:


> ^I LOVE this color!!!!!  & the style is sooo you.  they're simply amazing!!!
> 
> ^gorgeous!!!  I love me some good snakey   congratulations on finding a difficult UHG!!!



thanks *frick&frack*!



girlfrommoscow said:


> Even your doggie fainted from all the exotic beauty))))



:lolots: yeah she's passed out 



cts900 said:


> Oh, *car*.  I am so happy for you scoring the Roccia Ayers Numero Prive.  She is beautiful.  You made the right decision with the Jade.  Your skin + Jade = _Unbelievable _Beauty!



thanks *cts*!



rdgldy said:


> The roccia ayers are wonderful!



thanks *rdgldy*, i know you would appreciate the ayers!



missgiannina said:


> OMG the roccia are tdf!



thanks *missgiannina*!  this is one of my favorite pythons ever!


----------



## carlinha

jancedtif said:


> Gorgeous additions *C*!  Thank you for sharing!



thanks *jan*!



MadameElle said:


> The NP python-just gorgeous.  You are so lucky to find your UHGs and HGs.  Excellent choice on the jade jenny.



thanks *madameelle*!  i know how lucky i am and i definitely count my lucky stars!



dirtyaddiction said:


> always excited to see your new shoes! They are amazzinnngg



thanks *dirty*!



jenaywins said:


> Wow. Where do I start?
> 
> The Ayers - such a very special pair, and they look amazing on you. It's always so awesome to see fellow tPF gals find pairs that they really love.
> 
> I am glad you decided on which colour Jenny to go with, and I know that I said to keep the PP but having now seen the Jade Jenny IRL, I think you made the right decision. They look amazing on you.
> 
> BTW, your red toe nail polish. Are you wearing Chanel Dragon?



thanks *jenay*, i knew the pink powder were beautiful, it was very difficult for me to choose and let them go   the red polish is by OPI and called "Big Apple Red", it is absolutely my favorite red!



clothingguru said:


> Love them C!!!!! Im so glad you found your UGH! I remember a comment of you wanting them when nicole richie was wearing them in the celebs thread. They look amazing on you!



thanks *CG*!  yeah i always envied nicole her pair!  :greengrin:  but now i am so happy i have my own!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! Those NPs are TDF! And of course the Jade Jennys!! Congrats!



thanks *lagirl*!



moshi_moshi said:


> your new additions are STUNNING!!!
> 
> i might be in the minority here but so on team jade for the jenny!!  PP is pretty but the jade is so much more vibrant imho
> 
> the ayers is just incredible.... that skin is amazing!!!!



thanks *moshi*!  i fell in love with the jade more and more each day!



needloub said:


> Your additions are TDF! The Jade is gorgeous against your skin tone and I love the skin on your NP's!



thanks *needloub*!


----------



## NANI1972

Love the Roccia NP! Now....which AMQ clutch are you going to pair with them?!

BTW I have a little goodie coming my way! Thanks for your help!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous new additions!



thanks *dezy*



kett said:


> Wow, those Jenny's are amazing! I am dying.



thanks *kett*!



Alice1979 said:


> *C*, the roccia ayers NPs are absolutely TDF! What an amazing find! Love the jade ws Jennys too. I think the color fits in your collection beautifully. Can't wait to see your outfit pics with them. Big congrats on both your beauties and enjoy.



thanks *alice*... the jennys aka DRAMA right?!    by the way, you need to update your collection thread no?


----------



## carlinha

NANI1972 said:


> Love the Roccia NP! Now....which AMQ clutch are you going to pair with them?!
> 
> BTW I have a little goodie coming my way! Thanks for your help!



lol i dunno!  omg i hope it is what i think it is!!!   can't wait to see it *nani*!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

carlinha said:


> thanks *alice*... the jennys aka DRAMA right?!  by the way, you need to update your collection thread no?


 
Lol exactly! I'm just glad the hard part was over and I can finally get to enjoy them. You're right, I really need to start a collection thread


----------



## Indieana

carlinha said:


>




Wow - I am in 

Havent been on in a while and saw your new avi in another thread!!! I thought there was some new additions!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## sophinette007

Wow great new additions!!!! They are all gorgeous but my two fav are the beige MBB and the black Daffodile! Carlinha you rock them!!!!these are dreamy!!!!congrats!


----------



## _Danielle_

Uiii Uiii carlinha where can I find the *Roccia Ayers Numero Priveéééé !! 
come.on ! Dreamwever search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* *They are TDF and look perfect on you !!*


----------



## Dessye

I'm so HOT for the Ayers!!!   They are amazingly gorgey!  Congrats on such an awesome find!


----------



## CMM

Carlinha quick question for you- How do your MBB's compare in terms of sizing to your VP's?


----------



## *MJ*

Congrats on your new additions!!! The Ayers Roccia NP are so gorgeous!!! And the Jade looks amazing on you!! Beautiful as always!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Wow!  Those jade Jenny's are amazing and I'm not sure if you noticed but the slight teal color that's in your tattoo actually matches the color of the jade in a very subtle and charming way!  The Ayers are truly magnificent I didn't even think it was possible to still find them around congrats scoring a UHG is really the best feeling ever


----------



## karwood

Love all the color choices of the watersnakes you had, but the jade is truly a very special color! Love the Roccia Ayers NP. Definitely an amazing find. Congrats on both pairs, they do look gorgeous on you!


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> Lol exactly! I'm just glad the hard part was over and I can finally get to enjoy them. You're right, I really need to start a collection thread



yes please!  you are sooo overdue!



Indieana said:


> Wow - I am in
> 
> Havent been on in a while and saw your new avi in another thread!!! I thought there was some new additions!!!
> 
> Congrats!!



thanks *indieana*!  good to see you on here again!



sophinette007 said:


> Wow great new additions!!!! They are all gorgeous but my two fav are the beige MBB and the black Daffodile! Carlinha you rock them!!!!these are dreamy!!!!congrats!



thanks *sophinette*!



_Danielle_ said:


> Uiii Uiii carlinha where can I find the *Roccia Ayers Numero Priveéééé !!
> come.on ! Dreamwever search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *They are TDF and look perfect on you !!*



*dani*, i found the beauty on ebay!  keep an eye out, maybe a pair will pop up for you!  but you have so many other gorgeous and SUPER rare ones!!!



Dessye said:


> I'm so HOT for the Ayers!!!   They are amazingly gorgey!  Congrats on such an awesome find!



thanks *dessye*!



CMM said:


> Carlinha quick question for you- How do your MBB's compare in terms of sizing to your VP's?



hi *CMM*, my MBB are the same size as my VPs.


----------



## carlinha

*MJ* said:


> Congrats on your new additions!!! The Ayers Roccia NP are so gorgeous!!! And the Jade looks amazing on you!! Beautiful as always!!



thanks *MJ*!



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Wow!  Those jade Jenny's are amazing and I'm not sure if you noticed but the slight teal color that's in your tattoo actually matches the color of the jade in a very subtle and charming way!  The Ayers are truly magnificent I didn't even think it was possible to still find them around congrats scoring a UHG is really the best feeling ever



yes i did notice that *VSG*!  love my tattoo!  i was stunned when i saw the ayers on ebay, and the condition they were in!!!  i had to have them and the gods were smiling down on me!



karwood said:


> Love all the color choices of the watersnakes you had, but the jade is truly a very special color! Love the Roccia Ayers NP. Definitely an amazing find. Congrats on both pairs, they do look gorgeous on you!



thanks *karwood*, love your new avi, the blue magos are stunning on you!


----------



## Nolia

It took me FOREVER to get through all these pages LOL.  But I must say that those Framboise Balotas have made it onto my own wishlist.  BEE-YOUUU-TI-FUL!! 
Please post some mod pics of some outfits with them!!


----------



## meaghan<3

Carla, I am so excited to see that they are finally yours!  The NPs are stunning on you!   I couldn't type a message to you fast enough when I saw them!!! And the Jade Jennys are beautiful!  The coor looks fabulous against your skin tone!


----------



## NANI1972

carlinha said:


> lol i dunno! omg i hope it is what i think it is!!!  can't wait to see it *nani*!!!!


----------



## CelticLuv

OMG C, your new additions are just stunning! I love the Jade color, absolutely gorgeous and those Roccia Python NP's  Congrats on finding them after so long and in brand new condition!


----------



## NY_Mami

Those Jade Watersnakes are *FIYAH*!!!!!!!!....


----------



## Aniski

Carlinha - your new additions are TDF!!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## japskivt

C... Amazing new additions! You have inspired me to buy more COLOR!


----------



## Prada_Princess

those pythons are TDF


----------



## natassha68

WOOOOOW *C*, what a find, they are PERFECTION !, and naturally, you wear them perfectly  xx


----------



## flrich23

wow wow wow! It took me two days but I finally made it through the entire thread and I'm amazed at your beautiful collection.  Your taste is impeccable.  Love them all!!


----------



## jenayb

Ok every time I see this thread bumped, I get super excited to see a new addition.

Shoot, false alarm!


----------



## Dessye

^^^
No pressure


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> ^^^
> No pressure


----------



## badbananagirl

I just saw your thread I am so glad you like them so much, they were in my closet for more than 2 years and as much as I loved them I was never comfortable with wearing slingbacks.

By the way your collection is fabulous keep going...


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness Carlinha! I've been off the forum for a while as I am trying to stick to my ban but wow you have been busy with new shoes!! I'm in love  As always! I saw the Dafs in store in London, I saw a satin pair with pretty embroidery on and they were gorgeous. You are right, in person they are way prettier than in the stock photos


----------



## redsoledlover

carlinha said:


> it's by OPI and called Big Apple Red, it's my new favorite red!



Thanks so much! I actually had this colour at home without even realizing it! I love it!


----------



## ntntgo

*Carla*-you have such amazing taste, style and WOW, what a collection.  I adore you and covet your collection. (Is that bad for one friend to covet another's collection?)


----------



## rdgldy

no, *nat*, as I covet yours and Carlas!!!!


----------



## carlinha

Nolia said:


> It took me FOREVER to get through all these pages LOL.  But I must say that those Framboise Balotas have made it onto my own wishlist.  BEE-YOUUU-TI-FUL!!
> Please post some mod pics of some outfits with them!!



wow *nolia*, that is quite a feat!  i don't know if i'd have the patience!  i plan to wear the balotas this weekend, so fingers crossed the weather cooperates!



meaghan<3 said:


> Carla, I am so excited to see that they are finally yours!  The NPs are stunning on you!   I couldn't type a message to you fast enough when I saw them!!! And the Jade Jennys are beautiful!  The coor looks fabulous against your skin tone!



thank you so much for your role in my getting the roccia ayers *meaghan*!  if you didn't tell me, i would never have know!  i owe you big time!



NANI1972 said:


>



*nani*, LOVE your AMQ clutch!  



CelticLuv said:


> OMG C, your new additions are just stunning! I love the Jade color, absolutely gorgeous and those Roccia Python NP's  Congrats on finding them after so long and in brand new condition!



thanks so much *celticluv*!



NY_Mami said:


> Those Jade Watersnakes are *FIYAH*!!!!!!!!....









 they sure are *NY_mami*!



Aniski said:


> Carlinha - your new additions are TDF!!  They look amazing on you!



thanks *aniski*!



japskivt said:


> C... Amazing new additions! You have inspired me to buy more COLOR!



thanks *J*!  i can't wait to see your COLOR!  



Prada_Princess said:


> those pythons are TDF



thanks *prada*!



natassha68 said:


> WOOOOOW *C*, what a find, they are PERFECTION !, and naturally, you wear them perfectly  xx



thank you darling *natassha*!



flrich23 said:


> wow wow wow! It took me two days but I finally made it through the entire thread and I'm amazed at your beautiful collection.  Your taste is impeccable.  Love them all!!



wow thanks *flrich*, that took a lot of time and patience!  i can't believe how my collection has grown and evolved over time!  thank you for looking through it and letting me share!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Ok every time I see this thread bumped, I get super excited to see a new addition.
> 
> Shoot, false alarm!





Dessye said:


> ^^^
> No pressure



dang ladies!  *jenay & dessye*, you girls are BAD!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






badbananagirl said:


> I just saw your thread I am so glad you like them so much, they were in my closet for more than 2 years and as much as I loved them I was never comfortable with wearing slingbacks.
> 
> By the way your collection is fabulous keep going...



thank you so much *badbananagirl*, i owe you big time!!! :kiss:



LornaLou said:


> Oh my goodness Carlinha! I've been off the forum for a while as I am trying to stick to my ban but wow you have been busy with new shoes!! I'm in love As always! I saw the Dafs in store in London, I saw a satin pair with pretty embroidery on and they were gorgeous. You are right, in person they are way prettier than in the stock photos



hey *lorna* it's good to see you on here again!  i wonder what daffs they were i never saw them in satin before!  did you get them?



redsoledlover said:


> Thanks so much! I actually had this colour at home without even realizing it! I love it!



it's the best red color, and it reminds me of NYC which is my hometown 



ntntgo said:


> *Carla*-you have such amazing taste, style and WOW, what a collection.  I adore you and covet your collection. (Is that bad for one friend to covet another's collection?)



*nat*, right back atcha girl!  and i don't think it's wrong, because i'd be the worst offender coveting yours!!! :greengrin:



rdgldy said:


> no, *nat*, as I covet yours and Carlas!!!!



and yours too *rdgldy*!!! :greengrin:


----------



## carlinha

last weekend DH and i hung out with some friends at this beautiful bar with an outdoor patio and stunning vistas... the weather was gorgeous and warm, the sunset was brilliant... and i couldn't wait to wear my *Jenny Jade watersnakes*!  she was the center of attention, to say the least 

the dress is by T-bags and i have my trusty AMQ eel knuckle duster





close-up of my beautiful shoes... i love them so, they are sooooo comfy!!!  i want this style in every color now!


----------



## JRed

I love your dress, Carlinha!  It looks fantastic with the jade Jenny!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

You always have the cutest outfits! Jealous (of your hair too!)


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

carlinha said:


> last weekend DH and i hung out with some friends at this beautiful bar with an outdoor patio and stunning vistas... the weather was gorgeous and warm, the sunset was brilliant...
> 
> close-up of my beautiful shoes... i love them so, they are sooooo comfy!!!  i want this style in every color now!





*Holy God..
As I told you earlier Carla, jade is meant to be for ya 
The whole outfit is absolutely TDF ..
Bravo dear Colleague  *


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

^^ What she said


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Carla, i have noticed something in the 150 Jenny !
I hate so see that little remaining space at the sling back area. It gives an impression as I am borrowing the shoes :sunnies
Is it normal or am I just too obsessed @@ :greengrin:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^




----------



## kett

You look amazing Carlinha, that color looks so good with your skin.


----------



## karwood

* C,* you  always wear the fabulous outfits! Love the Jennys with the T-Bags dress, and of course, that AMQ eel knuckle duster is perfection.


----------



## MadameElle

I love your whole look C.  Glad you kept the jade jenny, they're gorgeous.


----------



## japskivt

OMG C! You look incredible. That dress was made for those shoes and that bag! WOW! I'm trying to add more color into my wardrobe or my EB Bianca and my Framboise MBB are just going to sit in their boxes.


----------



## MadameElle

japskivt said:


> OMG C! You look incredible. That dress was made for those shoes and that bag! WOW! I'm trying to add more color into my wardrobe or my EB Bianca and my Framboise MBB are just going to sit in their boxes.



Me too.  When tPF is slow, I go looking for colorful dresses to go with my shoes.


----------



## Dessye

Totally love your outfit!!!   You really know how to put on outfit together and coordinate everything 

Loving the Jade Jennys!


----------



## Dessye

MadameElle said:


> Me too. *When tPF is slow, I go looking for colorful dresses to go with my shoes*.


 
:lolots:  It's so funny that when tPF is slow, I have to find other things to do too!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Gorgeous outfit carlinha! Jennys


----------



## jenayb

Love the outfit, *C*! I _live_ for outdoor bars! So breezy and relaxing!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stunning per usual


----------



## _Danielle_

Mochitooo..oohoooo !! 
Stunning Carlinha !! CL & AMQ  & the Dress


----------



## Star1231

Gorgeous ensemble Carlinha, you look exquisite!


----------



## LornaLou

carlinha said:


> hey *lorna* it's good to see you on here again!  i wonder what daffs they were i never saw them in satin before!  did you get them?



I've got no clue what they were, they reminded me of a clutch from last season, it was nude satin all over and little black embroidery with netting and things, they were really pretty! I didn't get them, I would fall on my face trying to walk in the Dafs and they are a little out my price range lol


----------



## LornaLou

http://www.starstyleinc.com/christi...ps-in-nude-satin-with-black-lace-pic43622.jpg

They were just like those, but in the Dafs


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' good *C*!!     i'm so glad you kept the *Jade Jennys*!!  the color goes so incredibly well with your skintone!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

carlinha said:


> last weekend DH and i hung out with some friends at this beautiful bar with an outdoor patio and stunning vistas... the weather was gorgeous and warm, the sunset was brilliant... and i couldn't wait to wear my *Jenny Jade watersnakes*!  she was the center of attention, to say the least
> 
> the dress is by T-bags and i have my trusty AMQ eel knuckle duster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of my beautiful shoes... i love them so, they are sooooo comfy!!!  i want this style in every color now!




I love love them on you babe ! I so freakin want them now !  you look stunning as always lady! were you at the rosewood in Palo Alto? I recognize that that truffle popcorn  dang that mojito looks delicious right about now!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Gorgeous outfit!! I love outdoor bars...and a great view is the icing on cake!! Although the only view I'd be noticing is those amazing jade Jennys!!!


----------



## carlinha

JRed said:


> I love your dress, Carlinha!  It looks fantastic with the jade Jenny!!



thanks *jred*!



LVOEnyc said:


> You always have the cutest outfits! Jealous (of your hair too!)



thanks *LVOEnyc*!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> *Holy God..
> As I told you earlier Carla, jade is meant to be for ya
> The whole outfit is absolutely TDF ..
> Bravo dear Colleague  *



thank you *seductive*, i am so glad i kept the jade also!



ImeldaMarkII said:


> ^^ What she said



thank you *imelda*!


----------



## carlinha

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Carla, i have noticed something in the 150 Jenny !
> I hate so see that little remaining space at the sling back area. It gives an impression as I am borrowing the shoes
> Is it normal or am I just too obsessed @@ :greengrin:



i think that's normal for a slingback... but if it is perfect lengthwise, then it is perfect!



kett said:


> You look amazing Carlinha, that color looks so good with your skin.



thanks *kett*



karwood said:


> * C,* you  always wear the fabulous outfits! Love the Jennys with the T-Bags dress, and of course, that AMQ eel knuckle duster is perfection.



thanks *karwood*



MadameElle said:


> I love your whole look C.  Glad you kept the jade jenny, they're gorgeous.



thanks *madameelle*, i am so glad i kept the jade also!



japskivt said:


> OMG C! You look incredible. That dress was made for those shoes and that bag! WOW! I'm trying to add more color into my wardrobe or my EB Bianca and my Framboise MBB are just going to sit in their boxes.



thanks *J*!  now you better wear those shoes out!



MadameElle said:


> Me too.  When tPF is slow, I go looking for colorful dresses to go with my shoes.



i love shopping for dresses!



Dessye said:


> Totally love your outfit!!!   You really know how to put on outfit together and coordinate everything
> 
> Loving the Jade Jennys!





Dessye said:


> :lolots:  It's so funny that when tPF is slow, I have to find other things to do too!



lol, me too *dessye*!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous outfit carlinha! Jennys



thanks *lagirl*!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Love the outfit, *C*! I _live_ for outdoor bars! So breezy and relaxing!



thanks *jenay*!  that's why i love warm weather!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Stunning per usual



thanks *nakie*!



_Danielle_ said:


> Mochitooo..oohoooo !!
> Stunning Carlinha !! CL & AMQ  & the Dress



thanks *dani*, i love mojitos!



Star1231 said:


> Gorgeous ensemble Carlinha, you look exquisite!



thanks *star1231*



LornaLou said:


> I've got no clue what they were, they reminded me of a clutch from last season, it was nude satin all over and little black embroidery with netting and things, they were really pretty! I didn't get them, I would fall on my face trying to walk in the Dafs and they are a little out my price range lol



i think that is the stardust *lornalou*, they are so expensive!!!


----------



## carlinha

kuromi-chan said:


> lookin' good *C*!!     i'm so glad you kept the *Jade Jennys*!!  the color goes so incredibly well with your skintone!



thanks *kuromi*!!!  i am so glad i kept the jade also!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I love love them on you babe ! I so freakin want them now !  you look stunning as always lady! were you at the rosewood in Palo Alto? I recognize that that truffle popcorn  dang that mojito looks delicious right about now!!!



thanks *A*!  yes it's redwood!  i LOVE IT!!!  i can't wait for it to be warm again so i can be there all the time 



*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous outfit!! I love outdoor bars...and a great view is the icing on cake!! Although the only view I'd be noticing is those amazing jade Jennys!!!



thanks *MJ*!  they are the perfect summer shoes!


----------



## carlinha

an outfit pic with the Mad Marta... dress is by Orion





my last purchase, as most of you know, no need to comment, but just want to make my collection complete...
the  of my collection
*Royal Blue croco lucido Alta Dama 140
*


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

so she is my last purchase for a while, until Fall 2011 collection starts arriving, so i thought it would be a good time to take some family photos


----------



## carlinha

The black family... i have the most of this color (8), shocking right!?





followed by the Blue family, i have 5 of these currently


----------



## carlinha

jean ostrich leg vs royal blue croco lucido





royal blue suede vs croco lucido





royal blue croco lucido vs satin





i also have 5 in the red family


----------



## carlinha

i also have 5 in the nude family





5 in the white.silver.grey family





4 in the colored prints









and 4 in the natural.exotics


----------



## carlinha

i have 4 in the pink family













3 in the green family





3 in the golds


----------



## Dessye

Your shoe closet is amazing!!!!!   I mean the shoes in your closet - your closet is pretty cool too   There isn't a single pair in there that isn't TDF/UHG!

Big congrats on your superb collection ---


----------



## carlinha

and i am very sad to say i only have TWO in the purple family   how is that even possible??!!  i need more purple shoes!






and this is my exotic circle





the inner circle contains my top 5 exotics


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> Your shoe closet is amazing!!!!!   I mean the shoes in your closet - your closet is pretty cool too   There isn't a single pair in there that isn't TDF/UHG!
> 
> Big congrats on your superb collection ---



thanks so much *dessye*, it is just so much fun to look through and enjoy your collection.  i think a lot of times we forget how lucky we already are and what we have when we are so caught up in the drama of getting the next pair!  since i'm banned for the next few months, i have to learn to play with what i already have!


----------



## carlinha

and i forgot to mention, i only have a SINGLE yellow shoe, my yellow satin lady gres 




carlinha said:


> and i am very sad to say i only have TWO in the purple family   how is that even possible??!!  i need more purple shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my exotic circle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inner circle contains my top 5 exotics


----------



## erinmiyu

the blue crocs are stunning *carlinha*! love the outdoor pics with them, too. thanks for the updated family pic


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> last weekend DH and i hung out with some friends at this beautiful bar with an outdoor patio and stunning vistas... the weather was gorgeous and warm, the sunset was brilliant... and i couldn't wait to wear my *Jenny Jade watersnakes*!  she was the center of attention, to say the least
> 
> the dress is by T-bags and i have my trusty AMQ eel knuckle duster
> 
> close-up of my beautiful shoes... i love them so, they are sooooo comfy!!!  i want this style in every color now!


^they're incredible!!!  I am so in love with these shoes...the skin, the style, the color...there's no down side to them at all! 

love your dress too.  you look amazing!!!




carlinha said:


> so she is my last purchase for a while, until Fall 2011 collection starts arriving, so i thought it would be a good time to take some family photos


^EEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how exciting & fun!!!  my heart is fluttering!  

many many congratulations to you on your amazing collection!!!  & thank you so much for going to the trouble to take & post all of these pics for us to enjoy


----------



## Jerrica

Carla I don't even know what to say! They are the most beautiful shoes and they look like they were made just for you!


----------



## natassha68

I could never get sick of eyeing your collection !!!!   soooooo pretty


----------



## pandapharm

WOW Carla I meant to comment earlier but I looked through most of this thread and your collection is wonderful!!! I love how they are so prominently and beautifully displayed in your red cabinet. Totally in love with your blue collection (my fave color). I am totally inspired to start a CL collection thanks to you!!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> and i am very sad to say i only have TWO in the purple family  how is that even possible??!! *i need more purple shoes!*


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> and this is my exotic circle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inner circle contains my top 5 exotics


----------



## LVoepink

WOW im speechless!!

Your collections is absolutly fabulous! I can only dream that one day my collection will be as big/amazing as yours!


----------



## **shoelover**

carlinha said:


> so she is my last purchase for a while, until Fall 2011 collection starts arriving, so i thought it would be a good time to take some family photos



 I've gone to shoe heaven :coolpics:


----------



## carlinha

erinmiyu said:


> the blue crocs are stunning *carlinha*! love the outdoor pics with them, too. thanks for the updated family pic



thanks *erin*!



frick&frack said:


> ^they're incredible!!!  I am so in love with these shoes...the skin, the style, the color...there's no down side to them at all!
> 
> love your dress too.  you look amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^EEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how exciting & fun!!!  my heart is fluttering!
> 
> many many congratulations to you on your amazing collection!!!  & thank you so much for going to the trouble to take & post all of these pics for us to enjoy



thanks *f&f*, it was nice to procrastinate... while i have to study for a test 



Jerrica said:


> Carla I don't even know what to say! They are the most beautiful shoes and they look like they were made just for you!



thanks *jerrica*!



natassha68 said:


> I could never get sick of eyeing your collection !!!!   soooooo pretty



and i could never get sick of yours *natassha* 



pandapharm said:


> WOW Carla I meant to comment earlier but I looked through most of this thread and your collection is wonderful!!! I love how they are so prominently and beautifully displayed in your red cabinet. Totally in love with your blue collection (my fave color). I am totally inspired to start a CL collection thanks to you!!



thanks *pandapharm*, for taking the time to do that, i know it must have taken a while.  i can't believe how many pages this is now.  be careful if you start, you may not be able to stop!



LVoepink said:


> WOW im speechless!!
> 
> Your collections is absolutly fabulous! I can only dream that one day my collection will be as big/amazing as yours!



thanks *LVOE*!  it all starts with one   if you want to, it will get there too... i started seriously collecting about 2 years ago now.  there have been changes, but i am very happy where it is now...



**shoelover** said:


> I've gone to shoe heaven :coolpics:



thank you *shoelover*!


----------



## jenayb

I die... I'm dead!! 






Seriously... These pictures are amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> thanks *f&f*, it was nice to procrastinate... while i have to study for a test



pfffffffffffff...naughty naughty   (_BTW...what in the heck are you doing still taking tests???_ )

how about pics of DH's favorites?  & of the shoes that DH has gifted to you?  just in case you need a new excuse...........


----------



## SassySarah

Carla I  your new crocs!  Also love the family photos!  I've tried and I can do a few styles 4 in a row but some just can't do 4 in a row in my cabinet.  You lucky small footed small shoe you...  :lolots:


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> I die... I'm dead!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... These pictures are amazing!



*jenay??!!!  JENAY?!??!!!!! JENAY!!!!!*








frick&frack said:


> pfffffffffffff...naughty naughty   (_BTW...what in the heck are you doing still taking tests???_
> 
> how about pics of DH's favorites?  & of the shoes that DH has gifted to you?  just in case you need a new excuse...........



i have to get a TX state license, and they have a LAW TEST requirement of all things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kill me now.  do not give me any ideas please!  



SassySarah said:


> Carla I  your new crocs!  Also love the family photos!  I've tried and I can do a few styles 4 in a row but some just can't do 4 in a row in my cabinet.  You lucky small footed small shoe you...



thanks *sassy*!  don't worry, it's an excuse for you to get another closet


----------



## capv29

Every single pair that you have in your current collection is TDF! I always look forward for your new pair, because your taste is impeccable. Congrats and enjoy all your beauties


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> *jenay??!!!  JENAY?!??!!!!! JENAY!!!!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow your exotics! all to die for!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> i have to get a TX state license, and they have a LAW TEST requirement of all things.  kill me now.  do not give me any ideas please!



well, I'm supposed to be finishing my taxes right now so I really need you to give me a good reason NOT to.  today I have dealt with more numbers than any sane right-brained person should ever have to.  (_another BTW...a TX license??????????  sheesh!!!  CA really is crazy...lol!_)

I have maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany more ideas.................

I'd like to see a rainbow display...you can do it.  ROY G BIV, baby   (IMO jade counts as G)


----------



## NANI1972

AH-mazzzing collection! That shoe closet is TDF! Thanks for reminding me how much I like Big Apple Red by OPI, I bought it this past weekend. Annnnnd as of today we are shoe twins on a pair that I have been dying to have. Waiting in anticipation for them this week! I also have lil' something else coming from AMQ.


----------



## CelticLuv

I am so in love with your collection!


----------



## carlinha

capv29 said:


> Every single pair that you have in your current collection is TDF! I always look forward for your new pair, because your taste is impeccable. Congrats and enjoy all your beauties



thank you so much *capv*!  i always enjoy sharing with you ladies because of people like you!



jenaywins said:


>



*jenay* i gotta bring you back to life girl!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> wow your exotics! all to die for!



thank you *nakie*! :kiss:



frick&frack said:


> well, I'm supposed to be finishing my taxes right now so I really need you to give me a good reason NOT to.  today I have dealt with more numbers than any sane right-brained person should ever have to.  (_another BTW...a TX license??????????  sheesh!!!  CA really is crazy...lol!_)
> 
> I have maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany more ideas.................
> 
> I'd like to see a rainbow display...you can do it.  ROY G BIV, baby  (IMO jade counts as G)



hahaha taxes suck i just finished mine this week too.  i can't do a ROYGBIV rainbow... i don't have an orange anymore   gotta fix that quick!



NANI1972 said:


> AH-mazzzing collection! That shoe closet is TDF! Thanks for reminding me how much I like Big Apple Red by OPI, I bought it this past weekend. Annnnnd as of today we are shoe twins on a pair that I have been dying to have. Waiting in anticipation for them this week! I also have lil' something else coming from AMQ.



thanks *nani*!  i can't wait to see your shoes AND AMQ!!! 



CelticLuv said:


> I am so in love with your collection!



thanks *celticluv*, i have to pinch myself sometimes because i can't believe it's mine!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## Clooky001

Carlinha - OMG your collect is amazing I'm so jel I can only dream of so many stunning pairs, congrats girl


----------



## hazeltt

I love the colour-family shots! They look so pretty in their family all displayed so nicely!


----------



## Louboufan

You have gorgeous taste. I bet all of the female residents aspire to be like you one day.


carlinha said:


> jean ostrich leg vs royal blue croco lucido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royal blue suede vs croco lucido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royal blue croco lucido vs satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have 5 in the red family


----------



## ipudgybear

carlinha said:


> and i am very sad to say i only have TWO in the purple family   how is that even possible??!!  i need more purple shoes!
> 
> 
> and this is my exotic circle
> 
> 
> the inner circle contains my top 5 exotics


You always need purple shoes! 


carlinha said:


> an outfit pic with the Mad Marta... dress is by Orion
> 
> 
> my last purchase, as most of you know, no need to comment, but just want to make my collection complete...
> the  of my collection
> *Royal Blue croco lucido Alta Dama 140
> *


I think I died in shoe heaven after seeing your updated shoe closet By the way what polish are you wearing in those pics? It looks great on you and my skin color is almost like yours.


----------



## LVOEnyc

Dying... dying... dead.

Yours is quite possibly my favorite CL collection. IF ONLY I could walk in bigger heels, I'd be in HUGE trouble. Where did you get your display case? Is that a Billy bookcase or no? PS you're so gorgeous, C!

^Edit: Now that I see it more, is it the LINNARP with glass door?


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> ^^



*jenay*








Clooky001 said:


> Carlinha - OMG your collect is amazing I'm so jel I can only dream of so many stunning pairs, congrats girl



thanks so much *clooky* you are off to a fabulous start! 



hazeltt said:


> I love the colour-family shots! They look so pretty in their family all displayed so nicely!



thanks *hazeltt*!  they like being together in their family 



Louboufan said:


> You have gorgeous taste. I bet all of the female residents aspire to be like you one day.



thanks *louboufan*, hahaha, yes they do talk about me and my shoes.  everyday the residents and techs and nurses come to the room where i sit and they look down at my feet to see which shoes i'm wearing that day.  



ipudgybear said:


> You always need purple shoes!
> 
> I think I died in shoe heaven after seeing your updated shoe closet By the way what polish are you wearing in those pics? It looks great on you and my skin color is almost like yours.



yes i need more purple *ipudgy*!!!  i'm wearing OPI Big Apple Red, my fave red nail polish of all time!!!!


----------



## carlinha

LVOEnyc said:


> Dying... dying... dead.
> 
> Yours is quite possibly my favorite CL collection. IF ONLY I could walk in bigger heels, I'd be in HUGE trouble. Where did you get your display case? Is that a Billy bookcase or no? PS you're so gorgeous, C!
> 
> ^Edit: Now that I see it more, is it the LINNARP with glass door?



thank you so much *LVOE*, that is so flattering considering there are so many amazing collections on this forum!!! don't worry, i also started with lower than 100mm heels, and the 100s scared me!   can you believe that!!!  you will get there too.

my bookcase is from Ikea, it's the Linnarp indeed, with the glass doors!

thank you for your kind words


----------



## wscola

OMGawesome collection and nice tattoo


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> *jenay*


----------



## carlinha

wscola said:


> OMGawesome collection and nice tattoo



thank you *wscola*!

some dresses i tried on with the framboise suede balota
Twelfth street by Cynthia Vincent




BCBG Max Azria





ended up going with the solid blue one, fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> thank you *wscola*!
> 
> some dresses i tried on with the framboise suede balota
> Twelfth street by Cynthia Vincent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG Max Azria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ended up going with the solid blue one, fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies


 
WOW! Everyone looks amazing!!! I hope you had fun


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> some dresses i tried on with the framboise suede balota
> Twelfth street by Cynthia Vincent
> BCBG Max Azria
> 
> ended up going with the solid blue one, fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies



so much fun seeing your outfit pics!  both dresses look fabulous, but I really like the pattern on the BCBG.  I wonder how it would look with the jade...or purple... 

looks like everyone was dressed beautifully for the dinner.  bet you had a great night!


----------



## needloub

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> I die... I'm dead!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... These pictures are amazing!



oh no jenay don't die! :cry: I'm gonna miss ur reveals haha  jks


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> oh no jenay don't die! :cry: I'm gonna miss ur reveals haha  jks


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW! Everyone looks amazing!!! I hope you had fun



thanks *lagirl*, we had a great time, and the time literally flew by!  wish we could do it more often!



frick&frack said:


> so much fun seeing your outfit pics!  both dresses look fabulous, but I really like the pattern on the BCBG.  I wonder how it would look with the jade...or purple...
> 
> looks like everyone was dressed beautifully for the dinner.  bet you had a great night!



thanks *F*!  i love the BCBG dress too, so far the pairs i thought would go well with it are the purple lizard VPs and the peacock satin MBP 150.  i'll wear them out soon!  we did have a great time!  by the way i took my test today and passed.  now onto more important things like playing with my shoes!



needloub said:


> Everyone looks great!!



thanks *needloub*!



LouboutinHottie said:


> oh no jenay don't die! :cry: I'm gonna miss ur reveals haha  jks





jenaywins said:


>



yes indeed we would miss her reveals!

so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies.  i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!


----------



## KarenBorter

carlinha said:


> thanks *lagirl*, we had a great time, and the time literally flew by!  wish we could do it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *F*!  i love the BCBG dress too, so far the pairs i thought would go well with it are the purple lizard VPs and the peacock satin MBP 150.  i'll wear them out soon!  we did have a great time!  by the way i took my test today and passed.  now onto more important things like playing with my shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *needloub*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes indeed we would miss her reveals!
> 
> so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies.  i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!



Thats a great outfit! Love it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> thanks *lagirl*, we had a great time, and the time literally flew by! wish we could do it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *F*! i love the BCBG dress too, so far the pairs i thought would go well with it are the purple lizard VPs and the peacock satin MBP 150. i'll wear them out soon! we did have a great time! by the way i took my test today and passed. now onto more important things like playing with my shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *needloub*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes indeed we would miss her reveals!
> 
> so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies. i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!


 
Another gorgeous oufit! I hope your test went well! I am sure you did outstanding! I have exams at this time too and I know how stressful it is but congrats on being the dressiest person at the test! All the people in my exams are dressed in sweats. I wish I could dress up to go to these things but I guess since I don't really have practice with my CLs as much as people who live in warmer climates, I wouldn't want to take the chance of maybe falling flat on my face on top of the stress from the exam itself LOL I can't wait for the day where I can just walk into an exam with my CLs! I am taking your advice: I am going to start dressing up often this summer.

So are you done with tests forever now? If you are, I am so jelly!!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

carlinha said:


> so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies.  i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!




Perfect!  Lol I wish I had the stamina to dress up for my exams.  What's funny is that I used to dress up before exams to make myself feel more confident but these days I just say I want to be warm since the classroom is ALWAYS freezing ush:.  In any case I was just stopping by to do a fly by stalking of your collection and I was surprised by the new lovely family photos and outfits.  I like your outfits best of all  It really makes me happy to come in and see all your lovelies and how you like to wear them.  I'm sure you hear time and time again but thank you for always sharing your love of shoes and style with us  and congrats on being done with your exam.


----------



## zjajkj

It is amazing!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

I love your moon face Carla .. Gorgeous as always


----------



## amazigrace

[QUOTE}so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies.  i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares! 






[/QUOTE]

*carla,* you look so adorable in this pic. Love your hair up. Also love your Bal bag - my favorite! Glad the test went well and you passed - yea! You look gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

super cute and colorful!!!  I love your sunnies!


----------



## ipudgybear

carlinha said:


> thanks *lagirl*, we had a great time, and the time literally flew by!  wish we could do it more often!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *F*!  i love the BCBG dress too, so far the pairs i thought would go well with it are the purple lizard VPs and the peacock satin MBP 150.  i'll wear them out soon!  we did have a great time!  by the way i took my test today and passed.  now onto more important things like playing with my shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *needloub*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes indeed we would miss her reveals!
> 
> so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies.  i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!



You look gorgeous for your test. I could never dress up for my test since I'd be too blah to look pretty for it lol. That dress is gorgeous though!


----------



## imelda74

Ok I wasnt so crazy about the silver "dominatrix" shoes as you put it, but the mod pic sold me,  those are fierce.  Lovely collection.  Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing outfits carlinha


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> thanks *F*!  i love the BCBG dress too, so far the pairs i thought would go well with it are the purple lizard VPs and the peacock satin MBP 150.  i'll wear them out soon!  we did have a great time!  by the way i took my test today and passed.  now onto more important things like playing with my shoes!
> 
> 
> so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies.  i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!








  CONGRATULATIONS on passing your exam!!!  I knew you would 

I do the same thing when I'm feeling blecky...wear great shoes, color, & jewelry to pick me up.

FANTASTIC combo...as always!  I think the rasta greissimos are just too much fun!!!  love the mermaid look with the teal dress & aqua bag.  I have the perfect polish if you need a suggestion 

I just have to say...I think you are so beautiful!  & I really enjoy seeing the outfits that you put together.  you have such a great sense of style.


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful outfits, Carla! Congratulations on passing your test!


----------



## carlinha

KarenBorter said:


> Thats a great outfit! Love it!



thanks *karen*!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Another gorgeous oufit! I hope your test went well! I am sure you did outstanding! I have exams at this time too and I know how stressful it is but congrats on being the dressiest person at the test! All the people in my exams are dressed in sweats. I wish I could dress up to go to these things but I guess since I don't really have practice with my CLs as much as people who live in warmer climates, I wouldn't want to take the chance of maybe falling flat on my face on top of the stress from the exam itself LOL I can't wait for the day where I can just walk into an exam with my CLs! I am taking your advice: I am going to start dressing up often this summer.
> 
> So are you done with tests forever now? If you are, I am so jelly!!!!



yeah *lagirl* you don't want the stress of falling on top of taking the test!  i've been done with my MAJOR tests last year.  this one was minor but still annoying.



VeryStylishGirl said:


> Perfect!  Lol I wish I had the stamina to dress up for my exams.  What's funny is that I used to dress up before exams to make myself feel more confident but these days I just say I want to be warm since the classroom is ALWAYS freezing ush:.  In any case I was just stopping by to do a fly by stalking of your collection and I was surprised by the new lovely family photos and outfits.  I like your outfits best of all  It really makes me happy to come in and see all your lovelies and how you like to wear them.  I'm sure you hear time and time again but thank you for always sharing your love of shoes and style with us  and congrats on being done with your exam.



lol thank you *VSG*!  wearing my babies puts a smile to my face.


----------



## carlinha

dinitegrity said:


> It is amazing!!!



thanks *dinitegrity*!



^SeDuCTive^ said:


> I love your moon face Carla .. Gorgeous as always



lol moon face?  ahahahaha yeah that's one way to put it, my face is soooo round!  wish i had more cheekbones and look more chiseled!



amazigrace said:


> *carla,* you look so adorable in this pic. Love your hair up. Also love your Bal bag - my favorite! Glad the test went well and you passed - yea! You look gorgeous!



thanks *amazi*!  the aqua bal was definitely one of my HG bals, and am so happy and lucky to have found it!



rdgldy said:


> super cute and colorful!!!  I love your sunnies!



thanks *rdgldy*!



ipudgybear said:


> You look gorgeous for your test. I could never dress up for my test since I'd be too blah to look pretty for it lol. That dress is gorgeous though!



thanks *ipudgybear*!  it's all mental for me, sometimes i dress the best when i am in the worst mood... i'm hoping my clothes will make me feel better, and it usually does.



imelda74 said:


> Ok I wasnt so crazy about the silver "dominatrix" shoes as you put it, but the mod pic sold me,  those are fierce.  Lovely collection.  Thank you for sharing with us.



aahahaha thanks *imelda*!



_Danielle_ said:


> Amazing outfits carlinha



thanks *dani*!



frick&frack said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on passing your exam!!!  I knew you would
> 
> I do the same thing when I'm feeling blecky...wear great shoes, color, & jewelry to pick me up.
> 
> FANTASTIC combo...as always!  I think the rasta greissimos are just too much fun!!!  love the mermaid look with the teal dress & aqua bag.  I have the perfect polish if you need a suggestion
> 
> I just have to say...I think you are so beautiful!  & I really enjoy seeing the outfits that you put together.  you have such a great sense of style.



thanks *F*!  tell me what polish would match!



BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful outfits, Carla! Congratulations on passing your test!



thanks *batty*!  it's a relief to be done


----------



## carlinha

no sunshine today?  no worries... i bring my own  :sunnies

maude dress + cardi, anthropologie necklace, yellow satin LG


----------



## candyapples88

carlinha said:


> no sunshine today?  no worries... i bring my own  :sunnies
> 
> maude dress + cardi, anthropologie necklace, yellow satin LG



You look so freakin' adorable!!


----------



## bling*lover

carlinha said:


> no sunshine today? no worries... i bring my own  :sunnies
> 
> maude dress + cardi, anthropologie necklace, yellow satin LG


 
So gorgeous, your yellow LG's and yellow necklace work perfectly together! Absolutely perfect


----------



## LVOEnyc

carlinha said:


> no sunshine today?  no worries... i bring my own  :sunnies
> 
> maude dress + cardi, anthropologie necklace, yellow satin LG



Agreed, you're too adorable!

Advice- I'm going to return the Lady Turner's. They're transferring nude Simples in for me, but I wanted to ask you in addition to those- what are your feelings on the blue Greissimos? And do you have mod pics with outfits that you wear with your blue pairs? I've gone back quite a few pages!


----------



## carlinha

candyapples88 said:


> You look so freakin' adorable!!



thank you *candyapple*!



bling*lover said:


> So gorgeous, your yellow LG's and yellow necklace work perfectly together! Absolutely perfect



thanks *bling*!  i love yellow, it makes me happy 



LVOEnyc said:


> Agreed, you're too adorable!
> 
> Advice- I'm going to return the Lady Turner's. They're transferring nude Simples in for me, but I wanted to ask you in addition to those- what are your feelings on the blue Greissimos? And do you have mod pics with outfits that you wear with your blue pairs? I've gone back quite a few pages!



thanks *LVOE*!  oh, i LOVE the blue greissimos!  i do have a few pics with the blue shoes... i generally tend to wear neutrals with it, such as white, grey, silver, and black... i will also pair it with blue dresses.  i say if you have a generally neutral wardrobe, you can definitely rock the blues as an added pop of color!


----------



## medicbean

carlinha - i  your sunshine outfit - made me smile and im definitely feeling the need for some yellow shoes now!
xxx


----------



## LVOEnyc

carlinha said:


> thanks *LVOE*!  oh, i LOVE the blue greissimos!  i do have a few pics with the blue shoes... i generally tend to wear neutrals with it, such as white, grey, silver, and black... i will also pair it with blue dresses.  i say if you have a generally neutral wardrobe, you can definitely rock the blues as an added pop of color!



Recommend TTS?


----------



## carlinha

LVOEnyc said:


> Recommend TTS?



no for greissimos i go ONE WHOLE SIZE DOWN (my TTS is 36, my greissimos are 35)... however, some people only go 1/2 size down... i think it depends on the width of your feet.


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> thanks *F*!  tell me what polish would match!


^you know you just opened pandora's box, right??? 

zoya - charla (right now zoya is 1/2 price if you send them an old bottle of polish to recycle): http://www.scrangie.com/2010/03/zoya-sparkle-collection-summer-2010.html
http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Charla.html
http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/04/announcing-zoya-nail-polish-exchange.html

OPI catch me in your net: http://www.scrangie.com/2010/05/opi-summer-flutter-collection-summer.html

wet n wild - teal of fortune (great polish found at drug stores for $2 ): http://www.scrangie.com/search?q=teal+of+fortune




carlinha said:


> no sunshine today?  no worries... i bring my own  :sunnies
> 
> maude dress + cardi, anthropologie necklace, yellow satin LG


^wonderful outfit!  love the yellow accessories!!!  lookin' fab dr. mrs.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos*  paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies. i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!


 
*C- *I LOVE your Tbags dress!  Did you get it recently? Any idea what it's called?


----------



## Dessye

Ooooo *Carla*, you look so super cute in your outfit with the Rastas!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

OMFG!!!! I think I just died and went to shoe heaven! Your Louboutin collection is INSANE!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

By the way, may I know the name of the strass heel on the left most corner? That is soooo pretty!!


----------



## michelle779

I just saw your update on TLB....I am jealously drooling over each pair. I love them all!


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> ^you know you just opened pandora's box, right???
> 
> zoya - charla (right now zoya is 1/2 price if you send them an old bottle of polish to recycle): http://www.scrangie.com/2010/03/zoya-sparkle-collection-summer-2010.html
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Charla.html
> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/04/announcing-zoya-nail-polish-exchange.html
> 
> OPI catch me in your net: http://www.scrangie.com/2010/05/opi-summer-flutter-collection-summer.html
> 
> wet n wild - teal of fortune (great polish found at drug stores for $2 ): http://www.scrangie.com/search?q=teal+of+fortune
> 
> 
> 
> ^wonderful outfit!  love the yellow accessories!!!  lookin' fab dr. mrs.



wow i love those!  gotta buy me some now!  thanks for the info *F*!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *C- *I LOVE your Tbags dress!  Did you get it recently? Any idea what it's called?



thanks *dezy* i got the Tbags dress a while ago, over 6 months ago actually, just before i went on my wedding/honeymoon, so probably around august 2010.



Dessye said:


> Ooooo *Carla*, you look so super cute in your outfit with the Rastas!!



thank you *dessye*!



Accessorize*me said:


> OMFG!!!! I think I just died and went to shoe heaven! Your Louboutin collection is INSANE!!!





Accessorize*me said:


> By the way, may I know the name of the strass heel on the left most corner? That is soooo pretty!!



thanks *accessorize*me*!  as i die over your H collection   i think i shall start that next year, if i ever stop buying shoes so i can save up the money for H!!!  the pink shoes with gold straps and strass heel are one of my most beloved pairs, they are called Amber volcano strass (there is also a glitter version without the ankle strap called the Ambertina).  if you call around i think paris still has some pairs left!  they were love at first sight for me, i didn't care that they were 150 mm i was determined to learn to walk in them!  they are surprisingly comfy and the ankle strap keeps it very secure 



michelle779 said:


> I just saw your update on TLB....I am jealously drooling over each pair. I love them all!



thank you *michelle*!


----------



## LVoepink

You look fabulous in your photos!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

OH ME GEEE *C*!!!!  those family shots are....


----------



## jenayb




----------



## erinmiyu

love the outfit pairings, *carlinha*!


----------



## fashionista89

Carlinha.. i am in *absolute awe* over your stunning collection!! it's almost too much seeing them stored in one gorgeous closet!! (btw, is that the Linnarp bookcase from IKEA? I'm looking at getting that..but for all my books). Looks like you might need to get another case soon to store your new purchases.

I love looking through your thread


----------



## ChrisyAM15

carlinha said:


> no sunshine today? no worries... i bring my own  :sunnies
> 
> maude dress + cardi, anthropologie necklace, yellow satin LG


 


carlinha said:


> so i needed something bright and colorful to pick me up today since i had to go take a stupid test on a beautiful saturday... hence the *rasta greissimos* paired with Tbags dress, Maude cardi, Bal Aqua City GGH and Paul Smith sunnies. i think i was the most dressed up (and colorful) person at the test center, but who the heck cares!


 


carlinha said:


> thank you *wscola*!
> 
> some dresses i tried on with the framboise suede balota
> Twelfth street by Cynthia Vincent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG Max Azria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ended up going with the solid blue one, fabulous dinner with some fabulous ladies


 
*^^^*
*I see some sexy ladies over here!!*
*Congrats, the four of you look Great!!!*

*Woww Carla!!! It is amazing!!!!*
*I think you can wear a garbage bag and still manage to look amazing!*
*Girl you have style!!!*


----------



## Barbiedoll

Collection Rocks - Your a Super Star !!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Accessorize*me said:


> By the way, may I know the name of the strass heel on the left most corner? That is soooo pretty!!



love that pic  
I see it and  realize I love Louboutins shoes...  strange feeling but true


----------



## luvluv

Wow!! You have a stunning collection!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

carlinha said:


> i thought it was time i re-did my collection thread for several reasons:
> 
> 1. i re-decorated the apartment
> 2. i've bought several new pairs since my last collection update
> 3. i won't be buying a new pair for a while, so this should be current for at least a few months
> 
> **PLEASE HOLD BACK ON THE COMMENTS UNTIL I'VE FINISHED UPLOADING EVERYTHING**
> 
> this will take a while... lots of eye candy to come...
> 
> without further ado, may i present my beloved loubies...
> 
> ====================================
> several weeks ago, my boyfriend and i went to ikea to do some furniture shopping, and this is what we saw when we walked in the doors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should have taken that as a sign, that we would find this beautiful red glass door bookshelf that now holds my shoes
> (*jenn*, do you see your gift to me? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can hold 3 pairs per cubicle, for a total of 36 pairs... which i won't reach for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now for close-ups on the shelf:


 

I was did a search on google for "Louboutin blue suede" and this picture was one of the search results.



Also, here is the link:  http://www.ioffer.com/i/cl-louboutin-blue-suede-butterfly-platform-heels-pumps-214249966?source=eisi

Ioffer should be shut down!!!!


----------



## skislope15

wow those watermarkings are horrible.....


----------



## rock_girl

Oh *C*, your collection is as stunning as ever but the newest additions put it over the top...    I  the family photos by color!  I also really enjoy seeing your outfit pairings and am so glad you've started to post them in your thread.


----------



## hazeltt

I had a mini heart attack when I saw this thread bumped!


----------



## hazeltt

double post


----------



## bling*lover

hazeltt said:


> I had a mini heart attack when I saw this thread bumped!


 
You and me both . So sorry your gorgeous pictures are being used for evil Carlinha, it's disgraceful that they do this!


----------



## FeliciaSK

I didn't know where to post this but someone has a stolen photo of your shoes in your avatar facebook. It is a spam pic that people are tagged in by someone names shoe lover.


----------



## MrsHearnie

Just had my first look through your collection (I'm a newbie) & ummmm, think I'd sell my soul for your collection!! 

AHHHHH those Blue crocs & Those Ambers, among a million others. What a dream collection


----------



## laleeza

Just WOW *carlinha*!! Even more amazing than your fabulous collection is your impeccable sense of style! Such class and grace! :worthy::salute:


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

*Carlinha

*was just on fbook and found another site using your pictures

www.wonderfulheels.info

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...66003.190037721048633.10115752&type=1&theater

i just 'liked' the page so i could report it... this is so crazy! i wonder if there is a way for tpf to block non-users from seeing our photos?


----------



## Dessye

Darn! False bump!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^


----------



## jenayb

Im Shoe-ish said:


> *Carlinha
> 
> *was just on fbook and found another site using your pictures
> 
> www.wonderfulheels.info
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...66003.190037721048633.10115752&type=1&theater
> 
> i just 'liked' the page so i could report it... this is so crazy! i wonder if there is a way for tpf to block non-users from seeing our photos?



It isn't necessarily that non-tPF members are creeping on the boards and stealing photos, it's that tPF images are part of Google image search results.


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

jenaywins said:


> It isn't necessarily that non-tPF members are creeping on the boards and stealing photos, it's that tPF images are part of Google image search results.



also true, but i am still curious if there is a way to block photos from coming up in searches if you aren't a member. on facebook, if you block your photos in privacy settings, they do not show up in google search results.


----------



## amazigrace

*carla,* I just had to come back and look at your collection thread.
You have the most amazing collection I've ever seen, and I love all
your modeling pictures, too. You have such wonderful style! Are you
sure this thread is up to date???


----------



## needloub

^^I don't think it is up to date...


----------



## adeana

carlinha said:


> so she is my last purchase for a while, until Fall 2011 collection starts arriving, so i thought it would be a good time to take some family photos



*Carlinha* i cant believe how much your collection has grown!   _Every_ pair would be the prize of anyone's collection!!!!
i am truly speachless.  Just an unbelievable collection.


----------



## buzzytoes

C I love how bright and beautiful your collection is. I am such a neutral girl that I envy all of your pretty colors!!! Not to mention the ingenious original find of that Ikea cabinet. It just makes everything that much prettier!


----------



## moshi_moshi

agreed *buzzy*!!  

i love to visit and drool over your gorgeous shoes!


----------



## poppyseed

Carla, your collection is truly amazing, I come back all the time to admire your Red Shrine
I love all your AMQ / CL combos and all the outfit pics!! Do you have any outfit pics with your Ghana Orlatos...?
The nail / toe polish you are wearing in your blue croc mod pics is beautiful - would you mind sharing what brand/shade it is?


----------



## carlinha

ladies!

thank you for visiting my thread!

i haven't been here in a while and am disappointed to see that my last set of photos were deleted when they had that big server outage  ... i will just have to repost them again when i update this thread in a few weeks with some new purchases


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> ladies!
> 
> thank you for visiting my thread!
> 
> i haven't been here in a while and am disappointed to see that my last set of photos were deleted when they had that big server outage  ... i will just have to repost them again when i update this thread in a few *weeks* with some new purchases


----------



## carlinha

fashionista89 said:


> Carlinha.. i am in *absolute awe* over your stunning collection!! it's almost too much seeing them stored in one gorgeous closet!! (btw, is that the Linnarp bookcase from IKEA? I'm looking at getting that..but for all my books). Looks like you might need to get another case soon to store your new purchases.
> 
> I love looking through your thread



eeps sorry this response is soooo delayed.  it is the linnarp bookshelf with glass doors indeed!



poppyseed said:


> Carla, your collection is truly amazing, I come back all the time to admire your Red Shrine
> I love all your AMQ / CL combos and all the outfit pics!! Do you have any outfit pics with your Ghana Orlatos...?
> The nail / toe polish you are wearing in your blue croc mod pics is beautiful - would you mind sharing what brand/shade it is?



i do have some *poppy* let me find it...  and the red polish i use is always the same, it's my favorite: OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## carlinha

poppyseed said:


> Carla, your collection is truly amazing, I come back all the time to admire your Red Shrine
> I love all your AMQ / CL combos and all the outfit pics!! Do you have any outfit pics with your Ghana Orlatos...?
> The nail / toe polish you are wearing in your blue croc mod pics is beautiful - would you mind sharing what brand/shade it is?



here's a crappy photo, work outfit:





to my DH's BFF's wedding





and for comparison with this current season's leopard MBP 150


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> here's a crappy photo, work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to my DH's BFF's wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for comparison with this current season's leopard MBP 150


 
  You look absolutely fantastic!!  Those MBBs where made for you


----------



## medicbean

i love carla outfit pics!!!
more more!!



i really like the new colour MBPs, it looks really intense..i was going to get some but in the lower heel as i still cant do 120+ :wondering


----------



## needloub

Can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## poppyseed

carlinha said:


> here's a crappy photo, work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to my DH's BFF's wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for comparison with this current season's leopard MBP 150


 

Oh thank you!!! I especially love your dress in the second photo! Are they zebras on your dress? I love this design, in fact I have something similar - a light coat that can also be worn as dress that's got racehorses all over


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> here's a crappy photo, work outfit:
> 
> to my DH's BFF's wedding
> 
> and for comparison with this current season's leopard MBP 150



fabulous outfit pics!!!  LOVE the combo of plaid skit with animal print shoes.  I prefer this season's, but that's not surprising since I'm totally smitten with the MBP. 

looking forward to seeing your new additions.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous Carlinha! I know you recently finished a fellowship in radiology, so how is work coming along?


carlinha said:


> here's a crappy photo, work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to my DH's BFF's wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for comparison with this current season's leopard MBP 150


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> here's a crappy photo, work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to my DH's BFF's wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for comparison with this current season's leopard MBP 150



Those MBPs


----------



## _Mai_

Love everything but Helmut and the Lizard VP's=TDF!


----------



## dbeth

carlinha said:


> here's a crappy photo, work outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to my DH's BFF's wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for comparison with this current season's leopard MBP 150




Wow, those MBP!!!    You look amazing in them!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

stunning pics C! Can't wait to see the newest additions!


----------



## Rainbow127

I am brand new here, but I must say that your colleciton is amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

carlinha said:


> eeps sorry this response is soooo delayed. it is the linnarp bookshelf with glass doors indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> i do have some *poppy* let me find it... and the red polish i use is always the same, it's my favorite: OPI Big Apple Red


 

Ordered!! Couldn't find it in my local shop, but I found one on ebay US  It's such a lovely colour on you I had to give it try


----------



## PetitColibri

:bump:

I'm dying for an update...


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^




----------



## heiress-ox

PetitColibri said:


> :bump:
> 
> I'm dying for an update...



I second this! 

*Carla*, it's been too long


----------



## Dessye

:snack:


----------



## Shainerocks

Come on, C! Let it roll!!


----------



## flrich23

I love your collection so much.  I can't wait to see your blue meridien strass Daffodiles.  Those are truly a rare find!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

ohhh is the exciting update coming soon?


----------



## carlinha

everyone!  it has been so long since i updated my collection thread, and i thought now would be as good a time as any.  i do have some lovely new shoes to share!

so let's begin shall we?


----------



## laleeza

Yay :couch::snack:


----------



## carlinha

first pair is only my 2nd pair of Louboutin flats, but i fell in love when i saw them and tried them on.  something about them is so nautical, and i just love it!

*Hola Nina, version red*
















here with some *Hermes watches/bracelets* and *Balenciaga coquelicot GGH Envelope clutch*


----------



## misskia




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


BRING IT ONNN!!!


----------



## carlinha

next pair is quintessential summertime!

if you remember i used to own a coral patent Banana, however i fell out of love with the narrow vamp and extreme toe cleavage... i still did miss a pair of coral shoes in my life, so when these popped up on ebay, i had to have them!

*Coral nappa Discolilou*












perfect match with my *Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC*


----------



## Miss T.

carlinha said:


> next pair is quintessential summertime!
> 
> if you remember i used to own a coral patent Banana, however i fell out of love with the narrow vamp and extreme toe cleavage... i still did miss a pair of coral shoes in my life, so when these popped up on ebay, i had to have them!
> 
> *Coral nappa Discolilou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect match with my *Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC*



 These are stunning!
Beautiful pictures, Carlinha.


----------



## carlinha

an outfit shot with my Discolilou
Dress: Haute Hippie
Clutch: McQueen





next pair, SUPER SUPER SPECIAL... i have to thank dear *phi-phi* for this... this is one of my "got-away" shoes because DH did not like them and so i passed... however, i kicked myself everyday... the style has been remade multiple times in different colorways, but in my opinion, this is still the best one ever.  dear *P* found this for me at a consignment store and messaged me right away    the rest is history!

*Navy/Lilac suede Maggie*


----------



## carlinha

next pairs are from the current FW11 collection

first is this stunning pair of shoes.  first saw them in the rollerball version and prayed he would make them in heels... my prayers were answered!  i wish they had been a 120, but the 100 makes them more comfortable and practical!

*Pigalle Spike Silver Glitter Brush 100*


----------



## carlinha

paired beautifully with my *McQueen cathedral clutch*


----------



## carlinha

next comes this beautiful pair!

i was debating between the amethyst or this color, 120 or 150 heel height.  in the end Blake Lively made the decision for me!  

*8 Mignons Chartreuse suede 150*













i just LOVE the glitter york fabric detail





and here paired with my *Hermes Pelouse gator GHW CDC*


----------



## carlinha

DH caught me in action walking out the door





and shoes from a dog's point of view


----------



## carlinha

the next two are VERY SPECIAL pairs...

first is this one, which style i stupidly missed on when they first came out last season.  by the time i wanted one, all sold out everywhere.  imagine my elation when i found out it was coming back, in one of my favorite colorways!!!  i debated a long time which color to get, but in the end i am very happy i went with this, as this color is so "ME"

*Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri strass*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> next comes this beautiful pair!
> 
> i was debating between the amethyst or this color, 120 or 150 heel height. in the end Blake Lively made the decision for me!
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse suede 150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just LOVE the glitter york fabric detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here paired with my *Hermes Pelouse gator GHW CDC*


 
I'm so in love with these it's not even funny, so sad I missed out on them. 

Every single pair is so stunning C, congrats!!!!!


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

my fire opal pairs
ms. demure and ms. naughty









and both with *Balenciaga coquelicot GGH envelope clutch* and *Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC*


----------



## jenayb

Stunning! Just... Wow!   

Glitter Spiked Pigalles... GET IN MY CLOSET!!


----------



## carlinha

LAST pair, but certainly not least...

my dear SA informed me of this months before they arrived.  they are a Mount St. exclusive and i was told only 7-9 pairs were made.

my beloved *Meridian Blue strass Daffodile 160*


----------



## MikaelaN

Your entire haul is insane! LOVE everything! Congrats, C!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, *C*, your new additions are amazinggg!!   Glitter, strass (uhh, can you CLONE all of your insane strass for me?! ), color... what more could a girl possibly want?!    The pairings with your AM clutches are so special and red carpet worthy... and you look fabulous, as always!!


----------



## chanel*liz

HOLY  
I just fainted over here!!!!!!!!!!! STRASS DAFFODILE! VERY MIX!! 8 MIGNONS!!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

with McQueen blue python clutch


----------



## kvjohns614

Car, your new additions are AMAZING!!!!!!! Holy wowza!


----------



## jenayb

So I'm like, oh wow. Then I'm like, oh wow! Then I'm like, oh, WOW!
Then.......

WOW!!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

carlinha said:


> with McQueen blue python clutch


 
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!  they look absolutely 10000000000% STUNNING!!!!!!! you rock them perfectly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


----------



## chanel*liz

jenaywins said:


> So I'm like, oh wow. Then I'm like, oh wow! Then I'm like, oh, WOW!
> Then.......
> 
> WOW!!!!


 
pretty much the same thing over here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

There isn't a THING I don't freakin DIE over in these pics!!!   Holy CRAP. 




carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> my fire opal pairs
> ms. demure and ms. naughty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and both with *Balenciaga coquelicot GGH envelope clutch* and *Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC*





carlinha said:


> LAST pair, but certainly not least...
> 
> my dear SA informed me of this months before they arrived.  they are a Mount St. exclusive and i was told only 7-9 pairs were made.
> 
> my beloved *Meridian Blue strass Daffodile 160*


omg so gorgeous!! they will go so well with your CDCs!


----------



## carlinha

lastly is a pic of my current collection...





i've run out of space and so some shoes are on a bookshelf
the RB croc AD and roccia ayers python NP are not kept outside but stored in their boxes to protect them from sunlight damage/discoloration





 everyone for looking!  i will be back after dinner to respond to everyone's comments!


----------



## AEGIS

<---already knew bc i follow Car's blog


----------



## AEGIS

btw--i was so happy when i saw on your blog you got your lilac maggies. and from a random consignment shop at that!


----------



## Dessye

So much color!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

Dessye said:


> You look absolutely fantastic!!  Those MBBs where made for you



thanks *dessye*!



medicbean said:


> i love carla outfit pics!!!
> more more!!
> 
> 
> 
> i really like the new colour MBPs, it looks really intense..i was going to get some but in the lower heel as i still cant do 120+ :wondering



thanks *medicbean*!



needloub said:


> Can't wait to see your new additions!



sorry for the delay *needloub*, been so busy



poppyseed said:


> Oh thank you!!! I especially love your dress in the second photo! Are they zebras on your dress? I love this design, in fact I have something similar - a light coat that can also be worn as dress that's got racehorses all over



hi *poppy* yes those are zebras on my dress!  racehorses sound like fun!



frick&frack said:


> fabulous outfit pics!!!  LOVE the combo of plaid skit with animal print shoes.  I prefer this season's, but that's not surprising since I'm totally smitten with the MBP.
> 
> looking forward to seeing your new additions.



sorry for the delay *F&F*



Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous Carlinha! I know you recently finished a fellowship in radiology, so how is work coming along?



work is very busy right now *louboufan* thank you for asking!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Those MBPs



thanks *louboutinhottie*!



_Mai_ said:


> Love everything but Helmut and the Lizard VP's=TDF!



thank you *mai*!


----------



## carlinha

**shoelover** said:


> stunning pics C! Can't wait to see the newest additions!



thanks shoelover!



Rainbow127 said:


> I am brand new here, but I must say that your colleciton is amazing!



thank you rainbow!



poppyseed said:


> Ordered!! Couldn't find it in my local shop, but I found one on ebay US  It's such a lovely colour on you I had to give it try



hope you're loving the color poppy!



PetitColibri said:


> :bump:
> 
> I'm dying for an update...





^SeDuCTive^ said:


>





heiress-ox said:


> I second this!
> 
> *Carla*, it's been too long





Dessye said:


> :snack:





Shainerocks said:


> Come on, C! Let it roll!!





flrich23 said:


> I love your collection so much.  I can't wait to see your blue meridien strass Daffodiles.  Those are truly a rare find!!!





girlfrommoscow said:


> ohhh is the exciting update coming soon?



i apologize for the delay ladies i have been really busy the last few months.  updates are now uploaded and i hope you enjoy the photos!


----------



## LavenderIce

I've been waiting for your updates!  Amazing as usual *C*!


----------



## carlinha

dbeth said:


> Wow, those MBP!!!    You look amazing in them!!!



thank you *dbeth*!


----------



## carlinha

laleeza said:


> Yay :couch::snack:





misskia said:


>





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ohhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> 
> BRING IT ONNN!!!



 thank you *laleeza, misskia & naked*!



Miss T. said:


> These are stunning!
> Beautiful pictures, Carlinha.



thank you *Miss T*!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so in love with these it's not even funny, so sad I missed out on them.
> 
> Every single pair is so stunning C, congrats!!!!!



thanks *dezy*, is it really too late??!!  



jenaywins said:


> Stunning! Just... Wow!
> 
> Glitter Spiked Pigalles... GET IN MY CLOSET!!



hehe you NEED these *jenay*!  Brown Thomas, Selfridges and BG... just saying


----------



## Louboufan

Lovely!


carlinha said:


> LAST pair, but certainly not least...
> 
> my dear SA informed me of this months before they arrived. they are a Mount St. exclusive and i was told only 7-9 pairs were made.
> 
> my beloved *Meridian Blue strass Daffodile 160*


----------



## laleeza

Omg amazing additions!!! Those dafs. And very mix. I'm speechless


----------



## carlinha

MikaelaN said:


> Your entire haul is insane! LOVE everything! Congrats, C!!!



thanks *mikaela*!  loving your blog, we are shoe twins on the POS! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Omg, *C*, your new additions are amazinggg!!   Glitter, strass (uhh, can you CLONE all of your insane strass for me?! ), color... what more could a girl possibly want?!    The pairings with your AM clutches are so special and red carpet worthy... and you look fabulous, as always!!



thank you *fiery*!  i will clone my shoes just for you!



chanel*liz said:


> HOLY
> I just fainted over here!!!!!!!!!!! STRASS DAFFODILE! VERY MIX!! 8 MIGNONS!!!!!!



thank you *chanel*!  



kvjohns614 said:


> Car, your new additions are AMAZING!!!!!!! Holy wowza!



thank you *kvjohns*!



jenaywins said:


> So I'm like, oh wow. Then I'm like, oh wow! Then I'm like, oh, WOW!
> Then.......
> 
> WOW!!!!



thank you *jenay*!


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> omg so gorgeous!! they will go so well with your CDCs!



thanks *gym*!  H+CL = 



AEGIS said:


> <---already knew bc i follow Car's blog





AEGIS said:


> btw--i was so happy when i saw on your blog you got your lilac maggies. and from a random consignment shop at that!



thanks for following my blog *aegis*!  and what a shocker the maggies were huh?  miracles do happen!



Dessye said:


> So much color!!!!!



hahahah thanks *dessye*, you know how i do it 



LavenderIce said:


> I've been waiting for your updates!  Amazing as usual *C*!



thank you *lav* and for listening to me and all your words of advice   you are always on point!  you're such a great friend!



Louboufan said:


> Lovely!



thank you *louboufan*!



laleeza said:


> Omg amazing additions!!! Those dafs. And very mix. I'm speechless



thanks *laleeza*!  the daffs... yes, those are one of the reigning queens of the collection for sure, i am still in disbelief i have them!


----------



## Emma4790

carlinha said:


> lastly is a pic of my current collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've run out of space and so some shoes are on a bookshelf
> the RB croc AD and roccia ayers python NP are not kept outside but stored in their boxes to protect them from sunlight damage/discoloration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone for looking!  i will be back after dinner to respond to everyone's comments!




Carlinha!! You blow my mind, girl...............  congrats on the  *amazing* new additions


----------



## bling*lover

*Meridian Blue strass Daffodile* 

Congrats on all your amazing new pairs they are stunning hun and *so are you*!!!

I saw the post on the louboutin blog about your blog, It's awesome I spent at least an hour on there the other night, like a kid in a candy store. Very well done and I love reading all the stories. I'm also loving you new "H" collection, I think the fuchia CDC is my fave it's breathtaking!


----------



## slimcouture

The Blue Meridan Dafs are EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## misskia

Wow...loving every last pair! The accessories set them off perfectly. Congrats on your lovely additions


----------



## sobe2009

Hi Beautiful C.... where to even start with you. Your collection is really really TDF and I have already mentioned how you kill me with all this AMAZZZZING pairs and accesories to top it off and wow x 10000 again to the Very Mix, Blue strass Daff . Love your taste, your pictures, your collection and your true passion comes accross all your posts.


----------



## phiphi

carlinha said:


> an outfit shot with my Discolilou
> Dress: Haute Hippie
> Clutch: McQueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next pair, SUPER SUPER SPECIAL... i have to thank dear *phi-phi* for this... this is one of my "got-away" shoes because DH did not like them and so i passed... however, i kicked myself everyday... the style has been remade multiple times in different colorways, but in my opinion, this is still the best one ever.  dear *P* found this for me at a consignment store and messaged me right away    the rest is history!
> 
> *Navy/Lilac suede Maggie*





carlinha said:


> the next two are VERY SPECIAL pairs...
> 
> first is this one, which style i stupidly missed on when they first came out last season.  by the time i wanted one, all sold out everywhere.  imagine my elation when i found out it was coming back, in one of my favorite colorways!!!  i debated a long time which color to get, but in the end i am very happy i went with this, as this color is so "ME"
> 
> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri strass*





carlinha said:


> lastly is a pic of my current collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've run out of space and so some shoes are on a bookshelf
> the RB croc AD and roccia ayers python NP are not kept outside but stored in their boxes to protect them from sunlight damage/discoloration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone for looking!  i will be back after dinner to respond to everyone's comments!



YAY! i'm so so happy to see your updated thread! they're all so so beautiful! and the very mix. totally very you. can't think of a more deserving and wonderful girl for such a fantastic collection! (and curses, that blake lively is going to keep getting us into so much trouble)


----------



## NANI1972

O.M.G. Those Glitter Spiked Pigalles! I'M DEAD!  DYING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YUP I'M DEAD!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful additions Carla! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Absolutely breathtaking!!!!  The best part of it all is that they all look perfect on you! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## strsusc

INCREDIBLE *C*!!! One of the most impressive, rare collections I have ever seen!!!  and the best part is they look like perfection on you!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> first pair is only my 2nd pair of Louboutin flats, but i fell in love when i saw them and tried them on.  something about them is so nautical, and i just love it!
> 
> *Hola Nina, version red*
> 
> here with some *Hermes watches/bracelets* and *Balenciaga coquelicot GGH Envelope clutch*


^so excited to see your new shoes!!! 

love these...love the nautical vibe!  they look gorgeous with that white sundress.




carlinha said:


> next pair is quintessential summertime!
> 
> if you remember i used to own a coral patent Banana, however i fell out of love with the narrow vamp and extreme toe cleavage... i still did miss a pair of coral shoes in my life, so when these popped up on ebay, i had to have them!
> 
> *Coral nappa Discolilou*
> 
> perfect match with my *Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC*


^they're so you!  the color, the style, everything.  your new back yard view is so fantastic too.




carlinha said:


> next pair, SUPER SUPER SPECIAL... i have to thank dear *phi-phi* for this... this is one of my "got-away" shoes because DH did not like them and so i passed... however, i kicked myself everyday... the style has been remade multiple times in different colorways, but in my opinion, this is still the best one ever.  dear *P* found this for me at a consignment store and messaged me right away    the rest is history!
> 
> *Navy/Lilac suede Maggie*


^I have to agree with you...this color combo is just beautiful!  congrats on finding a pair that got away.


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> paired beautifully with my *McQueen cathedral clutch*


Speechless....................


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> next pairs are from the current FW11 collection
> 
> first is this stunning pair of shoes.  first saw them in the rollerball version and prayed he would make them in heels... my prayers were answered!  i wish they had been a 120, but the 100 makes them more comfortable and practical!
> 
> *Pigalle Spike Silver Glitter Brush 100*


^what else is there to say except bad @$$...those shoes are IT!!!




carlinha said:


> paired beautifully with my *McQueen cathedral clutch*


^that clutch is breathtaking!!!!! 




carlinha said:


> next comes this beautiful pair!
> 
> i was debating between the amethyst or this color, 120 or 150 heel height.  in the end Blake Lively made the decision for me!
> 
> *8 Mignons Chartreuse suede 150*
> i just LOVE the glitter york fabric detail
> 
> and here paired with my *Hermes Pelouse gator GHW CDC*


^fabulous...the glitter is such a whimsical touch in that placement!  only you could make me pine after that color.




carlinha said:


> DH caught me in action walking out the door
> 
> and shoes from a dog's point of view


^adorable pics!!!




carlinha said:


> the next two are VERY SPECIAL pairs...
> 
> first is this one, which style i stupidly missed on when they first came out last season.  by the time i wanted one, all sold out everywhere.  imagine my elation when i found out it was coming back, in one of my favorite colorways!!!  i debated a long time which color to get, but in the end i am very happy i went with this, as this color is so "ME"
> 
> *Very Mix 150 Fire Opal Potpourri strass*


^so very you...the color, the height, the mirrored heels & platforms, & let's not forget the dangerous spikes.  you're a little fireball, & so are these shoes


----------



## cts900

What can I say?  You have this energy about you that is thrilling to me.  You are one of the first (if not THE first) tPF influence in my little life (the Christmas reveal from then DF).  I know no one more dedicated to Msr than you and well beyond that, you are an incredibly kind and gracious human being, woman, and friend.  I am delighted to share in your most recent buys and your infectious enthusiasm.  I think the WORLD of you. Huge congrats, lovely lady.


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> my fire opal pairs
> ms. demure and ms. naughty


^PERFECT nicknames!!! 




carlinha said:


> LAST pair, but certainly not least...
> 
> my dear SA informed me of this months before they arrived.  they are a Mount St. exclusive and i was told only 7-9 pairs were made.
> 
> my beloved *Meridian Blue strass Daffodile 160*


^oh how I love meridian blue strass!!!!!  look how the sky & your pool just set off the blue crystals.  amazing shoes 




carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


^you look fabulous!!!


now, my only question is...which are DH's new favorite pair?


----------



## moshi_moshi

OMG I don't even know where to start!!! I love the strass, spikes, chartreuse, flats, maggies.... congrats on all your amazing pairs!


----------



## AEGIS

these might THE MOST beautiful strass CLs! i had to come back and look again.  i am overwhelmed by their beauty



carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


----------



## needloub

Your collection is so beautiful and definitely you! Congrats on all your amazing pairs! Just amazing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> thanks *dezy*, is it really too late??!!


 
they are sold out online and I thought they were an online exclusive. Did you get them from a boutique?

by the way the *Meridian Blue strass Daffodile 160* are the prettiest blue I've EVER seen!!!!


----------



## regeens

*Thud. Major thud.* What a fantastic way to update your collection thread! Ending with a bang with your Daffodile Meridian Blue! Also...I am beginning to like the "Fillet Mignon" more and more! Thanks for sharing C!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i am in complete awe and amazement at how beautiful your collection is!!!! every single pair is so perfect on you, it is a truly unique collection that suits you *perfectly*!! 

i am curious, what season were the Meridian Blue available?  They are gorgeous!!! Although I not sure if I am bold enough to pull them off, you look simply stunning in them!! Converted.


----------



## carlinha

Emma4790 said:


> Carlinha!! You blow my mind, girl...............  congrats on the  *amazing* new additions



thank you *emma*!



bling*lover said:


> *Meridian Blue strass Daffodile*
> 
> Congrats on all your amazing new pairs they are stunning hun and *so are you*!!!
> 
> I saw the post on the louboutin blog about your blog, It's awesome I spent at least an hour on there the other night, like a kid in a candy store. Very well done and I love reading all the stories. I'm also loving you new "H" collection, I think the fuchia CDC is my fave it's breathtaking!



thanks *bling*!  you are so kind!    thank you for following my blog!



slimcouture said:


> The Blue Meridan Dafs are EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!



thanks *slim*, yes they are! 



misskia said:


> Wow...loving every last pair! The accessories set them off perfectly. Congrats on your lovely additions



thank you *misskia*!



sobe2009 said:


> Hi Beautiful C.... where to even start with you. Your collection is really really TDF and I have already mentioned how you kill me with all this AMAZZZZING pairs and accesories to top it off and wow x 10000 again to the Very Mix, Blue strass Daff . Love your taste, your pictures, your collection and your true passion comes accross all your posts.



*sobe* you are a darling and i can't wait to meet you!  



phiphi said:


> YAY! i'm so so happy to see your updated thread! they're all so so beautiful! and the very mix. totally very you. can't think of a more deserving and wonderful girl for such a fantastic collection! (and curses, that blake lively is going to keep getting us into so much trouble)



thank you my dear *P*!!!  (damn blake )



NANI1972 said:


> O.M.G. Those Glitter Spiked Pigalles! I'M DEAD!  DYING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP I'M DEAD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful additions Carla! Congrats!



hahaha *nani* you are cracking me up with these smilies!  you should go for it too, i totally love it!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!!!!  The best part of it all is that they all look perfect on you! CONGRATS!!!!



thank you dear *F*!



strsusc said:


> INCREDIBLE *C*!!! One of the most impressive, rare collections I have ever seen!!!  and the best part is they look like perfection on you!



thank you *strsusc*!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> Speechless....................



 you!  that is all!



frick&frack said:


> ^what else is there to say except bad @$$...those shoes are IT!!!
> 
> ^that clutch is breathtaking!!!!!
> 
> ^fabulous...the glitter is such a whimsical touch in that placement!  only you could make me pine after that color.
> 
> ^adorable pics!!!
> 
> ^so very you...the color, the height, the mirrored heels & platforms, & let's not forget the dangerous spikes.  you're a little fireball, & so are these shoes



aahahahaha *F&F* i love your comments, esp. the fireball one!  yup that about sums me up!



cts900 said:


> What can I say?  You have this energy about you that is thrilling to me.  You are one of the first (if not THE first) tPF influence in my little life (the Christmas reveal from then DF).  I know no one more dedicated to Msr than you and well beyond that, you are an incredibly kind and gracious human being, woman, and friend.  I am delighted to share in your most recent buys and your infectious enthusiasm.  I think the WORLD of you. Huge congrats, lovely lady.



my dear *C*, thank you so much for the kind words... you know the feeling is mutual between us 



frick&frack said:


> ^PERFECT nicknames!!!
> 
> ^oh how I love meridian blue strass!!!!!  look how the sky & your pool just set off the blue crystals.  amazing shoes
> 
> ^you look fabulous!!!
> 
> now, my only question is...which are DH's new favorite pair?



thank you again!  DH loves the "filet mignons" as he calls them ... and of course the Meridian blue Daffs!



moshi_moshi said:


> OMG I don't even know where to start!!! I love the strass, spikes, chartreuse, flats, maggies.... congrats on all your amazing pairs!



thank you *moshi*!  i'm so glad to have been able to spend FNO with you 



AEGIS said:


> these might THE MOST beautiful strass CLs! i had to come back and look again.  i am overwhelmed by their beauty



i know right *aegis*?  i don't think i am worthy!!!  i still stare at them all the time in disbelief!



needloub said:


> Your collection is so beautiful and definitely you! Congrats on all your amazing pairs! Just amazing!



thank you *needloub*!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they are sold out online and I thought they were an online exclusive. Did you get them from a boutique?
> 
> by the way the *Meridian Blue strass Daffodile 160* are the prettiest blue I've EVER seen!!!!



*dezy* i did buy them from overseas boutique!  are you interested, i can ask my SA if they still have your size, what do you need hun?



regeens said:


> *Thud. Major thud.* What a fantastic way to update your collection thread! Ending with a bang with your Daffodile Meridian Blue! Also...I am beginning to like the "Fillet Mignon" more and more! Thanks for sharing C!



Filet Mignon !!!  *R*, remember when you and *T* tried to dissuade me from the vomit, oh i mean, chartreuse?  



LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am in complete awe and amazement at how beautiful your collection is!!!! every single pair is so perfect on you, it is a truly unique collection that suits you *perfectly*!!
> 
> i am curious, what season were the Meridian Blue available?  They are gorgeous!!! Although I not sure if I am bold enough to pull them off, you look simply stunning in them!! Converted.



thank you my fellow strass lover *LG*!  the meridian blue are from this season FW11... of course you can rock them girl!  i've seen you!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Just _Amazing_!!!
Wow Carla!!! 
You got some _Super Hot_ CLs!!!
Love all of them on you!!!

Btw..Love your blog!!


----------



## carlinha

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Just _Amazing_!!!
> Wow Carla!!!
> You got some _Super Hot_ CLs!!!
> Love all of them on you!!!
> 
> Btw..Love your blog!!



thank you so much *chrisy*!  and thank you for checking my blog!


----------



## ochie

your reveals are always awesome! I love them all carla! I can't even pick which one is my favorite..


----------



## aeross

Absolutely stunning *C*


----------



## 9distelle

your new additions are AWESOME!! Glitter, strass, colors with AM clutches, WOOOW!!! ...Love how you look!!!!


----------



## evanescent

your collection gets more and more amazing with every new addition!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:
			
		

> thank you moshi!  i'm so glad to have been able to spend FNO with you



Me too, I had a blast, I was so happy you were able to come to NYC! 

I also have to say another chartreuse filet mignon fan over here! I wish there were more shoes available or coming out in this color, I love my bambous.


----------



## aoqtpi

So much eye candy! I love your *H* pairings!


----------



## rdgldy

Speaking of FNO, my first vision of that night was your show stopping shoes!  So fitting to such a fun night!



moshi_moshi said:


> Me too, I had a blast, I was so happy you were able to come to NYC!
> 
> I also have to say another chartreuse filet mignon fan over here! I wish there were more shoes available or coming out in this color, I love my bambous.


----------



## laurenam

carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


 

LOVEEE this entire look!! Who makes the dress?!


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> Speaking of FNO, my first vision of that night was your show stopping shoes! So fitting to such a fun night!


 
i nearly died when i walked into the apt and just saw them casually placed on the floor.... they were perfect for FNO!

totally agree so much fun!


----------



## Alice1979

What a magnificent update! Every pair is stunning and colorful and so you! I love love love the pigalle spikes  The Discolilou and the 8 Mignons are made for you. The Daff strass and VM are put of this world! Big congrats and wear them in good health.


----------



## karwood

Your reveals are always truly spectacular!!! Each pair is divine, especially the Meridian blue Daff and Pigalle Spikes ! _Annnd_ that AMQ clutch, is just mind-blowing!!


----------



## cts900

I had to come back for a fashion fix this morning....


----------



## Bag-terfly

What an AMAZING collection!!!!  It's like CL heaven forreals!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Wow, like WOW!  Your new additions are BEAUTIFUL!!! Just stunning, I really adore them *all*!!! Sooo happy for you & your pictures are gorgeous!!!  Your FNO outfit was just sooo perfect, I'm sooo glad you all had a blast!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

carlinha said:


> with McQueen blue python clutch



HOLY CRAP!!!! I love all your new additions!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

WOWEY!! I think someone is going need to rush me to the ER!!   

I don't know where to start. You have the most amazing taste and every pair looks GORGEOUS on you!! I can't wait to come down to your place one day and be all googley eyes over all of your pretties!!

The meridian strass is out of this world, the 8 mingions are gorgeous!, the very mix was MADE FOR YOU, the hola ninas are perfect for the beach, the discolilou is so you (sassy and fun!), the spikes are out of this world (forgot these even existed!), and I couldn't be happier that you finally have your HG maggies!!!

There isn't a more deserving person for all of these beautiful goodies! And congrats on the new H goodies and the MCQ clutch as well! I know you will wear them well!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I'm literally all tingly inside. That's how strass makes me feel. and glitter york. and spikes...and very mix. and your backdrop makes me forget I'm shivering in my office wishing I had remembered my Ugg slippers lol Thank you thank you thank you! the accessory pairings are amazingggggg


----------



## LouboutinHottie

OMG!!!
DAFFODILE STRASS!!


----------



## meaghan<3

C, such an amazing reveal!  Every pair is SO you!  You have exquisite taste!!  Congratulations on your lovely additions!


----------



## carlinha

ochie said:


> your reveals are always awesome! I love them all carla! I can't even pick which one is my favorite..



thank you *ochie*!



aeross said:


> Absolutely stunning *C*



thanks *aeross*!



9distelle said:


> your new additions are AWESOME!! Glitter, strass, colors with AM clutches, WOOOW!!! ...Love how you look!!!!



thank you *9distelle*!



evanescent said:


> your collection gets more and more amazing with every new addition!!



thank you *evanescent*.  i do try to think about every single purchase i make.



moshi_moshi said:


> Me too, I had a blast, I was so happy you were able to come to NYC!
> 
> I also have to say another chartreuse filet mignon fan over here! I wish there were more shoes available or coming out in this color, I love my bambous.



hahahaha filet mignon!!  chartreuse is awesome isn't it?  i am so glad you got the bambous!!!  here's to more get-togethers *moshi*!



aoqtpi said:


> So much eye candy! I love your *H* pairings!



thank you *aoqtpi*!



rdgldy said:


> Speaking of FNO, my first vision of that night was your show stopping shoes!  So fitting to such a fun night!



awww thanks *rdgldy*!  i didn't tell anyone because i wanted it to be a surprise!  can't wait to hang out again!


----------



## carlinha

laurenam said:


> LOVEEE this entire look!! Who makes the dress?!



thanks *laurenam*!  the dress is by shoshanna... it was a maxi dress that i had tailored to above the knee.



moshi_moshi said:


> i nearly died when i walked into the apt and just saw them casually placed on the floor.... they were perfect for FNO!
> 
> totally agree so much fun!



  i am good at keeping secrets huh?



Alice1979 said:


> What a magnificent update! Every pair is stunning and colorful and so you! I love love love the pigalle spikes  The Discolilou and the 8 Mignons are made for you. The Daff strass and VM are put of this world! Big congrats and wear them in good health.



thank you my dear *alice*!  and thank you for your words of advice!



karwood said:


> Your reveals are always truly spectacular!!! Each pair is divine, especially the Meridian blue Daff and Pigalle Spikes ! _Annnd_ that AMQ clutch, is just mind-blowing!!



thank you *kar*!



cts900 said:


> I had to come back for a fashion fix this morning....



hehe thanks *cts*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> *dezy* i did buy them from overseas boutique! are you interested, i can ask my SA if they still have your size, what do you need hun?


 
_"I should not be asking, I should not be asking..." _But can you see if they possibly have a 38?:shame: Thank you!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

Bag-terfly said:


> What an AMAZING collection!!!!  It's like CL heaven forreals!!



thank you *bag-terfly*!



Raffaluv said:


> Wow, like WOW!  Your new additions are BEAUTIFUL!!! Just stunning, I really adore them *all*!!! Sooo happy for you & your pictures are gorgeous!!!  Your FNO outfit was just sooo perfect, I'm sooo glad you all had a blast!!



thank you *raffaluv*!  it was such a great time and i'm glad i was able to go



dirtyaddiction said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!! I love all your new additions!



thank you *dirty*!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WOWEY!! I think someone is going need to rush me to the ER!!
> 
> I don't know where to start. You have the most amazing taste and every pair looks GORGEOUS on you!! I can't wait to come down to your place one day and be all googley eyes over all of your pretties!!
> 
> The meridian strass is out of this world, the 8 mingions are gorgeous!, the very mix was MADE FOR YOU, the hola ninas are perfect for the beach, the discolilou is so you (sassy and fun!), the spikes are out of this world (forgot these even existed!), and I couldn't be happier that you finally have your HG maggies!!!
> 
> There isn't a more deserving person for all of these beautiful goodies! And congrats on the new H goodies and the MCQ clutch as well! I know you will wear them well!



thank you *naked*, i  you 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm literally all tingly inside. That's how strass makes me feel. and glitter york. and spikes...and very mix. and your backdrop makes me forget I'm shivering in my office wishing I had remembered my Ugg slippers lol Thank you thank you thank you! the accessory pairings are amazingggggg



thank you *choco*!!  i'm sending more sunshine your way!  



LouboutinHottie said:


> OMG!!!
> DAFFODILE STRASS!!



thank you *louboutinhottie*!



meaghan<3 said:


> C, such an amazing reveal!  Every pair is SO you!  You have exquisite taste!!  Congratulations on your lovely additions!



thank you *meaghan*!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> _"I should not be asking, I should not be asking..." _But can you see if they possibly have a 38?:shame: Thank you!!!!!



i am on it


----------



## amazigrace

My sweet *carla,* I came running over to see your new additions, and man, am I glad I did! I love them all, especially the strass daff. Just absolutely gorgeous! If you go back and read what *cts900* wrote in post #2217, you'll be reading exactly what I think about you and your phenomenal collection. You have such enthusiasm, class, humility, and charm, and there isn't a sweeter and kinder person on the forum. Congratulations on your incredible collection, Carla!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Your new addition are all gorgeous, but the daffs are AMAZING!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> hahahaha filet mignon!!  chartreuse is awesome isn't it?  i am so glad you got the bambous!!!  here's to more get-togethers *moshi*!



agreed!  chartreuse is my new black  well maybe not completely but shoes and bags are the easiest way to get a little pop of color into my mostly neutrals wardrobe.  i can't wait until january!  we're all going to have a blast  and YES you are the master secret keeper!  i would be bursting at the seams to tell everyone about those babies!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

STUNNING new additions! The glitter spiked pigalle are so unique! Congrats for them all


----------



## Chins4

Woah! Awesome as always C Your collection is like fireworks for your feet


----------



## Miss_Q

My sweet friend, when you do a reveal you do it BIG! I love everything! 

What can I say that has not been said about you before. You are a sweetheart who deserves all this and more.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

love your new additions Carla!!!!!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Fabulous new additions Car! I  the Very Mix!!!


----------



## domates

carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*



you, by far, have the BEST CL collection i've seen!


----------



## carlinha

amazigrace said:


> My sweet *carla,* I came running over to see your new additions, and man, am I glad I did! I love them all, especially the strass daff. Just absolutely gorgeous! If you go back and read what *cts900* wrote in post #2217, you'll be reading exactly what I think about you and your phenomenal collection. You have such enthusiasm, class, humility, and charm, and there isn't a sweeter and kinder person on the forum. Congratulations on your incredible collection, Carla!



hi *amazi*!  thank you for stopping by!  you know the feeling is mutual 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Your new addition are all gorgeous, but the daffs are AMAZING!!



thanks *glamourgirlnikk*!



moshi_moshi said:


> agreed!  chartreuse is my new black  well maybe not completely but shoes and bags are the easiest way to get a little pop of color into my mostly neutrals wardrobe.  i can't wait until january!  we're all going to have a blast  and YES you are the master secret keeper!  i would be bursting at the seams to tell everyone about those babies!



hahaha chartreuse the new black eh?  i do love the pop of color when you're wearing something neutral... oh believe me i WAS bursting about those babies!  can't wait to meet up again *moshi*!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> STUNNING new additions! The glitter spiked pigalle are so unique! Congrats for them all



thanks *CEC*!


----------



## carlinha

Chins4 said:


> Woah! Awesome as always C Your collection is like fireworks for your feet



hahaha thanks *chins*!  you know, that does describe my shoes pretty well 



Miss_Q said:


> My sweet friend, when you do a reveal you do it BIG! I love everything!
> 
> What can I say that has not been said about you before. You are a sweetheart who deserves all this and more.



thanks *Miss_Q*!  



CRISPEDROSA said:


> love your new additions Carla!!!!!!! Amazing!!!



thanks *cris*!



r6girl2005 said:


> Fabulous new additions Car! I  the Very Mix!!!



thanks *r6*!  the very mix are so awesome!  i can't wait to wear them out... new year's eve maybe?



domates said:


> you, by far, have the BEST CL collection i've seen!



thank you so much *domates*!


----------



## ipudgybear

carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


I love your whole outfit!!! 


carlinha said:


> my fire opal pairs
> ms. demure and ms. naughty
> 
> 
> 
> and both with *Balenciaga coquelicot GGH envelope clutch* and *Hermes Bougainvillea gator GHW CDC*


Gorgeous shoes!!!!! 



carlinha said:


> an outfit shot with my Discolilou
> Dress: Haute Hippie
> Clutch: McQueen
> 
> 
> next pair, SUPER SUPER SPECIAL... i have to thank dear *phi-phi* for this... this is one of my "got-away" shoes because DH did not like them and so i passed... however, i kicked myself everyday... the style has been remade multiple times in different colorways, but in my opinion, this is still the best one ever.  dear *P* found this for me at a consignment store and messaged me right away    the rest is history!
> 
> *Navy/Lilac suede Maggie*


These shoes are so gorgeous!!! I love your reveals and your new additions!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Just stopped by for another look....


----------



## lexi584

Your collection is absolutely, unequivocally, bar-none one of the most spectacular ones I've ever seen!!! If I could make my dream collection come true, it would look just like yours.  All of your pairs are so amazing, unique, colourful, and BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Lilou4love

xxxxxxx


----------



## chloe speaks

gorgeous new pairs carlinha! always a treat stopping by. 

_i love the dog's view shot of shoes_


----------



## **shoelover**

Wow the new additions are out of this world! The strass, the mix  no words for em' amazing! The AMQ clutches are so lush.  

 thank you for sharing your wonderful blog which I've been following religiously!


----------



## LVoepink

carlinha said:


> lastly is a pic of my current collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've run out of space and so some shoes are on a bookshelf
> the RB croc AD and roccia ayers python NP are not kept outside but stored in their boxes to protect them from sunlight damage/discoloration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone for looking!  i will be back after dinner to respond to everyone's comments!


 
your new additions are fabulous especially the very mix and strass daffodile!! I love seeing your shoe collection in the red case, its so colourful! P.s great blog J


----------



## ellelee

Amazing blue strass dafs. Wow you rock this style!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Carlinha* perfect like always


----------



## misselizabeth22

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Just stopped by for another look....



So did I .


----------



## MadameElle

WOW...I love your new additions.  They are amazing which does not surprise me anymore as your taste is just exquisite.

I love your ensemble for FNO:urock:.  Great thinking for converting a maxi dress into a knee length dress - we don't want your legs and CLs hidden beneath a maxi dress  (I think I saw/read this in your blog)

BTW...Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY

I have something in the mail (hint: you, alice, jesh, and rebekkah have it).


----------



## BattyBugs

Spikes and sparkles are amazing! Congrats on adding more stunning pairs to your collection.


----------



## amd_tan

OMG!!!!!!! Your collection is TO DIE FOR!!!! Major drool!!!
It's one thing to own many gorgeous pairs and another to have such great style and to be able to rock them!! And you have both!! 

I am majorly in love with these glitter pigalles. Any idea where I can get them from?? I would love to get my hands on them if it is not too late?? 





carlinha said:


> next pairs are from the current FW11 collection
> 
> first is this stunning pair of shoes.  first saw them in the rollerball version and prayed he would make them in heels... my prayers were answered!  i wish they had been a 120, but the 100 makes them more comfortable and practical!
> 
> *Pigalle Spike Silver Glitter Brush 100*


----------



## carlinha

ipudgybear said:


> I love your whole outfit!!!
> 
> Gorgeous shoes!!!!!
> 
> 
> These shoes are so gorgeous!!! I love your reveals and your new additions!!!!



thanks *ipudgybear*!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Just stopped by for another look....







lexi584 said:


> Your collection is absolutely, unequivocally, bar-none one of the most spectacular ones I've ever seen!!! If I could make my dream collection come true, it would look just like yours.  All of your pairs are so amazing, unique, colourful, and BEAUTIFUL.



thank you so much *lexi*!  remember, it all starts with one 



chloe speaks said:


> gorgeous new pairs carlinha! always a treat stopping by.
> 
> _i love the dog's view shot of shoes_



thanks *chloe*... i love that pic too!  



**shoelover** said:


> Wow the new additions are out of this world! The strass, the mix  no words for em' amazing! The AMQ clutches are so lush.
> 
> thank you for sharing your wonderful blog which I've been following religiously!



thanks *shoelover*!



LVoepink said:


> your new additions are fabulous especially the very mix and strass daffodile!! I love seeing your shoe collection in the red case, its so colourful! P.s great blog J



thanks *LVoepink*!



ellelee said:


> Amazing blue strass dafs. Wow you rock this style!



thank you *ellelee*, i love these shoes, they are so special to me 



_Danielle_ said:


> *Carlinha* perfect like always



aww thank you *dani*!  i am always amazed by your wonderful graphics!


----------



## carlinha

misselizabeth22 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> STUNNING!!!!!



thanks *misselizabeth*!



cts900 said:


> So did I .







MadameElle said:


> WOW...I love your new additions.  They are amazing which does not surprise me anymore as your taste is just exquisite.
> 
> I love your ensemble for FNO:urock:.  Great thinking for converting a maxi dress into a knee length dress - we don't want your legs and CLs hidden beneath a maxi dress  (I think I saw/read this in your blog)
> 
> BTW...Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> I have something in the mail (hint: you, alice, jesh, and rebekkah have it).



hehe thanks *madameelle*, yes i loved the print of the dress, but i wanted to show of the shoes of course!  OMG i am DYING to find out what pair you have coming!!!  i am trying to rack my brain but i am drawing a blank!!



BattyBugs said:


> Spikes and sparkles are amazing! Congrats on adding more stunning pairs to your collection.



thank you *batty*!  hahahaa spikes and sparkles, story of my life!



amd_tan said:


> OMG!!!!!!! Your collection is TO DIE FOR!!!! Major drool!!!
> It's one thing to own many gorgeous pairs and another to have such great style and to be able to rock them!! And you have both!!
> 
> I am majorly in love with these glitter pigalles. Any idea where I can get them from?? I would love to get my hands on them if it is not too late??



thanks so much *amd*, the pigalles can be found at:
Bergdorf Goodman in NYC
Selfridges boutique in London
Dublin boutique in Ireland - brownthomas.ieboutique@christianlouboutin.fr

Good luck they are truly amazing and you should have them!!!


----------



## Clementine85

carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*



I have only one pair of Louboutins..  your collection is simply amazing!  
Could you tell me where did you buy this dress?


----------



## carlinha

Clementine85 said:


> I have only one pair of Louboutins..  your collection is simply amazing!
> Could you tell me where did you buy this dress?



thank you clementine!  i bought this dress several months ago from gilt.com so i don't know if it's still available but it's by Shoshanna and it's an Ikat print dress.  hope this helps!


----------



## rock_girl

amazigrace said:


> My sweet *carla,* I came running over to see your new additions, and man, am I glad I did! I love them all, especially the strass daff. Just absolutely gorgeous! If you go back and read what *cts900* wrote in post #2217, you'll be reading exactly what I think about you and your phenomenal collection. You have such enthusiasm, class, humility, and charm, and there isn't a sweeter and kinder person on the forum. Congratulations on your incredible collection, Carla!


 
I 2000% agree with the sentiment of *Amazigrace* and *CTS*!  I love your collection, and the motivation behind it.  Wear them in good health!


----------



## chanel*liz

i love looking at your collection..over and over!!  but seriously, it makes me


----------



## nc27603

carlinha said:


> thank you *brintee* :kiss:


beautiful shoe, you really know how to wear them


----------



## GSDlover

Carlinha,

Not only is your whole collection beautiful but I also love your style when it comes to pairing them with your outfits and accessories!  I am pretty new here and I came across a thread that you started years ago about comfort with CL shoes, how did you go from being unable to walk in CLs due to pain to being so comfortable in sky high CL beauties?  Did you just practice, practice, practice?  Thank you for any personal insight you can give this newbie.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

GSDlover said:


> Carlinha,
> 
> Not only is your whole collection beautiful but I also love your style when it comes to pairing them with your outfits and accessories!  I am pretty new here and I came across a thread that you started years ago about comfort with CL shoes, how did you go from being unable to walk in CLs due to pain to being so comfortable in sky high CL beauties?  Did you just practice, practice, practice?  Thank you for any personal insight you can give this newbie.



If you wear heels everyday, your feet will soon get used to the arch.  My feet don't hurt anymore when I wear heels.


----------



## jancedtif

Lovely...


----------



## ikaesmallz

*C* your collection continues to amaze me! I can't believe you've run out of space already!!


----------



## sophinette007

WOW Carlinha!!! Congrats!! I have no words for the Strass Blue Daf and the Very Mix!!! Such an amazing collection with so many exclusive pair of shoes. These 2 last paires are master pieces!


----------



## PetitColibri

I'm so sad, did your blog disappear ? it doesn't work anymore...


----------



## bling*lover

PetitColibri said:


> I'm so sad, did your blog disappear ? it doesn't work anymore...


 
I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## CMM

bling*lover said:


> I was wondering the same thing!


 
Me three! I enjoyed reading it every morning. What happened???


----------



## jeshika

i saw the daff strass at Mount Street last week and they are so gorgy IRL. Congrats *C*!


----------



## Lola.Coco

Hi Carlinha! I am new to the forum and your collection thread has become my "go-to" when I need a little pick me up during the day and want to smile....there is so much amazingness!!! Congrats on just being so fabulous


----------



## beagly911

carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


 Ok, how in the heck did I miss all of this amazingness?!?!?!  They are beautiful!  You look stunning(as usual!)


----------



## Miss T.

Popped in to admire all the eye-candy again. Congrats on your additions, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## **shoelover**

PetitColibri said:


> I'm so sad, did your blog disappear ? it doesn't work anymore...



 ...please bring the blog back.


----------



## DemoiselleD

Wow..what a collection! v. v . beautiful!!
I couldn't possibly go through 150+ pages but the cuppa pairs I saw are heaven! )


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Carla honey, I know I've told you this before, but I must say it again! What a fabulous collection! The daffs.... oooooo!  You wear your loubies in good health, ok? 

And I echo the sentiment of many here, please bring back the blog


----------



## PetitColibri

:bump:

My wish for Christmas this year : an update


----------



## Charliemeows

I love your collection!  I agree with the others here regarding your blog... I really miss it....


----------



## PetitColibri

:bump: once again I'm bumping your thread *Carla* !
your collection is my favorite ever and I would love to see more pics of your new additions this season cause I already know how nice they will be


----------



## longneckzaraffe

carlinha said:


> with McQueen blue python clutch


omg these shoes are amazing!!! i just noticed who you aaaaaareeeeee, i've seen your shoe collection on the louboutinblog and read your story!! btw you looked so amazing in your wedding photo..do you have any mod pix of the black python y-opens..i've never seen those before


----------



## longneckzaraffe

nvm i saw them at the begining of the blog, wonderful shoes!!


----------



## brittany729

I have been lurking on this forum for a while and just wanted you to know that your shoe collection is amazing and can't wait for an update!


----------



## **shoelover**




----------



## Dessye

^^^ ita!!!


----------



## ilovekitty

Just bumped into this thread and I have to say you are sooooooo gorgeous!! You have a wonderful collection  congrats !! btw do you wear your loubies on a daily basis??




carlinha said:


> and out for *Fashion Night Out Horatio boutique NY 9/2011*


----------



## ilovekitty

Btw do you only own louboutins?? any ysl or other brands?? JW


----------



## prityxuzee

love everything


----------



## heychar

Fabulous collection! Adore the red billy book case you keep them in


----------



## mvalery099

Congrats!! Your collection is fantastic!!!!!


----------

